# knitting tea party 3 april '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 3 April 15

Blue sky and bright sunshine today which was nice for a change  and out of the wind it wasnt too bad. I could take more days like this  gives me the feeling that maybe March will go out like a lamb and April will bring warmer weather with it. Would like to grow some morning glories this year  thinking about getting them started here in the house. Would like to find the big blue ones.

Defiance High Schools basketball team went to state  played Central Catholic from Cleveland  which was the team that beat Tinora four years ago  and defiance beat them by three points in overtime. Sweet revenge. Defiance was six points down at half time but when they came back for the second half things started to happen and they started racking up the points. They only led four times but perseverance paid off and they are Division II State Champs. Yeah! There will be a lot of noise in defiance when the basketball team comes home tonight. Gary went to the game with his son Jake and a friend  I bet they are having a good time. Jake really wanted his dad to go with him which says something about their relationship.

Went over to Heidis for breakfast this morning  Bentley was not in a good mood  in fact in was pretty much a continuous temper tantrum  he was not getting his own way. Very funny. If you walked away he would stop  follow you and then start in again  he wanted to make sure you could hear him. Lol Dont know how long that lasted after I left  what he needed was to take a nap. He usually is such a happy boy  but he sure was in a state this morning. Heidi has been dressing him in bib overalls and plaid shirts  very cute.

My black cat Sophie is actually male and has never been fixed. Alexis has a cat  female - Catherine I think  I will have to ask to make sure  female  you got it  the two got together several times to the great amusement of the boys. So we should be having baby kittens one of these days. I love baby kittens  so does Heidi but she definitely doesnt want any more barn cats which is where they would end up. We will see how fast she can get rid of them and how many the children talk her into keeping. They know that if they whine and carry on long enough that mother will eventually give in. Well see.

I have eight inches done on my baby blanket  exactly 1/5th of the way. I best get those needles smoken of I wont get it finished in time. On size seven needles it just doesnt seem to move that fast. I am going to empty my queue a little tonight so I will get some knitting time in.

Im thinking i am going to start out with some gluten free recipes since some of us cook that way.

Gluten Free Cheddar Bay Biscuits (a copycat recipe) by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 8 biscuits

Ingredients

2 cups (280 g) all-purpose gluten-free flour, plus more for sprinkling
1 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
7 tablespoons (42 g) nonfat dry milk (blended into a fine powder)
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
5 tablespoons (70 g) unsalted butter, roughly chopped and chilled
6 ounces sharp yellow cheddar cheese, grated
8 fluid ounces (1 cup) milk or cream, chilled
2 tablespoons (28 g) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt

Directions

Preheat your oven to 375°F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, nonfat dry milk, baking powder, baking soda, salt and garlic powder, and whisk to combine well. Add the chopped and chilled butter, and toss to coat it in the dry ingredients. Flatten each chunk of butter between your thumb and forefinger. Add the grated cheese, and toss to coat the cheese in the dry ingredients. Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the milk or cream, and mix until the dough begins to come together. If necessary, press it together with floured hands, handling the dough as little as possible. Turn the dough out onto a large piece of plastic wrap, press it into a disk and wrap tightly. Place in the refrigerator for at least 30 minutes and no more than 1 hour.

Once the dough has chilled, unwrap the plastic wrap and place the dough onto a lightly floured piece of unbleached parchment paper. Sprinkle the top of the disk lightly with more flour, and roll it out into a rectangle that is about 1 inch thick. Sprinkle lightly with flour, and fold the dough over on itself like you would a business letter. Sprinkle the dough again lightly with flour, and roll out the dough once again into a rectangle about 1 inch thick. Once more, sprinkle lightly with flour, and fold the dough over on itself like you would a business letter. Sprinkle the dough again lightly with flour, replace the parchment paper and roll out the dough, but this time into a disk about 1 to 1 1/2 inches thick. Using a floured 3 1/2-inch cookie or biscuit cutter, cut out rounds of dough. Place the rounds about 2 inches apart from one another on the prepared baking sheet. Gather and reroll the scraps, and cut out as many more round of dough as possible, as place on the prepared baking sheet. Chill in the freezer until firm (about 10 minutes).

In a small bowl, mix the 2 tablespoons melted butter and the garlic salt. Remove the baking sheet from the freezer, and brush the tops and sides generously with the garlic butter, taking care to ensure that the butter does not pool around the bottom of the biscuits or it will burn. Place the biscuits in the center of the preheated oven. Bake until the biscuits are puffed, very fragrant and lightly golden brown around the edges (about 22 minutes). Remove from the oven and allow the biscuits to cool on the baking sheet until firm (about 10 minutes) before serving.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-cheddar-bay-biscuits-copycat/

Old Fashioned Gluten Free Cornbread by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 1 cornbread

Ingredients

2 cups (264 g) coarsely ground yellow cornmeal
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 egg (60 g, out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
4 tablespoons (56 g) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
1 1/2 cups (340 g) plain yogurt, at room temperature (can substitute an equal amount of sour cream or buttermilk)
4 tablespoons (84 g) honey

Directions

Preheat your oven to 400°F. Grease a 12-inch cast iron skillet or an 8-inch square or round pan, and set it aside.

In a large bowl, place the cornmeal, salt, baking soda and baking powder, and whisk to combine well. In separate bowl, mix the egg, butter, yogurt and honey, and whisk to combine well.

Create a well in the dry ingredients and pour in the wet ingredients. Mix until just combined. The mixture will be relatively thin (thinner if you used buttermilk). Pour the mixture into the prepared pan.

Bake for 20-30 minutes (closer to 20 minutes if using a cast iron skillet), or until lightly golden brown on top, golden brown around the edges, and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Slice and serve immediately.

Adapted from Old Fashioned Cornbread in Gluten-Free on a Shoestring: 125 Easy Recipes for Eating Well on the Cheap (Da Capo 2011).

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/old-fashioned-gluten-free-cornbread/

Soft Olive GardenStyle Garlic Butter Breadsticks

Makes 12 breadsticks

Bread Dough

4 1/4 cups (595 g) Gluten-Free Bread Flour (recipe included below), plus more for sprinkling
2 teaspoons (6 g) instant yeast
2 tablespoons (24 g) sugar
2 teaspoons (12 g) kosher salt
6 tablespoons (84 g) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 1/4 cups plus 2 tablespoons warm water (about 95°F)

Garlic butter

3 tablespoons (42 g) unsalted butter, melted
1 teaspoon garlic salt

Directions:

First make the bread dough. Place the flour, yeast and sugar in the bowl of your stand mixer, and use a handheld whisk to combine well. Add the salt, and whisk to combine. Add the butter and water, and mix on low speed with the dough hook until combined. Raise the mixer speed to medium and knead for about 5 minutes. The dough will be quite sticky, but should be smooth and stretchy. Spray a silicone spatula lightly with cooking oil spray, and scrape down the sides of the bowl.

Line a rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside. Turn out the dough onto a lightly floured surface. Knead until smoother. Divide the dough into 12 pieces. With each piece, follow the tips below for shaping:

Hoagies (covering the remaining pieces of dough with a moist tea towel so that they dont dry out), elongating each breadstick to about 8 inches long.

Place the breadsticks about 2 inches apart from one another on the prepared baking sheet, and dust with flour. Once all the breadsticks are shaped, cover the baking sheet with oiled plastic wrap and set in a warm, draft-free location to rise until the breadsticks are nearly doubled in size (about 1 1/2 hours). About 25 minutes before the dough has finished rising, remove the plastic, preheat your oven to 375°F.

Once the breadsticks have finished rising, place the baking sheet in the center of the preheated oven and immediately turn down the oven temperature to 350°F. Bake for 5 minutes.

While the breadsticks are baking, melt the butter for the garlic butter in a small, microwave-safe bowl, then mix in the garlic salt.

Remove the baking sheet from the oven and brush each breadstick generously with the garlic butter.

Return the breadsticks to the oven and continue to bake until they are lightly golden brown all over (about another 5 minutes). Remove the breadsticks from the oven and brush again with garlic butter. Serve immediately.

*Gluten-Free Bread Flour

Makes 1 cup (140 g) flour
100 grams (about 11 1/2 tablespoons) all-purpose gluten-free flour (see below) (71%)**
25 grams (about 5 tablespoons) unflavored whey protein isolate (18%)
15 grams (about 5 teaspoons) Expandex modified tapioca starch (11%)

**For the all-purpose gluten-free flour in Gluten-Free Bread Flour, you can use either the High-Quality All-Purpose Gluten-Free Flour (below) or the Make-It-Simpler All-Purpose Gluten-Free Flour (below that). For this recipe, the High-Quality All-Purpose Gluten-Free Flour is best. It is a copycat recipe for Better Batter gluten free flour, so that commercially-available gluten-free flour blend will also work well.

High-Quality All-Purpose Gluten-Free Flour

Makes 1 cup (140 g) flour

42 grams (about 1/4 cup) superfine brown rice flour (30%)
42 grams (about 1/4 cup) superfine white rice flour (30%)
21 grams (about 2 1/3 tablespoons) tapioca starch (15%)
21 grams (about 2 1/3 tablespoons) potato starch (15%)
7 grams (about 1 3/4 teaspoons) potato flour (5%)
4 grams (about 2 teaspoons) xanthan gum (3%)
3 grams (about 1 1/2 teaspoons) pure powdered pectin (2%)

***General Shaping Tips

-On a well-floured surface, pat the dough into a rectangle about 1/2 inch thick. For the breadsticks, the dough should be elongated to about 12 inches long. For a hoagie roll, the rectangle should be about 5 inches long.

-Fold the rectangle along the length from bottom and top, each fold halfway up the width of the rectangle. Fold the now smaller rectangle in half, each side just folded over one another.

-Roll the dough back and forth on the lightly floured surface to seal the edges and to elongate it slightly until the dough is nearly 16 inches long for baguettes, and about 7 inches long for hoagie rolls. For breadsticks, the dough should be approx. 8 inches long.

From the book Gluten-Free on a Shoestring Bakes Bread: Biscuits, Bagels, Buns and More by Nicole Hunn. Excerpted by arrangement with Da Capo Lifelong, a member of the Perseus Books Group. Copyright (c) 2013.

www.parents.com/blogs/mom-must-read/2013/11/21/must-read/here-are-4-tips-for-a-safe-and-delicious-gluten-free-thanksgiving-from-blogger-nicole-hunn-plus-a-breadstick-recipe/

Gluten Free Cranberry Bread by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 1 loaf cranberry bread

Ingredients

8 tablespoons (112 g) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup (200 g) granulated sugar, plus 1 tablespoon
3 eggs (180 g, out of shell) at room temperature
2 1/2 cups (350 g) all-purpose gluten-free flour (I used my Better Than Cup4Cup blend once, and Mock Better Batter another  both came out great)
1 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
10 ounces fresh cranberries, halved
2/3 cup milk, at room temperature
1/4 cup (56 g) sour cream, at room temperature (can substitute Greek-style plain yogurt)
Coarse sugar (like Sugar in the Raw), for sprinkling

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350°F. Grease well a standard (9-inches x 5-inches or slightly smaller) loaf pan and set it aside.

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, or a large bowl with a handheld mixer, place the butter. Beat on medium-high speed until light and fluffy. Add the 1 cup of granulated sugar and the eggs, beating well after each addition.

In a separate, medium-size bowl, place the flour blend, xanthan gum, baking powder, baking soda and salt, and whisk to combine well. Place the cranberry halves in a separate, small bowl, and add a tablespoon of the dry ingredients to the cranberries, along with the remaining tablespoon of granulated sugar, and toss to coat. Set the cranberries aside.

To the mixing bowl with the butter and sugar mixture, add the dry ingredients, alternating with the milk and sour cream, alternating between the two and beginning and ending with the dry ingredients. The mixture will be thick but smooth. Add the cranberries and reserved sugar and dry ingredients, and mix gently into the batter until evenly distributed throughout.

Scrape the batter into the prepared pan, and smooth the top. It will fill or nearly fill the pan. Sprinkle the top lightly with coarse sugar. Place the pan in the center of the preheated oven and bake, rotating once, until golden brown on top and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean (about 1 hour). Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the pan for 20 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely. Slice thickly and serve.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-cranberry-bread/

Gluten Free Green Bean Casserole by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 8 servings

Ingredients

GREEN BEANS & MUSHROOM SAUCE

2 pounds fresh green beans, cleaned, ends trimmed and cut in half
1 tablespoon (14 g) extra-virgin olive oil
1 small shallot, peeled and minced
1 pound fresh button or baby portabella mushrooms, cleaned and sliced thickly
3 tablespoons (42 g) unsalted butter
5 tablespoons (45 g) basic xanthan-gum free gluten free flour blend (30 grams superfine white rice flour + 10 grams potato starch + 5 grams tapioca starch/flour)
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 cups (12 fluid ounces) chicken stock
1 can (12 fluid ounces) evaporated milk

TOPPING

2 cups coarse gluten free bread crumbs
4 tablespoons (56 g) unsalted butter, melted
1 recipe gluten free crispy fried onions, crushed

Directions

Preheat your oven to 375°F. Grease a 9-inch by 13-inch baking dish, and set it aside.

First, blanch the green beans. Bring a large stockpot of salted water to a boil, and add the prepared fresh green beans. Boil until the beans are bright green and almost fork tender (about 3 minutes). Drain the beans of the water, and scatter on clean paper towels to drain. Blot the beans dry, return them to the large stockpot and set it aside.

In a medium-size saucepan, heat the olive oil over medium-high heat. Add the shallots and mushrooms, and cook until the shallots are translucent and the mushrooms are fork tender (about 4 minutes). Transfer the mushrooms and shallots to a small bowl, and set it aside.

To the same medium-size saucepan, add the 3 tablespoons butter and melt over medium heat. Add the flour blend, salt and pepper, and stir to combine well. The mixture will clump at first, and then smooth. This is the roux that will thicken the sauce. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until the mixture has just begun to turn a very light brown color.

Add the stock to the roux very slowly, stirring constantly to break up any lumps that might form. Add the evaporated milk, and continue to stir until the mixture is smooth. Bring the mixture to a simmer, and continue to cook, stirring occasionally, until reduced by about one-quarter. Remove the saucepan from the heat, and add the mushrooms and shallots. Stir to combine.

Pour the sauce with the mushrooms and shallots into the large stockpot with the green beans. Stir gently to coat the beans in the cream sauce (without crushing any of the beans), and pour the entire contents of the stockpot into the prepared 9-inch by 13-inch baking dish. Spread into an even layer.*

Make the topping. In a small bowl, combine the bread crumbs with the melted butter, and stir to combine. Scatter the bread crumbs evenly over the top of the green bean mixture in the baking dish. Place the baking dish in the center of the preheated oven, and bake until the topping is lightly golden brown and the sauce is bubbling (about 15 minutes). Remove from the oven and top with the crushed crispy fried onions. Press the onions down gently, and serve immediately.

*At this point, the dish can be cooled to room temperature, then covered tightly and stored in the refrigerator for 2 to 3 days. Before serving, just resume the recipe instructions where you left off.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-green-bean-casserole/

I realize it isnt thanksgiving but that isnt the only time one makes gravy.

Turkey Gravy  GF

2 1/2 cups gravy

Ingredients

4 tablespoons (56 g) unsalted butter
6 tablespoons (54 g) basic xanthan gum-free flour blend (36 g superfine white rice flour + 12 grams potato starch + 6 grams tapioca starch/flour)
1 1/2 cups (12 fluid ounces) roasted turkey pan drippings, drained of the fat*
Aromatics (like fresh sage leaves, fresh rosemary, fresh thyme and/or fresh parsley) to taste (optional)
2 1/2 cups (20 fluid ounces) low-sodium chicken stock
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions

Place the butter in a large, heavy-bottom skillet, and melt over medium heat. Add the xanthan gum-free flour blend, and mix to combine. Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until the mixture is golden brown and nutty smelling (about 3 minutes, and it will go from very blond to golden brown and fragrant quite suddenly, so pay close attention). Add the pan drippings, and mix to combine. If your pan drippings have solidified, break them up with a spoon and allow them to melt, stirring frequently. Stir until smooth.

Add the aromatics, if using, and then 2 cups of the stock. Whisk to combine. Bring the mixture to a simmer over medium heat, and cook, stirring constantly, until thickened (2 to 3 minutes). This will happen quickly since the drippings have a fair amount of collagen from the roasted turkey bones. Remove the solid aromatics (if you used any), and stir in the salt and pepper to taste.

If serving immediately, add as much of the remaining stock as desired to achieve your preferred gravy consistency. If you are making the gravy ahead of time, do not add any of remaining stock. Place the gravy in a sealed container and refrigerate for up to 4 days. Before you are ready to serve the gravy, place it in a medium-size heavy-bottom saucepan with the remaining stock, and heat (stirring frequently), until liquified and heated through.

*The turkey gravy can be made ahead of time, before roasting the turkey you plan to eat on Thanksgiving Day, by roasting turkey parts separately and using those pan drippings in this recipe. To do so up to 4 days ahead of time, preheat your oven to 350°F. In a large roasting pan (disposable is fine), place 4 pieces raw dark meat turkey parts (a combination of skin-on bone-in turkey thighs and legs works well) + 2 stalks celery, chopped + 2 large carrots, chopped + 1 large yellow onion, peeled and roughly chopped + 2 stems fresh rosemary. Sprinkle with kosher salt and drizzle with extra-virgin olive oil, then toss to coat. Cover the roasting pan tightly with aluminum foil, and place in the oven for 1 hour. Remove the foil, and continue to roast until the turkey registers 165°F on an instant-read thermometer in the thickest part of the flesh. If you have at least a couple hours to spare, drain off the drippings into a glass container with room for expansion. The fat will rise to the top immediately. Allow the drippings to cool for about 1 hour at room temperature, and then place the glass in the freezer for at least 30 minutes, or until the drippings have begun to solidify. Remove the glass from the freezer and pour off the fat at the top, leaving the solidified drippings below. If you dont have the time, you can always use one of those fat separator contraptions, with the spout at the bottom so you can pour off the drippings, leaving the fat behind. Continue with the recipe for turkey gravy.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-turkey-gravy/

Gluten Free Lemon Meringue Piein Jars by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 4 generous servings

Ingredients
For the Crust

8 ounces gluten free graham crackers or other crispy gluten free cookies (*I used the gluten free Nabisco Honey Maid-Style Cinnamon Graham Crackers from page 195 of Gluten Free Classic Snacks* Too mean?), crushed into crumbs
4 tablespoons (56 g) unsalted butter, melted
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
For the Meringue Topping
4 egg whites (about 4 ounces), at room temperature
1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice
6 tablespoons (75 g) granulated sugar

For the Lemon Curd Filling

1 cup (200 g) granulated sugar
3 tablespoons (26 g) basic gum-free gluten free flour blend (17 grams superfine white rice flour + 6 grams potato starch + 3 grams tapioca starch/flour), or an equal amount of superfine sweet white rice flour
3 tablespoons (27 g) cornstarch
1 1/2 cups (12 fluid ounces) milk
1/2 cup (4 fluid ounces) freshly squeezed lemon juice (from about 3 lemons)
Finely grated zest of 1 lemon
4 egg yolks (about 4 ounces), at room temperature
2 tablespoons (28 g) unsalted butter

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350°F. Grease the bottom half of four 16-ounce mason jars (or other similarly-sized heat-safe containers, like 16-ounce ramekins). Place them on a small, parchment-lined baking sheet, and set the baking sheet aside.

First, make the crust. Combine the crust ingredients in a medium-size bowl until all of the crumbs are moistened by the melted butter. Divide the crust evenly among the prepared jars or ramekins, and press the crust into an even, compact layer on the bottom of each container. Place the baking sheet with the containers in the center of the preheated oven and bake for 10 minutes. Remove from the oven and set the jars aside to cool.

Make the meringue. Place the egg whites in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment or a large bowl with a handheld mixer. Turn the mixer on medium speed and beat until frothy. Add the lemon juice, and continue to beat until the mixture has nearly doubled in volume. With the mixer still on medium speed, add the sugar in a slow, steady stream. Increase the speed to medium-high and continue to beat until glossy soft peaks form (soft peaks stand up and then slowly fall over on themselves). Set the meringue aside while you make the lemon curd.

Make the lemon curd filling. In a medium-size, heavy-bottom saucepan, place the sugar, flour blend, cornstarch, milk, lemon juice and lemon zest, and whisk to combine well. Place the egg yolks in a medium-size heat-safe bowl, set next to the stovetop. Place the saucepan over medium heat and bring to a simmer, whisking constantly. In a very, very slow trickle, pour about half of the hot milk mixture into the bowl with the egg yolks, whisking constantly. This step will temper the eggs so they do not scramble. Pour the warm egg yolk and milk mixture into the saucepan with the remaining hot milk mixture, and return to the heat. Cook over medium-high heat, whisking constantly, until the mixture has thickened enough that the whisk leaves a very visible trail in the mixture.

Assemble the pies and bake. Working quickly, divide the hot lemon curd filling evenly among the jars, right on top of the crusts. Divide the meringue topping evenly among the containers, gently pressing the meringue down on top of the lemon curd. A large ice cream scoop is useful in placing the meringue. Place the baking sheet with the pies on it back in the center of the oven and bake for 10 minutes. The meringues will expand a bit, and the tops should brown lightly. Remove from the oven and allow to cool for as long as you like before serving. You can serve these pies chilled, at room temperature, or even warm. To serve them chilled, allow the pies to cool for about an hour at room temperature, and then place them in the refrigerator to chill for about 2 hours.

Adapted from Mason Jar Crafts Love, as selected by YOU from my Must Make Gluten Free Pinterest Board.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-lemon-meringue-pie-in-jars

yesterday was disastrous as far as using the computer was concerned. We kept losing power which of course takes all of the word documents and places them back on a recovery list. After doing that three times I finally got smart and just left the computer off. We lost power another four or five times  usually for just a few minutes but the last time was half an hour. I finally got on about midnight and luckily nothing happened.

Palm Sunday was always the beginning of a busy time for dad  being a preacher - actually for the church at large. The ladys aid society and the deacons wives were busy getting the sanctuary ready for Easter. That meant cleaning  new altar clothes  huge bouquets of flowers  mainly lilies. Members that wanted one bought one but they were delivered to the church and then they could take them home after the service. Everything had to be spotless for the risen lord.

There was love feast to get ready for  Thursday night  the recreation of the last supper  the meal to prepare  and of course dad was expected to be everywhere. Just because it was holy week was no excuse for him not spending a couple days doing calls.

Then Good Friday service  from noon until three. The preachers of the town all got together  and for those three hours each one preached on one of the words of Christ as he hung on the cross  ie: I thirst. Each year it was held in a different church.

Sunday morning everyone was up early for sunrise services and breakfast at the church. Then race home and get ready for the morning service. There was always a kind of subdued excitement in the air. I loved the beginning of the morning service  starting with the junior choir  then the adult choir and dad bringing up the rear  all standing, the pipe organ sounding the celebration  walked by pairs down the aisle singing Christ the lord has risen today  hallelujah! Dad resplendent in his tux (nothing fancy  all black  tails  he wore it every Sunday)  I miss those times.

Being that there are going to be tons of sweets around this week I thought maybe a few diabetic recipes might be in order.

Lime Ambrosia Fruit Salad Recipe

Servings: 12

Ingredients

8 cup(s) fresh fruit, melon, strawberries, seedless grapes, and peaches (cut up)
1/2 teaspoon lime peel, finely shredded
3 tablespoon lime juice
1 tablespoon honey
1/2 teaspoon ginger, ground
1/3 cup(s) coconut, toasted

Preparation

Cut up fresh melon, strawberries, seedless grapes, and peaches to equal 8 cups. Combine 1/2 teaspoon finely shredded lime peel, 3 tablespoons lime juice, 1 tablespoon honey, and 1/2 teaspoon ground ginger; pour over fruit and toss. Top with 1/3 cup toasted coconut just before serving.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 65, Carbs: 14g - Recipe Source: Diabetic Living

www.everydayhealth.com/health-report/health-recipe/lime-ambrosia-fruit-cup

Very Berry Sorbet Recipe

Servings: 6

Ingredients

2 cup(s) blueberries, frozen
2 cup(s) raspberries, frozen
1/2 cup(s) water, cold
1/4 cup(s) frozen pineapple-orange-banana juice concentrate
Fresh blueberries (optional) 
Fresh raspberries (optional)

Preparation

In a large bowl, combine frozen berries, the water, and frozen concentrate.

Place half of the mixture in a food processor. Cover and process until almost smooth. Repeat with remaining mixture. Serve immediately. If desired, serve with additional fresh blueberries and raspberries.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 67, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 7mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 0g, Carbs: 16g, Sugars: 12g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 1g

Diabetic Exchanges: Fruit: 0.5, Other Carb: 0.5 - Carb Choices: 1 - Recipe Source: Diabetic Living

www.everydayhealth.com/health-report/health-recipe/very-berry-sorbet

Mocha Meringue Kisses Recipe

Servings: 24

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) sugar, powdered, sifted
2 tablespoon cocoa powder, unsweetened
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 teaspoon espresso, instant
3 egg white(s)
1/2 tablespoon vanilla extract
1/4 cup(s) sugar, granulated
1/3 cup(s) chocolate, semisweet pieces
1 teaspoon shortening

Preparation

Preheat oven to 250°F. Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper or foil; set aside. In a small bowl, stir together powdered sugar, cocoa powder, cornstarch, and espresso powder; set aside.

In a medium bowl, beat egg whites and vanilla with an electric mixer on high speed until foamy. Gradually add granulated sugar, 1 tablespoon at a time, beating until stiff peaks form (tips stand straight). Gradually fold in the cocoa mixture.

Transfer the mixture to a pastry bag. Pipe twenty-four 2-inch "kisses" onto the prepared cookie sheet. (Or drop mixture by rounded teaspoons onto the prepared cookie sheet.) Bake for 1 hour. Cool on the cookie sheet. Remove from parchment paper.

In a small saucepan, combine chocolate and shortening. Cook and stir over low heat until chocolate is melted. Drizzle the melted chocolate over cookies.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 36, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 7mg, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 6g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 1g

Diabetic Exchanges: Other Carb: 0.5 - Recipe Source: Diabetic Living

www.everydayhealth.com/health-report/health-recipe/mocha-meringue-kisses

Macadamia Turkey Salad on Cucumber Slices Recipe

Servings: 12

Ingredients

1/2 cup(s) turkey, cooked, finely chopped
1/2 small apple(s), chopped
2 tablespoon dressing, low-fat mayonnaise-based
1 tablespoon chutney
1 tablespoon chives
1/2 teaspoon ginger, fresh
1/4 cup(s) nuts, macadamia
24 slice(s) cucumber(s)

Preparation

In a small bowl, combine turkey, apple, mayonnaise dressing, chutney, chives or green onion, and ginger. Cover and chill for 2 hours. Just before serving, stir in half of the nuts.

To serve, spoon a scant tablespoon of the turkey mixture onto each cucumber slice. Sprinkle with remaining nuts.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 47, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 28mg, Dietary Fiber: 0g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 3g, Cholesterol: 5mg, Protein: 2g

Diabetic Exchanges: Lean Meat: 0.5, Fat: 0.5 - Recipe Source: Diabetic Living

www.everydayhealth.com/health-report/health-recipe/macadamia-turkey-salad-on-cucumber-slices

Ginger Chicken With Rice Noodles Recipe

Servings: 2

Ingredients

2 tablespoons scallion(s) (green onions), finely chopped
1 1/2 teaspoon ginger, fresh, grated
3 clove(s) garlic, minced
3 teaspoons oil, olive, divided
1/8 teaspoon salt
2 chicken breasts, skinless, boneless halves
2 ounce(s) rice noodles, dried
1/2 cup(s) carrot(s), chopped
1/2 teaspoon lime peel, finely shredded
1 tablespoon lime juice
2 tablespoons nuts, peanuts, coarsely chopped
1 1/2 tablespoon cilantro

Recipe Tip: Broiler Directions: Place chicken on the unheated rack of a broiler pan. Broil 4 to 5 inches from heat for 12 to 15 minutes or until chicken is tender and no longer pink (170°F), turning once. Slice as directed.

Preparation

For rub, in a small bowl, combine green onion, ginger, garlic, the 1 teaspoon oil, and the salt. Sprinkle evenly over chicken; rub in with your fingers.

Place chicken on the rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals. Grill for 12 to 15 minutes or until tender and no longer pink (170°F), turning once. Thinly slice chicken diagonally; set aside.

Meanwhile, in a large saucepan, cook rice noodles and carrot in a large amount of boiling water for 3 to 4 minutes or just until noodles are tender; drain. Rinse with cold water; drain again. Use kitchen scissors to snip noodles into short lengths. In a medium bowl, stir together lime peel, lime juice, and the 2 teaspoons oil. Add noodle mixture and cilantro; toss gently to coat.

Divide noodle mixture between two individual bowls; arrange chicken slices on noodle mixture. Sprinkle with peanuts. Serve immediately.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 396, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 369mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 13g, Carbs: 32g, Cholesterol: 82mg, Protein: 37g

Diabetic Exchanges: Vegetable: 0.5, Starch: 2, Lean Meat: 4.5, Fat: 1.5 - Carb Choices: 2 - Recipe Source: Diabetic Living

www.everydayhealth.com/health-report/health-recipe/ginger-chicken-with-rice-noodles.aspx

Garden Style Ravioli Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 278, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 379mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 39g, Cholesterol: 26mg, Protein: 13g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 1.5, Starch: 2, Lean Meat: 0.5, Fat: 1 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

9 ounce(s) ravioli, light cheese-filled 
1 tablespoon oil, olive 
1 medium pepper(s), red, bell, chopped 
1 medium pepper(s), green, bell, chopped 
1 medium carrot(s), cut into long, thin strips 
1 small onion(s), chopped 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 medium tomato(es), chopped 
1/4 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
1 tablespoon tarragon, fresh, or 1 teaspoon dried tarragon, crushed 
pepper(s), jalapeno 
tarragon, fresh

Preparation

Cook ravioli according to package directions, except omit any oil or salt. Drain. Return pasta to hot pan.

Meanwhile, in a large nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat.

Add sweet peppers, carrot, onion, and garlic; cook about 5 minutes or until vegetables are tender.

Stir in tomato, broth, and snipped or crushed tarragon or basil. Cook and stir about 2 minutes more or until heated through.

Add vegetable mixture to the cooked ravioli; toss gently to combine. If desired, garnish with jalapeño pepper and tarragon or basil sprig.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/gardenstyle-ravioli.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_20140722

Roasted Tomato and Vegetable Soup Recipe

Servings: 8

Ingredients

1 tablespoon oil, olive
1 medium onion(s), chopped
1 stalk(s) celery, sliced
1 medium carrot(s), chopped
1 teaspoon garlic, minced
3 can(s) broth, chicken, less sodium, 14 ounces each
2 cup(s) squash, butternut, cut-up, peeled, and seeded
14 1/2 ounce(s) tomatoes, fire-roasted, diced, or diced tomatoes, undrained
1 can(s) beans, white kidney, 15-19 ounces, rinsed and drained 
1 small zucchini, halved lengthwise and sliced
1 cup(s) broccoli florets 
1 tablespoon oregano, fresh, or 2 teaspoons dried oregano, crushed
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black
cheese, shredded Parmesan

Recipe Tip: Slow Cooker Version: Omit olive oil. In a 3 1/2- to 4-quart slow cooker combine onion, celery, carrot, garlic, broth, squash, tomatoes, beans and dried oregano (if using). Cover and cook on low-heat setting for 7 to 8 hours or on high-heat setting for 3 1/2 to 4 hours. If using low-heat setting, turn cooker to high-heat setting. Add zucchini, broccoli, fresh oregano (if using), salt and pepper. Cover and cook 30 minutes more. Serve as above.

Preparation

In a 4-quart Dutch oven, heat oil over medium heat. Add onion, celery, carrots, and garlic; cook for 5 minutes.

Stir in broth, squash, and undrained tomatoes. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer for 20 minutes. Add beans, zucchini, broccoli, oregano, salt, and pepper; cook for 5 minutes more. If desired, sprinkle each serving with Parmesan cheese.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 92, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 641mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 16g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 6g

Diabetic Exchanges: Vegetable: 1, Starch: 0.5, Lean Meat: 0.5 - Carb Choices: 1 - Recipe Source: Diabetic Living

www.everydayhealth.com/health-report/health-recipe/roasted-tomato-and-vegetable-soup

Provencal Omelet Recipe

Servings: 2

Ingredients

cooking spray
2 cup(s) mushrooms, fresh, sliced
3 tablespoon scallion(s) (green onions), sliced
1 clove(s) garlic, minced
1 cup(s) refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed, or 4 eggs
1/4 teaspoon herbes de Provence
1/8 teaspoon salt
dash(es) pepper, black ground
1 teaspoon oil, olive
1/4 cup(s) cheese, mozzarella, part-skim, shredded
1 tablespoon cheese, Asiago, finely shredded
1 medium tomato(es), plum, chopped
parsley, (optional)

Preparation

Lightly coat an unheated 6- to 7-inch nonstick skillet with flared sides with nonstick cooking spray. Preheat skillet over medium heat. Add mushrooms, green onion, and garlic to skillet; cook until tender; stirring frequently. Remove mushroom mixture from skillet using a slotted spoon; set aside. If necessary, pour liquid out of skillet; carefully wipe out skillet.

In a medium bowl, combine egg product or eggs, herbes de Provence, salt, and pepper. Beat with a whisk or rotary beater until combined. Add 1/2 teaspoon of the oil to clean skillet. Preheat skillet over medium heat.

Pour half of the egg mixture into prepared skillet. Cook, without stirring, about 1 minute or until egg mixture begins to set. Run a spatula around edge of skillet, lifting egg mixture so uncooked portion flows underneath.

Continue cooking and lifting edges until egg mixture is set but is still glossy and moist.

Sprinkle with half of the mozzarella cheese. Top with half of the mushroom mixture. Continue cooking until cheese just begins to melt.

Using the spatula, lift and fold an edge of the omelet partially over filling. Transfer omelet to a warm plate.

Prepare another omelet with remaining oil, egg mixture, mozzarella, and mushroom mixture. Top omelets with Asiago or Parmesan cheese, tomato, and, if desired, parsley.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 170, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 508mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 8g, Cholesterol: 13mg, Protein: 20g

Diabetic Exchanges: Vegetable: 1.5, Lean Meat: 2.5 - Carb Choices: 0.5 - Recipe Source: Diabetic Living

www.everydayhealth.com/health-report/health-recipe/provencal-omelet

Type 2 Diabetes Control Mango-Strawberry Smoothie Recipe

Servings: 3

Ingredients

1 1/2 cup(s) orange juice
1/2 package(s) tofu, silken-style firm, light
1 mango(es), pitted, peeled and cut up
1 cup(s) strawberries, unsweetened whole
orange(s), sections
mango(es), chunks

Preparation

In a blender, combine orange juice, tofu, the cut-up mango, and the 1 cup strawberries.

Cover and blend until smooth.

If desired, for garnish, thread additional mango chunks, strawberries, and orange sections on 3 small skewers. Add a skewer to each serving. Serve immediately.

Nutritional Info (Per serving):

Calories: 142, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 52mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 30g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 5g

Diabetes Exchanges: Fruit: 2, Lean Meat: 0.5 Carb Choices: 2

www.everydayhealth.com/health-report/health-recipe/mangostrawberry-smoothie.aspx

Catfish and Sausage Jambalaya Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Good for Leftovers
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 372, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 706mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 11g, Carbs: 48g, Cholesterol: 41mg, Protein: 19g

Exchanges: Vegetable: 2, Starch: 2.5, Lean Meat: 1.5, Fat: 1

Carb Choices: 3

Ingredients

8 ounce(s) fish, catfish, thawed 
1 tablespoon oil, cooking 
1 medium onion(s), chopped 
1/3 cup(s) pepper(s), green, bell, chopped 
1 stalk(s) celery, chopped 
3 clove(s) garlic, minced 
4 ounce(s) sausage, Italian turkey, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
14 1/2 ounce(s) tomatoes, diced, undrained 
1 can(s) broth, chicken, 14 ounces 
1 cup(s) rice, long grain 
1/4 cup(s) water or tomato juice 
1 1/2 teaspoon paprika, sweet 
1 teaspoon oregano, dried 
1/2 teaspoon thyme, dried 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, cayenne

Preparation

Thaw fish, if frozen. Rinse fish; pat dry with paper towels. Cut fish into 3/4-inch chunks. Set aside.

In a large saucepan, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add onion, sweet pepper, celery, and garlic; cook, stirring occasionally, for 5 to 7 minutes or until vegetables are softened.

Add sausage pieces; cook for 3 to 4 minutes more or until no longer pink.

Stir in undrained tomatoes, chicken broth, uncooked rice, the water or tomato juice, paprika, oregano, thyme, and cayenne pepper.

Bring to boiling; reduce heat to medium-low. Cover and simmer about 20 minutes or until liquid is mostly absorbed and rice is tender.

Stir in catfish pieces for the last 5 minutes of cooking. Remove from heat. Cover and let stand for 5 minutes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/catfish-and-sausage-jambalaya.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthmenshealth_20140428

Baked Salmon with Spinach and Couscous

Makes 4 servings

Couscous is usually relegated to side dish status, but here its used as a bed for baking spinach and salmon for a nice one-dish meal.

Ingredients

1/2 cup(s) couscous, brown rice 
2 tablespoon lemon juice, fresh divided
1 teaspoon tarragon, dried (or oregano), crumbled
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2 package(s) spinach, baby (5 ounces each)
1 fillet(s) fish, salmon fillet skinless (1 pound)
2	teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 tablespoon nuts, pine nuts toasted

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400°F.

In a 9 × 13-inch baking dish, stir together the couscous, 1 1/3 cups boiling water, 1 tablespoon of the lemon juice, the tarragon, and salt. Top with the spinach and the salmon.

Cover with foil and bake until the salmon pulls apart in flakes but is still moist and the couscous is tender, about 12 minutes.

Lift the salmon out of the pan and place on a cutting board. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon lemon juice, the oil, and pine nuts to the couscous-spinach mixture and fluff with a fork.

Divide the couscous-spinach mixture among 4 plates. Cut the salmon into 4 pieces and place on top. Garnish with lemon slices, if desired.

Phase Switch: To make this Phase 1, omit the couscous and boiling water. In a 9 x 13-inch baking dish, toss the spinach with the lemon juice, tarragon, and salt. Top with the salmon and cook, uncovered, until the salmon is still moist and just cooked through, about 10 minutes

www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-baked-salmon-with-spinach-and-couscous

Another grey and overcast blah day  we are having far too many of them. Breezy and cool. Its not too bad outside if you are out of the wind.

Can you believe it  today is the last day of March  and it is going out quietly  like a lamb. Sunday is not to be extremely warm  tolerable  and dry  which is important if we want to have the Easter egg hunt outdoors. Heidi best soon get me the eggs and the candy  30 eggs of each  180 eggs total. Unless Alexs girlfriend is going to be here and that is another 30.

Working steadily on the baby blanket  14 done so far  coming to the end of the second skein of yarn  I get about 8 to the skein. If that is true  what do I do with the five skeins I have left? Rotflmao I just didnt want to run out. I suppose I could knit another baby blanket and put it back for the next baby boy.

The children are home from school this week  their spring break is usually between palm and Easter Sunday. I havent heard anyone outside yet  its warm enough for them to be out. Maybe when Gary gets home they will be out playing baseball. The first game is in less than a week. I will have to bundle up warm if the weather doesnt get warmer. But have to see the first game.

Im the worlds best grazer  I could eat all day in bits and pieces. But with my copd/emphysema that is no long possible. I eat about three times a day  and not a lot at any one time. I just ate a medium size banana and I can feel it pushing up against my diaphragm making it a little more difficult to breathe. I really cant complain  I did this to myself  but I still gripe anyhow.

I found a few recipes that dont fit any category  maybe side dishes  but thought they sounded good.

Bacon Wrapped Vegetable Skewers with Dill Pickle Relish Contributed by Paul Berglund

Dill pickleherb oilused as both a marinade and a dipping saucegives smoky oyster mushrooms and cherry tomatoes a double hit of brightness.

Ingredients:

3/4 cup minced dill pickles (from 2 large pickles) 
3/4 cup minced parsley 
3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for brushing 
Kosher salt 
3/4 pound oyster mushrooms, sliced and arranged in 2-inch clusters 
20 large cherry tomatoes 
20 thin strips of bacon (1 pound), halved crosswise

Directions:

In a bowl, toss the pickles, parsley and the 3/4 cup of olive oil. Season the relish with salt.

Light a grill.

Wrap each mushroom cluster and cherry tomato in a bacon slice. Thread the bacon-wrapped vegetables onto skewers. Brush with olive oil and season lightly with salt.

Grill the skewers over moderate heat, turning, until the bacon is cooked and the vegetables are tender, 8 minutes; brush with a little pickle relish during the last minute of grilling.

Transfer to a platter and serve with lemon wedges and the remaining pickle relish.

Make Ahead The skewers can be refrigerated for 2 hours before grilling.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/bacon-wrapped-vegetable-skewers-with-dill-pickle-relish?xid=DAILY072214BaconWrappedVegetable

Cheesy Avocado Crab Stuffed Piquillo Pepper Ciabatta Pizzettes with Sriracha Aioli
Makes six appetizers

Ingredients

Sriracha Aioli

1 egg yolk
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
juice of 1 lemon
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
1/2 cup olive oil
1 tablespoon sriracha, or more to taste
salt and pepper, to taste

Peppers

1 ripe avocado, peeled + pitted, chopped
3 tablespoons mascarpone cheese (or cream cheese)
2 teaspoons dijon mustard
1 teaspoon lemon juice
2 tablespoons fresh cilantro, chopped
2 green onions, chopped
8 ounces lump crab meat
1/4 cup manchego cheese, shredded
8 ounces blue cheese, crumbled (may sub goat cheese, mozzarella or your favorite cheese)
salt and pepper, to taste
1 (16 ounce) jar grilled Piquillo Peppers, drained
1 loaf ciabatta bread, slice into thick slices
olive oil, for cooking

Instructions

Sriracha Aioli

Place the egg yolk in a large mixing bowl. Add the apple cider vinegar and lemon juice. Whisk vigorously until creamy and pale for about 2 minutes.

Next add the smoked paprika and a pinch of salt, whisking vigorously for another minute. The mixture should be starting to thicken.

Now, slowly begin to add the olive oil to the mixture, adding 1 tablespoon at a time, while continuously whisking fast to incorporate the oil.

Next whisk in the sriracha, and then the salt and pepper to taste. The aioli will be thick and creamy in texture. Store in the fridge until ready to use.

Peppers

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.
In a bowl add the diced avocado, mascarpone cheese, dijon mustard, lemon juice, cilantro, green onions, crab meat, machego cheese and about 2 ounces of crumbled blue cheese. Mash everything together with a spoon and season lightly with salt and pepper.

Grab your piquillo peppers, and begin stuffing about 1-2 tablespoons of the filling in each pepper. Place the stuffed peppers on a lightly greased baking sheet. Once all the peppers have been filled, place them in the oven and bake for 15-20 minutes or until the cheese is oozing out.

Remove the peppers from the oven and turn the oven to broil. Place the ciabatta on a greased baking sheet and drizzle with olive oil, salt and pepper. Place under the broiler for 1-2 minutes or until toasted (watch carefully). Remove and sprinkle each piece of toast with blue cheese. Place back in the oven for about 30 seconds. Remove from the oven.

Serve the peppers atop the ciabatta toast and drizzle with aioli. Enjoy warm!

*The aioli can be made about 3 days in advance.

*The peppers can be stuffed and stored in the fridge 1 day in advance, prepare as directed.

www.halfbakedharvest.com/chees

Lemon Farmer's Cheese Pancakes

Yield: 10 pancakes

Ingredients

Pancakes:

3 large eggs, separated
3/4 cup whole-milk farmer's cheese
2 ounces (1/4 cup) butter, softened
2 tablespoons sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon freshly grated lemon zest
1 tablespoon freshly grated gingerroot (optional)
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme leaves (optional)

For Frying:

2 tablespoons butter

Garnish:

Butter (optional)
Confectioners' sugar (optional)

Preparation

Place egg whites in a bowl and beat until stiff peaks form. Set aside.

Combine egg yolks, farmer's cheese, 2 ounces (1/4 cup) softened butter, sugar and salt in bowl. Beat until well mixed. Add flour and mix until just combined. Don't over mix! Stir in lemon zest, gingerroot (if using) and thyme (if using). Gently fold in beaten egg whites.

Heat a griddle or large skillet over low heat. Spread 1 tablespoon butter on griddle until melted and sizzling.

Spoon scant 1/4 cupful of batter onto griddle or skillet. Cook for 5 minutes or until bubbles form on the surface of pancakes. Turn and continue cooking 3 minutes or until deep golden brown. Repeat with remaining 1 tablespoon butter and rest of batter.

Serve immediately. Serve with additional butter and a sprinkle of confectioners' sugar, if desired.

www.easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/crossculturalnoodles/r/Lemon-Farmers-Cheese-Pancake-Recipe

Bacon-Avocado Egg Bites

Entire recipe: 128 calories, 7g fat, 459mg sodium, 3.5g carbs, 2g fiber, 0.5g sugars, 14g protein -- PointsPlus® value 3*

We gave the classic deviled egg a 2015 makeover. Très chic!

Ingredients:

1 slice center-cut bacon or turkey bacon 
1 oz. (about 2 tbsp.) mashed avocado 
3 large hard-boiled eggs, chilled, halved, yolks removed 
Seasonings: salt, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder

Directions:

Cook bacon until crispy, either in a skillet over medium heat or on a microwave-safe plate in the microwave. (See package for cook time.) Chop or crumble.

Place mashed avocado in a small bowl, and mix in a dash of each seasoning.

Distribute seasoned avocado among egg white halves, and top with chopped/crumbled bacon.

MAKES 1 SERVING

www.hungry-girl.com/weighin/show/three-ingredient-recipes-bacon-avocado-eggs-bbq-stir-fry-mango-smoothie

Peanut Butter Banana Protein Muffins

1/12th of recipe (1 muffin): 140 calories, 2.5g fat, 234mg sodium, 22g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 10g sugars, 9g protein -- PointsPlus® value 4*

This muffin recipe is a serious game changer -- insanely delicious and crammed with protein!

Ingredients:

3/4 cup whole-wheat flour 
1/4 cup coconut flour 
3/4 cup powdered peanut butter 
1/2 cup vanilla protein powder with about 100 calories per serving 
1/3 cup granulated white sugar 
1 tsp. baking soda 
1/2 tsp. cinnamon 
1/2 tsp. baking powder 
1/4 tsp. salt 
3/4 cup fat-free plain Greek yogurt 
1/4 cup egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute 
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract 
1 cup mashed very ripe banana (about 2 large bananas) 
1/4 cup chopped peanuts

Directions:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Line a 12-cup muffin pan with foil baking cups, or spray with nonstick spray.

In a large bowl, combine both types of flour, powdered peanut butter, protein powder, sugar, baking soda, cinnamon, baking powder, and salt. Mix well.

In a medium-large bowl, combine yogurt, egg whites/substitute, and vanilla extract. Add 1 cup water, and whisk until uniform. Add mixture to the large bowl, and stir until uniform. (Batter will be thick.)

Stir mashed banana and 2 tbsp. peanuts into the batter. Evenly distribute batter among the cups of the muffin pan, and smooth out the surfaces. (Cups will be full.) Evenly sprinkle cups with remaining 2 tbsp. peanuts.

Bake until a toothpick inserted into the center of a muffin comes out clean, 20 - 22 minutes.

MAKES 12 SERVINGS

HG Tips: Store leftover muffins in the fridge so they last longer. Or freeze 'em! To freeze, tightly wrap each cooled muffin in plastic wrap. Place individually wrapped muffins in a sealable container, seal, and place in the freezer. To thaw, unwrap and place on a microwave-safe plate. Microwave at 50 percent power for 1 minute. Continue to microwave at 50 percent power in 10-second increments, until muffin reaches your desired temperature.

http://www.hungry-girl.com/

 Edible Idols: Bacon & Peanut Butter
Secret Find: Powdered Peanut Butter!

PB2, Original
PER SERVING (2 tbsp.): 45 calories, 1.5g fat, 94mg sodium, 5g carbs, 2g fiber, 1g sugars, 5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 1*

Just Great Stuff, The Original
PER SERVING (2 tbsp.): 45 calories, 1.5g fat, 90mg sodium, 5g carbs, 1g fiber, 3g sugars, 4g protein -- PointsPlus® value 1*

This stuff is made from defatted peanuts. Add a bit of water and stir, and it instantly becomes spreadable and dippable! Sometimes, we like to give it an extra flavor boost with a bit of sweetener and salt. You can also blend the powder up to make smoothies and use it in recipes. SO COOL! Your best bet is to order these online (worth it!), since they're not easily found in stores.

Caramelized Onion and White Bean Flatbread Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 361, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 575mg, Dietary Fiber: 6g, Total Fat: 11g, Carbs: 51g, Cholesterol: 10mg, Protein: 13g 
Carb Choices: 3

Ingredients

3 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 large onion(s), thinly sliced lengthwise 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
20 ounce(s) pizza dough, whole wheat, thawed if frozen 
2 tablespoon oregano, fresh, minced 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
15 ounce(s) beans, white, rinsed 
3 tablespoon water 
2 teaspoon vinegar, white wine 
2 tomato(es), plum, thinly sliced 
1 cup(s) cheese, smoked Gouda, or cheddar finely shredded 
pumpkin seeds, shelled, pepitas, optional

Preparation

Place oven rack in the lowest position; preheat to 450°F. Coat a large noninsulated baking sheet with cooking spray.

Combine oil, onion and salt in a medium saucepan. Cover and cook over medium-high heat, stirring often, until the onion is softened, 5 to 7 minutes. Reduce heat to medium-low, uncover and cook, stirring occasionally, until very soft and golden, 5 to 8 minutes more.

Meanwhile, roll out dough on a lightly floured surface to the size of the baking sheet. Transfer to the baking sheet. Bake until puffed and lightly crisped on the bottom, 8 to 10 minutes.

Stir oregano and pepper into the onion. Transfer half the onion to a small bowl. Add beans to the remaining onion; cook over medium heat, stirring often, until heated through, 2 to 3 minutes. Transfer the bean mixture to a food processor, add water and vinegar and pulse until a coarse paste forms.

Spread the bean paste over the pizza crust. Top with the reserved onion, tomatoes, cheese and pepitas, if using. Bake on the bottom rack until the crust is crispy and golden and the cheese is melted, 11 to 13 minutes. Slice and serve.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/caramelized-onion--white-bean-flatbread

This recipe sounds like so much fun. you really need to go to the site and see the pictures - it will really help.

CRESCENT CARROT APPETIZERS by Hungry Happenings

Servings 8

INGREDIENTS

CRESCENT CARROTS:

1 tube Pillsbury Place 'n Bake refrigerated crescent rounds 
1 egg 
1 teaspoon water 
Orange liquid food coloring (or yellow and red coloring mixed together)

CARROT GREENS:

5 ounces green confectionery coating (candy melts)

CREAM FILLING:

4 ounces Betty Crocker Whipped White Frosting (1/3 of a tub) 
3	ounces frozen whipped topping, thawed (1/2 of a tub)

DIRECTIONS

Crescent Carrots: Unroll the 8 crescent rounds. Then roll each strip into an 18-inch long log.

Whisk together the egg and water. Brush the egg wash over one dough log.

Wrap the dough log around a metal cream horn form. Repeat, wrapping a total of 8 forms.

Brush orange liquid food coloring all over dough.

Set carrots on a non-stick aluminum foil or parchment paper-lined baking sheet. Refrigerate for 20 minutes.

Preheat oven to 400ºF. Bake the crescent roll carrots for 8 minutes, then remove from oven and carefully remove the cream horn form using metal tongs.

Return the carrots to the oven for 3-4 minutes until baked though. Allow the crescent roll carrots to cool completely.

Carrot Greens: Pour the green confectionery coating wafers into a microwave safe bowl. Heat for 30-second increments, stirring after each, until melted.

Pour the melted candy coating into a small squeeze bottle or a zip top bag. Pipe carrot greens onto parchment paper-lined baking sheets.

Freeze for 5 minutes, until the candy coating is set. Make 2 or 3 stems of greens per cream horn carrot.

Cream filling: Whip together the frosting and whipped topping. Spoon into a pastry bag and refrigerate until needed.

To assemble the crescent carrots: Just before serving, pipe cream filling into the crescent carrots, insert a few candy greens into the filling of each carrot, and serve.

www.tablespoon.com/recipes/crescent-carrot-appetizers

Mother always made these when she made roasted beef with carrots and potatoes.

WHOLE ROASTED ONIONS joythebaker

Roasting is magic. Its as simple as that. 
These onions, tops removed and toasted in their jackets, become soft, smooth, sweet, and almost spreadable. I served mine along side thin cut pork chops and salad because Im really good at living.

Ingredients

9 small and medium yellow onions
1/4 cup olive oil
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, thinly sliced
coarse sea salt
fresh cracked black pepper
fresh rosemary sprigs

Instructions

Place a rack in the upper third of the oven and preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

Cut the tops off of each onion, but leave most of the skins on the onion.

Arrange the onions in a square baking dish or a rimmed sheet pan.

Drizzle the olive oil over the onions. Place a thin pat of butter on each onion.

Sprinkle generously with salt and pepper and top with a rosemary sprig.

Bake for 25 minutes until bubbling and tender.

Increase the oven temperature to 400 degrees F and cook for another 15 to 20 minutes until the onions are completely tender and the tops are browned.

Remove from the oven and allow to cool slightly.

Remove the skins, slice and enjoy warm.

www.joythebaker.com/2015/01/whole-roasted-onions/

Forget florets--roast the whole damn cauliflower ERIN MCDOWELL

Makes 6 servings

Ingredients

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 head cauliflower
1½ cups plain Greek yogurt
1 lime, zested and juiced
2 tablespoons chile powder
1 tablespoon cumin
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon curry powder
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon black pepper

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400° and lightly grease a small baking sheet with vegetable oil. Set aside.

Trim the base of the cauliflower to remove any green leaves and the woody stem.

In a medium bowl, combine the yogurt with the lime zest and juice, chile powder, cumin, garlic powder, curry powder, salt and pepper.

Dunk the cauliflower into the bowl and use a brush or your hands to smear the marinade evenly over its surface. (Excess marinade can be stored in the refrigerator in an airtight container for up to three days and used with meat, fish or other veggies.)

Place the cauliflower on the prepared baking sheet and roast until the surface is dry and lightly browned, 30 to 40 minutes. The marinade will make a crust on the surface of the cauliflower.

Let the cauliflower cool for 10 minutes before cutting it into wedges and serving alongside a big green salad.

FINISHING TOUCHES: It's the details that count! Try these tips - A recipe this good (and simple) is just begging for variations. Try using orange juice and zest instead of lime, or 2 tablespoons fresh chopped rosemary instead of the chile and curry powders.

www.purewow.com/entry_detail/national/8821/Forget-florets--roast-the-whole-damn-cauliflower

I have the front door open to let in the lovely warm breeze  I am a happy camper. It has been sunny and warm all day. Yeah for the first of April.

Hickory is in heat  and max spends all his time pining by the fence. Hickory goes out every so often and lets him sniff around  poor max  the ultimate frustration  hickory is really not interested. Maybe she realizes she is too old to have pups. Blanco  who is fixed  zoomed into the yard today and tried to hump her  which she took all of five seconds  poor frustrated Blanco. We have two of the most frustrated dogs in the neighborhood.

Easter is going to be a very quiet day  Phyllis is going to central Indiana to visit her sister who is living with her daughter and husband. Heidi and family are going to the Moser home place around two for Easter dinner  actually buffet. So I will have the place all to myself  which I suppose is alright. I will sit and knit the day away  heaven knows the blanket needs it  baby is going to be here before you know it.

I dont know about you but I am finding it really hard to remove myself from the farm. In the last month I spend part of the day with Ellen and a twenty minute visit with my doctor  otherwise I have been here. Granted  there is not a lot to do in defiance  but even if there was I would probably not go. I just dont have much gumption to go anywhere and so I stay home. I see Heidi for breakfast and maybe one more time  otherwise I am here in my apartment alone. And mostly I am content. Not sure it is good for my mental health but that is the way it is.

Avery and Summer (Heidi babysits her  her father Andy is the man that keeps our driveway plowed during the winter) have been outside all day playing. They play very well together. If Avery has a meltdown summer will just stand there with him and say nothing but just be there. Im hoping they get married eventually. Summers last name is Moser also but so far removed it doesnt matter. They would make the perfect couple.

I havent posted any candy recipes lately so here are two that popped up this week.

CHOCOLATE ALMOND BUTTER BALLS RECIPE by Amy Johnson

These Chocolate Almond Butter Balls are mini bites of nutty goodness. Be sure to make enough to go around because they are known to disappear.

A few Chocolate Almond Butter Balls recipe notes:

For this recipe I used Justins Nut Butter all-natural Almond Butter. Almond butters differ slightly in texture. Adjust the amount of powdered sugar as needed to achieve the correct consistency needed to form balls.

Before measuring the almond butter make sure to mix the almond butter thoroughly.

The almond butter dough can be made ahead, tightly wrapped in plastic and refrigerated for a couple of days until ready to form the balls. Once almond balls are formed, they can also be covered in pl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

*SUMMARY*

Health related issues
*pearlone* dizzy, ?BP meds. Her furbaby Daisy has allergies; new meds seem to be helping.

*gagesmum (melody)* Test results Monday showed NOT cancer. Further assessment needed as to cause of headaches.

*Darowils* SILs partner has pancreatic cancer; a 6 week old baby of a friend of Vickys has a brain tumor- prognosis unknown ;and husband of another friend of hers has a very aggressive brain tumor with a poor prognosis.-and he has two children 3 and 18 months.

*Stella* has major health issues keeping her off the TP for long periods which are compounded by a difficult relationship with her sister.

*Bonnies* DHs cousins husband has died after a few weeks in ICU

*Bulldog* sinusitis again and Jim a chest cold. Bettys leg not getting any better-update is that it is getting better now with the new medication-very little pain now.

*angelam* had a worrying call from ex- father of her 4 kids- wanting to talk the next day. Nothing really significant to report- not in good health but no worse than usual.

*Gwen* has been able to get out and work in the garden- first time in years she has felt able to do so. Injection seems to have been a huge success. She is though struggling with nausea after meds for RA-suggestions have been provided by the doctor to help Gwen tolerate the MTX.

*Swedenme* scans for DS Monday (results still about 2 weeks away) and DH Tuesday (needed to be delayed, done Thursday instead. ? outcome)

*vabchonnie* headaches continue ? poorly fitting teeth

*Poledra* fell and injured leg on slippery steps.

*agnescr* eyes still not settling so new referral for ? further treatment. Still cant read for long so unable to keep up with the TP.

*grannypeg* simple cyst removed. Uncomfortable that day but settled by next day.

*Grandmapaula* they have both had a nasty cold and trying to look after an active and/or sick toddler at the same time.

*machristies* back is playing up- may need to cancel planned trip to Washington DC because of it.
Other issues
*Darowil* back after my MILs funeral and the launch of Feats in Socks. Australia won the Cricket World cup.

*Nicho* has finished work- though as it is school holidays now she doesnt feel like she has. Was unwell for the last few weeks while saying her farewells.

*Caren's* DD on a cruise in the Caribbean with her father.

*Strawberry4* having major issues with pop-ups on KP so posting almost impossible. Julie as usual has kept in contact.

*Pammie* has been very busy with no time to visit.

*Lurker* hopefully they will find a reliable contractor soon to get up the fence for Ringo. Alastair (DB) doing so well that he is able to drive again and they are going to Tasmania for 10 days.

*Gwen* Looking at getting new roof under insurance due to wind damage.

Lili(*Grandmapaulas* GD now 3- as Paula said doesnt seem any time since she was in NICU.

*Tami* went to the Southern Ohio Indoor Music Festival

KTP Photos 27th March, 2015
9 - *Swedenme* - Hat brim
11 - *Bullldog* - Yarnit & sock
12 - *Pacer* - Origami boxes
14 - *Cmaliza* - Tweed stitch/Stash
15 - *Purple* - Beaded Dorset button
29 - *Gagesmom* - Canadian flag
30 - *Kehinkle* - Socks
31 - *Gagesmom* - Snow
36 - *Swedenme* - Baby sunhat & bootees
39 - *Kate* - Cross stitch
43 - *Caren* - Baby dress
48 - *Caren* - Yarn
54 - *Swedenme* - Frankie Brown designs
55 - *Caren* - Coffee/Morning sky
58 - *Swedenme* - Knitted wreath
59 - *Lurker* - Little Syrian girl
61 - *jknappva* - Sister's pictures
72 - *Gagesmom* - RIP Robin Williams
73 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longs
73 - *Lurker* - Shawl
76 - *Darowil* - Feats in Socks photos
80 - *Lurker* - Shawl
81 - *Gagesmom* - Chocolate chip cookies/Choc bunnie
88 - *Grandmapaula* - Lili

Recipes
11 - *Machriste* - Stuffed red peppers
45 - *Sam* - Corn pudding
49 - *jheins* - Southern corn pudding 
57 - *Sam* - Jell-o Easter Egg Rice Krispies Treats
58 - *Sam* - Easter recipes (link)

Crafts
42 - *Sorlenna* - Lip balm
44 - *Sam* - Easter placemats & napkin rings (link)
55 - *Bonnie* - Kris Basta designs (link)
58 - *Sam* - Shawl/Baby hats (links)
73 - *Sam* - How To Dye Easter Eggs (links)
82 - *Rookie* - Yarn comparison chart (link)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Margaret - are you up for the day now or is it too early? --- sam



darowil said:


> *SUMMARY*


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Sam
Was going to say how nice kittens would be- but see that they will not be. How is Alexis feeling about Charlotte do you know?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Margaret - are you up for the day now or is it too early? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, you're brilliant- the Gluten-free is exactly what I need, at the moment. (any chance of nightshade family-free ? Potato, tomato, egg plant, can't remember what else, on a purely selfish note!).
Thanks to Darowil (Margaret) and Kate too, for the summaries.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for another great start Sam, really liked the marinades & rubs for the BBQ....hopefully we'll be having BBQ weather this year!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

great recipes, I know my sons will find the marinades useful, too. So thank you Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful beginning Sam and thanks to Margaret for the summary. Also Sam thanks for the Guiness Cupcake recipe at the end of last week's tea party. All the recipes are looking good and had to chuckle at the fried egg cake and bacon cookies....

Margaret you asked at the tail end of the previous tea party if the MTX was working. It does seem to be to me. At the last appointment the doc wasn't happy with the progress; said I was still so swollen. I do know the shot was a huge success. Time will tell. 

Today I tried to rearrange some furniture; move piano from dining room into living room. I could barely move it; strength really down from what it formerly was...dang old age. Anyway oldest DGS came over after school and finished pushing it into it's new place for me. Such a sweetheart. I like the way it looks so much better. Now I can center the dining room table better and put the chairs around the side opposite the bench. 

Tomorrow a friend of DH's is coming by and he and DH are going to disconnect the old hot tub (doesn't work and too much to repair) and move it out of the area it is in. I'm going to do some Square Foot Gardens this year and plan on putting them in the area where the hot tub currently is. I'm so excited about this type of gardening as I haven't been able to work in the garden much at all the past few years. This way I can. If you aren't familiar with this method check out www.squarefootgardening.com. Marianne is also doing this method of gardening this year (she told me about it). Both of us are building our own boxes. There also is a forum about it that is very helpful and has a gallary of photos of other such gardens. Yeah....just what I need...another forum to rob me of my time...LOL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, ditto Julie, gluten free appreciated.
Went to gym and waterjogged half an hour, used whirlpool and sauna. Tired and didn't want to go but uncle Arthur visiting so promised myself whirlpool and sauna if I exercised half an hour. Should sleep well tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, ditto Julie, gluten free appreciated.
> Went to gym and waterjogged half an hour, used whirlpool and sauna. Tired and didn't want to go but uncle Arthur visiting so promised myself whirlpool and sauna if I exercised half an hour. Should sleep well tonight.


 :thumbup: Sorry you are so tired- No possibility of Sauna or Whirlpool for me- sounds rather great to ease the aches.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Julie sent me this - I think you will be as amused as I was.

http://slippedisc.com/2015/04/the-philharmonic-issues-concert-etiquette-guidelines/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+artsjournal%2FbQrW+%28Slipped+disc%29


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

A wonderful opening, as always--sorry to hear about the kitty.  

We'll be out and about over the weekend, some, so may not be here much. I don't want anyone to worry (says me, the worrier). 

I'm going to have to clean my keyboard--the space bar is sticking. Bleah.

Making salmon tonight (I don't like it but he bought it), with lemon and dill, nothing fancy.

Back later as I can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will take some work but I will try - google just want to give me recipes with them - but I will persevere. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, you're brilliant- the Gluten-free is exactly what I need, at the moment. (any chance of nightshade family-free ? Potato, tomato, egg plant, can't remember what else, on a purely selfish note!).
> Thanks to Darowil (Margaret) and Kate too, for the summaries.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam. Sorry I've not been around much. Been very busy with setting up a singing group for our WI. Also trying to get organized with going away with Dd and family and sorting out everything that needs doing before l go into hospital. 
I'll pop in when l can, but in ghe meatime healing vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary , and thank you Sam for all them gluten free recipes I will pass them on to my son 
Easter brings back memories of processions and mass for me . Mum used to bring my younger brother and I across to England to visit family ( very large Irish family ) and to go to the cathedral to join the Easter procession and go to mass . All the girls had to wear white dresses and veils and the boys wore suits . I always wanted to be an alter boy but wasn't allowed.Would have loved to swing the incense everywhere 
Isn't Avery a bit young to be getting married off &#128516;
Sonja


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

It breaks my heart to see dead cats in the roads having been hit by vehicles. Some do not die right away and are in terribly painful conditions before they finally die. Beautiful day here and so grateful for the lovely sunshine and almost 80 degrees. Wishing all a lovely Easter. What lovely memories Sam has of the days prior to and of Easter when his father was a pastor. Yes, He is risen indeedd!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that will take some work but I will try - google just want to give me recipes with them - but I will persevere. --- sam


I will be on a hunt for them myself- but this week I have the Lace party as well, I do know the rheumatoid arthritis affects more than just myself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great recipes, Sam, hopefully it wil soon be BBQ season& I will try some of the rubs & marinades.
Kate & Margaret, thanks again for doing the summaries.
GS asked at lunch time if I could make cream puffs so have done that this afternoon as well as a little cleaning. Somehow when the GKs are here the house always looks like a tornado has hit it.
Sam, I hope your family is over the flu soon & you don't catch it. It seems pretty scary if you are so tired you fall asleep standing up, could you have sleep apnea? Seems quite common these days. I had heard stories about a neighbor lady of ours falling asleep while visiting but thought it was an exaggeration, they came to visit us & she fell asleep mid sentence not long after that she got a CPAP machine & was much better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Another wonderful bunch of receipts Sam, lots of delicious sounding treats. Am mixing up the cheddar bay biscuits as soon as I am done here. 
Seth is 5 today, what a character he is too. He asked Jamie this morning where his cake was, because aren't you supposed to have cake on your birthday. He settled for birthday brownies, a few minutes after they came out of the oven he started cutting them up. 
We got up to a lovely 12c/54f today, had all the windows open. Felt good to have them open for so long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always do this with your salmon sorlenna. --- sam

Salmon Fritter Salad

Holy fritters batman! This salad is only as great as its salmon topping turns out. Chock full of lush ingredients, you'll make this recipe over and over.

Makes:1 serving

Ingredients

1 tbsp. olive oil
1 tsp. sherry vinegar
1/4 tsp. fresh oregano
1/4 tsp. fresh parsley
1/8 tsp. Dijon mustard
1/8 tsp. honey
Salt and pepper, to taste
1 tbsp. chopped roasted red pepper
1 tbsp. chopped sun-dried tomato
2 cups organic greens
2 oz. vinaigrette
2 salmon patties
1 oz. toasted sunflower seeds
1 oz. feta cheese

METHODS/STEPS

Whisk in bowl oil, vinegar, fresh herbs, mustard, honey, salt and pepper.

Add peppers and tomatoes; set aside.

Combine greens; toss with vinaigrette.

Plate greens. Pan-sear salmon patties and place atop greens. Top patties with relish. Sprinkle with toasted sunflower seeds; top with feta cheese.

www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/salmon_fritter_salad.php


Sorlenna said:


> A wonderful opening, as always--sorry to hear about the kitty.
> 
> We'll be out and about over the weekend, some, so may not be here much. I don't want anyone to worry (says me, the worrier).
> 
> ...


 OR

5-INGREDIENT HONEY MUSTARD SALMON by Liz DellaCroce

Naturally protein-packed and full of heart-healthy omega-3 fatty acids, salmon is one of our go-to week night dinners. We enjoy eating it grilled, pan-seared and of course roasted. Serve with rice pilaf and a quick green salad and dinner is done.

A quick and easy weeknight dinner, roasted salmon is brushed with a fresh and flavorful honey mustard sauce the whole family will love.

Serves: 4

Ingredients

4 six-ounce salmon filets
2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons whole grain mustard (or dijon)
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 garlic clove - minced
salt and pepper to taste
minced parsley - optional garnish

Instructions

Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees and spray a glass baking dish with cooking spray.

Place each salmon filet in the baking dish, skin side down.

In a small bowl, whisk together honey, mustard, lemon, garlic and salt/pepper. Use a basting brush to coat each filet evenly with the honey mustard sauce.

Roast salmon 15-20 minutes or until fish flakes easily with a fork. Garnish with fresh parsley and lemon wedges to serve.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 6 ounces Calories: 346 Fat: 18.7 g Saturated fat: 3.7 g Unsaturated fat: 15 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 9.9 g Sugar: 8.8 g Sodium: 135 mg Fiber: .1 g Protein: 33.9 g Cholesterol: 100 mg

www.thelemonbowl.com/2015/03/5-ingredient-honey-mustard-salmon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you have been busy. what kind of a singing group are you planning? where are you going with dd and family. healing vibes zooming across the pond to wrap around you to help you after your may visit with the orthopedic surgeon. ---- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Sorry I've not been around much. Been very busy with setting up a singing group for our WI. Also trying to get organized with going away with Dd and family and sorting out everything that needs doing before l go into hospital.
> I'll pop in when l can, but in ghe meatime healing vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

indeed - I was thinking a few years down the road. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary , and thank you Sam for all them gluten free recipes I will pass them on to my son
> Easter brings back memories of processions and mass for me . Mum used to bring my younger brother and I across to England to visit family ( very large Irish family ) and to go to the cathedral to join the Easter procession and go to mass . All the girls had to wear white dresses and veils and the boys wore suits . I always wanted to be an alter boy but wasn't allowed.Would have loved to swing the incense everywhere
> Isn't Avery a bit young to be getting married off 😄
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Another wonderful bunch of receipts Sam, lots of delicious sounding treats. Am mixing up the cheddar bay biscuits as soon as I am done here.
> Seth is 5 today, what a character he is too. He asked Jamie this morning where his cake was, because aren't you supposed to have cake on your birthday. He settled for birthday brownies, a few minutes after they came out of the oven he started cutting them up.
> We got up to a lovely 12c/54f today, had all the windows open. Felt good to have them open for so long.


Happy Birthday Seth! Does this mean he gets to go to school?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what I need to do is go to bed at a decent hour. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I hope your family is over the flu soon & you don't catch it. It seems pretty scary if you are so tired you fall asleep standing up, could you have sleep apnea? Seems quite common these days. I had heard stories about a neighbor lady of ours falling asleep while visiting but thought it was an exaggeration, they came to visit us & she fell asleep mid sentence not long after that she got a CPAP machine & was much better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy fifth birthday seth - hopefully the cake will appear later. --- sam



NanaCaren said:



> Another wonderful bunch of receipts Sam, lots of delicious sounding treats. Am mixing up the cheddar bay biscuits as soon as I am done here.
> Seth is 5 today, what a character he is too. He asked Jamie this morning where his cake was, because aren't you supposed to have cake on your birthday. He settled for birthday brownies, a few minutes after they came out of the oven he started cutting them up.
> We got up to a lovely 12c/54f today, had all the windows open. Felt good to have them open for so long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Another wonderful bunch of receipts Sam, lots of delicious sounding treats. Am mixing up the cheddar bay biscuits as soon as I am done here.
> Seth is 5 today, what a character he is too. He asked Jamie this morning where his cake was, because aren't you supposed to have cake on your birthday. He settled for birthday brownies, a few minutes after they came out of the oven he started cutting them up.
> We got up to a lovely 12c/54f today, had all the windows open. Felt good to have them open for so long.


Snap my youngest is 19 today , happy birthday Seth I hope you get some cake 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday Seth! Does this mean he gets to go to school?


Not until September, but yes finally he can go. He is very excited about it too. I will start getting him new workbooks and hopefully he will use them for more than coloring books.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't know there was such a thing but go here to download a free ebook on "healthy cakes" --- sam

http://www.favehealthyrecipes.com/Cake-Recipes/8-Healthy-Cake-Recipes-for-Any-Occasion-Free-eCookbook


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought I better take a photo of these slippers before Addison takes them home, they stay on really well, she even wore them to bed last night, made with 2 strands worsted held together they work up really fast..
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/options-slippers-for-kids


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Snap my youngest is 19 today , happy birthday Seth I hope you get some cake
> Sonja


Happy birthday to your son as well. I did read about the cake you makr, what a lovely idea that is. Seth will get cake tonight at home with mum, dad and brothers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy fifth birthday seth - hopefully the cake will appear later. --- sam


I have no doubt there will be cake, at least once this weekend. He is more excited about hunting for Easter eggs at Auntie E's (Elishia) might have to be indoors this year, not sure if there is still snow after the rain and warm weather today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy 5th birthday to the big boy, Seth!! Sounds like he'll be celebrating tonight as well as today!

Thanks for another great opening, Sam. So sorry to hear about Heidi's cat. Ours are strictly indoor cats. I would never let one of my fur-babies roam around outside. Too much danger to them.

Good to hear from you, Josephine. I had missed you but knew you were busy!
Hugs to everyone,
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing but go here to download a free ebook on "healthy cakes" --- sam
> 
> http://www.favehealthyrecipes.com/Cake-Recipes/8-Healthy-Cake-Recipes-for-Any-Occasion-Free-eCookbook


There is no such thing as Unhealty cake. It is one or more of your 5 a day, Sam. Enjoy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought before I forget I'd and now that I have found the recepie for homemade chez spread. 

Chez whiz ( homemade)
1 pound of hard margarine
1 can of 2% carnation milk
2-3 tablespoons instant potatoes
2 pkgs of cheese powder from Kraft mac and cheese
( can use 2/3 cup of powdered cheese if you don't have Mac and cheese) 

Melt in a double boiler until it just starts to boil. Take off heat cool to room temperature. Blend 15 minutes in blender. Pour into jars refrigerate. Makes 1 quart. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Margaret thank you for the summary. So much happens in a week and it is a big job to keep track of it. I believe Happy Anniversary is in order today.

Happy 5th birthday Seth. 

Fog was as thick as pea soup on the way to work this morning. But the sun shone and it was gone before I left work. Got a bunch of cleaning and some unpacking done when I got home. 

Also finished Noahs longies. Have to get felt tomorrow to make the faces.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. --- sam



martina said:


> There is no such thing as Unhealty cake. It is one or more of your 5 a day, Sam. Enjoy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, It does sound like quite a busy time and most fun. Do hope all goes well with your knee surgery. Will be thinking of you.

Caren, Hope Seth has or had a wonderful birthday. What a cutie he is and can you just imagine him in school. I know you will really love all the time you have had with him now that he is getting older and so quickly. I don't regret the times I had my DGC and now they are so very busy. Will be fun to see them Sunday. 

Sam, Sorry to hear about Alexis's cat. I'm sure it was quite sad and upsetting. If I ever get a cat it won't be allowed outside unless I live somewhere like Halliburton, way out in the country. Well it used to be when I was little. Who knows now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary , and thank you Sam for all them gluten free recipes I will pass them on to my son
> Easter brings back memories of processions and mass for me . Mum used to bring my younger brother and I across to England to visit family ( very large Irish family ) and to go to the cathedral to join the Easter procession and go to mass . All the girls had to wear white dresses and veils and the boys wore suits . I always wanted to be an alter boy but wasn't allowed.Would have loved to swing the incense everywhere
> Isn't Avery a bit young to be getting married off 😄
> Sonja


I got to be an alter boy in my later school years. Even got to serve one of the Easter services one year. It was a really new thing to allow girls to be alter boys (or servers as they now are I think)-think we may have been among the first in the diocese. And I think they get more girls than boys now.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 3 April 15
> 
> Blue sky and bright sunshine today which was nice for a change  and out of the wind it wasnt too bad. I could take more days like this  gives me the feeling that maybe March will go out like a lamb and April will bring warmer weather with it. Would like to grow some morning glories this year  thinking about getting them started here in the house. Would like to find the big blue ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Another wonderful bunch of receipts Sam, lots of delicious sounding treats. Am mixing up the cheddar bay biscuits as soon as I am done here.
> Seth is 5 today, what a character he is too. He asked Jamie this morning where his cake was, because aren't you supposed to have cake on your birthday. He settled for birthday brownies, a few minutes after they came out of the oven he started cutting them up.
> We got up to a lovely 12c/54f today, had all the windows open. Felt good to have them open for so long.


And a big Happy Birthday to Seth. How can he be 5 already? You had all the windows open for a 12C day- and I closed up when it was 10 here because I was so cold!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> *SUMMARY*
> 
> Great Summary as usual. Gives me a chance to go back and look at pictures I may have missed or read messages I only had time to glance over.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Margaret thank you for the summary. So much happens in a week and it is a big job to keep track of it. I believe Happy Anniversary is in order today.


Thanks. Yes and no. Yes the 3rd is our anniversary, but it was yesterday for us as it is Saturday morning here.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Another wonderful bunch of receipts Sam, lots of delicious sounding treats. Am mixing up the cheddar bay biscuits as soon as I am done here.
> Seth is 5 today, what a character he is too. He asked Jamie this morning where his cake was, because aren't you supposed to have cake on your birthday. He settled for birthday brownies, a few minutes after they came out of the oven he started cutting them up.
> We got up to a lovely 12c/54f today, had all the windows open. Felt good to have them open for so long.


Happy Birthday to Seth. Hope he is having a special day, although every day with granny must be special to him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and here is another one sorlenna. --- sam

Spring Pilaf with Salmon & Asparagus Recipe

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

2 medium carrots, sliced
1 medium sweet yellow pepper, chopped
1/4 cup butter
1-1/2 cups uncooked long grain rice
4 cups reduced-sodium chicken broth
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2-1/2 cups cut fresh asparagus (1-inch pieces)
12 ounces fully cooked salmon chunks
2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons minced fresh chives, divided
1 teaspoon grated lemon peel

Directions

Saute carrots and yellow pepper in butter in a large saucepan until crisp-tender.

Add rice; cook and stir for 1 minute or until lightly toasted.

Stir in the broth, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 20 minutes.

Stir in asparagus. Cook, uncovered, 3-4 minutes longer or until rice is tender.

Stir in the salmon, lemon juice, 1 tablespoon chives and lemon peel; heat through.

Fluff with a fork. Sprinkle with remaining chives.

Nutritional Facts: 2 cups equals 568 calories, 21 g fat (9 g saturated fat), 80 mg cholesterol, 1,023 mg sodium, 65 g carbohydrate, 4 g fiber, 27 g protein.

Light-Bodied White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a light-bodied white wine such as Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Grigio.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/spring-pilaf-with-salmon---asparagus

and here is a site with a few more.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/ingredients/salmon-recipes/top-10-salmon-dinner-recipes?pmcode=IPKDV07T&_cmp=RecipeOfTheDay&_ebid=RecipeOfTheDay4/3/2015&_mid=37368&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689#8


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Easter, to all of you that celebrate. I was off today, and it was so nice. 20 school days left! I am so ready.

DD's school has lost a lot of enrollment. She has a job for next year, but she is looking to go back to public school. There is just so much uncertainty. Please add her to your prayer lists. 

.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a big Happy Birthday to Seth. How can he be 5 already? You had all the windows open for a 12C day- and I closed up when it was 10 here because I was so cold!


I know the time has gone by so fast. I have been known to open all the windows to air the house I the dead of winter. Usually when I'm home alone, I just cover up put on a race or cooking show and knit for a couple hours. Everything smells nice and fresh when everyone gets home from work/school.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A very happy 5th birthday to the big boy, Seth!! Sounds like he'll be celebrating tonight as well as today!
> Junek


Yes he will be and likely at his other grandparents as well. The with Easter on Sunday he will be thinking every birthday will like this.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Love ,,Noha's longies &#128077;&#128077;&#128525; I bet he will love them. 

I will pass on birthday wishes to Seth.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Another wonderful bunch of receipts Sam, lots of delicious sounding treats. Am mixing up the cheddar bay biscuits as soon as I am done here.
> Seth is 5 today, what a character he is too. He asked Jamie this morning where his cake was, because aren't you supposed to have cake on your birthday. He settled for birthday brownies, a few minutes after they came out of the oven he started cutting them up.
> We got up to a lovely 12c/54f today, had all the windows open. Felt good to have them open for so long.


Happy Birthday Seth....The guys in my house like the big birthday cookies or brownies. What a wonderful way to celebrate a very special day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Another wonderful bunch of receipts Sam, lots of delicious sounding treats. Am mixing up the cheddar bay biscuits as soon as I am done here.
> Seth is 5 today, what a character he is too. He asked Jamie this morning where his cake was, because aren't you supposed to have cake on your birthday. He settled for birthday brownies, a few minutes after they came out of the oven he started cutting them up.
> We got up to a lovely 12c/54f today, had all the windows open. Felt good to have them open for so long.


Happy Birthday, Seth.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Purple, It does sound like quite a busy time and most fun. Do hope all goes well with your knee surgery. Will be thinking of you.
> 
> Caren, Hope Seth has or had a wonderful birthday. What a cutie he is and can you just imagine him in school. I know you will really love all the time you have had with him now that he is getting older and so quickly. I don't regret the times I had my DGC and now they are so very busy. Will be fun to see them Sunday.
> 
> Sam, Sorry to hear about Alexis's cat. I'm sure it was quite sad and upsetting. If I ever get a cat it won't be allowed outside unless I live somewhere like Halliburton, way out in the country. Well it used to be when I was little. Who knows now.


I do treasure every bit of time with the grandchildren. I think a bit more with Seth because he is the youngest and is so willing to learn anything and very thing. The others are older now and more interested in video games and are busy with other things.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Seth....The guys in my house like the big birthday cookies or brownies. What a wonderful way to celebrate a very special day.


We aren't big cake people cookies and brownies or pie is a favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Seth.


I'll tell by m when I see him Sunday or maybe even tomorrow


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, who is the baby blanket for? Is there something I missed!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Seth!

Longies looking great, Melody!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie sent me this - I think you will be as amused as I was.
> 
> http://slippedisc.com/2015/04/the-philharmonic-issues-concert-etiquette-guidelines/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+artsjournal%2FbQrW+%28Slipped+disc%29


That is amusing especially since there were no radios or recordings to listen to while knitting. Plus knitting was a necessity back then. Men! (sorry Sam)

Which reminds me I did go to Orchestra yesterday with three friends of a friend. I am the fill in when someone can't make it. Our Minnesota Orchestra is world renowned, we are so fortunate. The conductor yesterday was Osmo Vanska (two dots above each a) a Russian. It was an early concert that started at 11:00 but 45 minutes before that there was a panel discussion about different issues--which included a minister, a priest, two rabbis (one a woman), and an imam. The concert started with a Russian Easter overture that included brass so quite enjoyable, A violin solo with the orchestra, Erin Keefe, a romance piece extremely well performed. Then Messiaen Exotic Birds selections that were quite unusual and ended with Beethoven, a selection from Symphany No. 3, Opus 55. It lasted until 1:30 so was a long sit. No I did not knit.

Wishing everyone an enjoyable holiday week end whether it's Easter or Passover or just a nice Spring day together with family and friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Not until September, but yes finally he can go. He is very excited about it too. I will start getting him new workbooks and hopefully he will use them for more than coloring books.


That will be good- although you will miss your time with him, when he starts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oops, I left something off--meant to say thanks, Sam, for the recipes for salmon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> That is amusing especially since there were no radios or recordings to listen to while knitting. Plus knitting was a necessity back then. Men! (sorry Sam)
> 
> Which reminds me I did go to Orchestra yesterday with three friends of a friend. I am the fill in when someone can't make it. Our Minnesota Orchestra is world renowned, we are so fortunate. The conductor yesterday was Osmo Vanska (two dots above each a) a Russian. It was an early concert that started at 11:00 but 45 minutes before that there was a panel discussion about different issues--which included a minister, a priest, two rabbis (one a woman), and an imam. The concert started with a Russian Easter overture that included brass so quite enjoyable, A violin solo with the orchestra, Erin Keefe, a romance piece extremely well performed. Then Messiaen Exotic Birds selections that were quite unusual and ended with Beethoven, a selection from Symphany No. 3, Opus 55. It lasted until 1:30 so was a long sit. No I did not knit.
> 
> Wishing everyone an enjoyable holiday week end whether it's Easter or Passover or just a nice Spring day together with family and friends.


And lovely to have you back with us!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh dear Margaret. I apologize. It is Friday evening here. Either way I hope you both had a wonderful day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That will be good- although you will miss your time with him, when he starts.


Yes I will miss him but, school will be good for him he is ready to go.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Seth.


Also Happy Birthday Seth from me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Also Happy Birthday Seth from me.


Thank you! I will tell him. It is awful late or very early where you are.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! I will tell him. It is awful late or very early where you are.


Late, 2.23am. Off to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the opening and especially the marinade recipes. I hope to try them on pork, chicken and beef. I believe in a good marinade and want to make them myself, so you have helped out. 
The longees are wonderful. It is chilly cold today and expected to freeze tonight so I can say goodbye to the apple and apricot trees again this year. I've not yet had an apricot from the tree as it is an early bloomer and always ends up getting frozen. However, we did get a tiny bit of rain, which was much needed. We are still praying for rain for us and also my sister's place in SD. 
May all have a wonderful Passover, Easter or spring break holiday.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> That is amusing especially since there were no radios or recordings to listen to while knitting. Plus knitting was a necessity back then. Men! (sorry Sam)
> 
> Which reminds me I did go to Orchestra yesterday with three friends of a friend. I am the fill in when someone can't make it. Our Minnesota Orchestra is world renowned, we are so fortunate. The conductor yesterday was Osmo Vanska (two dots above each a) a Russian. It was an early concert that started at 11:00 but 45 minutes before that there was a panel discussion about different issues--which included a minister, a priest, two rabbis (one a woman), and an imam. The concert started with a Russian Easter overture that included brass so quite enjoyable, A violin solo with the orchestra, Erin Keefe, a romance piece extremely well performed. Then Messiaen Exotic Birds selections that were quite unusual and ended with Beethoven, a selection from Symphany No. 3, Opus 55. It lasted until 1:30 so was a long sit. No I did not knit.
> 
> Wishing everyone an enjoyable holiday week end whether it's Easter or Passover or just a nice Spring day together with family and friends.


Not Russian. Finnish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I will miss him but, school will be good for him he is ready to go.


Especially as he sounds a bright little button.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Not Russian. Finnish.


A very important distinction- especially to a Finn !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Seth!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Another wonderful bunch of receipts Sam, lots of delicious sounding treats. Am mixing up the cheddar bay biscuits as soon as I am done here.
> Seth is 5 today, what a character he is too. He asked Jamie this morning where his cake was, because aren't you supposed to have cake on your birthday. He settled for birthday brownies, a few minutes after they came out of the oven he started cutting them up.
> We got up to a lovely 12c/54f today, had all the windows open. Felt good to have them open for so long.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just love these Melody. Hope you'll show us again when you have a face on them.


gagesmom said:


> Margaret thank you for the summary. So much happens in a week and it is a big job to keep track of it. I believe Happy Anniversary is in order today.
> 
> Happy 5th birthday Seth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto on the salmon recipes. I've been on a salmon kick lately.


Sorlenna said:


> Oops, I left something off--meant to say thanks, Sam, for the recipes for salmon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my oldest granddaughter is having a baby due 20 april. she is my oldest daughter heather's oldest daugthter. if you can follow that. lol --- sam



pammie1234 said:



> Sam, who is the baby blanket for? Is there something I missed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the avatar ask4j - what kind of bird? ---- sam



Ask4j said:


> That is amusing especially since there were no radios or recordings to listen to while knitting. Plus knitting was a necessity back then. Men! (sorry Sam)
> 
> Which reminds me I did go to Orchestra yesterday with three friends of a friend. I am the fill in when someone can't make it. Our Minnesota Orchestra is world renowned, we are so fortunate. The conductor yesterday was Osmo Vanska (two dots above each a) a Russian. It was an early concert that started at 11:00 but 45 minutes before that there was a panel discussion about different issues--which included a minister, a priest, two rabbis (one a woman), and an imam. The concert started with a Russian Easter overture that included brass so quite enjoyable, A violin solo with the orchestra, Erin Keefe, a romance piece extremely well performed. Then Messiaen Exotic Birds selections that were quite unusual and ended with Beethoven, a selection from Symphany No. 3, Opus 55. It lasted until 1:30 so was a long sit. No I did not knit.
> 
> Wishing everyone an enjoyable holiday week end whether it's Easter or Passover or just a nice Spring day together with family and friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot and heading to bed. Prayers for all that need healing and blessings for a wonderful Passover/Easter/Spring Break...peace, loe, happiness and health to everyone.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Marking my spot until later....Betty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oops, I left something off--meant to say thanks, Sam, for the recipes for salmon!


Isn't he amazing how you mention something and Sam comes with not one but numerous recipes for them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh dear Margaret. I apologize. It is Friday evening here. Either way I hope you both had a wonderful day.


No need to apologise- it was great that you remembered the day -and keeping track of what day it is where is very hard.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, think I channeled you tonight. I was tired but it was my turn to cook. Fortunately DH had picked up a plethora of fresh veggies,scallions, Japanese eggplant, oyster mushrooms and asparagus. So stir fry it all separately with garlic and ginger, recombine and added tamari sauce. Heated rice for husbands portion. Very yummy. Had to steam eggplant rounds as they were soaking up too much oil. Also steamed mushrooms in fry pan and they made nice broth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my oldest granddaughter is having a baby due 20 april. she is my oldest daughter heather's oldest daugthter. if you can follow that. lol --- sam


Maybe she can share Serena and my birthday-17th? Did you realise how close to being 1 Serena is?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like you have been busy. what kind of a singing group are you planning? where are you going with dd and family. healing vibes zooming across the pond to wrap around you to help you after your may visit with the orthopedic surgeon. ---- sam


Good morning Sam, it's a singing for fun group, but at tbe moment we are practicing some wartime songs for an event in June. Wee are going to Rye on the south coast with my DD, it's a pretty old town. Thanks for the healing vibes l will bottle them and take them into hospital with me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I better take a photo of these slippers before Addison takes them home, they stay on really well, she even wore them to bed last night, made with 2 strands worsted held together they work up really fast..
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/options-slippers-for-kids


They are Beautiful slippers . Something else for me to learn 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I got to be an alter boy in my later school years. Even got to serve one of the Easter services one year. It was a really new thing to allow girls to be alter boys (or servers as they now are I think)-think we may have been among the first in the diocese. And I think they get more girls than boys now.


Lucky you . I see them now when I go to church 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I got to be an alter boy in my later school years. Even got to serve one of the Easter services one year. It was a really new thing to allow girls to be alter boys (or servers as they now are I think)-think we may have been among the first in the diocese. And I think they get more girls than boys now.


Don't ask I don't know how it happened it just appeared 😀


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good Saturday morning all. Thanks for the usual huge bunch of recipes Sam, I really like the marinades and rubs, especially for chicken which I think is pretty boring on its own. Thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries - so helpful. 
Happy Easter/Passover everyone. I hope you all have an enjoyable weekend doing whatever pleases you. 
Happy Birthday Seth (sorry, a bit late) I hope you got plenty of cake. My DGD is 14 tomorrow so I will be spending some time over there. She was born with a serious heart defect and had open heart surgery at one week old but now has grown into such a delightful young lady. We could never have imagined this 14 years ago! She will be coming to New York with us next week so I have promised some birthday shopping there. She knows how to wrap Grandma round her little finger!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Have a very *Happy Birthday* Seth! Luke says he hopes you have a really good day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning all! Luke is staying overnight as his mum & dad are going to a wedding and at the moment we are having 'our' morning nap. He arrived this morning sporting orange nails - mum was putting on nail polish so he had to have some too! Whilst he's asleep I've just removed it, I can't say it bothered me at all, but Grandpa wasn't happy! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks. Yes and no. Yes the 3rd is our anniversary, but it was yesterday for us as it is Saturday morning here.


Happy belated Anniversary to Margaret & David!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all! Luke is staying overnight as his mum & dad are going to a wedding and at the moment we are having 'our' morning nap. He arrived this morning sporting orange nails - mum was putting on nail polish so he had to have some too! Whilst he's asleep I've just removed it, I can't say it bothered me at all, but Grandpa wasn't happy! :lol:


I remember when our DGS came over one day with his toe nails painted purple---His Mom did it, so it didn't bother me; but Grandpa was a bit taken aback, but not nearly as much as when our DGD painted her daddy's toe nails!! I give our DS credit for going along with it. He's in a house full of females so has to give in to his feminine side!!

Say hello to Luke---


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Day to everyone - I was up before day-break. The birds are really chattering, so wonderful. Had a large cup of hot tea on the balcony at the time.

Sam, thank you for your great start and your love. Each of us feel it so much, I can feel,at times,I'm there with you. Is your place attached to the house, or entirely separate?

Gwen, when I had my big house in West Virginia, in later years I did "Sq.Yard Gardening". Once it is established, that's the way to go. So wish I could play in the dirt now.Can only have pots on the balcony, but at least that's something. I really had a good system going. Good luck!

Things are terrible tight right now, financially. Still quite a ways from the money needed for the dentist. Will comment that I have yarn to sell.Most of which is acrylic, however some wool. If anyone wants yarn, please get back with me, I just may have what you need.

Happy Easter to all! I will be having a quiet weekend except for church service. Blessings to each of you...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Day to everyone - I was up before day-break. The birds are really chattering, so wonderful. Had a large cup of hot tea on the balcony at the time.

Sam, thank you for your great start and your love. Each of us feel it so much, I can feel,at times,I'm there with you. Is your place attached to the house, or entirely separate?

Gwen, when I had my big house in West Virginia, in later years I did "Sq.Yard Gardening". Once it is established, that's the way to go. So wish I could play in the dirt now.Can only have pots on the balcony, but at least that's something. I really had a good system going. Good luck!

Things are terrible tight right now, financially. Still quite a ways from the money needed for the dentist. Will comment that I have yarn to sell.Most of which is acrylic, however some wool. If anyone wants yarn, please get back with me, I just may have what you need.

Happy Easter to all! I will be having a quiet weekend except for church service. Blessings to each of you...VA Sharon


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, everyone!

Well, it did get cold enough for snow as predicted. Not much snow but cold enough for the heat to come on several times already this morning.

Evidently my menu planning for our Easter ''feast'' was not too well thought out. There isn't much I can do until tomorrow after worship service, so there will be a lot of organizing oven times before dinner between 5pm and 6pm tomorrow. (Tim and I will be singing tenor in the cantata during that service. Not a long one but a wonderful message for the occasion, truly.)

Ham, sweet potatoes, fresh asparagus, Waldorf salad, fresh cranberry sauce (they like to work that in at every opportunity), Lemon Drizzle cake and a coconut cream pie are on the menu.

Paula's (DD#1) oldest son has taken his DD (my DGGD) for a couple of days. He has decided that he needs to be more of a part of her life and we are glad for it. The cild's parents are both expecting another baby--just not together. That is sad. She has been pretty much pushed aside by her mother, and Dad is, for whatever reason, wanting to spend more time with his child. It is becoming obvious to Paula that she and her husband will likely need to take guardianship of the little girl before too much longer--in the cild's best interests. Surely, we can all manage to love and teach her into a secure adulthood in which she knows that she has value and worth to the Lord and her family. Her mother, God help her, does not know that for herself and she cannot share what she does not have for herself.

I'd best got off and make breakfast. Tim has requested ''something warm'' for breakfast--scones, pancakes . . . .

Have a good day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your DGD. How amazing to have survived open heart surgery at such a young age and to develop into such a wonderful teen. I know you and she will have a wonderful trip to NYC.


angelam said:


> Good Saturday morning all. Thanks for the usual huge bunch of recipes Sam, I really like the marinades and rubs, especially for chicken which I think is pretty boring on its own. Thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries - so helpful.
> Happy Easter/Passover everyone. I hope you all have an enjoyable weekend doing whatever pleases you.
> Happy Birthday Seth (sorry, a bit late) I hope you got plenty of cake. My DGD is 14 tomorrow so I will be spending some time over there. She was born with a serious heart defect and had open heart surgery at one week old but now has grown into such a delightful young lady. We could never have imagined this 14 years ago! She will be coming to New York with us next week so I have promised some birthday shopping there. She knows how to wrap Grandma round her little finger!


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

My Grandtr-in-law was born & raised in Defiance, now lives in Marysville. have friends that live in Coldwater Mi that was for Defiance. They all say it was a good place to live. I am about 100 miles se of you. Good place also.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good Saturday morning all. Thanks for the usual huge bunch of recipes Sam, I really like the marinades and rubs, especially for chicken which I think is pretty boring on its own. Thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries - so helpful.
> Happy Easter/Passover everyone. I hope you all have an enjoyable weekend doing whatever pleases you.
> Happy Birthday Seth (sorry, a bit late) I hope you got plenty of cake. My DGD is 14 tomorrow so I will be spending some time over there. She was born with a serious heart defect and had open heart surgery at one week old but now has grown into such a delightful young lady. We could never have imagined this 14 years ago! She will be coming to New York with us next week so I have promised some birthday shopping there. She knows how to wrap Grandma round her little finger!


A very happy birthday to your GD! Grandkids are for spoiling!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Day to everyone - I was up before day-break. The birds are really chattering, so wonderful. Had a large cup of hot tea on the balcony at the time.
> 
> Sam, thank you for your great start and your love. Each of us feel it so much, I can feel,at times,I'm there with you. Is your place attached to the house, or entirely separate?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great way to start the morning. You must have a balcony in a spot sheltered from the wind. Over here, the wind is blowing so hard, you can't enjoy being outside. Yesterday afternoon, it was really blowing a gale.
Hope the tight times end soon. 
We'll have a quiet weekend,too. My daughter has a bad cold and I'm hoping she doesn't share it.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome McGuire. I don't remember you posting before. We love new folks joining in. Have visited Defiance a couple of times and it is a lovely small town. Hope you'll enjoy your time here at the tea party and will join us again.


mcguire said:


> My Grandtr-in-law was born & raised in Defiance, now lives in Marysville. have friends that live in Coldwater Mi that was for Defiance. They all say it was a good place to live. I am about 100 miles se of you. Good place also.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Well, it did get cold enough for snow as predicted. Not much snow but cold enough for the heat to come on several times already this morning.
> 
> ...


Will keep that precious DGGD in my prayers for love and security in your wonderful family.
Hi, to Tim!
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Paula's (DD#1) oldest son has taken his DD (my DGGD) for a couple of days. He has decided that he needs to be more of a part of her life and we are glad for it. The cild's parents are both expecting another baby--just not together. That is sad. She has been pretty much pushed aside by her mother, and Dad is, for whatever reason, wanting to spend more time with his child. It is becoming obvious to Paula that she and her husband will likely need to take guardianship of the little girl before too much longer--in the cild's best interests. Surely, we can all manage to love and teach her into a secure adulthood in which she knows that she has value and worth to the Lord and her family. Her mother, God help her, does not know that for herself and she cannot share what she does not have for herself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Paula's (DD#1) oldest son has taken his DD (my DGGD) for a couple of days. He has decided that he needs to be more of a part of her life and we are glad for it. The cild's parents are both expecting another baby--just not together. That is sad. She has been pretty much pushed aside by her mother, and Dad is, for whatever reason, wanting to spend more time with his child. It is becoming obvious to Paula that she and her husband will likely need to take guardianship of the little girl before too much longer--in the cild's best interests. Surely, we can all manage to love and teach her into a secure adulthood in which she knows that she has value and worth to the Lord and her family. Her mother, God help her, does not know that for herself and she cannot share what she does not have for herself.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome McGuire. I don't remember you posting before. We love new folks joining in. Have visited Defiance a couple of times and it is a lovely small town. Hope you'll enjoy your time here at the tea party and will join us again.


Yes, and I want to add my welcome, also. Hope you decide to come back often.
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Wishing everyone a Happy Easter/Passover and a lovely Spring if it ever arrives.

Peggy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Will keep that precious DGGD in my prayers for love and security in your wonderful family.
> Hi, to Tim!
> Junek


I hope your daughter gets guardianship of her little granddaughter so that she can be wrapped in the love that your family will give her and hopefully grow up to be happy loving person 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Yes, and I want to add my welcome, also. Hope you decide to come back often.
> Junek


I will say hello and welcome McGuire too . We are a friendly bunch who like to chatter about everything so join in any time .
Sonja


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will say hello and welcome McGuire too . We are a friendly bunch who like to chatter about everything so join in any time .
> Sonja


Ditto! Welcome to our table McGuire.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Ditto! Welcome to our table McGuire.


Welcome from me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to McGuire, I have relatives with that last name.

Joy, I hope your daughter gets custody of her GD, always so sad when children get lost in the shuffle when couples break up. Seems like so many in the current generation are busy producing children before they think about whether they want to spend their life with that partner, sad situation for so many kids.

Angela, happy birthday to your GD. Hope you have a great trip to New York. That's not a place I have ever thought to visit, I'm not much for big cities.
Caren, Happy birthday to Seth, sorry I'm late. 
Still have the GKs, they will go home when one of their parents gets up after working last night.
Beautiful sunny morning-5C/20F, very cold for sme of you but seems pretty nice to us. Supposed to be 17C/65F by Friday.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone - I want to thank you all for the birthday wishes for Lili and the compliments about my GDs. The next time we are all together I want Bob to get a picture of all the girls together - the family resemblance is pretty amazing - but the way our schedules run, it's going to be Thanksgiving before we are all in one place at the same time! 

Today is a cooking day - we are having a breakfast at church tomorrow, so I'm getting the bacon and sausage ready today. I bake it in the oven, cool and refrigerate it and then in the morning, just re-warm it. Then I have to do a couple of egg casseroles - one with sausage and one without for our vegetarians. I think tonight's dinner will be leftovers - I think I'll have done enough cooking by then.

Thanks to those who do the summaries and pictures - even though I try to read everything, I still seem to miss things or just plain forget - what a great service you are doing for all of us. Sam, great recipes - ther are a couple I'm going to give to my son-in-law who is a fabulous cook. Gotta run - I smell bacon!!! Paula


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

McGuire, welcome, come by often.
Dang. Woke up shivering. Closed the window, have electric blanket on high, fuzzy bathrobe and Maya by my side. Life is good.
Sam, may try chicken marinade tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend. After a lovely day yesterday and pouring rain all night it turned to snow about 4am. We have nearly four inches of new white stuff covering the ground, very wet and packy. The sun is shinning at the moment with a slight breeze. 

Today's coffee and Seth's birthday cake. 

Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs for everyone gentle hugs for those who's FM is acting up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Welcome to McGuire, I have relatives with that last name.
> 
> Joy, I hope your daughter gets custody of her GD, always so sad when children get lost in the shuffle when couples break up. Seems like so many in the current generation are busy producing children before they think about whether they want to spend their life with that partner, sad situation for so many kids.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> McGuire, welcome, come by often.
> Dang. Woke up shivering. Closed the window, have electric blanket on high, fuzzy bathrobe and Maya by my side. Life is good.
> Sam, may try chicken marinade tonight.[/
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Checking in quick. At work on break and the place is crazy. Anyways done at 2 and I will be running for the door. 

Welcome McGuire. ...Glad you joined the ktp. Maybe you can go to the knitapalooza in August. Since you are near Defiance.

Got to run check in later on.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Sam. Hope your good weather holds. 
Nice and sunny here in So Cal, as usual. We could use a little more rain, as usual. 
I am thinking biscuits this am. 
Karena


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonya, I sleep with window open and probably got down to 50f last night.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

mcguire said:
 

> My Grandtr-in-law was born & raised in Defiance, now lives in Marysville. have friends that live in Coldwater Mi that was for Defiance. They all say it was a good place to live. I am about 100 miles se of you. Good place also.


How nice to see you here, NJ. It's been a while since we've chatted.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jheiens said:


> How nice to see you here, NJ. It's been a while since we've chatted.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Seeing you in Defiance in August would be truly wonderful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, I sleep with window open and probably got down to 50f last night.


I'm glad it was just cold and not you getting ill. It's lovely and sunny here at the moment But I know once that sun disappears the temparture will drop really fast 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Let me try this again now that I can get back on here photos that I was posting


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the coffee, love that Seth cuts nice big pieces of brownies and his birthday cake is great!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the coffee, love that Seth cuts nice big pieces of brownies and his birthday cake is great!!!


Thanks, that is the coffee I need today. He was going to cut them bigger but changed his mind. I know his mum did s great job on it. Exactly what he would love too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Turkey is cooking away...we'll have that for dinner with some gravy. Then I'll slice it up and put it I the warming tray to be all set for tomorrow. DD and DGS are due to come over in an hour or so to decorate eggs and cookies. After they leave, I'll make up some of the sides and appetizers for tomorrow and go to bed early; I'm still awake from yesterday...just can't sleep. I think I'm on a sugar high...don't usually eat the sweets, but I had to taste test the cookies (yummy) the tart cherry Danish (awesome) and the cinnamon rolls. But, now that I've tasted them, I can easily leave the rest for the company tomorrow. 

It feels good to have a nice clean and straightened up house and be ready for a nice family gathering tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A photo of the eclipse beginning, from Earth Sky News. There are many others- but this one caught my eye.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the coffee, love that Seth cuts nice big pieces of brownies and his birthday cake is great!!!


That was my thought too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Let me try this again now that I can get back on here photos that I was posting


Good afternoon, Caren. I love Seth's cake! Someone' has a fantastic hand with cakes. When I worked in a deli many years ago I could make lots of decorated cakes. But never one that complicated!! Those days are gone!!!
The brownies look really good, too.
And who's that snoozing with the coffee. Seems he should have had a big swallow before setting the cup down!!LOL!!
June


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the coffee, love that Seth cuts nice big pieces of brownies and his birthday cake is great!!!


I think the birthday cake was great to and I could just do with one of Seth s brownies with one of them cups of coffee right now 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of the eclipse beginning, from Earth Sky News. There are many others- but this one caught my eye.


Thanks for the lovely picture of the eclipse. We could have seen a partial one but with heavy clouds there was nothing visible. Seems like every time there a lunar eclipse visible,even partially here, it's too cloudy to see it!!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Turkey is cooking away...we'll have that for dinner with some gravy. Then I'll slice it up and put it I the warming tray to be all set for tomorrow. DD and DGS are due to come over in an hour or so to decorate eggs and cookies. After they leave, I'll make up some of the sides and appetizers for tomorrow and go to bed early; I'm still awake from yesterday...just can't sleep. I think I'm on a sugar high...don't usually eat the sweets, but I had to taste test the cookies (yummy) the tart cherry Danish (awesome) and the cinnamon rolls. But, now that I've tasted them, I can easily leave the rest for the company tomorrow.
> 
> It feels good to have a nice clean and straightened up house and be ready for a nice family gathering tomorrow.


I can smell that Turkey cooking all the way over here . Tart cherry Danish and cinnamon rolls . What time did you say dinner was for your long lost cousin 😜


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the lovely picture of the eclipse. We could have seen a partial one but with heavy clouds there was nothing visible. Seems like every time there a lunar eclipse visible,even partially here, it's too cloudy to see it!!
> Junek


It was quite clear here- but it happened around 2 a.m., and I just could not raise the enthusiasm to get out of bed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of the eclipse beginning, from Earth Sky News. There are many others- but this one caught my eye.


That's a lovely picture Julie .did you see the blood orange moon last night . Couldn't get a view of it from in the uk but I know you can from America and Australia 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a lovely picture Julie .did you see the blood orange moon last night or will it be tonight that you can see it . Can't get a view of it from in the uk but I know you can from America and Australia
> Sonja


It was last night, but at 2a.m., I just did not feel like getting out of bed- I had been out late. It went quite dark, though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Love Seth's cake and brownies. 

Julie...I wouldn't want to wake up at 2 AM either. I think I slept off and on for nearly 11 hours last night. Tomorrow I need to be up earlier since we have two worship services and breakfast at church. My DH and DS#1 will play various instruments at the two services so Easter is a long day for us. DH can play trombone, trumpet, flute and keyboard and DS#1 plays trumpet. We own all of the instruments except a keyboard. 

Meloday...Love those pants you are knitting up.

The first two steps have been taken for the art contest. Matthew has turned in his application and the drawing. We should hear more in the upcoming weeks. It sounds like voting will take place on facebook so I will let you know more about that later. We met last year's winner of the popular vote. His autism seems a bit lower functioning than Matthew's even though both are considered high functioning. It will be interesting to see the art entries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Love Seth's cake and brownies.
> 
> Julie...I wouldn't want to wake up at 2 AM either. I think I slept off and on for nearly 11 hours last night. Tomorrow I need to be up earlier since we have two worship services and breakfast at church. My DH and DS#1 will play various instruments at the two services so Easter is a long day for us. DH can play trombone, trumpet, flute and keyboard and DS#1 plays trumpet. We own all of the instruments except a keyboard.
> 
> ...


Especially after a late night!
I am sure we will all be voting for Matthew when you let us know how. Your family is obviously also musical!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I better take a photo of these slippers before Addison takes them home, they stay on really well, she even wore them to bed last night, made with 2 strands worsted held together they work up really fast..
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/options-slippers-for-kids


How cute!!

Great start as usual Sam and Summary queens! I have the ingredients for the Salmon with spinach and couscous. Thanks especially for that recipe.

I'm making a weird lemon tart for Easter dinner tomorrow that involves pouring boiling water over thin slices of four lemons and letting the steep for 4-8 hours. There's more... I'll let you know. I'll be trying a gluten free crust made with white rice flour. I'm crossing my fingers and whatever else I can find to cross.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> How cute!!
> 
> Great start as usual Sam and Summary queens! I have the ingredients for the Salmon with spinach and couscous. Thanks especially for that recipe.
> 
> I'm making a weird lemon tart for Easter dinner tomorrow that involves pouring boiling water over thin slices of four lemons and letting the steep for 4-8 hours. There's more... I'll let you know. I'll be trying a gluten free crust made with white rice flour. I'm crossing my fingers and whatever else I can find to cross.


Do let us know the recipe for the crust, please!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the coffee, love that Seth cuts nice big pieces of brownies and his birthday cake is great!!!


My grandson would LOVE that cake!!!!!!!

Gluten-Free Pie Crust

1 1/2 c. sweet rice flour blend
1/2 tsp pure vanilla extract
1/3 c. confectioners' sugar
12 Tbsp. (1 1/2 sticks) cold, unsalted butter, cut into 1/2 inch pieces
1/2 tsp. kosher or fine salt
Yield=11" shell

Lightly spray removable bottom tart pan with gluten-free nonstick cooking spray. Put rice flour, sugar and salt in food processor. Pulse several times to combine. Add vanilla and butter and pulse until dough just starts to come together and form clumps. Dough will be crumbly--gather some in your hand and squeeze it--it should hold it's shape when you open your hand. Press dough into prepared pan evenly on bottom and up sides. You can use bottom of measuring cup to help even out bottom. prick bottom and sides of dough all over with a fork to keep dough from puffing too much while bakings. Place crust into freezer for at least 15 minutes. preheat oven to 350F. Bake crusts for 15 to 20 minutes or until edges are firm and crust is golden brown. Let crusts cool completely in pan before filling. Crust can be baked a day ahead. Wrap in plastic wrap and store at room temperature.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, let us know how desert turns out.
Julie, lovely moon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't ask I don't know how it happened it just appeared 😀


Thats all right- we love gwennies here. probably a sign of our madness.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember when our DGS came over one day with his toe nails painted purple---His Mom did it, so it didn't bother me; but Grandpa was a bit taken aback, but not nearly as much as when our DGD painted her daddy's toe nails!! I give our DS credit for going along with it. He's in a house full of females so has to give in to his feminine side!!
> 
> Say hello to Luke---


The girls would play with David's hair putting ribbons etc in it, often while he was having a nap. One day he got up from a nap and went out to the shops. Only to have a shop assistant comment on his hair. Yes he had a variety of pretty ribbons and clips in his hair.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good Saturday morning all. Thanks for the usual huge bunch of recipes Sam, I really like the marinades and rubs, especially for chicken which I think is pretty boring on its own. Thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries - so helpful.
> Happy Easter/Passover everyone. I hope you all have an enjoyable weekend doing whatever pleases you.
> Happy Birthday Seth (sorry, a bit late) I hope you got plenty of cake. My DGD is 14 tomorrow so I will be spending some time over there. She was born with a serious heart defect and had open heart surgery at one week old but now has grown into such a delightful young lady. We could never have imagined this 14 years ago! She will be coming to New York with us next week so I have promised some birthday shopping there. She knows how to wrap Grandma round her little finger!


And a Hpppy Birthday to your GD- it's amzing what they can do now for kids who would once have a had a very restricted life if they had one at all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The girls would play with David's hair putting ribbons etc in it, often while he was having a nap. Onbe day he got up from a nap and went out to the shops. Only to have a shop assistant comment on his hair. Yes he had a variety of pretty ribbons and clips in his hair.


That I would have loved to see 😀I bet he went a lovely shade of red 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Well, it did get cold enough for snow as predicted. Not much snow but cold enough for the heat to come on several times already this morning.
> 
> ...


And what will happen to the other children you wonder as well if they can't care for the one they already have. Or is part fo the problem that new partenrs don't want her? The poor little girl. But it sounds like she might be better off in all ways if Paula and her husband take over guardianship of her


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mcguire said:


> My Grandtr-in-law was born & raised in Defiance, now lives in Marysville. have friends that live in Coldwater Mi that was for Defiance. They all say it was a good place to live. I am about 100 miles se of you. Good place also.


Weclome to the TP


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Brilliant cake. Who made it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, let us know how desert turns out.
> Julie, lovely moon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Let me try this again now that I can get back on here photos that I was posting


What a great cake! I'll show it to Luke in the morning (he's asleep at last after a marathon singing session! :shock: ) he'll love all the diggers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> My grandson would LOVE that cake!!!!!!!
> 
> Gluten-Free Pie Crust
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Let me try this again now that I can get back on here photos that I was posting


Now that sure is one way to serve cake! What a great idea for a boy's cake.
Think it might be coffee time here. I woke up at 5, ot up after a while and then around 6 relaised that day light saving finsihed this morning so it was only 5 then. Compueters are useful beciase all I needed to do was glance at it and see that yea I was right it was only 5.
Still feel a bit under the weather from yesterdays migraine so think I might have a day doing nothing and skip church. Go out for a walk and coffee later but nothing else.
HAd a nice meal out. Not only does the cook at the Indian restaurant we went to last cook for the INdian cricket team while they are in Adelaide they fly him around the country so he can cook for them in most of the places they stay. The captain of the cricket team isnsists on having him as the cook. Loves his butter chicken- and it really is a lovely Butter Chicken I must say. But I will defer to the experts who say it exceptionally good.
On the way home was reminded that we ahd a toatl eclipse of the moon last night and a blood moon. So decided to check it out. Reasonably cloudy night- but the clouds choose the 10 minutes of best viewing to be at their lightest! So we got a good view of the pinkish moon. Not a real red as some were predciating but very definatelly pink. Did suggest to David that maybe he should have got out his camera. But he figured google would come up with better images. ANd we didn't have long to view it in (or long to wait as we got home about 10 minutes before the total eclipse). Last eclpise to be seen from here till 2018.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Margaret thank you for the summary. So much happens in a week and it is a big job to keep track of it. I believe Happy Anniversary is in order today.
> 
> Happy 5th birthday Seth.
> 
> ...


Those longies look great, Melody!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a great cake! I'll show it to Luke in the morning (he's asleep at last after a marathon singing session! :shock: ) he'll love all the diggers.


Then he will want one


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I just took this out of the oven:

One Bowl Apple Cake 

Ingredients:
2 eggs
1 3/4 cups sugar
2 heaping teaspoons cinnamon
1/2 cup oil
6 medium Gala or Fuji or Honey Crisp apples
2 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking soda

Directions:
Preheat oven to 350°. In a large bowl, mix the eggs, sugar, cinnamon and oil. Peel and slice the apples and add to mixture in bowl (coating as you go to keep apples from turning brown.) Mix together the baking soda and flour and add to the ingredients in the bowl. Mix well (best with a fork) until all of the flour is absorbed by the wet ingredients. Pour mixture into a greased one 9x13 or two 9&#8243; round pans. Bake for approximately 55 minutes.

Man, does it smell good.

I will serve it with ice cream for dessert tonight. Tomorrow I may make a custard sauce for it.

I got the recipe off of facebook.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good afternoon, Caren. I love Seth's cake! Someone' has a fantastic hand with cakes. When I worked in a deli many years ago I could make lots of decorated cakes. But never one that complicated!! Those days are gone!!!
> The brownies look really good, too.
> And who's that snoozing with the coffee. Seems he should have had a big swallow before setting the cup down!!LOL!!
> June


Good afternoon, June. I think his mum made the cake, I could be wrong. I find these cakes much easier too make they don't have to be as perfect as other ones. 
Thank you I will Seth and Jamie. 
I don't know who is in the coffee photo, I found this one on the net.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think the birthday cake was great to and I could just do with one of Seth s brownies with one of them cups of coffee right now
> Sonja


The brownies are a gluten free mix that I buy at Sam's club. I can't make them any better than this mix.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Had to grab a few things at the store before I left. So even though I was done at 2 I never got out of there til 3. 

Woke up with a sore throat and sneezing, blowing my nose. Feel chilled. Glad I am off tomorrow. So needless to say I can celled out on my night out tonight. In my jammies playing board games with Gage. Check in later. 

P.s. awesome cake Seth.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially after a late night!
> I am sure we will all be voting for Matthew when you let us know how. Your family is obviously also musical!


From the information I have attained so far, it looks like online voting is to take place May 5th and 6th at their facebook site Legacy Trust Award Collection. I went to the site today and read about last year's winners. I met one winner last night when we dropped off Matthew's entry and application. I was able to see some of the entries from last year on their facebook site as well. I am so glad that a group of people chose to set this contest up for the disable group of adults. This is the 6th year for the competition and Matthew's first year to enter. I will provide more information in the upcoming weeks. I know some of KTP is on facebook already.

I studied art and education in college and my DH studied music and accounting in college.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here s a very cute video if you like kittens. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=14941&memberid=982839


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that shows great imagination - at least I think so - also sounds very good. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, think I channeled you tonight. I was tired but it was my turn to cook. Fortunately DH had picked up a plethora of fresh veggies,scallions, Japanese eggplant, oyster mushrooms and asparagus. So stir fry it all separately with garlic and ginger, recombine and added tamari sauce. Heated rice for husbands portion. Very yummy. Had to steam eggplant rounds as they were soaking up too much oil. Also steamed mushrooms in fry pan and they made nice broth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it hardly seems that long ago - times goes quickly when you are having fun - even if you are not. --- sam



darowil said:


> Maybe she can share Serena and my birthday-17th? Did you realise how close to being 1 Serena is?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sharon - my apartment was an attached garage - however - there never was an inside connection to Heidi's house. it is on the opposite side of the kitchen - next to their bedroom. one of my requirements was heavy insulation on that wall. nothing comes through except thumps when the children are jumping around. it is quite private since everyone has to go outside to go back and forth. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Sam, thank you for your great start and your love. Each of us feel it so much, I can feel,at times,I'm there with you. Is your place attached to the house, or entirely separate?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have no doubt with you and family in the picture dggd will have a terrific upbringing. no doubt in my mind. it is sad though when parents do not get along and are not together. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Well, it did get cold enough for snow as predicted. Not much snow but cold enough for the heat to come on several times already this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Brilliant cake. Who made it?


Seth's mum made the cake. I think she. Did a good job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mcquire - thank you so much for stopping by for a cuppa with us - we love having new people stop by and hope that you visit us again and again - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

it really is not a bad place to grow up - granted there is not much going on - few places of entertainment - but there are worse things than growing up in a rural environment.

do hope we see lots of you. --- sam

maybe you would like to come to our knit-a-palooza in august - a weekend of gab and knitting with others from the knitting tea party. just ask if this interests you.



mcguire said:


> My Grandtr-in-law was born & raised in Defiance, now lives in Marysville. have friends that live in Coldwater Mi that was for Defiance. They all say it was a good place to live. I am about 100 miles se of you. Good place also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope you do - tell us which one and how it tastes. it must be fairly cold there. I wouldn't want to spend too much time outside here either. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> McGuire, welcome, come by often.
> Dang. Woke up shivering. Closed the window, have electric blanket on high, fuzzy bathrobe and Maya by my side. Life is good.
> Sam, may try chicken marinade tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just read where the governor has demanded a 25% decrease in water usage - snow levels are smaller than usual. he is also going to try to convince people not to have grass in their yard but drought resistant plants instead. even with that - I think living there where it is warm most of the year would be great. --- sam



Karena said:


> Thanks Sam. Hope your good weather holds.
> Nice and sunny here in So Cal, as usual. We could use a little more rain, as usual.
> I am thinking biscuits this am.
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the big pieces of brownie - and the cake is wonderful - is that your work? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Let me try this again now that I can get back on here photos that I was posting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is spectacular Julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of the eclipse beginning, from Earth Sky News. There are many others- but this one caught my eye.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the big pieces of brownie - and the cake is wonderful - is that your work? --- sam


 Oh love the large brownies too. Nix Seth's mum made the cake for him, I think she did a great job of it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome cake, Seth! 
I slept through the eclipse. 
We went and got ham and fruit for the salad. I made the deviled eggs and stashed a big chocolate bunny for DD.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is another recipe of GF pie crust done by zoe.

Gluten Free Pie Crust

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups white rice flour 
3/4 cup cornstarch (sifted) 
1/2 cup potato starch 
2 teaspoons guar gum 
1 1/4 teaspoons granulated sugar 
1/4 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2/3 cup cold unsalted butter, cubed 
9 tablespoons ice water 
1 egg beaten with 1 tbsp water or 2 tbsp cream or milk (for brushing before baking)

Directions

Place rice flour, cornstarch, potato starch, guar gum, sugar and salt into bowl of food processor. Pulse to blend.

Add half of cubed butter. Process until butter pieces are no bigger than peas. Add rest of butter and process again just until mixture is crumbly and butter is no bigger than rolled oats.

With processor running, drizzle one tablespoon ice water at a time down feeder tube until water is blended into crumbly mixture. It should hold together when pinched.

Transfer mixture to large bowl. Press mixture into one ball of dough. Note: Unlike gluten dough, rice flour dough does not toughen with increased handling. It also does not need to chill before rolling. But it can be made a day ahead, wrapped and chilled. Allow to soften slightly at room temperature before working.

Divide dough into two pieces. Place one piece at a time between two sheets of wax or parchment paper. Roll dough to 1/8-inch (3-mm) thickness. Line 9-inch (22-cm) pie pan. Dont worry if you need to patch any breaks since it will not compromise tenderness of baked crust.

Fill with your choice of filling. Cover with top crust. Seal edges of pie. Note: This dough is not as stretchy as gluten doughs so its best to avoid a fluted edge in favour of edge pressed with fork. Cut slits in top of pie for steam release.

This pastry will not brown as much as wheat-based pastry so its important to brush top crust with egg wash or, if you prefer an egg-free recipe, cream or milk before baking to attain a golden finish.

This gluten-free pastry is ideally suited to baking at 350 F (180 C) for 1 hour. Makes one 9-inch (22- cm) double crust pie pastry.

Zoe/tp



machriste said:


> My grandson would LOVE that cake!!!!!!!
> 
> Gluten-Free Pie Crust


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary is very good about that - the girls have painted his toe nails - but rollers in his hair - as long as he gets to watch the football game they can do about anything. they are a little old for that now. --- sam



darowil said:


> The girls would play with David's hair putting ribbons etc in it, often while he was having a nap. One day he got up from a nap and went out to the shops. Only to have a shop assistant comment on his hair. Yes he had a variety of pretty ribbons and clips in his hair.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds really good grannypeg - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> I just took this out of the oven:
> 
> One Bowl Apple Cake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was it noticeable in the northern hemisphere? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Awesome cake, Seth!
> I slept through the eclipse.
> We went and got ham and fruit for the salad. I made the deviled eggs and stashed a big chocolate bunny for DD.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

At the end of page one. I still have not finished last week. Doubt I will do much more on here today. I ate greasy onion rings last night, and they made me sick. Yuck. Been in bed most of the day. No energy. Should improve quickly tho. Want to wish everyone a very Happy and Blessed Easter.

Oh, and remind everyone about KAP! PM me or email me at knitapalooza2015 for a registration form. I have sent out abut a dozen, but have only gotten 3 back. Don't forget that registration ends mid May.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to watch this video - I was rotflmao - plus you get another way to dye easter eggs. --- sam

http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-diy-easter-eggs-made-with-shaving-cream?utm_campaign=1642&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-ms-1over4&utm_content=1over4&utm_term=main&zid=


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> At the end of page one. I still have not finished last week. Doubt I will do much more on here today. I ate greasy onion rings last night, and they made me sick. Yuck. Been in bed most of the day. No energy. Should improve quickly tho. Want to wish everyone a very Happy and Blessed Easter.
> 
> Oh, and remind everyone about KAP! PM me or email me at knitapalooza2015 for a registration form. I have sent out abut a dozen, but have only gotten 3 back. Don't forget that registration ends mid May.


I do hope you are feeling better now. I haven't sent in my registration yet, but Matthew and I are planning on attending. I am waiting for the vacation forms from work to get approved and then I will fill out the forms.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!


Well, I tried the crust. It didn't clump together in my hand very well, so I added 2 egg yolks (as per another recipe for a tart crust.) it's been in the freezer for 15 minutes, baked for 20 minutes, and doesn't look too bad. I'll let you know tomorrow after we've eaten the tart.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> was it noticeable in the northern hemisphere? --- sam


The weather guy said we'd see something 6 am-ish so I guess it was here. (No, spell checker, I did not mean Amish. LOL)


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> At the end of page one. I still have not finished last week. Doubt I will do much more on here today. I ate greasy onion rings last night, and they made me sick. Yuck. Been in bed most of the day. No energy. Should improve quickly tho. Want to wish everyone a very Happy and Blessed Easter.
> 
> Oh, and remind everyone about KAP! PM me or email me at knitapalooza2015 for a registration form. I have sent out abut a dozen, but have only gotten 3 back. Don't forget that registration ends mid May.


-------------Curious, why is the deadline mid-May when event isn't til August. A lot can happen in 3 months. You know I can't go, but was curious. Most events I went to were only 2 weeks out for registration...VA Sharon


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very important distinction- especially to a Finn !


MN seems to be crazy about him.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very important distinction- especially to a Finn !


I listen to streaming radio from Minneapolis and love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, Sam great recipes. Hopefully Heidi will be able to find homes for most if not all the kittens before the kids can talk her into keeping a few. lol Good luck though. 

You are not home alone, we are there with you.  But I do know what you mean. 

Well, the straw broke the camels back finally, Marla quit her job as of the 31st of April, she'll be fine though until she finds something else. She's going to go to Ohio with me in August and then start looking, she's actually looking forward to the time off for a change. 

David is home and we went and picked up his new guitar out of layaway, he's a happy man, fishing lures and a guitar in the same day, doesn't get better than that. lolol...

Margaret and Kate, thanks for the summary, it's much appreciated, can't say that enough. 
So glad that the sock thingy went so well, I love seeing all the pic you post on the fb page. 

Hugs, prayers, and positive energies to everyone, depending on what you need, just grab it and it's yours. 
Love you all bunches, now I'm off to get caught up while I only have pages 2-12 to go. lol
Oh, Julie, hope you are having a wonderful Easter Sunday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I better take a photo of these slippers before Addison takes them home, they stay on really well, she even wore them to bed last night, made with 2 strands worsted held together they work up really fast..
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/options-slippers-for-kids


Those look great! I need a pair for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG what an adorable cake!. Did you or your DD make it? I bet Seth just loved it.


NanaCaren said:


> Let me try this again now that I can get back on here photos that I was posting


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Another wonderful bunch of receipts Sam, lots of delicious sounding treats. Am mixing up the cheddar bay biscuits as soon as I am done here.
> Seth is 5 today, what a character he is too. He asked Jamie this morning where his cake was, because aren't you supposed to have cake on your birthday. He settled for birthday brownies, a few minutes after they came out of the oven he started cutting them up.
> We got up to a lovely 12c/54f today, had all the windows open. Felt good to have them open for so long.


Oh no, I'm a day late! Happy late 5th birthday to Seth!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Snap my youngest is 19 today , happy birthday Seth I hope you get some cake
> Sonja


Oh, happy late 19th birthday to your son!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Not until September, but yes finally he can go. He is very excited about it too. I will start getting him new workbooks and hopefully he will use them for more than coloring books.


Oh Nana, coloring is so much more fun than using them for other things. lolol

Does he get to go to the same school as DJ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I better take a photo of these slippers before Addison takes them home, they stay on really well, she even wore them to bed last night, made with 2 strands worsted held together they work up really fast..
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/options-slippers-for-kids


Those are cute, and look like they would hold up and stay on very well. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And a very Happy Easter to you all. It is Easter SUnday here, but almost forgot!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have to watch this video - I was rotflmao - plus you get another way to dye easter eggs. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-diy-easter-eggs-made-with-shaving-cream?utm_campaign=1642&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-ms-1over4&utm_content=1over4&utm_term=main&zid=


That woudl be a great way with kids I reckon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mcguire said:


> My Grandtr-in-law was born & raised in Defiance, now lives in Marysville. have friends that live in Coldwater Mi that was for Defiance. They all say it was a good place to live. I am about 100 miles se of you. Good place also.


Welcome, McGuire! Hope you visit with us often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Let me try this again now that I can get back on here photos that I was posting


Looks like Seth had a great birthday with all the goodies. Happy belated birthday from me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good Saturday morning all. Thanks for the usual huge bunch of recipes Sam, I really like the marinades and rubs, especially for chicken which I think is pretty boring on its own. Thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries - so helpful.
> Happy Easter/Passover everyone. I hope you all have an enjoyable weekend doing whatever pleases you.
> Happy Birthday Seth (sorry, a bit late) I hope you got plenty of cake. My DGD is 14 tomorrow so I will be spending some time over there. She was born with a serious heart defect and had open heart surgery at one week old but now has grown into such a delightful young lady. We could never have imagined this 14 years ago! She will be coming to New York with us next week so I have promised some birthday shopping there. She knows how to wrap Grandma round her little finger!


Happy Birthday to your DGD!! What a great birthday trip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking of gwen when I saw this article but I am sure we could all use it. --- sam --- I thought I chose the appropriate color for the title. rotflmao

9 Foods That Help Relieve Nausea By Melissa Johnson

Apple: A little fiber goes a long way toward clearing nausea-inducing chemicals out of your system  but 
too much at one time can make you feel even worse. Throughout the day, snack on such fiber-rich foods 
as a whole apple (Gala apples are a good choice) and crunchy raw vegetables. Try applesauce or apple juice
if you're having trouble digesting solid food.

Crackers: Foods high in starch  such as saltines, bread, and toast  help absorb stomach acids and 
settle a queasy stomach. Keep a handful of crackers on your nightstand; eating a few before you get out 
of bed may help ease nausea in the morning.

Ginger: Capsules of powdered ginger have been found to reduce nausea and vomiting. You could also 
try a cup of ginger tea, a glass of ginger ale (some people swear it works better if it's flat), a few 
gingersnap cookies, or a piece of ginger candy. Pickled ginger, the kind that usually comes with sushi, 
may also help.

Water: Small sips from a plain glass of water will help you stay hydrated  and avoid the headaches 
that often accompany nausea. Start out by slowly drinking tiny amounts until you feel you can stomach a 
larger amount.

Nuts: A lack of protein can make nausea feel even worse, so look to protein-packed foods, such as 
nuts  even peanut butter (as long as you're not allergic)  that are easy to digest. They'll quickly 
replenish your depleted energy and help keep your nausea at bay.

Chicken Broth: Chicken soup may make you feel better when you have a cold, but it's too heavy when 
you're nauseated. Instead try chicken broth to soothe your symptoms  the lower in fat, the better. 
Broth made from bouillon cubes may be your best bet because it's easy to prepare and less likely to spoil.

Sports Drinks: Most sports drinks contain the electrolytes sodium and potassium, which help restore an 
athlete's depleted nutrients. While you may not be up for sports, sports drinks can help even non-athletes 
feel better when they're suffering from nausea.

Banana: If your nausea is accompanied by dehydration, or if you have been vomiting, snack on a piece 
of this peel-and-eat fruit. Bananas can help restore potassium, which is often depleted as a result of 
diarrhea and vomiting. Doctors also recommend starting on "bland" foods like bananas when you're 
ready to eat solids again.

Sprig of Mint: The refreshing aroma alone may be enough to make you feel better, but actually chewing 
on fresh mint or drinking a glass of mint tea is considered an effective remedy for nausea.

www.everydayhealth.com/photogallery/9-foods-that-help-relieve-nausea


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all! Luke is staying overnight as his mum & dad are going to a wedding and at the moment we are having 'our' morning nap. He arrived this morning sporting orange nails - mum was putting on nail polish so he had to have some too! Whilst he's asleep I've just removed it, I can't say it bothered me at all, but Grandpa wasn't happy! :lol:


LOL!! Poor Luke, just paint Grandpa's when he (grandpa) is napping. lol 
Probably not a good idea though. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had to grab a few things at the store before I left. So even though I was done at 2 I never got out of there til 3.
> 
> Woke up with a sore throat and sneezing, blowing my nose. Feel chilled. Glad I am off tomorrow. So needless to say I can celled out on my night out tonight. In my jammies playing board games with Gage. Check in later.
> 
> P.s. awesome cake Seth.


Hope you feel better by now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a very Happy Easter to you all. It is Easter SUnday here, but almost forgot!


Happy Easter!!!! I get confused as to when you all switch to being on the same day as Julie.  Oh well....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember when our DGS came over one day with his toe nails painted purple---His Mom did it, so it didn't bother me; but Grandpa was a bit taken aback, but not nearly as much as when our DGD painted her daddy's toe nails!! I give our DS credit for going along with it. He's in a house full of females so has to give in to his feminine side!!
> 
> Say hello to Luke---


LOL!! It is good that he went along with her, a great daddy for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I do hope you are feeling better now. I haven't sent in my registration yet, but Matthew and I are planning on attending. I am waiting for the vacation forms from work to get approved and then I will fill out the forms.


I am, thank you. It is 8:07 pm and I am getting hungry. I have had half a slice of toast and my meds, about 1pm.

Thank you for letting me know. I was sure you were coming, but nice to know. I do understand having to wait for vacation approvals. It seems like the deadline is creeping up quickly! Just over a month away. OH MY!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam thank you so much for this list! It is one of the kindest things ever to think of me and my nausea. {{{HUGS}}} I do eat quite a bit of apples, bananas and high fiber foods but will play around with the other suggestions.


thewren said:


> I was thinking of gwen when I saw this article but I am sure we could all use it. --- sam --- I thought I chose the appropriate color for the title. rotflmao
> 
> 9 Foods That Help Relieve Nausea By Melissa Johnson
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

VA Sharon having organized the KAP for 2 years I can possibly answer for Tami about why the deadline is when it is. there are several reasons that come to mind: folks have to arrange vacation time if they still work, t-shirts have to be ordered, folks that are contributing to the gift bags ususally make their contributions and need time to get supplies, counts and do so, coordinating of who is going to contribute what food items for this year's luncheon and evening cookout....those are some concerns that come to mind. There can be quite a bit to organizing the event that requires more than just a 2 week window.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a great cake! I'll show it to Luke in the morning (he's asleep at last after a marathon singing session! :shock: ) he'll love all the diggers.


I can imagine being a little boy he will love it. Sounds like Seth Thursday night, he was not going to sleep for anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> -------------Curious, why is the deadline mid-May when event isn't til August. A lot can happen in 3 months. You know I can't go, but was curious. Most events I went to were only 2 weeks out for registration...VA Sharon


To give the instructors time to prepare for a given number of people, tho I am thinking about extending it just a little bit. I may be out of town for a month. Even with internet connection, the extra time will be a good thing, and might help others, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, Sam great recipes. Hopefully Heidi will be able to find homes for most if not all the kittens before the kids can talk her into keeping a few. lol Good luck though.
> 
> You are not home alone, we are there with you.  But I do know what you mean.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing you both in August! I am very sure David is happy, having gotten both the guitar and the fishing lures, all in one day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a very Happy Easter to you all. It is Easter SUnday here, but almost forgot!


Happy Easter to all of you down under!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> VA Sharon having organized the KAP for 2 years I can possibly answer for Tami about why the deadline is when it is. there are several reasons that come to mind: folks have to arrange vacation time if they still work, t-shirts have to be ordered, folks that are contributing to the gift bags ususally make their contributions and need time to get supplies, counts and do so, coordinating of who is going to contribute what food items for this year's luncheon and evening cookout....those are some concerns that come to mind. There can be quite a bit to organizing the event that requires more than just a 2 week window.


Thank you, Gwen! You did a better job than I did, when I finally read Sharon's question. And you reminded me about T-shirts! ACK! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just posted this on the Lace Party- one of my favourite photos- the most northerly point of Auckland. The Atiu Peninsula, looking to the Kaipara Harbour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is spectacular Julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mcguire said:


> My Grandtr-in-law was born & raised in Defiance, now lives in Marysville. have friends that live in Coldwater Mi that was for Defiance. They all say it was a good place to live. I am about 100 miles se of you. Good place also.


Welcome to the TP, glad to have you here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, Sam great recipes. Hopefully Heidi will be able to find homes for most if not all the kittens before the kids can talk her into keeping a few. lol Good luck though.
> 
> You are not home alone, we are there with you.  But I do know what you mean.
> 
> ...


Just got back home, from church- and yes it is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Easter to all of you down under!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Well, it did get cold enough for snow as predicted. Not much snow but cold enough for the heat to come on several times already this morning.
> 
> ...


I hope that everything works out for your DGGD, poor thing, maybe her dad will decide to step in permanently, could be that the new baby is making him realize that she needs him too. Hugs and prayers on that, and of course Susan and Ben and the Goslings, and Tim and you all. 
Hi Tim, Happy Easter!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Looking forward to seeing you both in August! I am very sure David is happy, having gotten both the guitar and the fishing lures, all in one day.


And I think that David is going to take his second week of vacation that week so that he can stay home and take care of critters, though, if the hotel will allow pets, Marla and I will bring Pico and Ryssa with us, with their crates too of course. lol
Marla keeps saying that she can't believe she's going to let me drag her cross country to Ohio in August to meet a group of people she's never met. LOL! It's going to be sooooo much fun!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just posted this on the Lace Party- one of my favourite photos- the most northerly point of Auckland. The Atiu Peninsula, looking to the Kaipara Harbour.


That is just beautiful, I can see why it would be a favorite.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got back home, from church- and yes it is good!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Easter pats for Ringo too!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. After a lovely day yesterday and pouring rain all night it turned to snow about 4am. We have nearly four inches of new white stuff covering the ground, very wet and packy. The sun is shinning at the moment with a slight breeze.
> 
> Today's coffee and Seth's birthday cake.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs for everyone gentle hugs for those who's FM is acting up.


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is just beautiful, I can see why it would be a favorite.


Auckland has a very long and relatively narrow territory- The Kaipara is a very large Harbour- has about the longest shoreline of any in the world. I was quite surprised to realise how far north the city went- although that is a Regional Park.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I had my new monitor adjusted and I can live with it I think. I liked my old one it was square shaped and just seemed easier to read this one is wide screen but I'm used to it now.
I'm just checking in on the first page and will continue to catch up tomorrow. I've been thoroughly enjoying the nice weather and have been outside quite a bit. I will see you all tomorrow. Happy Easter


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Let me try this again now that I can get back on here photos that I was posting


 :XD: Now that's my size coffee cup! lol
I want a brownie, can you hear me whining? lol
The cake is soooo cute, I be he had a ton of fun with that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, I'm a day late! Happy late 5th birthday to Seth!!!!!


I will pass it on to him tomorrow. He will like all his birthday wishes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Easter pats for Ringo too!!!!


I must give him a few more! He just finished up my plate of refried beans.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope all who are celebrating Easter have / had a beautiful and blessed day. Off to watch the Kentucky Cats!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just posted this on the Lace Party- one of my favourite photos- the most northerly point of Auckland. The Atiu Peninsula, looking to the Kaipara Harbour.


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got back home, from church- and yes it is good!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: Now that's my size coffee cup! lol
> I want a brownie, can you hear me whining? lol
> The cake is soooo cute, I be he had a ton of fun with that.


Was my size for today for sure. I would gladly share brownies with you.
It is a perfect cake for boys, they have four boys so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty!


It is quite a view!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I think that David is going to take his second week of vacation that week so that he can stay home and take care of critters, though, if the hotel will allow pets, Marla and I will bring Pico and Ryssa with us, with their crates too of course. lol
> Marla keeps saying that she can't believe she's going to let me drag her cross country to Ohio in August to meet a group of people she's never met. LOL! It's going to be sooooo much fun!!


I don't know if Hampton Inn does or not. If they will, bring David along! Tell Marla we are not axe murderers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I had my new monitor adjusted and I can live with it I think. I liked my old one it was square shaped and just seemed easier to read this one is wide screen but I'm used to it now.
> I'm just checking in on the first page and will continue to catch up tomorrow. I've been thoroughly enjoying the nice weather and have been outside quite a bit. I will see you all tomorrow. Happy Easter


Glad you got it adjusted! Happy Easter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hope all who are celebrating Easter have / had a beautiful and blessed day. Off to watch the Kentucky Cats!


And to you and yours!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I think that David is going to take his second week of vacation that week so that he can stay home and take care of critters, though, if the hotel will allow pets, Marla and I will bring Pico and Ryssa with us, with their crates too of course. lol
> Marla keeps saying that she can't believe she's going to let me drag her cross country to Ohio in August to meet a group of people she's never met. LOL! It's going to be sooooo much fun!!


I think she will have fun, we don't bite. Unless provoked 😱😬😊 
I hope they do allow pets.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> And what will happen to the other children you wonder as well if they can't care for the one they already have. Or is part fo the problem that new partenrs don't want her? The poor little girl. But it sounds like she might be better off in all ways if Paula and her husband take over guardianship of her


My eldest DGS didn't know she was even on the way until about 6 weeks before her birth. Being a young black man without much adult male input into his life, he didn't have much interest nor drive to find viable employment until late in this last year. Consequently, he has never supported the child and her mother was more than willing for Paula to assume responsibility for caring for and about the child. And, honestly, Dad didn't object either. Now he and his partner are having a child and so is mother with a man who may or may not have any interest in being a father again.

This man has older sons with whom he has little relationship. The two of them seem to have more interest in their bed than in any other aspect of life including work. Mother works as a State licensed nurse's assistant in a nursing home. Not much pay and little hope of better wages. She was nearly finished with an advanced certification but with this pregnancy, that has also gotten passed over.

Dad's partner has other children outside of marriage being raised by her mother. On the other hand, she has shown herself open to socializing with family members here as well as my DGGD. In fact, grandson apologized to Don yesterday for being surly and rude on a previous occasion. That is a first for James--apologizing to anyone, especially to his grandfather. So I see some growth/maturity there--finally. Laken, his partner, seems to have had some positive influence there. And she also is employed--in a small shop; and they seem to enjoy getting together with Aunt Susan and Uncle Ben for cards and conversation.

DGGD will be entering Kindergarten this school year and is definitely in need of more consistency and steadiness in her boundaries and training in several areas without mother's ''poking the bear'' as Susan puts it re deliberately initiating bad behavior and denigrating the child's perceptions of herself.

I'd rather take on part of the responsibility for her than to have her endure that burden for the rest of her life--feeling inadequate, unacceptable, and not worthy of anyone's friendship or support.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of the eclipse beginning, from Earth Sky News. There are many others- but this one caught my eye.


That is pretty, I wouldn't get up either, especially after a late night, you get little enough sleep as it is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I would like to ask for prayers for DD's friend and family. They had a little boy about the same time DD had Arriana. He has had many very serious physical issues. Little J has gone on to be with our Lord. It is a very hard time for them, and for DD as she tries to help support her friend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think she will have fun, we don't bite. Unless provoked 😱😬😊
> I hope they do allow pets.


LOL! Yes, she will, it will be good for her, she tends to not get out into social situation much. Told her she was going if I had to tie her up and throw her in the back seat.  :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if Hampton Inn does or not. If they will, bring David along! Tell Marla we are not axe murderers.


David will take care of the rest of the brood, and Christopher and Kerry will help him, but he'll enjoy the time at home alone to just watch tv, go fishing, or whatever. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for DD's friend and family. They had a little boy about the same time DD had Arriana. He has had many very serious physical issues. Little J has gone on to be with our Lord. It is a very hard time for them, and for DD as she tries to help support her friend.


So many prayers and hugs going out to the family, such a sad time and I'm sure so hard.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David will take care of the rest of the brood, and Christopher and Kerry will help him, but he'll enjoy the time at home alone to just watch tv, go fishing, or whatever. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Love Seth's cake and brownies.
> 
> Julie...I wouldn't want to wake up at 2 AM either. I think I slept off and on for nearly 11 hours last night. Tomorrow I need to be up earlier since we have two worship services and breakfast at church. My DH and DS#1 will play various instruments at the two services so Easter is a long day for us. DH can play trombone, trumpet, flute and keyboard and DS#1 plays trumpet. We own all of the instruments except a keyboard.
> 
> ...


Add sax and guitar to that list, and I'm right there with your DH, it's so much fun to be able to play so many instruments.  
I Matthew, hope you win the contest, I'll be voting for sure. 
Have a great Easter to you all!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

In the hope and joy of the Easter celebrations, prayers are rising from this point also, Tami, for the little one's family and for your DD as she seeks to offer comfort and support to the heart-broken parents.

Thank you all for the greetings to Tim. He has kept up his usual grades for this latest grading period. But the truly neat thing about Tim this time is that he has had a part in another young man's proving to himself and his totally-dysfunctional immediate family that he, too, is quite capable of being included in the honor roll (A's with one B grade). Gaven believes this truth because he is in two of Tim's classes and '' Tim is really smart'', to quote Gaven.

Ohio Joy

God's rich blessings on your Easter celebrations wherever you may be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary is very good about that - the girls have painted his toe nails - but rollers in his hair - as long as he gets to watch the football game they can do about anything. they are a little old for that now. --- sam


LOL! It'd be too funny if they suddenly decided one Football Sunday to do that now, when they are all grown up. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> At the end of page one. I still have not finished last week. Doubt I will do much more on here today. I ate greasy onion rings last night, and they made me sick. Yuck. Been in bed most of the day. No energy. Should improve quickly tho. Want to wish everyone a very Happy and Blessed Easter.
> 
> Oh, and remind everyone about KAP! PM me or email me at knitapalooza2015 for a registration form. I have sent out abut a dozen, but have only gotten 3 back. Don't forget that registration ends mid May.


Oh! I'll get you mine, I usually remember when I am using my phone instead of my laptop. :roll: 
Hope you are feeling much better, that would be YUCK!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will pass it on to him tomorrow. He will like all his birthday wishes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must give him a few more! He just finished up my plate of refried beans.


 :shock: LOL! Hopefully they don't do to him what they do to Buster.  :roll: :XD: That dog clears a room with ease. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hope all who are celebrating Easter have / had a beautiful and blessed day. Off to watch the Kentucky Cats!


To you also!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Was my size for today for sure. I would gladly share brownies with you.
> It is a perfect cake for boys, they have four boys so.


 I bet they all 4 had a ball with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In the hope and joy of the Easter celebrations, prayers are rising from this point also, Tami, for the little one's family and for your DD as she seeks to offer comfort and support to the heart-broken parents.
> 
> Thank you all for the greetings to Tim. He has kept up his usual grades for this latest grading period. But the truly neat thing about Tim this time is that he has had a part in another young man's proving to himself and his totally-dysfunctional immediate family that he, too, is quite capable of being included in the honor roll (A's with one B grade). Gaven believes this truth because he is in two of Tim's classes and '' Tim is really smart'', to quote Gaven.
> 
> ...


And that just shows that Gavin is very smart too!!  It is so nice to see the positive impact that Tim has on others, he is a very inspiring young man.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!! all caught up, temporarily!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if Hampton Inn does or not. If they will, bring David along! Tell Marla we are not axe murderers.


But we do have pointy sticks and we are not afraid to use them! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for DD's friend and family. They had a little boy about the same time DD had Arriana. He has had many very serious physical issues. Little J has gone on to be with our Lord. It is a very hard time for them, and for DD as she tries to help support her friend.


So sad, my condolences to your family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Add sax and guitar to that list, and I'm right there with your DH, it's so much fun to be able to play so many instruments.
> I Matthew, hope you win the contest, I'll be voting for sure.
> Have a great Easter to you all!!!


Thanks. He will appreciate the support. I hope you have a wonderful Easter as well. I told Matthew that he was going to a family reunion setting rather than a room full of strangers. Marla already knows of Matthew so that is one person she has heard of. He is not a big conversationalist though. I am hoping he will do one of the workshops on Friday evening and he already has plans for his white elephant gift. I guess I should start thinking ahead as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I hope there is a happy solution for your GGD, I'm sure your great family will teach her what a wonderful child she is.

Kaye, what does Marla work at? I hoe she finds a new job that makes her happy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for DD's friend and family. They had a little boy about the same time DD had Arriana. He has had many very serious physical issues. Little J has gone on to be with our Lord. It is a very hard time for them, and for DD as she tries to help support her friend.


Will certainly be praying for the family in this time of sadness and mourning.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just posted this on the Lace Party- one of my favourite photos- the most northerly point of Auckland. The Atiu Peninsula, looking to the Kaipara Harbour.


Julie...It looks beautiful and so peaceful!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

This morning it was 24 degrees Fahrenheit when Matthew and I left to get some blood tests drawn. He was wearing his KAP shirt and shorts. I told him that I was going to tell Gwen. He said "It isn't snowing and it is spring." He did fine. We took my DH's vehicle and discovered that he needed to have new brakes so when we got home and ready to go right back out with DH, we took my car and later took his vehicle to get new brakes. After all of that running around I have been doing dishes and laundry. Dishes are done and I have two small loads of laundry left so it has been a good day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the wide array of recipes. I just can't read them all now so will have to come back later I've been off my Celebrex because of my planned surgery and boy, do I realize how much they helped me. I think every bone in my body is complaining from my toes to my neck. Hope once surgery is over I can get back to normal, or as normal as can be (lol). Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for DD's friend and family. They had a little boy about the same time DD had Arriana. He has had many very serious physical issues. Little J has gone on to be with our Lord. It is a very hard time for them, and for DD as she tries to help support her friend.


How very, very sad. Prayers being aid for DD's friend's family and also for your DD. He is in God's arms now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My eldest DGS didn't know she was even on the way until about 6 weeks before her birth. Being a young black man without much adult male input into his life, he didn't have much interest nor drive to find viable employment until late in this last year. Consequently, he has never supported the child and her mother was more than willing for Paula to assume responsibility for caring for and about the child. And, honestly, Dad didn't object either. Now he and his partner are having a child and so is mother with a man who may or may not have any interest in being a father again.
> 
> This man has older sons with whom he has little relationship. The two of them seem to have more interest in their bed than in any other aspect of life including work. Mother works as a State licensed nurse's assistant in a nursing home. Not much pay and little hope of better wages. She was nearly finished with an advanced certification but with this pregnancy, that has also gotten passed over.
> 
> ...


What a mixed up set of parents the poor girl has. Would be good if her father is settling down and take on some responsibility for her himself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Yes, she will, it will be good for her, she tends to not get out into social situation much. Told her she was going if I had to tie her up and throw her in the back seat.  :roll:


And as she ahs no job she will ahve no excuse not to go! Just need to make sure she doesn't go out and find one befroe then!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for DD's friend and family. They had a little boy about the same time DD had Arriana. He has had many very serious physical issues. Little J has gone on to be with our Lord. It is a very hard time for them, and for DD as she tries to help support her friend.


How terribly distressing for th family. Prayers going up for them and your DD at this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is pretty, I wouldn't get up either, especially after a late night, you get little enough sleep as it is.


That is for real!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: LOL! Hopefully they don't do to him what they do to Buster.  :roll: :XD: That dog clears a room with ease. lol


No sign of anything adverse as yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...It looks beautiful and so peaceful!


It is a lovely spot- been there only the once, not having a vehicle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...It looks beautiful and so peaceful!


It is a lovely spot- been there only the once, not having a vehicle!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> But we do have pointy sticks and we are not afraid to use them! :XD: :XD: :XD:


LOLOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. He will appreciate the support. I hope you have a wonderful Easter as well. I told Matthew that he was going to a family reunion setting rather than a room full of strangers. Marla already knows of Matthew so that is one person she has heard of. He is not a big conversationalist though. I am hoping he will do one of the workshops on Friday evening and he already has plans for his white elephant gift. I guess I should start thinking ahead as well.


And she works with disadvantaged adults so completely understands Matthew.  
I need to start planning other than my class too, I think I have the thrum conquered, so that is a good start though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, I hope there is a happy solution for your GGD, I'm sure your great family will teach her what a wonderful child she is.
> 
> Kaye, what does Marla work at? I hoe she finds a new job that makes her happy.


She works for Diversified Services Inc. which is a company that houses and helps (sort of) disadvantaged adults to be employed and if they can not work in the public, they employ them to work in the shop doing various things. Marla works at one of the group homes. She loves her clients, but it's management that she could do without, and the fact that they haven't gotten raises in 3 years and are only making $8.50/hour, she would have stayed at least another year, but they weren't going to giver her her insurance, so she told them that she quit as of the 31st, amazingly, the next day they offered her her insurance, but she had already decided to leave. She's happy with the decision other than it's a little scary, but she has enough other income coming in that she should be just fine. She'd like to find a job being a caretaker for an elderly person, she's only 4 years older than I, lol, that gets double looks when she tells people that I'm her daughter, lol, then specifies the step part. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She works for Diversified Services Inc. which is a company that houses and helps (sort of) disadvantaged adults to be employed and if they can not work in the public, they employ them to work in the shop doing various things. Marla works at one of the group homes. She loves her clients, but it's management that she could do without, and the fact that they haven't gotten raises in 3 years and are only making $8.50/hour, she would have stayed at least another year, but they weren't going to giver her her insurance, so she told them that she quit as of the 31st, amazingly, the next day they offered her her insurance, but she had already decided to leave. She's happy with the decision other than it's a little scary, but she has enough other income coming in that she should be just fine. She'd like to find a job being a caretaker for an elderly person, she's only 4 years older than I, lol, that gets double looks when she tells people that I'm her daughter, lol, then specifies the step part. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And as she ahs no job she will ahve no excuse not to go! Just need to make sure she doesn't go out and find one befroe then!


Yep, she said that if she gets an offer, she'll just tell them that she'll be out of town those days, ahead of time. lolol Otherwise I may need bail for kidnapping. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No sign of anything adverse as yet!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD:


Mind you it won't be far through his system, yet! Just had not thought of that one!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it seems it is bedtime, and actually, since it's after 10pm here and I didn't get to bed until around 1am since D got in so late last night, and Ryssa had me up at 7:30am, I'm pooped. Think I'll go play a game of bubble witch 2 on the tablet and get some sleep. I did figure out that eating Dark Chocolate Peanut Butter cups before bed is not a good idea, it only took me a couple months of doing that to realize that the nights I did, I woke up about 3am and the nights that I didn't, I didn't wake up until the alarm went off unless I had to use the restroom, and even then I could go right back to sleep, not so after Dark Choc. Funny, coffee doesn't have that effect on my. Oh well... 
Night Julie and anyone else still up. Hugs and have a great Easter. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you it won't be far through his system, yet! Just had not thought of that one!


LOL!!!

And love the new avatar, great picture. Is that you or is that your DGD when she was younger?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, she said that if she gets an offer, she'll just tell them that she'll be out of town those days, ahead of time. lolol Otherwise I may need bail for kidnapping. LOL


I'm sure we can all help out if that arises :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> And love the new avatar, great picture. Is that you or is that your DGD when she was younger?


Or Myfanwey? Think the spelling might be slightly different to this. Maybe Bronwyn.
Style looks too old for GD


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it seems it is bedtime, and actually, since it's after 10pm here and I didn't get to bed until around 1am since D got in so late last night, and Ryssa had me up at 7:30am, I'm pooped. Think I'll go play a game of bubble witch 2 on the tablet and get some sleep. I did figure out that eating Dark Chocolate Peanut Butter cups before bed is not a good idea, it only took me a couple months of doing that to realize that the nights I did, I woke up about 3am and the nights that I didn't, I didn't wake up until the alarm went off unless I had to use the restroom, and even then I could go right back to sleep, not so after Dark Choc. Funny, coffee doesn't have that effect on my. Oh well...
> Night Julie and anyone else still up. Hugs and have a great Easter.
> Sweet dreams.


Margaret and Cathy, and sometimes Heather and Denise may be on board soon!, sleep tight!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> And love the new avatar, great picture. Is that you or is that your DGD when she was younger?


me at three, taken by Polyphoto in Glasgow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely picture Julie - what kind of weather do they have there and how far away from you? love the new avatar. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just posted this on the Lace Party- one of my favourite photos- the most northerly point of Auckland. The Atiu Peninsula, looking to the Kaipara Harbour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely picture Julie - what kind of weather do they have there and how far away from you? love the new avatar. --- sam


Thanks, Sam! It would be a good 50K north of me, as the crow flies- rather more to drive there, the weather would be much the same as what we get- i.e., mild, and usually a bit wet, certainly in winter. Frosts very rare.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming their way to wrap them and dd up in warm healing energy - this is very sad - but no doubt they have some good memories that should help them weather the storm. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for DD's friend and family. They had a little boy about the same time DD had Arriana. He has had many very serious physical issues. Little J has gone on to be with our Lord. It is a very hard time for them, and for DD as she tries to help support her friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really think you should bring david along - the husbands would welcome another "adventurer" to go with them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Yes, she will, it will be good for her, she tends to not get out into social situation much. Told her she was going if I had to tie her up and throw her in the back seat.  :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hickory can also clear a room and not even realize what she has done. --- sam --- actually she wants to go with everyone.



Poledra65 said:


> :shock: LOL! Hopefully they don't do to him what they do to Buster.  :roll: :XD: That dog clears a room with ease. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when is your surgery? --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks Sam for the wide array of recipes. I just can't read them all now so will have to come back later I've been off my Celebrex because of my planned surgery and boy, do I realize how much they helped me. I think every bone in my body is complaining from my toes to my neck. Hope once surgery is over I can get back to normal, or as normal as can be (lol). Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad, my condolences to your family.


Condolences to your daughters friend and family from me too . Such sad news 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Good morning and a happy Easter everyone . The weatherman got it right for a change . Beautiful sunshine yesterday and again to day . I'm going to walk to church this morning exercise will do me good 

Love your new avatar Julie 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think it will be that warm here. low 50's which isn't too bad I guess as long as there is no wind and lots of sunshine. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Good morning and a happy Easter everyone . The weatherman got it right for a change . Beautiful sunshine yesterday and again to day . I'm going to walk to church this morning exercise will do me good
> 
> Love your new avatar Julie
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to go to bed --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> was it noticeable in the northern hemisphere? --- sam


We had an eclipse here about a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I don't think it will be that warm here. low 50's which isn't too bad I guess as long as there is no wind and lots of sunshine. --- sam


Going to be about 17 here which is about mid 60's I think 
And I'll say goodnight

Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hah, I was right. That beautiful little girl is you.
Ohio Joy, prayers that life will be more loving and stable for your DGGD.
Tami, healing energy for your daughter as she supports her friend.
Gwen, hope nausea subsides.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone! Bit of a misty start here, but hopefully it will be nice later. Luke slept well last night (8.30pm - 7.30am) although what a restless sleeper he is, spent the night kicking me in the back and trying to throw himself out of the bed...all whilst sound asleep! :shock: I showed him Seth's birthday cake this morning and he said,"Cake out!"....now trying to explain why he can't have any! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey and Happy Easter/Passover or whatever you celebrate.

Welcome McGuire, from the UK always nice to see new faces.

Family is coming over today for an egg hunt and lunch.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh gosh... page 20 :shock: 

Happy Easter TP family!  

Off to catch up.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Not until September, but yes finally he can go. He is very excited about it too. I will start getting him new workbooks and hopefully he will use them for more than coloring books.


Happy Birthday (late) Seth. I hope you had a great day. Wow 5 ! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning and a happy Easter everyone . The weatherman got it right for a change . Beautiful sunshine yesterday and again to day . I'm going to walk to church this morning exercise will do me good
> 
> Love your new avatar Julie
> Sonja


Have a lovely day, Sonja- and thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hah, I was right. That beautiful little girl is you.
> Ohio Joy, prayers that life will be more loving and stable for your DGGD.
> Tami, healing energy for your daughter as she supports her friend.
> Gwen, hope nausea subsides.


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Up early to start making part of our Easter meal. I also got some laundry going as well. Caught up here so now to get Matthew awake and ready for church. DH and DS#1 have been at church for at least a half hour already. I am sure Matthew is enjoying "sleeping in" although he will be up earlier than his normal. 

Happy Easter to all who celebrate it. Some of you have already celebrated and I hope you were blessed with a wonderful day as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Up early to start making part of our Easter meal. I also got some laundry going as well. Caught up here so now to get Matthew awake and ready for church. DH and DS#1 have been at church for at least a half hour already. I am sure Matthew is enjoying "sleeping in" although he will be up earlier than his normal.
> 
> Happy Easter to all who celebrate it. Some of you have already celebrated and I hope you were blessed with a wonderful day as well.


Our Easter Sunday is drawing to a close- my grandson obviously took a long time in the shower- he has to wash his hair on Sunday nights, ready for school, usually- although tomorrow is a school holiday- so I never heard from him- I am negotiating with Bronwen that maybe we aim for a different night.

Are those the competition drawings, Pacer? He has captured their expressions so well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our Easter Sunday is drawing to a close- my grandson obviously took a long time in the shower- he has to wash his hair on Sunday nights, ready for school, usually- although tomorrow is a school holiday- so I never heard from him- I am negotiating with Bronwen that maybe we aim for a different night.


Sorry you didn't get to visit with him. Happy Easter from Matthew and me.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did figure out that eating Dark Chocolate Peanut Butter cups before bed is not a good idea, it only took me a couple months of doing that to realize that the nights I did, I woke up about 3am and the nights that I didn't, I didn't wake up until the alarm went off unless I had to use the restroom, and even then I could go right back to sleep, not so after Dark Choc. Funny, coffee doesn't have that effect on my. Oh well...
> Night Julie and anyone else still up. Hugs and have a great Easter.
> Sweet dreams.


I've just discovered that I have a similar problem with eating chocolate after about 4 pm, Kaye. And today is going to be long enough with a good night's sleep; without it, I'll really be whipped by the time everyone is gone this evening.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorry you didn't get to visit with him. Happy Easter from Matthew and me.


And have a lovely day, yourselves! Enjoy your church service, when you get there!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our Easter Sunday is drawing to a close- my grandson obviously took a long time in the shower- he has to wash his hair on Sunday nights, ready for school, usually- although tomorrow is a school holiday- so I never heard from him- I am negotiating with Bronwen that maybe we aim for a different night.
> 
> Are those the competition drawings, Pacer? He has captured their expressions so well.


It is not the competition drawing. The drawing that he entered is of a cat walking through the grass and the cat has a blade of grass in its mouth. He titled it "Ki Ki in the Jungle" since that is what the owner of the cat referenced the picture as. The drawing had to be framed so we had to choose one that was already framed. Once it is on facebook for voting, I will let everyone know how to find it and get their vote in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've just discovered that I have a similar problem with eating chocolate after about 4 pm, Kaye. And today is going to be long enough with a good night's sleep; without it, I'll really be whipped by the time everyone is gone this evening.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope it will be a lovely day, none the less, Joy!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And have a lovely day, yourselves! Enjoy your church service, when you get there!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is not the competition drawing. The drawing that he entered is of a cat walking through the grass and the cat has a blade of grass in its mouth. He titled it "Ki Ki in the Jungle" since that is what the owner of the cat referenced the picture as. The drawing had to be framed so we had to choose one that was already framed. Once it is on facebook for voting, I will let everyone know how to find it and get their vote in.


Ah, I was under the impression it was a dog drawing- but that presumably is the one you have just posted!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe she can share Serena and my birthday-17th? Did you realise how close to being 1 Serena is?


 :thumbup: Hasnt this last 12 months gone sooo fast?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope it will be a lovely day, none the less, Joy!


Thanks, Julie. Yes, it will be a glorious day--even if it were pouring rain--if only for its significance.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Will keep that precious DGGD in my prayers for love and security in your wonderful family.
> Hi, to Tim!
> Junek


Ditto.........


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie. Yes, it will be a glorious day--even if it were pouring rain--if only for its significance.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Best day in the Christian Calender!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I doubt that I will get caught up tonight..... we moved our clocks back an hour last night and it feels really late. It will take a few days to get used to the new time..... 

I am only skimming through so please excuse me for not posting much but I promise I am taking in what you are all saying and thinking of you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I doubt that I will get caught up tonight..... we moved our clocks back an hour last night and it feels really late. It will take a few days to get used to the new time.....
> 
> I am only skimming through so please excuse me for not posting much but I promise I am taking in what you are all saying and thinking of you all.


It is good none the less to see you in your more usual routine! Sleep well, when you do go to bed!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I think that David is going to take his second week of vacation that week so that he can stay home and take care of critters, though, if the hotel will allow pets, Marla and I will bring Pico and Ryssa with us, with their crates too of course. lol
> Marla keeps saying that she can't believe she's going to let me drag her cross country to Ohio in August to meet a group of people she's never met. LOL! It's going to be sooooo much fun!!


Looking forward to meeting you and welcoming Marla into our crazy bunch.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good none the less to see you in your more usual routine! Sleep well, when you do go to bed!


Thanks Julie, you too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think she will have fun, we don't bite. Unless provoked 😱😬😊
> I hope they do allow pets.


She just has to remember that we carry pointy sticks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie, you too.


I am on my second wind- having rested between 6 and 11!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My eldest DGS didn't know she was even on the way until about 6 weeks before her birth. Being a young black man without much adult male input into his life, he didn't have much interest nor drive to find viable employment until late in this last year. Consequently, he has never supported the child and her mother was more than willing for Paula to assume responsibility for caring for and about the child. And, honestly, Dad didn't object either. Now he and his partner are having a child and so is mother with a man who may or may not have any interest in being a father again.
> 
> This man has older sons with whom he has little relationship. The two of them seem to have more interest in their bed than in any other aspect of life including work. Mother works as a State licensed nurse's assistant in a nursing home. Not much pay and little hope of better wages. She was nearly finished with an advanced certification but with this pregnancy, that has also gotten passed over.
> 
> ...


I'm always so sad when I hear of children who are in situations like this. Extended family can be so important to every child's life even when they're in loving families. I love the way you take care of your family!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for DD's friend and family. They had a little boy about the same time DD had Arriana. He has had many very serious physical issues. Little J has gone on to be with our Lord. It is a very hard time for them, and for DD as she tries to help support her friend.


So very sorry that Little J has left this world and sending up prayers for his parents and for your DD.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> But we do have pointy sticks and we are not afraid to use them! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Mary, you beat me to this remark!!! But, we've learned to be gentle with our pointy sticks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Up early to start making part of our Easter meal. I also got some laundry going as well. Caught up here so now to get Matthew awake and ready for church. DH and DS#1 have been at church for at least a half hour already. I am sure Matthew is enjoying "sleeping in" although he will be up earlier than his normal.
> 
> Happy Easter to all who celebrate it. Some of you have already celebrated and I hope you were blessed with a wonderful day as well.


Happy Easter to you and your family too . I've already been to church . Love hearing the children singing with such gusto 
Tell Mathew he's drawing is fantastic . I'm so jealous I always wanted to be able to draw lovely pictures but can just about manage a smiley face or a stick figure 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our Easter Sunday is drawing to a close- my grandson obviously took a long time in the shower- he has to wash his hair on Sunday nights, ready for school, usually- although tomorrow is a school holiday- so I never heard from him- I am negotiating with Bronwen that maybe we aim for a different night.
> 
> Are those the competition drawings, Pacer? He has captured their expressions so well.


Sorry you missed your special time with your grandson . Hope you can sort something out with your daughter 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite clear here- but it happened around 2 a.m., and I just could not raise the enthusiasm to get out of bed!


I think it was right before sunrise here when it started but the moon set before it was total. I was up but with the clouds, there was nothing to see.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I doubt that I will get caught up tonight..... we moved our clocks back an hour last night and it feels really late. It will take a few days to get used to the new time.....
> 
> I am only skimming through so please excuse me for not posting much but I promise I am taking in what you are all saying and thinking of you all.


I know how you feel ours went forward last week and I'm still not tired on the night when the clock is telling me I should be 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you missed your special time with your grandson . Hope you can sort something out with your daughter
> Sonja


I had made a leading remark- but there was no effort made for the kids to thank me for their Easter eggs- which were quite pricey- I felt quite put out- that there is no effort made for even common coutesy on the part of the children, I think the problem stems largely from their father's bad attitude towards me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think it was right before sunrise here when it started but the moon set before it was total. I was up but with the clouds, there was nothing to see.
> Junek


Oh well! is it 2018 for the next- I think that is what they said.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 17 and I need to be in bed. Goodnight.

Have a lovely Easter everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just posted this on the Lace Party- one of my favourite photos- the most northerly point of Auckland. The Atiu Peninsula, looking to the Kaipara Harbour.


It's a lovely view!

Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's a lovely view!
> 
> Junek


 :thumbup: I think so too!

The Madryn shawl that I am working to Norma's design- finally starting to get the hang of a lace chart- not so many mistakes- but I will start over- attempt #4, this is #3.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time to go back to bed!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for DD's friend and family. They had a little boy about the same time DD had Arriana. He has had many very serious physical issues. Little J has gone on to be with our Lord. It is a very hard time for them, and for DD as she tries to help support her friend.


It must be terrible to lose a child!! I cannot begin to imagine the pain. My heart is breaking for the parents. I'll gladly say a special prayer for them!
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Up early to start making part of our Easter meal. I also got some laundry going as well. Caught up here so now to get Matthew awake and ready for church. DH and DS#1 have been at church for at least a half hour already. I am sure Matthew is enjoying "sleeping in" although he will be up earlier than his normal.
> 
> Happy Easter to all who celebrate it. Some of you have already celebrated and I hope you were blessed with a wonderful day as well.


Happy Easter back at Matthew. He sure is talented. His pictures are beautiful, as always.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Up early to start making part of our Easter meal. I also got some laundry going as well. Caught up here so now to get Matthew awake and ready for church. DH and DS#1 have been at church for at least a half hour already. I am sure Matthew is enjoying "sleeping in" although he will be up earlier than his normal.
> 
> Happy Easter to all who celebrate it. Some of you have already celebrated and I hope you were blessed with a wonderful day as well.


Matthew's drawings are wonderful, as usual!
A happy Easter to everyone!

Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good Morning. Happy Easter Sunday to you.
I woke up yesterday with a sore throat etc. Well I pretty much went to bed by supper time. Gage was not to far behind. Can't shake the cough he has for over a month.
So we woke up to snow.  

Going to get some breakfast for Gage. Check in later.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I think so too!
> 
> The Madryn shawl that I am working to Norma's design- finally starting to get the hang of a lace chart- not so many mistakes- but I will start over- attempt #4, this is #3.


It's still lovely! One of these days I'm going to be brave and try a lace chart. I used to do counted cross stitch so I'm hoping that will help me with a lace chart!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning. Happy Easter Sunday to you.
> I woke up yesterday with a sore throat etc. Well I pretty much went to bed by supper time. Gage was not to far behind. Can't shake the cough he has for over a month.
> So we woke up to snow.
> 
> Going to get some breakfast for Gage. Check in later.


Happy Easter to your family! Hi, Gave...hope you feel better soon, Mel.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's still lovely! One of these days I'm going to be brave and try a lace chart. I used to do counted cross stitch so I'm hoping that will help me with a lace chart!
> Junek


It should help in reading the symbols right!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Easter.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy birthday to Seth, a blessed Easter to all who celebrate it, a good spring to those in the northern hemisphere and a peaceful and happy day to everyone else. 

The complicated lemon tart is completed and ready to take to DDs today. After the tasting I'll pass on the recipe if it deserves sharing and if there's anyone out there who wants to be fussing around with it for two days!!!

I've been dealing with some pretty unpleasant right leg pain along with a "hitch in my "gittalong." Chiropractor has helped immensely, but he's now thinking it's more hip than back-related. Hoping it's not leading to a need for a replacement. The shoulder went well, but I think a hip is something else...

Matthew, your drawings just keep getting better and better. You little dogs have such touching facial expressions. I just want to pet them!

Sadly, I thought i had better cancel my trip this week. Just not sure how my body would deal with a lot of walking around Washington D.C. But it is a place in the states i have not visited and was so looking forward to seeing our nation's capitol.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, so sorry you have hitch in your glitch and had to cancel trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sure we can all help out if that arises :-D :-D :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: LOL! Thank you!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or Myfanwey? Think the spelling might be slightly different to this. Maybe Bronwyn.
> Style looks too old for GD


Thats what I thought too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> me at three, taken by Polyphoto in Glasgow.


Okay, thought remembered that from when you've posted it before, it is a great picture though, either way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> hickory can also clear a room and not even realize what she has done. --- sam --- actually she wants to go with everyone.


LOL!!! Little Pico cleared the room, she was laying on my lap when I was talking to my Aunt on the phone, my Aunt thought it was funny, but she wasn't the one being assaulted by it. :roll: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy birthday to Seth, a blessed Easter to all who celebrate it, a good spring to those in the northern hemisphere and a peaceful and happy day to everyone else.
> 
> The complicated lemon tart is completed and ready to take to DDs today. After the tasting I'll pass on the recipe if it deserves sharing and if there's anyone out there who wants to be fussing around with it for two days!!!
> 
> ...


So sorry that you're doing poorly with the leg/hip/back. Washington DC is wonderful, but does take quite a bit of walking to fully enjoy all the sites. I'll have to check if the Cherry Blossoms are still in bloom or already peaked out---I want to see that someday.

Hope you find a remedy to your pain...my sister had a hip replacement and it's been wonderful for her. Happy Easter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning and a happy Easter everyone . The weatherman got it right for a change . Beautiful sunshine yesterday and again to day . I'm going to walk to church this morning exercise will do me good
> 
> Love your new avatar Julie
> Sonja


Happy Easter!! 
Woke up to 61F in the house. :shock: Had to turn up the thermostat a little, it is 40F outside though so not too bad, should be in the 70's, that will make for lovely egg hunting this afternoon for a the local children.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kindly let Matthew know that his art is wonderful. I so enjoy when you post it. 
Machriste, and others with pain, I am so sorry for your discomfort. Prayers of healing for you.
Today is Easter, a Happy Day for me. It is beautiful outside and it appears that so far the apple has not been frosted, though the apricot does appear to have been. Molly beagle to the vet..weight 45 pounds, and bl. glc. 73. We are doing a happy dance.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Up early to start making part of our Easter meal. I also got some laundry going as well. Caught up here so now to get Matthew awake and ready for church. DH and DS#1 have been at church for at least a half hour already. I am sure Matthew is enjoying "sleeping in" although he will be up earlier than his normal.
> 
> Happy Easter to all who celebrate it. Some of you have already celebrated and I hope you were blessed with a wonderful day as well.


Happy Easter to you, Matthew and the rest of the family. The pups are fantastic, Matthew!!!! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie. Yes, it will be a glorious day--even if it were pouring rain--if only for its significance.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looking forward to meeting you and welcoming Marla into our crazy bunch.


 Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She just has to remember that we carry pointy sticks.


lol! She knits too, though not nearly as much as I do, she mostly does baby afghans, but she's branching out to try a dog sweater (after I teach her cables). lol And she is just finishing up a triangle shawl, that is very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I think so too!
> 
> The Madryn shawl that I am working to Norma's design- finally starting to get the hang of a lace chart- not so many mistakes- but I will start over- attempt #4, this is #3.


I think that is look fantastic, I love the color and the pattern is very pretty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear of the little one's passing, Tami. Such a hard thing for them to bear.

We're off to the brunch. Hope to get caught up later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning. Happy Easter Sunday to you.
> I woke up yesterday with a sore throat etc. Well I pretty much went to bed by supper time. Gage was not to far behind. Can't shake the cough he has for over a month.
> So we woke up to snow.
> 
> Going to get some breakfast for Gage. Check in later.


Yep, it's Easter Sunday, we used to get snow in Alaska on Easter too, most of the time, we always said it wasn't Easter if we didn't get snow. lol
I hope you and Gage start to feel better quickly, that does put a damper on the days festivities, and just all around enjoyment when you don't feel well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy Easter to you and your family too . I've already been to church . Love hearing the children singing with such gusto
> Tell Mathew he's drawing is fantastic . I'm so jealous I always wanted to be able to draw lovely pictures but can just about manage a smiley face or a stick figure
> Sonja


M friend who taught the silk painting class I took last fall also teaches other art classes. She says all people are cape bale of drawing/painting, it is just on the opposite side of the brain then that which we use most often so we have tom train that side of the brain to work. Obviously that side of my brain has never woken up :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy birthday to Seth, a blessed Easter to all who celebrate it, a good spring to those in the northern hemisphere and a peaceful and happy day to everyone else.
> 
> The complicated lemon tart is completed and ready to take to DDs today. After the tasting I'll pass on the recipe if it deserves sharing and if there's anyone out there who wants to be fussing around with it for two days!!!
> 
> ...


Too bad about cancelling your trip, I hope that the can come up with a non-surgical solution, but if it ends up needing to be, I hope that it goes smoothly with a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> M friend who taught the silk painting class I took last fall also teaches other art classes. She says all people are cape bale of drawing/painting, it is just on the opposite side of the brain then that which we use most often so we have tom train that side of the brain to work. Obviously that side of my brain has never woken up :lol:


 Mine must be somewhere with yours then, comatose in my case. lol I am NOT a drawer/painter by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone, enjoy your celebrations. We will, I hope have a family meal later this week to celebrate as the kids are both working right now.

Julie, love scenic photo & your shawl is coming along beautifully.

Machristie, I hope the " hitch in your git along" is better soon. Sorry you've had to cancel your vacation, I hope you can reschedule. I too would like to visit Washington, just have to get DH convinced.

Pacer, Matthews drawings are improving all the time, just great.
Beautiful sunny here today but still below freezing, spring is to come later in the week.
I think I will spend some time today transplanting my bedding plants, will have to bring in s rack from the greenhouse as my shelf in the bedroom is already full, not w good sign this early. I seem to always get carried away. I wanted some Dahlias & bought a bag at Costco, 15 in it so have them planted in pots, they take up so much room, I may regret the buy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Happy Easter to your family! Hi, Gave...hope you feel better soon, Mel.
> Junek


Oops! You know I meant Gage, no matter what this tablet said!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it will be WONDERFUL to finally meet you and then the added bonus of Marla! I hope the hotel allows pets but I have no idea.

Oh, meant to tell folks Marianne WILL be able to come with me. I ams o glad. We have such fun traveling together. She and I are going in together to make something for the goodie bags too. Woohoo!



Poledra65 said:


> And I think that David is going to take his second week of vacation that week so that he can stay home and take care of critters, though, if the hotel will allow pets, Marla and I will bring Pico and Ryssa with us, with their crates too of course. lol
> Marla keeps saying that she can't believe she's going to let me drag her cross country to Ohio in August to meet a group of people she's never met. LOL! It's going to be sooooo much fun!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy birthday to Seth, a blessed Easter to all who celebrate it, a good spring to those in the northern hemisphere and a peaceful and happy day to everyone else.
> 
> The complicated lemon tart is completed and ready to take to DDs today. After the tasting I'll pass on the recipe if it deserves sharing and if there's anyone out there who wants to be fussing around with it for two days!!!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you had to cancel your trip. That's always disappointing.
I had my right hip replaced 6 years ago and the pain after surgery was nothing compared to the pain I was in before. I came home after 4 days, my daughter was here to help, and after a week or two a physical therapist came and gave me exercises. Best thing I ever did!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely photos as usual. I so enjoy seeing your part of the world.

By the way, is the new avatar you as a child? What a precious little one with lovely blonde blonde hair.

HAPPY EASTER JULIE! (even though a day late)


Lurker 2 said:


> Auckland has a very long and relatively narrow territory- The Kaipara is a very large Harbour- has about the longest shoreline of any in the world. I was quite surprised to realise how far north the city went- although that is a Regional Park.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This situation just breaks my heart as I'm sure it does your's also Joy. I've refrained up until now commenting on it but how unfair for the child. This child certainly didn't ask to be born and definitely didn't ask to be treated in such a manner. I want to just wrap my arms around her and love her myself. I know you certainy don't need another responsibility but she sure would benefit from your love, guidance, and consistancy. I will be keeping this child in my prayers. Please PM me her called name if possible so I can pray specifically for her. I know God knows all but it will help me focus my prayers more. God bless you and yours Joy.


jheiens said:


> My eldest DGS didn't know she was even on the way until about 6 weeks before her birth. Being a young black man without much adult male input into his life, he didn't have much interest nor drive to find viable employment until late in this last year. Consequently, he has never supported the child and her mother was more than willing for Paula to assume responsibility for caring for and about the child. And, honestly, Dad didn't object either. Now he and his partner are having a child and so is mother with a man who may or may not have any interest in being a father again.
> 
> This man has older sons with whom he has little relationship. The two of them seem to have more interest in their bed than in any other aspect of life including work. Mother works as a State licensed nurse's assistant in a nursing home. Not much pay and little hope of better wages. She was nearly finished with an advanced certification but with this pregnancy, that has also gotten passed over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She's got them. I am so sorry.


tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for DD's friend and family. They had a little boy about the same time DD had Arriana. He has had many very serious physical issues. Little J has gone on to be with our Lord. It is a very hard time for them, and for DD as she tries to help support her friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...Matthew I have been wearing mine too! Sure hope you and mom can come visit some day. I understand how this summer is filled already (so it sounds) but would love it eventually.


pacer said:


> This morning it was 24 degrees Fahrenheit when Matthew and I left to get some blood tests drawn. He was wearing his KAP shirt and shorts. I told him that I was going to tell Gwen. He said "It isn't snowing and it is spring." He did fine. We took my DH's vehicle and discovered that he needed to have new brakes so when we got home and ready to go right back out with DH, we took my car and later took his vehicle to get new brakes. After all of that running around I have been doing dishes and laundry. Dishes are done and I have two small loads of laundry left so it has been a good day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Budasha I am so sorry you are in pain while awaiting surgery. I hope you'll be able to get back on the Celebrex quickly afterwards. Also, praying that the oral surgery goes well and quick healing. {{{gentle hugs}}}


budasha said:


> Thanks Sam for the wide array of recipes. I just can't read them all now so will have to come back later I've been off my Celebrex because of my planned surgery and boy, do I realize how much they helped me. I think every bone in my body is complaining from my toes to my neck. Hope once surgery is over I can get back to normal, or as normal as can be (lol). Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't forget to let us know what we need to prepare for your class! I am so excited about learning it (or at least attempting to learn it...LOL)


Poledra65 said:


> And she works with disadvantaged adults so completely understands Matthew.
> I need to start planning other than my class too, I think I have the thrum conquered, so that is a good start though. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great drawing matthew --- sam



pacer said:


> Up early to start making part of our Easter meal. I also got some laundry going as well. Caught up here so now to get Matthew awake and ready for church. DH and DS#1 have been at church for at least a half hour already. I am sure Matthew is enjoying "sleeping in" although he will be up earlier than his normal.
> 
> Happy Easter to all who celebrate it. Some of you have already celebrated and I hope you were blessed with a wonderful day as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

much too fast. -- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Hasnt this last 12 months gone sooo fast?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for DD's friend and family. They had a little boy about the same time DD had Arriana. He has had many very serious physical issues. Little J has gone on to be with our Lord. It is a very hard time for them, and for DD as she tries to help support her friend.


They are all in our prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks lovely from here. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I think so too!
> 
> The Madryn shawl that I am working to Norma's design- finally starting to get the hang of a lace chart- not so many mistakes- but I will start over- attempt #4, this is #3.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Julie....I'm far from an expert and I wouldn't know a mistake unless you pointed it out...I just LOVE this. I sure wouldn't start over but I do understand if you do....each to her own comfort level. Just love it and needed to let you know.



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I think so too!
> 
> The Madryn shawl that I am working to Norma's design- finally starting to get the hang of a lace chart- not so many mistakes- but I will start over- attempt #4, this is #3.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Prayers for little J


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad the chiropractor helped some and will continue to keep you in my prayers for the hip. Hopefully hip replacement won't be necessary but will say that if that happens it is easier than a knee replacement ( having had both hips and both knees done). Down side of hip replacement is that you can not put weight on it for awhile while it heals whereas knees they make you try walking almost immediately. Anyway, will pray that it won't even lead to that need.



machriste said:


> Happy birthday to Seth, a blessed Easter to all who celebrate it, a good spring to those in the northern hemisphere and a peaceful and happy day to everyone else.
> 
> The complicated lemon tart is completed and ready to take to DDs today. After the tasting I'll pass on the recipe if it deserves sharing and if there's anyone out there who wants to be fussing around with it for two days!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, thought remembered that from when you've posted it before, it is a great picture though, either way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I've been here close to 2 hours so I'm off to FINALLY get out of my pjs and get dressed for the day. Will try to pop in later. Sending out a group hug with wishes for a blessed day for everyone. {{{{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}}} TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that is look fantastic, I love the color and the pattern is very pretty.


Norma has done a wonderful job, for her first serious design effort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy Easter everyone, enjoy your celebrations. We will, I hope have a family meal later this week to celebrate as the kids are both working right now.
> 
> Julie, love scenic photo & your shawl is coming along beautifully.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely photos as usual. I so enjoy seeing your part of the world.
> 
> By the way, is the new avatar you as a child? What a precious little one with lovely blonde blonde hair.
> 
> HAPPY EASTER JULIE! (even though a day late)


I hope you showed Brantley too! You know when that Lotto ticket comes good, how welcome you are!

Yes I am the blondie! 3 years old.

Have a wonderful Easter Sunday, too, Gwen and all the family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks lovely from here. --- sam


It is the angle of the photograph, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay Julie....I'm far from an expert and I wouldn't know a mistake unless you pointed it out...I just LOVE this. I sure wouldn't start over but I do understand if you do....each to her own comfort level. Just love it and needed to let you know.


It is a lovely design- and I want to do it justice, I am getting from the exercise what I had hoped. But I do want a good start!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've been here close to 2 hours so I'm off to FINALLY get out of my pjs and get dressed for the day. Will try to pop in later. Sending out a group hug with wishes for a blessed day for everyone. {{{{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}}} TTYL


I am in on that hug!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Easter to all. We have just returned from a walk up the village and from a leisurely late lunch at the Italian restaurant. It was quite warm and sunny for the walk and the lunch was delicious. The food there is definitely well worth the money and the staff are attentive. Going to relax in front of the tv or readinG now. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Easter to all. We have just returned from a walk up the village and from a leisurely late lunch at the Italian restaurant. It was quite warm and sunny for the walk and the lunch was delicious. The food there is definitely well worth the money and the staff are attentive. Going to relax in front of the tv or readinG now. Take care.


Good Italian is one of my favourites- I usually end up doing it myself! Glad it was a good outing! Enjoy your evening!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been snoozing on the couch off and on this afternoon. This cold is kicking my butt. 

Have been awake for a while now and have started the 2nd pair of longies for my friend who ordered them. She liked the practice pair so I only have to make this pair.

Off I go. Going to look for some chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have finally sat down for the evening . I don't think I could move if there was a fire . &#128512;I have been on the go since 5 this morning with little stops here and there Cleaned bathrooms , 2loads of washing walked dog twice , church , cooked Sunday lunch and been doing gardening for hours , now trying to get splinters out of hands from prickly bushes that I curse every time I cut them 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> M friend who taught the silk painting class I took last fall also teaches other art classes. She says all people are cape bale of drawing/painting, it is just on the opposite side of the brain then that which we use most often so we have tom train that side of the brain to work. Obviously that side of my brain has never woken up :lol:


I'm with you I can just about get the side of the brain I use most to work 😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning. Happy Easter Sunday to you.
> I woke up yesterday with a sore throat etc. Well I pretty much went to bed by supper time. Gage was not to far behind. Can't shake the cough he has for over a month.
> So we woke up to snow.
> 
> Going to get some breakfast for Gage. Check in later.


Happy Easter Mel hope you and Gage feel better soon . Sorry about the snow hope that goes soon too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, so sorry you have hitch in your glitch and had to cancel trip.


I'm sorry to I hope you get better soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Like the new Avatar, Sonja- but I need to look for a different colour- I have been associating you with red!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely design- and I want to do it justice, I am getting from the exercise what I had hoped. But I do want a good start!


I've been admiring all the lovely work over on the lace party . It's all beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been admiring all the lovely work over on the lace party . It's all beautiful
> Sonja


So glad you are joining us there, Sonja- it is amazing some of the work people are doing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Like the new Avatar, Sonja- but I need to look for a different colour- I have been associating you with red!!!!!!


I was sat here trying to decide what to do and got to looking at pictures and this outfit reminded me of spring 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was sat here trying to decide what to do and got to looking at pictures and this outfit reminded me of spring
> Sonja


Could we see the full size photo of it? Your work looks so lovely- is this the one you are keeping?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you are joining us there, Sonja- it is amazing some of the work people are doing!


I would like to join but I cannot find a nice yarn to make a lace shawl with 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would like to join but I cannot find a nice yarn to make a lace shawl with
> Sonja


maybe you should try online- I believe Ice Yarns to be good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Could we see the full size photo of it? Your work looks so lovely- is this the one you are keeping?


I knit these last year and kept them but I'm not to sure about hat


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Such lovely work, Sonja! How many months would you have been knitting, when you made these?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> maybe you should try online- I believe Ice Yarns to be good.


I don't think it's worth ordering online if you only want a few items . A ball of yarn will jump out and shout buy me one of these days I'll know what I'm looking for when I see it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't think it's worth ordering online if you only want a few items . A ball of yarn will jump out and shout buy me one of these days I'll know what I'm looking for when I see it
> Sonja


still, check them out- their postage rates are supposed to be very good- they are heartily recommended by my friend Joy in NSW, Australia- and she does beautiful lace work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Such lovely work, Sonja! How many months would you have been knitting, when you made these?


I did the dress hat and booties first I must have been knitting for about about 10 month ,followed by the coat It was my first try at an actual dress and I shortened the sleeves because I thought they would bunch up under the coat 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did the dress hat and booties first I must have been knitting for about about 10 month ,followed by the coat It was my first try at an actual dress and I shortened the sleeves because I thought they would bunch up under the coat
> Sonja


I have been saying it for a while, you are a natural when it comes to knitting- you have so much talent!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> still, check them out- their postage rates are supposed to be very good- they are heartily recommended by my friend Joy in NSW, Australia- and she does beautiful lace work.


Ok I will take a look . Any suggestions on what kind of yarn I will need ? 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Back from brunch and over full! So much good food. 

Sonja, that set is lovely. I was nowhere near as fearless a knitter as you in my first efforts. Good on you!

Matthew's dogs are great. He always captures such personality in their expressions!

Thought I might knit a bit but I'm sleepy! Ha ha...definitely too much food! Perhaps a cup of tea will revive me. 

Healing thoughts for all who need them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ok I will take a look . Any suggestions on what kind of yarn I will need ?
> Sonja


you will find they have a good selection of lace weights, through all the heavier yarns- mixtures, and various natural yarns- personally I prefer the natural yarns, but many on the lace party use acrylics. Lace can come in almost any weight- you just have to adjust your needle size- always greater than the recommended gauge on the ball band. Check out their cones!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I knit these last year and kept them but I'm not to sure about hat


They are all really lovely, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> you will find they have a good selection of lace weights, through all the heavier yarns- mixtures, and various natural yarns- personally I prefer the natural yarns, but many on the lace party use acrylics. Lace can come in almost any weight- you just have to adjust your needle size- always greater than the recommended gauge on the ball band. Check out their cones!


I've just been looking and all there yarn comes in packs smallest pack I've seen so far is 6 .that was the uk based site maybe I'll check out the other site they have 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> They are all really lovely, Sonja.


Thank you Miss Pam and thank you Sorlenna


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been looking and all there yarn comes in packs smallest pack I've seen so far is 6 .that was the uk based site maybe I'll check out the other site they have
> Sonja


Joy gets her's from Turkey.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is: 

Tate Steven Johnson
8 pounds, 6 ounces
20 1/2 inches long

Dear daughter-in-law labored over 12 hours but made it through with flying colors. We are "over the moon" with this new addition to the family!!! P.S...the newborn-3 month sized stuff I made him fits him perfectly right NOW...yikes...I think he's going to be a big boy someday. 

Thank you for all your kind thoughts and words throughout the pregnancy and for sharing it all with me!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


Kathy! that is great! you are going to have to start knitting for 3 month up!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


That's great news, he is beautiful a perfect addition to your family 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


Congratulations Grandma, welcome to the best club in the world!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie love your avatar &#9825;
Sonja your set is beautiful 
Kathy what a cutie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go here to get a free ebook of 18 nobake recipes. you have to join the website but you can always cancel it the first time it shows up in your mailbox. this site has some very good recipes though. --- sam

http://www.mrfood.com/Misc-Desserts/No-Bake-Desserts-18-Easy-Dessert-Recipes-from-Mr-Food-Free-eCookbook


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Julie love your avatar ♡
> Sonja your set is beautiful
> Kathy what a cutie.


Thank you Mel 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie love your avatar ♡
> Sonja your set is beautiful
> Kathy what a cutie.


Thank you, Melody!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would have been down and out long ago if I had tried to do all that you have gotten done. I would be resting the rest of the evening also. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I have finally sat down for the evening . I don't think I could move if there was a fire . 😀I have been on the go since 5 this morning with little stops here and there Cleaned bathrooms , 2loads of washing walked dog twice , church , cooked Sunday lunch and been doing gardening for hours , now trying to get splinters out of hands from prickly bushes that I curse every time I cut them
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sonja - I was going to ask you to repost but it finally posted. I have been having some problems with my computer being too slow - will have to work on it some. the jacket and dress are beautiful - I think the hat is fine. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I knit these last year and kept them but I'm not to sure about hat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I would have been down and out long ago if I had tried to do all that you have gotten done. I would be resting the rest of the evening also. --- sam


I think I have been reading to many of pacers posts. Her energy is catching . Well for one day it is 😃


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you miss pam - hope you are having a good easter with lots of good food. --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> They are all really lovely, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Sonja - I was going to ask you to repost but it finally posted. I have been having some problems with my computer being too slow - will have to work on it some. the jacket and dress are beautiful - I think the hat is fine. --- sam


Thank you Sam . The problem I have with the hat is it might be to small but I have some of that yarn left so I can always knit a bigger one if it is 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to this big world baby tate - if you play your cards right grandma Kathy will keep you supplied with lovely knitted stuff to wear. is this the first grandbaby for you Kathy? congrats to you and the parents. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy Easter to those who celebrate it. Being a Quaker, we just had regular Quaker Meeting, which today was completely silent, and then afterward discussed whether or not you could be a Christian without really focusing or caring if Jesus actually rose from the dead or not (we concluded that you could). We then had a tasty potluck & interesting discussion.

A few weeks ago, a half grown kitten showed up at my house. After I made the mistake of feeding him, he decided to move right into my house via the cat door. I called 2 humane societies, but no one has reported him missing. He has the cutest little face. He's a black & gray tabby with large splotches of white, so his face is part tabby & part white but with what appear to be smudges around his mouth. He's very friendly. I had every intention of fostering him until someone came looking for him, but I suspect that he was dumped so no one is looking for him. In the meantime, I've named him Gimli (the main character who is a dwarf in Lord of the Rings). He keeps wanting to attack my cat Matthew's tail; Matthew just gives him a dirty look & hisses.

This coming Friday will be my 7th rebirthday. It was 7 years ago I first seriously questioned my gender. Becoming my true self was the hardest but best thing that I have ever done. I have celebrated every one of my rebirthdays. I don't know what I'll do this year, but I'll find something.

A knitting group meets in a nearby town on Sunday afternoons. Last Sunday was the first time that I've been able to go in quite sometime since I have meetings on 2 Sunday afternoons of every month. The unofficial leader of the group told me account for myself, so I did. I was saddened to learn that she has health problems & is moving to North Carolina so she can be close to Duke University Hospital. 

My aunt Tillie is having one of her hips replaced on Thursday. I hope that it goes well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


How precious. Congrats to the whole family. I am glad that all went well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I think I have been reading to many of pacers posts. Her energy is catching . Well for one day it is 😃


You have me beat for today. I did get up at 5 AM and start putting away 3 baskets of clean laundry and started a load of wash. I then started prepping for crockpot stuffing so we could get that going before church. Then we went to breakfast and church. We came home and I did a few more loads of laundry (last one is in the dryer). DH cooks holiday meals and I get to do clean up and putting away of the leftovers. I still have some dishes to get washed up. I spent some time on Ravelry this afternoon to find some simple patterns to use up leftover cotton yarn. It needs to be simple for the person who wants the pattern. I would have more fun with some of the more complicated patterns. Your gardening time was my Ravelry time. I needed to rest up this weekend so I did take time for me each of the 4 days that I have been off from work.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


Welcome baby Tate. What a handsome wee one he is. I can see lots more knitting in your future. My youngest two were like that no new born clothes for them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Congratulations Grandma, welcome to the best club in the world!


It sure as s the best club I the world. 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mel
> Sonja


I love your avatar too 👍👍😍😍


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> You have me beat for today. I did get up at 5 AM and start putting away 3 baskets of clean laundry and started a load of wash. I then started prepping for crockpot stuffing so we could get that going before church. Then we went to breakfast and church. We came home and I did a few more loads of laundry (last one is in the dryer). DH cooks holiday meals and I get to do clean up and putting away of the leftovers. I still have some dishes to get washed up. I spent some time on Ravelry this afternoon to find some simple patterns to use up leftover cotton yarn. It needs to be simple for the person who wants the pattern. I would have more fun with some of the more complicated patterns. Your gardening time was my Ravelry time. I needed to rest up this weekend so I did take time for me each of the 4 days that I have been off from work.


I've just been spending time on ravelry too . Downloading more patterns as if I haven't already got enough 😀
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been spending time on ravelry too . Downloading more patterns as if I haven't already got enough 😀
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think it will be WONDERFUL to finally meet you and then the added bonus of Marla! I hope the hotel allows pets but I have no idea.
> 
> Oh, meant to tell folks Marianne WILL be able to come with me. I ams o glad. We have such fun traveling together. She and I are going in together to make something for the goodie bags too. Woohoo!


I am looking forward to seeing both of you again. It will be fun for you now that you get to come just for the fun. You have done fantastic getting KAP started and dedicating 2 years to the planning of them. Matthew and I have not discussed the goodie-give away yet. He probably has something in mind though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


A beautiful baby boy. Congratulations to the parents and Nana Kathy!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I love your avatar too 👍👍😍😍


Thank you Caren

Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> Happy Easter to those who celebrate it. Being a Quaker, we just had regular Quaker Meeting, which today was completely silent, and then afterward discussed whether or not you could be a Christian without really focusing or caring if Jesus actually rose from the dead or not (we concluded that you could). We then had a tasty potluck & interesting discussion.
> 
> A few weeks ago, a half grown kitten showed up at my house. After I made the mistake of feeding him, he decided to move right into my house via the cat door. I called 2 humane societies, but no one has reported him missing. He has the cutest little face. He's a black & gray tabby with large splotches of white, so his face is part tabby & part white but with what appear to be smudges around his mouth. He's very friendly. I had every intention of fostering him until someone came looking for him, but I suspect that he was dumped so no one is looking for him. In the meantime, I've named him Gimli (the main character who is a dwarf in Lord of the Rings). He keeps wanting to attack my cat Matthew's tail; Matthew just gives him a dirty look & hisses.
> 
> ...


Happy rebirthday, Aran!!
I'll keep your Aunt Tillie in my prayers. And I hope her hip replacement goes as well as mine did 6 years ago!
And congratulations on the new addition to the fur-baby family, Gimli!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


Welcome, Tate!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think it will be WONDERFUL to finally meet you and then the added bonus of Marla! I hope the hotel allows pets but I have no idea.
> 
> Oh, meant to tell folks Marianne WILL be able to come with me. I ams o glad. We have such fun traveling together. She and I are going in together to make something for the goodie bags too. Woohoo!


Yippie 🙌🙌🙌 I meant to ask her if she was going to be there this year. Jamie and I will be there, wouldn't miss it for the world. Might even get Amy to come this year. We will have goodie bag stuff too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren
> 
> Sonja


You are most at welcome


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She just has to remember that we carry pointy sticks.


Hee Hee yes we do, but never use them unless it it nescasary. Oh wait it is nescasary to make the lovely things everyone knits. 👍👍


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew asked me to leave church this morning and bring back my camera. He never asks me to do that, but he wanted me to take a picture of some flowers. I am not sure why right now, but I suspect they might show up in a drawing some day. He also has started a new drawing today as well. He does say thank you for the compliments on the dog drawing.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to the world, baby Tate. He is a cutie . I know you have been doing a lot of knitting for him. I hope to see pictures of him wearing your lovely knits.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhap if you tried some honey with cinnamon it would help the cold. I I think the dosage is 1 tsp of each well mixed together. It sure can't hurt. Hope it clears up quickly for you.


gagesmom said:


> I have been snoozing on the couch off and on this afternoon. This cold is kicking my butt.
> 
> Have been awake for a while now and have started the 2nd pair of longies for my friend who ordered them. She liked the practice pair so I only have to make this pair.
> 
> Off I go. Going to look for some chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Stunning!


Swedenme said:


> I knit these last year and kept them but I'm not to sure about hat


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the name! When I commented on FB he had not yet had his name announced. So glad DIL did so well with the labor. Yes, he is a big boy; just 2 ounces more than my first but same length.  Such a handsome little man.


gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

No honey but I did make tea for myself earlier. Helped the throat a bit.Gage suggested some ice cream earlier. I suspect it was also because he wanted some too. We are watching cartoons and we are curled up on the couch. Me with a blanket and a box of tissue. I am sort of feeling like Rudolph.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These look so good and easy. THanks Sam


thewren said:


> go here to get a free ebook of 18 nobake recipes. you have to join the website but you can always cancel it the first time it shows up in your mailbox. this site has some very good recipes though. --- sam
> 
> http://www.mrfood.com/Misc-Desserts/No-Bake-Desserts-18-Easy-Dessert-Recipes-from-Mr-Food-Free-eCookbook


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto on all accounts Aran! (sounds like June & I had hip replacements around the same time) Hope you have a wonderful week especially on Friday! Hope to see you in Aug. at the KAP!!!


jknappva said:


> Happy rebirthday, Aran!!
> I'll keep your Aunt Tillie in my prayers. And I hope her hip replacement goes as well as mine did 6 years ago!
> And congratulations on the new addition to the fur-baby family, Gimli!!
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Easter everyone! Bit of a misty start here, but hopefully it will be nice later. Luke slept well last night (8.30pm - 7.30am) although what a restless sleeper he is, spent the night kicking me in the back and trying to throw himself out of the bed...all whilst sound asleep! :shock: I showed him Seth's birthday cake this morning and he said,"Cake out!"....now trying to explain why he can't have any! :roll:


I see Luke sleeps like Seth. Awwww I just see him wanting the cake.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome.....wish you could kidnap Seth and bring him also!


NanaCaren said:


> Yippie 🙌🙌🙌 I meant to ask her if she was going to be there this year. Jamie and I will be there, wouldn't miss it for the world. Might even get Amy to come this year. We will have goodie bag stuff too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome.....wish you could kidnap Seth and bring him also!


I did think about it. It would be a matter of asking I'm sure I'd have no trouble. He can be a handful when he gets tired. I might do that depends on how much of a pill he is leading up to KAP


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I spent this afternoon working on my Square gardening box. Have decided that to start will do one box 4' x 8 '. DH surprisingly started to get interested in it; think he was stunned that I was all gungho on it and was sitting here calculating lumber and costs. He actually gave me help and donated some lumber to the project including two 8 ft sawhorses that we lowered the legs on so the box won't be too high nor on the ground. Hopefuly tomorrow we can finish up the box. I'm taking pictures as it progresses so will post them later when finished. It felt so good being outside and working.

Dinner was a pork loin roast with saurkraut, apples, potatoes, & carrots.
I've decided that from now on I won't cook pork unless it is a pulled pork BBQ. It just is too dry for me to swallow without constantly coughing/choking.  Doesn't seem to matter how moist it seems it ony is moist enough if slathered in BBQ sauce and even then I have to be very careful. Oh well; everyone else here prefers it as BBQ so not a loss really. Other than my issues it all tasted good; great according to DH & DD. Was going to make a cake for dessert but ran out of time since I chose to work on the garden box. Oops! May make it tomorrow.

Anyone here planning on watching the tv show AD: The Bible Continues this evening? It comes on here in about 20 min. I will check it out. 
Curious on how it is going to be presented. Hopefully it will be good.

Take care everyone. This next week's weather is promising a good bit of rain but fairly warm temps. We shall see how accurate the predictions are. I'm just happy not to have to have the heat going non stop and the fireplace burning. {{{hugs to everyone!}}} along with lots of prayers for good health, happiness, joy, and laughter! TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These look so good and easy. THanks Sam


Oh my such delish looking desserts. Will have to try them out on the grandkids.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spent this afternoon working on my Square gardening box. Have decided that to start will do one box 4' x 8 '. DH surprisingly started to get interested in it; think he was stunned that I was all gungho on it and was sitting here calculating lumber and costs. He actually gave me help and donated some lumber to the project including two 8 ft sawhorses that we lowered the legs on so the box won't be too high nor on the ground. Hopefuly tomorrow we can finish up the box. I'm taking pictures as it progresses so will post them later when finished. It felt so good being outside and working.
> 
> Dinner was a pork loin roast with saurkraut, apples, potatoes, & carrots.
> I've decided that from now on I won't cook pork unless it is a pulled pork BBQ. It just is too dry for me to swallow without constantly coughing/choking.  Doesn't seem to matter how moist it seems it ony is moist enough if slathered in BBQ sauce and even then I have to be very careful. Oh well; everyone else here prefers it as BBQ so not a loss really. Other than my issues it all tasted good; great according to DH & DD. Was going to make a cake for dessert but ran out of time since I chose to work on the garden box. Oops! May make it tomorrow.
> ...


I have difficulty swallowing dry foods as well so I completely understand. I even ask for more sauce for my food when I eat out. I also make sure I have a nice glass of water to help me as needed. My gastro doctor suggested that I might need to have my throat stretched at some point.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to meeting you and Marla, Kaye. the KAP is such a pleasant and interesting group of knitters. It doesn't take long before you feel as if you've actually know each other for ever.

I'm beat from all the cooking but the company was delightful. Must get some rest soon. 

Perhaps later or sometime tomorrow. Good night, all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well! is it 2018 for the next- I think that is what they said.


Thats when our next eclipse is so I would assume you too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy birthday to Seth, a blessed Easter to all who celebrate it, a good spring to those in the northern hemisphere and a peaceful and happy day to everyone else.
> 
> The complicated lemon tart is completed and ready to take to DDs today. After the tasting I'll pass on the recipe if it deserves sharing and if there's anyone out there who wants to be fussing around with it for two days!!!
> 
> ...


Hip replacements normally go well with no great problems if that should be the issue.
What a shame you can't go away next week.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Will come back tomorrow.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope everyone has had/is having a very happy Easter. We spent it with friends and their extended Italian family. Way too much food, but everything was delicious, good company and perfect sunny weather, so our Easter was very good. Don't think I'll be able to eat for a couple of days now!

Another perfect day here although the rain is supposed to come back this evening. That's OK by me as it means I won't have to water the gardens.
And now I'll go back to read what you all have been up to.

Blessings and hugs to everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> still, check them out- their postage rates are supposed to be very good- they are heartily recommended by my friend Joy in NSW, Australia- and she does beautiful lace work.


Ice yarns postage I believe is big- but becuase the yarn is so cheap it doesn't matter as it is still cheap. Not that I have ever ordered from them myself. You read people on KP saying I wouldn't order fromt hem becuase the postage is so high- but they forget to compare the prices overall with what they would be paying just for the yarn.

Sonya one of the reasons I don't use them is beicase you can only buy in larger amounts- but I htink even then they are still worth looking at. I'm just trying to be sensible for now and not buy much. I need to find some spaces to put stuff in and the best way to do that is to knit up some of the stuff I actually have.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I knit these last year and kept them but I'm not to sure about hat


What a beautiful set.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off to bed. Night everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


Congratulations on Tates arrival.
Both my girls were around that weight and neither have turned out particulary big (well Maryanne is very overweight but is short and Vicky is slim and average height).


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Easter and marking my spot. Linda


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spent this afternoon working on my Square gardening box. Have decided that to start will do one box 4' x 8 '. DH surprisingly started to get interested in it; think he was stunned that I was all gungho on it and was sitting here calculating lumber and costs. He actually gave me help and donated some lumber to the project including two 8 ft sawhorses that we lowered the legs on so the box won't be too high nor on the ground. Hopefuly tomorrow we can finish up the box. I'm taking pictures as it progresses so will post them later when finished. It felt so good being outside and working."
> 
> Dinner was a pork loin roast with saurkraut, apples, potatoes, & carrots.
> I've decided that from now on I won't cook pork unless it is a pulled pork BBQ. It just is too dry for me to swallow without constantly coughing/choking.  Doesn't seem to matter how moist it seems it ony is moist enough if slathered in BBQ sauce and even then I have to be very careful. Oh well; everyone else here prefers it as BBQ so not a loss really. Other than my issues it all tasted good; great according to DH & DD. Was going to make a cake for dessert but ran out of time since I chose to work on the garden box. Oops! May make it tomorrow."
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats when our next eclipse is so I would assume you too.


I would imagine so!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think it will be WONDERFUL to finally meet you and then the added bonus of Marla! I hope the hotel allows pets but I have no idea.
> 
> Oh, meant to tell folks Marianne WILL be able to come with me. I ams o glad. We have such fun traveling together. She and I are going in together to make something for the goodie bags too. Woohoo!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: It will be so much fun.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie sent me this - I think you will be as amused as I was.
> 
> http://slippedisc.com/2015/04/the-philharmonic-issues-concert-etiquette-guidelines/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+artsjournal%2FbQrW+%28Slipped+disc%29


~~~This is how my mom learned to knit without looking....during WWII she would take her knitting to the movies, and knit cast socks during the show.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't forget to let us know what we need to prepare for your class! I am so excited about learning it (or at least attempting to learn it...LOL)


Oh, just worsted weight wool, it needs to be wool to work. I'll have to pull up the pattern and get the link for that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, congratulations on the birth of DGS Tate. Such a magical time.
Gwen, so happy Marianne can got to KAP with you. You two have such a good time together. Incidentally I will be in Charleston June6_13. We are staying at The Mill (house)?.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been looking and all there yarn comes in packs smallest pack I've seen so far is 6 .that was the uk based site maybe I'll check out the other site they have
> Sonja


Try www.deramores.com they usually have free shipping in the UK.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have been snoozing on the couch off and on this afternoon. This cold is kicking my butt.
> 
> Have been awake for a while now and have started the 2nd pair of longies for my friend who ordered them. She liked the practice pair so I only have to make this pair.
> 
> Off I go. Going to look for some chicken noodle soup.


That works out well, the first pair really was adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


He's just so precious! Such a wonderful Easter, Christopher was born on Easter Sunday too, his 30th birthday is tomorrow. You are going to have so much fun with your new little man as the years go by. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> Happy Easter to those who celebrate it. Being a Quaker, we just had regular Quaker Meeting, which today was completely silent, and then afterward discussed whether or not you could be a Christian without really focusing or caring if Jesus actually rose from the dead or not (we concluded that you could). We then had a tasty potluck & interesting discussion.
> 
> A few weeks ago, a half grown kitten showed up at my house. After I made the mistake of feeding him, he decided to move right into my house via the cat door. I called 2 humane societies, but no one has reported him missing. He has the cutest little face. He's a black & gray tabby with large splotches of white, so his face is part tabby & part white but with what appear to be smudges around his mouth. He's very friendly. I had every intention of fostering him until someone came looking for him, but I suspect that he was dumped so no one is looking for him. In the meantime, I've named him Gimli (the main character who is a dwarf in Lord of the Rings). He keeps wanting to attack my cat Matthew's tail; Matthew just gives him a dirty look & hisses.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess I should say, first, congrats on you unexpected new addition to the family, love the name. 
So sorry and prayers for your friend from the knitting group. 
Happy rebirthday, a little early in case I don't see you on here between now and after, make it something spectacular, or at least just something special for you. 
Prayers that your Aunts hip surgery and recovery go easily and with no hiccups, expected or unexpected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought I would share here some photos I found from Christchurch, where my daughter lives:

The February Quake was the deadly one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also only do my pork in the crock pot. Last time I did it was not dry but boy was it this time. Oh well...

I will keep you posted on the square gardening. Am hoping to get the boxes all done this week and get the soil mixed and start planting next weekend. We shall see...weather report now has us having rain almost every day through next weekend.



flyty1n said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I spent this afternoon working on my Square gardening box. Have decided that to start will do one box 4' x 8 '. DH surprisingly started to get interested in it; think he was stunned that I was all gungho on it and was sitting here calculating lumber and costs. He actually gave me help and donated some lumber to the project including two 8 ft sawhorses that we lowered the legs on so the box won't be too high nor on the ground. Hopefuly tomorrow we can finish up the box. I'm taking pictures as it progresses so will post them later when finished. It felt so good being outside and working."
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've got plenty so just let me know how much to bring. 


Poledra65 said:


> Oh, just worsted weight wool, it needs to be wool to work. I'll have to pull up the pattern and get the link for that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome about Charleston. I will do my best to arrange to drive up. DH said it will take me 4 hours (not the 3) but that's not bad really. I've saved your email so I can keep you posted. This would be so much fun!


sassafras123 said:


> Kathy, congratulations on the birth of DGS Tate. Such a magical time.
> Gwen, so happy Marianne can got to KAP with you. You two have such a good time together. Incidentally I will be in Charleston June6_13. We are staying at The Mill (house)?.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would share here some photos I found from Christchurch, where my daughter lives:
> 
> The February Quake was the deadly one.


Wow, it's amazing how much devastation an earthquake can create, I know the stories my parents told me about the 1964 Alaska earthquake. 
That sure is some change in architecture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I've got plenty so just let me know how much to bring.


 I guess an amount would help wouldn't it. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, it's amazing how much devastation an earthquake can create, I know the stories my parents told me about the 1964 Alaska earthquake.
> That sure is some change in architecture.


I saw some photos the other day of the Alaska Quake, that sure was a doozy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I guess an amount would help wouldn't it. lol


Should we have them all cut and folded to be ready to knit in?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would share here some photos I found from Christchurch, where my daughter lives:
> 
> The February Quake was the deadly one.


The 'cardboard' Cathedral is really good. I loved it. i was amazed at what they had done with cardboard and packing crates. Didn't feel temporary at all.
It is rather an ironic story withthe old cathedral. there is a lovley wooden church in Christchurch which was meant to be the catherdral. But the owers that be in England determined that it couldn't be the cathedral as cathedrals had to be made in indestructible material. So the cathedral was built. And which is still standing and in use? Yes the one that wouldn't have stood the test of time and so couldn't be a cathedral.

This [prompted me to import my photos from NZ onto my computer! So I will post a few here on this topic. As you can see the inside of the churches are in total contrast and yet I loved both.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Had such a pleasant day with family and friends. DD did an absolutely scrumptious leg of lamb! And the entertainment for the afternoon was coloring easter eggs with dyes, stickers and glitter glue! The complicated dessert was a hit, so If anyone wants to fuss with the recipe, let me know and I'll post it. 

Congratulations, Aran, on your coming rebirthday. Celebrate mightily! Your new kitty sounds like a sweetheart. A blessed kitty to find a loving home.

And also to kathy on the birth of Tate. A new baby brings worlds of joy to grandparents.

Sonya the green set is so beautiful; you really are a talented knitter!!!

Back to the chiropractor tomorrow. I think today I could tell that some of the painful muscle "knots" have disappeared. Yea!!! Now the latest challenge will be trying to get a refund for my cancelled flight. My experience has been there isn't much more challenging that communicating with an airline!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The 'cardboard' Cathedral is really good. I loved it. i was amazed at what they had done with cardboard and packing crates. Didn't feel temporary at all.
> It is rather an ironic story withthe old cathedral. there is a lovley wooden church in Christchurch which was meant to be the catherdral. But the owers that be in England determined that it couldn't be the cathedral as cathedrals had to be made in indestructible material. So the cathedral was built. And which is still standing and in use? Yes the one that wouldn't have stood the test of time and so couldn't be a cathedral.


It is ironic!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is ironic!


I'm posting photos so go back in a while and have a look.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm posting photos so go back in a while and have a look.


Thanks! very interesting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> me at three, taken by Polyphoto in Glasgow.


Aaaw cutie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw cutie


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


Congratulations Kathy. He is just gorgeous!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What!?!?......oh it looks like we need more directions here......I know nothing about thrumming.....but then that is why I signed up for the class....LOL! Can ya tell I'm a little excited about the KAP and it's only APRIL!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Should we have them all cut and folded to be ready to knit in?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness.....you mean the cathedral was REALLY made out of cardboard??!! When Julie called it the cardboard cathedral I didn't realize she meant it really was made out of cardboard! That is amazing!



darowil said:


> The 'cardboard' Cathedral is really good. I loved it. i was amazed at what they had done with cardboard and packing crates. Didn't feel temporary at all.
> It is rather an ironic story withthe old cathedral. there is a lovley wooden church in Christchurch which was meant to be the catherdral. But the owers that be in England determined that it couldn't be the cathedral as cathedrals had to be made in indestructible material. So the cathedral was built. And which is still standing and in use? Yes the one that wouldn't have stood the test of time and so couldn't be a cathedral.
> 
> This [prompted me to import my photos from NZ onto my computer! So I will post a few here on this topic. As you can see the inside of the churches are in total contrast and yet I loved both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness.....you mean the cathedral was REALLY made out of cardboard??!! When Julie called it the cardboard cathedral I didn't realize she meant it really was made out of cardboard! That is amazing!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardboard_Cathedral what better than Wikipaedia to explain. And yes it really does have cardboard as part of the construction 
It is and as I said it's wonderful. I think my internal photo gives a fair idea of how open and light it is.

This is a very sobering sight on the block behind the Cardboard Cathedral. Think it was just a temprory display. One chair for each of the people killed by the earthquake.
All the centre of Canterbury was very sobering as you could hardly go anywhere without seeing signs of the devastation. Either ruins, buidlings behind fences (though looking fine from outside) temporary buildings or building work going on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Ice yarns postage I believe is big- but becuase the yarn is so cheap it doesn't matter as it is still cheap. Not that I have ever ordered from them myself. You read people on KP saying I wouldn't order fromt hem becuase the postage is so high- but they forget to compare the prices overall with what they would be paying just for the yarn.
> 
> Sonya one of the reasons I don't use them is beicase you can only buy in larger amounts- but I htink even then they are still worth looking at. I'm just trying to be sensible for now and not buy much. I need to find some spaces to put stuff in and the best way to do that is to knit up some of the stuff I actually have.


All I could find was packs of 6 or more so I'm going to keep looking I'm in no rush to find what I want as the pattern I have involves using two strands and that is something else I will have to try first before I start this pattern and as I might knit it for a christmas gift there is no rush 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a beautiful set.


Thank you Bonnie I keep meaning to knit this again as I really liked the way it turned out but I keep finding another pattern that I want to try 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I keep meaning to knit this again as I really liked the way it turned out but I keep finding another pattern that I want to try
> Sonja


Can be hard can't it deciding whether to do something again because it was so nice or something new?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would share here some photos I found from Christchurch, where my daughter lives:
> 
> The February Quake was the deadly one.


Are they going to repair the old cathedral or did they demolish it . I don't like the look of the new one not for a church 
We had a lovely old cathedral and they knocked it down to build horrible houses . The new cathedral is not far from me so that is where I go to church . It looks ok from the outside but inside it's all light wood and no character to it I much prefer the very old churches . I'm lucky to be able to go to places like Durham or York where they have really old churches 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've been here close to 2 hours so I'm off to FINALLY get out of my pjs and get dressed for the day. Will try to pop in later. Sending out a group hug with wishes for a blessed day for everyone. {{{{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}}} TTYL


Good idea, count me in ((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Had such a pleasant day with family and friends. DD did an absolutely scrumptious leg of lamb! And the entertainment for the afternoon was coloring easter eggs with dyes, stickers and glitter glue! The complicated dessert was a hit, so If anyone wants to fuss with the recipe, let me know and I'll post it.
> 
> Congratulations, Aran, on your coming rebirthday. Celebrate mightily! Your new kitty sounds like a sweetheart. A blessed kitty to find a loving home.
> 
> ...


Thank you and I wish you luck trying to get your money back 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardboard_Cathedral what better than Wikipaedia to explain. And yes it really does have cardboard as part of the construction
> It is and as I said it's wonderful. I think my internal photo gives a fair idea of how open and light it is.
> 
> This is a very sobering sight on the block behind the Cardboard Cathedral. Think it was just a temprory display. One chair for each of the people killed by the earthquake.
> All the centre of Canterbury was very sobering as you could hardly go anywhere without seeing signs of the devastation. Either ruins, buidlings behind fences (though looking fine from outside) temporary buildings or building work going on.


Has there been much rebuilding since 2011?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm posting photos so go back in a while and have a look.


I saw your pictures Margaret still not keen on the cardboard church . From the outside it looks really nice maybe as an art gallery or some kind of centre but not a church
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What!?!?......oh it looks like we need more directions here......I know nothing about thrumming.....but then that is why I signed up for the class....LOL! Can ya tell I'm a little excited about the KAP and it's only APRIL!!!


No I can't tell at all 😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Can be hard can't it deciding whether to do something again because it was so nice or something new?


I keep downloading more patterns as well and then when I decide what to knit I go looking for another pattern 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


Oh, congratulations Kathy!! Just adorable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw your pictures Margaret still not keen on the cardboard church . From the outside it looks really nice maybe as an art gallery or some kind of centre but not a church
> Sonja


I was surprised that I liked it as I tend to prefer the traditional churches. But I loved it and could worship in it. And yet I loved the wooden one as well. 
The answer about the old one is that it has been determined that it is too badly damaged to be able to be fixed so it must go-the structural damage is too grreat to be able to use it safely even as a basis to rebuild around. But as far as I can tell they haven't determined what to do. Some want a brand new different cathedral, others want to rebuild the old one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a lovely day yesterday and the weather was nice enough for the kids to be outside for the Easter Egg Hunt. Everyone had a great time and the food turned out very well. My two sisters-in-law did much of the clean up while I was making up "to go" boxes for our DDIL and DGD#2 who couldn't make it because they were sick. I also made up a couple of food containers for my nephew who had the stroke. He was here and looking and walking very well. His next appointment with the neurologist is April 15 and he hopes to be released to be able to drive and go back to work after that. I told him not to rush it, but most of the dizziness and not being able to balance has gone away and he gets tired easily, but otherwise says he's doing fine. 

I was sad that DGD#2 couldn't be here so that we could get a photo of all 6 grandchildren--don't know when we'll get another chance - but there's another one expected in October so maybe at Christmas, we'll get a photo opportunity - no not our GC, but DH's oldest brother's son.

I hope you all had a great day - and a great week. I'm taking my DSIL out to do errands and then will cut her hair and do some mending for her. We're still getting some things in place for her -- but 2 steps forward and 1 step back is still progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardboard_Cathedral what better than Wikipaedia to explain. And yes it really does have cardboard as part of the construction
> It is and as I said it's wonderful. I think my internal photo gives a fair idea of how open and light it is.
> 
> This is a very sobering sight on the block behind the Cardboard Cathedral. Think it was just a temprory display. One chair for each of the people killed by the earthquake.
> All the centre of Canterbury was very sobering as you could hardly go anywhere without seeing signs of the devastation. Either ruins, buidlings behind fences (though looking fine from outside) temporary buildings or building work going on.


And, also to my eye, huge gaps, where one remembers buildings and streets. I have not been down since it was demolished, but one building I regret loosing is the Central Public Library- apparently it was too far gone- yet quite a modern building, most of the block where Farmers was has been demolished. Although on the positive side the Trams are running again, although not on the full circuit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are they going to repair the old cathedral or did they demolish it . I don't like the look of the new one not for a church
> We had a lovely old cathedral and they knocked it down to build horrible houses . The new cathedral is not far from me so that is where I go to church . It looks ok from the outside but inside it's all light wood and no character to it I much prefer the very old churches . I'm lucky to be able to go to places like Durham or York where they have really old churches
> Sonja


There is a campaign led by a prominent former MP, to save the old Cathedral, cost is a real factor to the church. Also many are very wary of what might happen to a building already so weakened by so many quakes, were there to be another serious one. When you see images like this one, that is very understandable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Has there been much rebuilding since 2011?


More demolition than rebuilding so far.

BTW the 'Cardboard' Cathedral has concrete in the cardboard cylinders, if I remember right- so is not a total light weight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Has there been much rebuilding since 2011?


Certainly has been some- but huge amounts that still need demolishing or major work on them. Having only been that once I don't know what it was like before but it is a very sobering place to walk around still as it is unmistakable the devastation that occurred.

I've seen similar in Nias (an Indonesian island) which was struck by the Boxing Day tsunami and then a few months later a major earthquake killing over 900 people. I was there a few years later and they still had major issues with roads etc as well as buidlings of course. Compounded there by the fact that is was a very poor island with not much infrastructure even before the tsunamia and earthquake (the Australians here at least will probably remember the Black Hawk helicopter that crashed on an Indonesian island doing rescue work- this was Nias.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I saw some photos the other day of the Alaska Quake, that sure was a doozy.


Yes, my dad said that they watched the ground open up and swallow cars, then close back up, they had to stand guard with a shotgun at the tool store that my grandparents owned, so that they wouldn't get looted. The subsequent tidal wave that hit Kodiak and Valdez was no small thing either, it even hit as far as California.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Certainly has been some- but huge amounts that still need demolishing pr major work on them. Havin gonly been that once I don't know what it was like before but it is a very sobering place to walk around still as it is unmistakable the devastation that occurred.
> 
> I've seen similar in Nias (an Indonesian island) which was struck by the Boxing Day tsunami and then a few months later a major earthquake killing over 900 people. I was there a few years later and they still had major issues with roads etc as well as buidlings of course. Compounded there by the fact that is was a very poor island with not much infrastructure even before the tsunamia and earthquake (the Australians here at least will probably remember the Black Hawk helicopter that crashed on an Indonesian island doing rescue work- this was Nias.)


Much of what has been happening is getting roading repaired- as in the trip out to Sumner, and service repairs- just getting sewage and other systems working again. The Flockton Basin close to my old house, has sunk about a metre and floods badly now, it was on the news a couple of days ago that council will not provide any more sand bags, residents have to find there own.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Should we have them all cut and folded to be ready to knit in?


No cutting necessary, that's the main part that we'll learn. I'll get the pattern pulled up today and then as long as the cuffs are done to the length everyone wants theirs, we'll be ready to move forward in the class.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, my dad said that they watched the ground open up and swallow cars, then close back up, they had to stand guard with a shotgun at the tool store that my grandparents owned, so that they wouldn't get looted. The subsequent tidal wave that hit Kodiak and Valdez was no small thing either, it even hit as far as California.


It would have been my last year at High School, but I really don't recall taking much notice at the time. Probably too busy with school and work- I had a seven day job in the evenings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, my dad said that they watched the ground open up and swallow cars, then close back up, they had to stand guard with a shotgun at the tool store that my grandparents owned, so that they wouldn't get looted. The subsequent tidal wave that hit Kodiak and Valdez was no small thing either, it even hit as far as California.


Such devastation and memories are etched in the brain forever. I remember when a tornado came through near where I was raised and it leveled everything in it's path. A very sobering reminder that somethings are not meant to be forever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Such devastation and memories are etched in the brain forever. I remember when a tornado came through near where I was raised and it leveled everything in it's path. A very sobering reminder that somethings are not meant to be forever.


And of the sheer power of nature.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the photos of the old ruined cathedral. I love the modern cardboard one. Then again I love good modern architecture, not to everyone's taste.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL.....hmmmmm this sounds so familiar....I do the same!


Swedenme said:


> I keep downloading more patterns as well and then when I decide what to knit I go looking for another pattern
> Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The 'cardboard' Cathedral is really good. I loved it. i was amazed at what they had done with cardboard and packing crates. Didn't feel temporary at all.
> It is rather an ironic story withthe old cathedral. there is a lovley wooden church in Christchurch which was meant to be the catherdral. But the owers that be in England determined that it couldn't be the cathedral as cathedrals had to be made in indestructible material. So the cathedral was built. And which is still standing and in use? Yes the one that wouldn't have stood the test of time and so couldn't be a cathedral.
> 
> This [prompted me to import my photos from NZ onto my computer! So I will post a few here on this topic. As you can see the inside of the churches are in total contrast and yet I loved both.


Wow, those are definitely contrasts in design, nice that they were able to rescue somethings from the old one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL.....hmmmmm this sounds so familiar....I do the same!


I'm so glad I'm not alone I have patterns saved every where . Some sites I've even forgot about till I go looking for a pattern and there it is already saved in favourites 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ugh. Getting ready for work. This is going to be a long day. See you later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So will we need to do some knitting prior to the KAP to be ready? Some of us (like me) are not very fast knitters. JUst a suggestion, but it might help some if we can do any pre-knitting that might be needed ahead of time. But I reiterate, I know nothing about thrumming.


Poledra65 said:


> No cutting necessary, that's the main part that we'll learn. I'll get the pattern pulled up today and then as long as the cuffs are done to the length everyone wants theirs, we'll be ready to move forward in the class.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the photos of the old ruined cathedral. I love the modern cardboard one. Then again I love good modern architecture, not to everyone's taste.


The Catholic one also suffered in the February Quake. 
But people are resilient- one woman designed this shawl based on the regenerating plants


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

some more of the centre of Christchurch (all the photos I have posted are from November 2014)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right Rookie. This reflection brought to mind how here in Athens back in the early 70 4 tornadoes when through in one day. At the time I was living in N.C. and was frantic trying to reach my parents to make sure they were okay. Prior to that I had never heard of tornadoes in our area. There was so much damage.


RookieRetiree said:


> Such devastation and memories are etched in the brain forever. I remember when a tornado came through near where I was raised and it leveled everything in it's path. A very sobering reminder that somethings are not meant to be forever.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...done that too!


Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I'm not alone I have patterns saved every where . Some sites I've even forgot about till I go looking for a pattern and there it is already saved in favourites
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That shawl is gorgeous.


Lurker 2 said:


> The Catholic one also suffered in the February Quake.
> But people are resilient- one woman designed this shawl based on the regenerating plants


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What!?!?......oh it looks like we need more directions here......I know nothing about thrumming.....but then that is why I signed up for the class....LOL! Can ya tell I'm a little excited about the KAP and it's only APRIL!!!


 http://www.wooltrends.ca/freepatterns_details.asp?pageCat=17
The skein of wool I'm using is a skein that I hand dyed with kool aid, it's probably around 237 yards or so of Brown Sheep Nature Spun. I switched patterns because I like this one better than the first one I used. I like the decreases and things much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> some more of the centre of Christchurch (al the photos I have psoted are from November 2014)


Canterbury Uni has a vibrant Art School, and the Artists working in Christchurch are a real feature of the city.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness.....you mean the cathedral was REALLY made out of cardboard??!! When Julie called it the cardboard cathedral I didn't realize she meant it really was made out of cardboard! That is amazing!


Me either, I thought she was just referring to the construction not being as good. Wow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would have been my last year at High School, but I really don't recall taking much notice at the time. Probably too busy with school and work- I had a seven day job in the evenings.


I can't say I blame you, and we didn't have quite the access to media that we have now-a-days either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That shawl is gorgeous.


I was very impressed by it when I found it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a campaign led by a prominent former MP, to save the old Cathedral, cost is a real factor to the church. Also many are very wary of what might happen to a building already so weakened by so many quakes, were there to be another serious one. When you see images like this one, that is very understandable.


HArd to see from these photos how it would be safe to use its structure in any way. And yet I also see why people would want to keep the old cathedral. Whatever they end up deciding not everyone will be happy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Such devastation and memories are etched in the brain forever. I remember when a tornado came through near where I was raised and it leveled everything in it's path. A very sobering reminder that somethings are not meant to be forever.


That's for sure, and things like that really bring home to a person, what is truly important in life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me either, I thought she was just referring to the construction not being as good. Wow.


The ceiling is cardboard cylinders, but I understand they are concrete filled.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL.....hmmmmm this sounds so familiar....I do the same!


  Me too... I think it's beyond my control, by I like my addiction. lol


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, it's amazing how much devastation an earthquake can create, I know the stories my parents told me about the 1964 Alaska earthquake.
> That sure is some change in architecture.


Kaye, that '64 quake in Alaska was felt at least as far as St. Louis, MO, area. I was sitting at a card table, typing on a research paper for a university class, when I noticed that the table and typewriter were swaying from side to side as I typed. Had no idea until several hours later what had caused the eerie movements.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't say I blame you, and we didn't have quite the access to media that we have now-a-days either.


Certainly! I don't think we even HAD a television set at the time. In fact it was not until at least a year later that we got one. The broadcast had only just reached Rotorua.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> HArd to see from these photos how it would be safe to use its structure in any way. And yet I also see why people would want to keep the old cathedral. Whatever they end up deciding not everyone will be happy.


Agreed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So will we need to do some knitting prior to the KAP to be ready? Some of us (like me) are not very fast knitters. JUst a suggestion, but it might help some if we can do any pre-knitting that might be needed ahead of time. But I reiterate, I know nothing about thrumming.


 I posted the pattern, I figured that I'd better get it on here before I get CRAFT again and forget for another week or three (would I do that,Oh yah)
 :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Catholic one also suffered in the February Quake.
> But people are resilient- one woman designed this shawl based on the regenerating plants


That's just gorgeous!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I'm not alone I have patterns saved every where . Some sites I've even forgot about till I go looking for a pattern and there it is already saved in favourites
> Sonja


Not unusual for me to find that I've got a pattern saved already- or extra copies of the same one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool. So this is the pattern we will be using. I guess we also need to get/bring some roving. Never worked with it so this is going to be so cool. From looking at the pattern I may go ahead and do the first little bit of knitting so I will not hopefully hold anyone back. A question (yes another one) how much roving should we get? I've never bought it and does it need to match the yarn or can it be contrasting?


Poledra65 said:


> http://www.wooltrends.ca/freepatterns_details.asp?pageCat=17
> The skein of wool I'm using is a skein that I hand dyed with kool aid, it's probably around 237 yards or so of Brown Sheep Nature Spun. I switched patterns because I like this one better than the first one I used. I like the decreases and things much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's just gorgeous!


I really like it- I think I have the pattern downloaded.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye, that '64 quake in Alaska was felt at least as far as St. Louis, MO, area. I was sitting at a card table, typing on a research paper for a university class, when I noticed that the table and typewriter were swaying from side to side as I typed. Had no idea until several hours later what had caused the eerie movements.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wow, I had no idea that it went that far, but I guess anyplace with a fault line close by would get effects of it when it's that big. That would be very eerie. 
I was sitting outside of my work when I was about 20, at 5am waiting for the manager to get there and open the door, I was reading The Talisman, and while reading a section that had a huge earthquake, we had an earthquake, I closed that book and didn't read it outside in the dark again. lolol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much of what has been happening is getting roading repaired- as in the trip out to Sumner, and service repairs- just getting sewage and other systems working again. The Flockton Basin close to my old house, has sunk about a metre and floods badly now, it was on the news a couple of days ago that council will not provide any more sand bags, residents have to find there own.


It's so important to get the infrastructure going. And at least the city is operating.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The 'cardboard' Cathedral is really good. I loved it. i was amazed at what they had done with cardboard and packing crates. Didn't feel temporary at all.
> It is rather an ironic story withthe old cathedral. there is a lovley wooden church in Christchurch which was meant to be the catherdral. But the owers that be in England determined that it couldn't be the cathedral as cathedrals had to be made in indestructible material. So the cathedral was built. And which is still standing and in use? Yes the one that wouldn't have stood the test of time and so couldn't be a cathedral.
> 
> This [prompted me to import my photos from NZ onto my computer! So I will post a few here on this topic. As you can see the inside of the churches are in total contrast and yet I loved both.


Wow! Thats really interesting and very different.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool. So this is the pattern we will be using. I guess we also need to get/bring some roving. Never worked with it so this is going to be so cool. From looking at the pattern I may go ahead and do the first little bit of knitting so I will not hopefully hold anyone back. A question (yes another one) how much roving should we get? I've never bought it and does it need to match the yarn or can it be contrasting?


Don't worry about the roving, I'll bring a bunch, I'll get whatever different colors they have as well as the natural. I can get it by the pound down the road at a much lower price that you all can buy it, and who knows, they may even donate it. I actually think I have more than enough here to do at least 20 pair of mitts ( yes, learning to spin on the drop spindle is also an addiction and you need roving for that, right? LOL).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Canterbury Uni has a vibrant Art School, and the Artists working in Christchurch are a real feature of the city.


It certainly adds a lift to the city centre and explains why it so good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW....I remember seeing pictures in Life magazine about it. I had an aunt living in Ankorage at the time if I remember correctly. I can only imagine how frightening that must have been.



jheiens said:


> Kaye, that '64 quake in Alaska was felt at least as far as St. Louis, MO, area. I was sitting at a card table, typing on a research paper for a university class, when I noticed that the table and typewriter were swaying from side to side as I typed. Had no idea until several hours later what had caused the eerie movements.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all! Still around, though not keeping up with ktp, as normal for me. currently not doing market stall of a sunday, will go back soon, it wasn't working for us there as well as the stress of moving house into an occupied house.

Two nieces are slowly learning to listen when asked to do something, so to get it done right. Both now have chores to do, each day and each week. One feeds the 2 dogs, the other feeds the 2 cats - who are also learning that during day, only biscuits are served, if they want soft tinned food, that is dished up after the humans have dinner.

Actually very quiet, DS has taken three youngest girls to visit paternal grandparents for a week with the school holidays. Sunday, we all had a nap b4 lunch after the girls had left, along with nephew and one dog. My girl is slowly adjusting to a run, though she gets to spend some time with me, just not as much as she used to. dsf is overdoing things, in pain as a consequence and grumpy with it. when he gets like that, I try not to upset him.

The other issue is that both DSF and DM have OCD to differing extent and we moved into a house that was quite dirty. Because it is taking longer than anticipated to get sorted, it is causing stress and depression (dammed demons) to be more evident. Taking a lot of patience to deal with them, they seem to be energy vampires, sucking all my energy away from me. 

Thank you Margaret for the summary. Hugs for everyone with health issues or family with health issues. It has been a wet easter weekend with a bad road toll. Hope all who are travelling do so safely and arrive at their destinations whole and happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's so important to get the infrastructure going. And at least the city is operating.


But there have been pockets without sewage for instance for years now, I seem to remember- hard to get everyone reconnected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It certainly adds a lift to the city centre and expalinas why it so good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But there have been pockets without sewage for instance for years now, I seem to remember- hard to get everyone reconnected.


So what are these areas doing?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't worry about the roving, I'll bring a bunch, I'll get whatever different colors they have as well as the natural. I can get it by the pound down the road at a much lower price that you all can buy it, and who knows, they may even donate it. I actually think I have more than enough here to do at least 20 pair of mitts ( yes, learning to spin on the drop spindle is also an addiction and you need roving for that, right? LOL).


20 pairs that should just about cover the grandkids 😱😱 Do they happen to have purple 😁😁 oh another addiction just what I need 👍👍


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all! Still around, though not keeping up with ktp, as normal for me. currently not doing market stall of a sunday, will go back soon, it wasn't working for us there as well as the stress of moving house into an occupied house.
> 
> Two nieces are slowly learning to listen when asked to do something, so to get it done right. Both now have chores to do, each day and each week. One feeds the 2 dogs, the other feeds the 2 cats - who are also learning that during day, only biscuits are served, if they want soft tinned food, that is dished up after the humans have dinner.
> 
> ...


Things sound like they are slowly improving Heather for ypou - though still not settled.
We have had a wet day today and cold. Feels like winter is on the way (well cold for us many others would laugh at my idea of cold. However I'm not complaining about being cold.). Only had one die on South Australian roads last I heard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David headed out to Casper at 5 this am, he'll be home tonight, don't know what he's doing tomorrow or the rest of the week yet though, since I'm caught up here, I think I'll take Ryssa and go climb back in bed for an hour or so, it's only 6am here. 
Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd now i'm heading off to bed. No niece so can go a little nbit earleir than usual. She returns tomorrow for a few days and then of to CHina on Sunday for 2 weeks (school holidays).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So what are these areas doing?


Port-a-loos I believe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Port-a-loos I believe.


of course :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Quite possible, last time I was out there they had a really pretty teal in the bin, I think I have some yellow too, hmmm, I'll have to pull out my stash of roving and look, I'll go out a couple of times to see if I can get several different colors, they'd probably save them for me though if I ask.  Really sweet people.

 Oops, this was supposed to attach to Carens post. lolol Oh well, I attached it there too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sleep well, Kaye-Jo and Margaret!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 20 pairs that should just about cover the grandkids 😱😱 Do they happen to have purple 😁😁 oh another addiction just what I need 👍👍


 LOL!! When it comes to fibers, I think it's all addicting. Quite possible, last time I was out there they had a really pretty teal in the bin, I think I have some yellow too, hmmm, I'll have to pull out my stash of roving and look, I'll go out a couple of times to see if I can get several different colors, they'd probably save them for me though if I ask. Really sweet people.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes and I've also signed up for that class on Friday night of the KAP. I purchased an inexpensive drop needle a few years ago and can not find it anywhere. You'd think now that I've "organized" sort of my craft room I'd find it but NOOoooooooo.....I hid it somewhere really well......who knows it may turn up yet. I do know the instructor (Tina) is providing us with drop needles she is making out of CDs/discs to learn on. She also is suppose to be bringing some for purchase (she also sells spinning wheels but I forget the brand). How wonderful you can get the roving so reasonably. I am envious. Nothing here is reasonable in terms of knitting.....


Poledra65 said:


> Don't worry about the roving, I'll bring a bunch, I'll get whatever different colors they have as well as the natural. I can get it by the pound down the road at a much lower price that you all can buy it, and who knows, they may even donate it. I actually think I have more than enough here to do at least 20 pair of mitts ( yes, learning to spin on the drop spindle is also an addiction and you need roving for that, right? LOL).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked me to leave church this morning and bring back my camera. He never asks me to do that, but he wanted me to take a picture of some flowers. I am not sure why right now, but I suspect they might show up in a drawing some day. He also has started a new drawing today as well. He does say thank you for the compliments on the dog drawing.


I understand why Matthew wanted you to take pictures of the flowers. They're lovely. It will be interesting to see his drawing of them, if he decides to to draw them.
His drawing book to him is like our knitting for us!!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes and I've also signed up for that class on Friday night of the KAP. I purchased an inexpensive drop needle a few years ago and can not find it anywhere. You'd think now that I've "organized" sort of my craft room I'd find it but NOOoooooooo.....I hid it somewhere really well......who knows it may turn up yet. I do know the instructor (Tina) is providing us with drop needles she is making out of CDs/discs to learn on. She also is suppose to be bringing some for purchase (she also sells spinning wheels but I forget the brand). How wonderful you can get the roving so reasonably. I am envious. Nothing here is reasonable in terms of knitting.....


I'm just extremely lucky to live down the street from the company base. lol 
I have 3 or 4 drop spindles, you'd think I'd be better at it than I am. :roll: LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sleep well Margaret. 

Thank you Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sleep well Margaret.
> 
> Thank you Julie.


I see you are still online, though!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would share here some photos I found from Christchurch, where my daughter lives:
> 
> The February Quake was the deadly one.


Earthquakes are so terrible. I couldn't live in an area prone them. I'd be too terrified to function normally. I guess it's different if you've been used to them!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Earthquakes are so terrible. I couldn't live in an area prone them. I'd be too terrified to function normally. I guess it's different if you've been used to them!
> Junek


You do develop a kind of blase to them- we don't have a lot of choice in NZ otherwise rightly known as the Shaky Isles.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I saw some photos the other day of the Alaska Quake, that sure was a doozy.


If I remember, it was the strongest ever recorded in North America! I remember seeing pictures of it on tv right after it happened. Yes, I am that old! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If I remember, it was the strongest ever recorded in North America! I remember seeing pictures of it on tv right after it happened. Yes, I am that old! LOL!
> Junek


Not just America worst since records have been kept.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope this link will work!

http://earthsky.org/earth/auroras-in-motion?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=63942815b1-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c64


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm like June in that I don't think I could function knowing there could be earthquakes at any time. I hate tornado season here and it isn't nearly as bad as some areas in the USA. And don't even consider living near hurricane areas......call me a scaredy cat.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Catholic one also suffered in the February Quake.
> But people are resilient- one woman designed this shawl based on the regenerating plants


Such a shame about all the damage I can't see them being saved it would cost to much money 
The shawl is gorgeous . I really like the colour even though it's a colour I don't think I have ever worn 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Such a shame about all the damage I can't see them being saved it would cost to much money
> The shawl is gorgeous . I really like the colour even though it's a colour I don't think I have ever worn
> Sonja


It is so good to see people being able to be positive, with all the destruction around.

That is what the Church keeps saying- it would just cost too much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie thank you for posting this link. It was fantastic.



Lurker 2 said:


> I hope this link will work!
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/auroras-in-motion?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=63942815b1-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c64


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was suppose to take Truman for his final recheck of his eye last Thursday but had to reschedule it since I was at the dentist. I have to take him in this morning. Anyway, need to go get dressed...don't think they want me prancing in in my pjs. Will TTYL. Happy day to everyone!
gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> some more of the centre of Christchurch (all the photos I have posted are from November 2014)


I'm not saying nothing about the containers . A man has bought some here and he plans to put them in the middle of the countryside and use them as holiday lets . He's neighbours are none to happy 
The art work is lovely the silver and blue feature reminds me of . The bottle in a town nearby . They built a lovely lake feature then put this gigantic art work next to it I quite like it now it's grown on me . Like the angel of the north I wasn't to sure at first but now I like seeing her 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie thank you for posting this link. It was fantastic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like it- I think I have the pattern downloaded.


If you come across that pattern, let me know -- I'd love to make that for myself someday. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you come across that pattern, let me know -- I'd love to make that for myself someday. Thanks.


It is called Regenerate and is in Creative Fibre and Knitty.com.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

At work and waiting for my shift to start. Tried the marshmallow trick for my sore throat. It actually works. They swear by it here at work so I thought I would try it. Google it to. Interesting facts. Going to stock up the pantry with marshmallow. Lol. Check in later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is called Regenerate and is in Creative Fibre and Knitty.com.


http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss14/KSPATTregenerate.php

It's a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss14/KSPATTregenerate.php
> 
> It's a beautiful shawl.


Thanks so much, Rookie- I am so busy with Norma's Madryn, I had not looked further!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So many prayers and hugs going out to the family, such a sad time and I'm sure so hard.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In the hope and joy of the Easter celebrations, prayers are rising from this point also, Tami, for the little one's family and for your DD as she seeks to offer comfort and support to the heart-broken parents.
> 
> Thank you all for the greetings to Tim. He has kept up his usual grades for this latest grading period. But the truly neat thing about Tim this time is that he has had a part in another young man's proving to himself and his totally-dysfunctional immediate family that he, too, is quite capable of being included in the honor roll (A's with one B grade). Gaven believes this truth because he is in two of Tim's classes and '' Tim is really smart'', to quote Gaven.
> 
> ...


Thank you Joy.

And God continues to use Tim in His miracles! Tim, congratulations on making the honor roll again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I'll get you mine, I usually remember when I am using my phone instead of my laptop. :roll:
> Hope you are feeling much better, that would be YUCK!


You sound like me! I remember things I need to do, when I can not do them! Middle of the night, or driving, or before or after hours.....!
And I can only access KAP email from my laptop, not my phone.

Yes, feeling much better, thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And that just shows that Gavin is very smart too!!  It is so nice to see the positive impact that Tim has on others, he is a very inspiring young man.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> But we do have pointy sticks and we are not afraid to use them! :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so good to see people being able to be positive, with all the destruction around.
> 
> That is what the Church keeps saying- it would just cost too much.


That is what happened with the Roman Catholic Cathedral in Liverpool afte WW11 so they went for a modern less expensive design. Incidentally, the Anglican cathedral there was designed by a Catholic, and the Catholic cathedral by an Anglican.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! When it comes to fibers, I think it's all addicting. Quite possible, last time I was out there they had a really pretty teal in the bin, I think I have some yellow too, hmmm, I'll have to pull out my stash of roving and look, I'll go out a couple of times to see if I can get several different colors, they'd probably save them for me though if I ask. Really sweet people.


Oh teal is pretty too. It is nice when the owners are nice makes one want to up back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That is what happened with the Roman Catholic Cathedral in Liverpool afte WW11 so they went for a modern less expensive design. Incidentally, the Anglican cathedral there was designed by a Catholic, and the Catholic cathedral by an Anglican.


Anomalies!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad, my condolences to your family.


Thank you. Sadly, the family is in Canada, and DD does not have a passport, or she and I would be going to the funeral. DD is only able to offer support on line. I have mine, so could easily go with her. DD is involved with a group on line of moms that all had babies about the same time Arriana was born, 14 months ago. As we are here, they are all very close. This has also been a huge blow to all the other moms in the group. DD had just shipped a gift to little J. It won't get there until this week. DSIL even made phone calls to see if they could make arrangements to get DD a passport ASAP so she could go to the funeral. They can not afford it, but he would do it for her anyway. Love that guy! If she went to Detroit, she could get the license to let her cross that way, but she won't do it. Not only because they can not afford it, but she is afraid of the questions it would raise crossing the border. I can understand that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam for the wide array of recipes. I just can't read them all now so will have to come back later I've been off my Celebrex because of my planned surgery and boy, do I realize how much they helped me. I think every bone in my body is complaining from my toes to my neck. Hope once surgery is over I can get back to normal, or as normal as can be (lol). Happy Easter everyone.


Keeping you in my thoughts for your surgery today! And sending gentle hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is for real!


Love the new avatar Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love the new avatar Julie!


Thank you Tami- I have a vague memory of being made to twist and turn in all directions as they took the photographs- in a funny darkened booth.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hickory can also clear a room and not even realize what she has done. --- sam --- actually she wants to go with everyone.


We had a basset/shepherd mix. He would curl up between our chairs for a nap. Oooohhhhh Myyyyyy! It would be so bad that he would get up, smell his tail, and walk away! All while we were dying in our chairs, the smell was so bad! LOL Ah, what memories. Smoke has been gone since 1993.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would share here some photos I found from Christchurch, where my daughter lives:
> 
> The February Quake was the deadly one.


What a beautiful old cathedral, what a shame to lose it. I'm not a fan of "modern" architecture. Were there lots of casualties in the quake?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I saw some photos the other day of the Alaska Quake, that sure was a doozy.


That's the one that's caused the devastation in Port Alberni, BC. The tsunami came up the Alberni inlet & destroyed the town


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Should we have them all cut and folded to be ready to knit in?


You don't cut them but pull the wool apart in small "chunks". The first pair I made I folded the thrums as directed but the mitts cam out like footballs they were so bulky. The ones I made after that I didn't fold the thrums, just pulled off a piece of wool & rolled it into a piece about the size of my little finger, then folded the piece around my needle as I knit them in. 
Kaye, did you find your mitts came out "poofy"? Or did I just make the thrums too big the first time?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a beautiful old cathedral, what a shame to lose it. I'm not a fan of "modern" architecture. Were there lots of casualties in the quake?


About 185 in the February 22nd Quake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's the one that's caused the devastation in Port Alberni, BC. The tsunami came up the Alberni inlet & destroyed the town


Oo err- Not good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovley photos. When Julie said " cardboard", I thought she meant that she didn't care for the architecture, I didn't realize it was a temporary building.
Was the cathedral very old?



darowil said:


> The 'cardboard' Cathedral is really good. I loved it. i was amazed at what they had done with cardboard and packing crates. Didn't feel temporary at all.
> It is rather an ironic story withthe old cathedral. there is a lovley wooden church in Christchurch which was meant to be the catherdral. But the owers that be in England determined that it couldn't be the cathedral as cathedrals had to be made in indestructible material. So the cathedral was built. And which is still standing and in use? Yes the one that wouldn't have stood the test of time and so couldn't be a cathedral.
> 
> This [prompted me to import my photos from NZ onto my computer! So I will post a few here on this topic. As you can see the inside of the churches are in total contrast and yet I loved both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovley photos. When Julie said " cardboard", I thought she meant that she didn't care for the architecture, I didn't realize it was a temporary building.
> Was the cathedral very old?


Built over a period of time from about 1870 I think. Canterbury was wealthy at the time- there were ships trading in wool and mutton, once they had the refrigerated ships.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right Rookie. This reflection brought to mind how here in Athens back in the early 70 4 tornadoes when through in one day. At the time I was living in N.C. and was frantic trying to reach my parents to make sure they were okay. Prior to that I had never heard of tornadoes in our area. There was so much damage.


What a scary time.I hope your parents were OK.
We occasionally get tornadoes here. One of the women I worked with lost her house & several granaries but thankfully they were not home. Three years ago a tornado hit near North Battleford & took out a whole line of the towers for the main power line, we were without power for 2 days but other areas were out for more than a week.
It seems the tornadoes so often hit trailer parks where there are no basements, one hit in Edmonton & several people died. It almost seems like when they build trailer parks they should include a storm shelter in the middle somewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a scary time.I hope your parents were OK.
> We occasionally get tornadoes here. One of the women I worked with lost her house & several granaries but thankfully they were not home. Three years ago a tornado hit near North Battleford & took out a whole line of the towers for the main power line, we were without power for 2 days but other areas were out for more than a week.
> It seems the tornadoes so often hit trailer parks where there are no basements, one hit in Edmonton & several people died. It almost seems like when they build trailer parks they should include a storm shelter in the middle somewhere.


Would seem wise, if they know tornadoes are a probability.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! When it comes to fibers, I think it's all addicting. Quite possible, last time I was out there they had a really pretty teal in the bin, I think I have some yellow too, hmmm, I'll have to pull out my stash of roving and look, I'll go out a couple of times to see if I can get several different colors, they'd probably save them for me though if I ask. Really sweet people.


If there is some color you want that you can't get, let me know as I also. Have a big bag of assorted colors. I used 2 colors when I made them, usually white & then something that matched the yarn I was using & alternated them, they looked quite nice. I made them for everyone for Christmas a few years ago.
I got them at Custom Woolen Mills in Alberta, they sold it by the pound, I think I paid $16 for a huge bag, more than I will use in my lifetime


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Have wanted to thru. Maybe I will get brave and try on my own since I can't make KAP. Next time I'm in yarn shop will check out roving.
Aran, celebrate royally.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Shirley? I sent her pm but haven't heard back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Has anyone heard from Shirley? I sent her pm but haven't heard back.


She posted (yesterday?) on the Lace Party. She has been very busy on other threads.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope this link will work!
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/auroras-in-motion?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=63942815b1-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c64


Thanks, Julie they're incredibly beautiful. Can you ever see the Austrailais Borealis in Auckland?
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Has anyone heard from Shirley? I sent her pm but haven't heard back.


Joy, apparently she is spending most of her computer time at other threads and probably spending a good bit of her time exploring her new home area. I'm sure she is enjoying it so much, especially now that spring has likely jumped out all over the place in BC. I'm sure we would all be doing just that, if we were in her shoes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> The 'cardboard' Cathedral is really good. I loved it. i was amazed at what they had done with cardboard and packing crates. Didn't feel temporary at all.
> It is rather an ironic story withthe old cathedral. there is a lovley wooden church in Christchurch which was meant to be the catherdral. But the owers that be in England determined that it couldn't be the cathedral as cathedrals had to be made in indestructible material. So the cathedral was built. And which is still standing and in use? Yes the one that wouldn't have stood the test of time and so couldn't be a cathedral.
> 
> This [prompted me to import my photos from NZ onto my computer! So I will post a few here on this topic. As you can see the inside of the churches are in total contrast and yet I loved both.


Incredible pictures!! Seems like the powers that be got that one wrong!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie they're incredibly beautiful. Can you ever see the Austrailais Borealis in Auckland?
> Junek


No, we are too far north- you have to be in the south to see it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie and June, thank you. Of course she is enjoying spring in British Columbia. Shirley knows how to live life fully and enthusiastically.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and June, thank you. Of course she is enjoying spring in British Columbia. Shirley knows how to live life fully and enthusiastically.


She does indeed- she is following some more 'interesting' dare I say 'controversial' topics!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not just America worst since records have been kept.


Not quite, there was one in Chile in 1960 that was a little stronger.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts for your surgery today! And sending gentle hugs.


I didn't realize your surgery is today. Praying for a painless recovery.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Not quite, there was one in Chile in 1960 that was a little stronger.
> Junek


my informant must have been mistaken- certainly the Alaskan one did some dreadful damage.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh My Mercy,
Yall are up to 42 pages. My computer has been down as well as tvs and phones. AT&T just left.
I must at least get the floors vacuumed and swept today. I have played down my leg but to be honest yall it hurts. They told me to be up on it as much as I could and I have. We worked almost the whole weekend in the kitchen in preparation for all our Easter services and this thing hurts so bad at night and when I stand. We had beautiful, memorative services and had lunch with one of our daughters and the two little grandchildren Sunday. 
Today Jim is in Jackson with Allyson. She is taking Skylar for evaluation of her ADHD. She is so precious and I dearly worry about this one. These children need a structured environment and I cant say that she has one. She is so sweet and one of my most loving grandchildren.very sensitive.
I bit the bullet and ordered a skein of that My Crayon Box yarn from BlueBerry Pie Studio on Etsy. The socks I saw on the KP forum I fell in love with. These will be for me. I have reservations about making the grandkids socks with expensive yarn as I dont think they will be properly taken care of. In six weeks I will have mothers day money, so Im good there. Hope to get one sock off the needles today and start the second one.
We are supposed to have rain here this afternoon. 
Please pray for Angie. She goes into the hospital today. They are going to start her on these IV treatments that have bad side effects and the doctor wants to be able to watch her closely.
She is going to consult a Dr regarding putting stints in both legs for better circulation and says she thinks more than one nerve is involved. They are also doing aggressive PT. Dr wants hand held devices put on her car and for her to start driving to appointments and told Angie she would see that the cost of this was covered. May have to ride with her to appointments as she says she is going to be uncomfortable with this for a while.
Off to try and catch up.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardboard_Cathedral what better than Wikipaedia to explain. And yes it really does have cardboard as part of the construction
> It is and as I said it's wonderful. I think my internal photo gives a fair idea of how open and light it is.
> 
> This is a very sobering sight on the block behind the Cardboard Cathedral. Think it was just a temprory display. One chair for each of the people killed by the earthquake.
> All the centre of Canterbury was very sobering as you could hardly go anywhere without seeing signs of the devastation. Either ruins, buidlings behind fences (though looking fine from outside) temporary buildings or building work going on.


Really interesting to read about the Cardboard Cathedral, thank you for the photos. I remember,some months after the earthquake, a friend who has a daughter living in Christchurch showing me a letter her daughter had written about living with the aftermath of the earthquake. Day to day problems like how much longer it took her husband to get to work or her children to school because of having to take long detours because of road damage. Living in temporary accommodation and not being allowed back in their old home because the house was unsafe. I'm sure some people are still living with similar problems, it takes a long time to recover from a major disaster.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, will be praying for Angie. As an aside many ADHD children are gluten intolerant. You might want her tested. Or just stop gluten for a week and see results. Just saying as a suggestion.
Maya and I walked today. How fun on way out, more fun on way back into the wind. Almost doubled over in gusts to stay put. Winds sound like small freight train.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, will be praying for Angie. As an aside many ADHD children are gluten intolerant. You might want her tested. Or just stop gluten for a week and see results. Just saying as a suggestion.
> Maya and I walked today. How fun on way out, more fun on way back into the wind. Almost doubled over in gusts to stay put. Winds sound like small freight train.


We're expecting that wind day after tomorrow or thereabouts. One of the things I don't like about this time of year! Glad you had fun, though.

Betty, sending good thoughts for Angie and all others in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally got a look at the photos--the power of Nature does astound. How interesting to see the cardboard church! Some guy here is wanting to build a shopping center out of those shipping crates--we'll see how that plays out.

Did a bit of knitting last night, and I'm still not sure I like the new pattern, but partly because I haven't decided what to do with the body. So while I think on that, I started something else. Ha ha.

Hope all are well/mending (hope Liz's surgery went well).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope this link will work!
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/auroras-in-motion?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=63942815b1-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c64


Thank you for posting that Julie, amazing!! To see the Northern Lights is No 1 on my bucket list! One of these days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Really interesting to read about the Cardboard Cathedral, thank you for the photos. I remember,some months after the earthquake, a friend who has a daughter living in Christchurch showing me a letter her daughter had written about living with the aftermath of the earthquake. Day to day problems like how much longer it took her husband to get to work or her children to school because of having to take long detours because of road damage. Living in temporary accommodation and not being allowed back in their old home because the house was unsafe. I'm sure some people are still living with similar problems, it takes a long time to recover from a major disaster.


For some it has been quite nightmarish for a very long time. Fortunately not the majority.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you for posting that Julie, amazing!! To see the Northern Lights is No 1 on my bucket list! One of these days.


 :thumbup: I don't expect I will ever see them except on video!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, sorry you leg s still giving you trouble. Maybe you should contact the specialist again?
I hope the new treatment helps Ange. The hand controls for driving work well & are easily installed. My step-dad had them in his car & my DH installed them. It would certainly make life easier for her once she gets used to them.



Bulldog said:


> Oh My Mercy,
> Yall are up to 42 pages. My computer has been down as well as tvs and phones. AT&T just left.
> I must at least get the floors vacuumed and swept today. I have played down my leg but to be honest yall it hurts. They told me to be up on it as much as I could and I have. We worked almost the whole weekend in the kitchen in preparation for all our Easter services and this thing hurts so bad at night and when I stand. We had beautiful, memorative services and had lunch with one of our daughters and the two little grandchildren Sunday.
> Today Jim is in Jackson with Allyson. She is taking Skylar for evaluation of her ADHD. She is so precious and I dearly worry about this one. These children need a structured environment and I cant say that she has one. She is so sweet and one of my most loving grandchildren.very sensitive.
> ...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


Congratulations on the birth of your grandson. What a beautiful boy and a good weight too.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked me to leave church this morning and bring back my camera. He never asks me to do that, but he wanted me to take a picture of some flowers. I am not sure why right now, but I suspect they might show up in a drawing some day. He also has started a new drawing today as well. He does say thank you for the compliments on the dog drawing.


Wow, Matthew's detail is really awesome.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> my informant must have been mistaken- certainly the Alaskan one did some dreadful damage.


The strength doesn't matter when you see the horrible damage and loss of life! Plus people losing so much that's irreplaceable, at times.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Oh My Mercy,
> Yall are up to 42 pages. My computer has been down as well as tvs and phones. AT&T just left.
> I must at least get the floors vacuumed and swept today. I have played down my leg but to be honest yall it hurts. They told me to be up on it as much as I could and I have. We worked almost the whole weekend in the kitchen in preparation for all our Easter services and this thing hurts so bad at night and when I stand. We had beautiful, memorative services and had lunch with one of our daughters and the two little grandchildren Sunday.
> Today Jim is in Jackson with Allyson. She is taking Skylar for evaluation of her ADHD. She is so precious and I dearly worry about this one. These children need a structured environment and I cant say that she has one. She is so sweet and one of my most loving grandchildren.very sensitive.
> ...


I'll be keeping you, Angie and your family on my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Just getting caught up here.

Heard geese flying over this morning and DH said someone in town was talking about seeing robins, so perhaps Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If I remember correctly there were very few injuries but lots of property damage. Also none on the side of town my family lived. Telephone lines were down for a few days though so I was just very worried.


Bonnie7591 said:


> What a scary time.I hope your parents were OK.
> We occasionally get tornadoes here. One of the women I worked with lost her house & several granaries but thankfully they were not home. Three years ago a tornado hit near North Battleford & took out a whole line of the towers for the main power line, we were without power for 2 days but other areas were out for more than a week.
> It seems the tornadoes so often hit trailer parks where there are no basements, one hit in Edmonton & several people died. It almost seems like when they build trailer parks they should include a storm shelter in the middle somewhere.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's been overcast most of the day with bits of clear sunshine around noon. Warmer highs and lows for the rest of the week but rain and thunderstorms until the weekend for us here in NE Ohio. Tim returns to school tomorrow but DGGD will be on break for the rest of this week. I will have her most of the day tomorrow and then for bits of the next two days.

We had a lovely meal yesterday with the DDs helping with much of it and then Ben dried all the dishes and took care of a number of other details. As I was slicing the ham to take to table, I offered him a good-sized bit to taste; and he told me that he would be more than happy to help me out any time with making sure it was all fit to eat. lolol

Flounder sandwiches and cauliflower soup and left-over vegetables/salads for dinner tonight.

Back later, I hope.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The strength doesn't matter when you see the horrible damage and loss of life! Plus people losing so much that's irreplaceable, at times.
> Junek


True.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a scary time.I hope your parents were OK.
> We occasionally get tornadoes here. One of the women I worked with lost her house & several granaries but thankfully they were not home. Three years ago a tornado hit near North Battleford & took out a whole line of the towers for the main power line, we were without power for 2 days but other areas were out for more than a week.
> It seems the tornadoes so often hit trailer parks where there are no basements, one hit in Edmonton & several people died. It almost seems like when they build trailer parks they should include a storm shelter in the middle somewhere.


When DD#2 lived in Texas for a few months, they lived in a trailer park that had an underground tornado shelter in the center of the park. When we went down to visit, we were standing outside watching a funnel cloud about half a mile away. The shelter was just across the street and we were ready to run! fortunately, the tornado decided to go in the opposite direction. I never want to be that close to one again - scary!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well Spring certainly arrived today. A beautiful sunny day and I had all the windows and the back door open! Such a change for Easter Monday which often turns out cold and wet and spoils a day out for all the sporting events taking place. I spent the day tidying up, both in the house and in the garden and doing a bit of packing. Only three more sleeps to go! Not that I'm getting excited or anything!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'll be keeping you, Angie and your family on my prayers.
> Junek


Sending healing thoughts for Angie. I hope the IV treatment helps. Healing hugs for you too Betty, I'm sorry your leg is giving you so much pain. Maybe another trip to the doctor is in order, or maybe you should rest it a bit more?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Well Spring certainly arrived today. A beautiful sunny day and I had all the windows and the back door open! Such a change for Easter Monday which often turns out cold and wet and spoils a day out for all the sporting events taking place. I spent the day tidying up, both in the house and in the garden and doing a bit of packing. Only three more sleeps to go! Not that I'm getting excited or anything!


It's been lovely and sunny up here since last Thursday and like you I have had all the windows open and been cleaning and gardening . I have finally got front borders that look like flower beds all the little seeds from last years flowers are coming up .way to many bluebells though they are taking over but they do look nice when they flower 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not saying nothing about the containers . A man has bought some here and he plans to put them in the middle of the countryside and use them as holiday lets . He's neighbours are none to happy
> The art work is lovely the silver and blue feature reminds me of . The bottle in a town nearby . They built a lovely lake feature then put this gigantic art work next to it I quite like it now it's grown on me . Like the angel of the north I wasn't to sure at first but now I like seeing her
> Sonja


But remember in this case the shipping containers are being used to provide buildings etc quickly. It has enabled parts of the city to be up and operating again much quicker than if they had built from scratch.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally home and have my feet up. Won't last long as I have laundry that needs to be done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Up early to start making part of our Easter meal. I also got some laundry going as well. Caught up here so now to get Matthew awake and ready for church. DH and DS#1 have been at church for at least a half hour already. I am sure Matthew is enjoying "sleeping in" although he will be up earlier than his normal.
> 
> Happy Easter to all who celebrate it. Some of you have already celebrated and I hope you were blessed with a wonderful day as well.


Please tell Matthew thank you for the Easter wishes and for sharing his drawings of the dogs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Hasnt this last 12 months gone sooo fast?


April 17? That is a good day! It is also DSIL's bday


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy birthday to Seth, a blessed Easter to all who celebrate it, a good spring to those in the northern hemisphere and a peaceful and happy day to everyone else.
> 
> The complicated lemon tart is completed and ready to take to DDs today. After the tasting I'll pass on the recipe if it deserves sharing and if there's anyone out there who wants to be fussing around with it for two days!!!
> 
> ...


Hope your hip improves. I had the series of 3 injections in my knees. Helped immensely! In fact, they told me I would be doing good if it worked for 6 months. That was 3 years ago and still doing pretty good with them. Hope it might be a possibility for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> But remember in this case the shipping containers are being used to provide buildings etc quickly. It has enabled parts of the city to be up and operating again much quicker than if they had built from scratch.


You are right I didn't think of that 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry that you're doing poorly with the leg/hip/back. Washington DC is wonderful, but does take quite a bit of walking to fully enjoy all the sites. I'll have to check if the Cherry Blossoms are still in bloom or already peaked out---I want to see that someday.
> 
> Hope you find a remedy to your pain...my sister had a hip replacement and it's been wonderful for her. Happy Easter.


The last time we were in Washington DC during cherry blossom time it was so crowded you could barely move and traffic was barely moving. But absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think it will be WONDERFUL to finally meet you and then the added bonus of Marla! I hope the hotel allows pets but I have no idea.
> 
> Oh, meant to tell folks Marianne WILL be able to come with me. I ams o glad. We have such fun traveling together. She and I are going in together to make something for the goodie bags too. Woohoo!


Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I knit these last year and kept them but I'm not to sure about hat


Beautiful work Sonja!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


Welcome to the world little Tate! From aunt Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful work Sonja!


Thank you Tammi


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> That is what happened with the Roman Catholic Cathedral in Liverpool afte WW11 so they went for a modern less expensive design. Incidentally, the Anglican cathedral there was designed by a Catholic, and the Catholic cathedral by an Anglican.


I visited both Cathedrals when we were in Liverpool last year and I must say the RC one is really beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> Happy Easter to those who celebrate it. Being a Quaker, we just had regular Quaker Meeting, which today was completely silent, and then afterward discussed whether or not you could be a Christian without really focusing or caring if Jesus actually rose from the dead or not (we concluded that you could). We then had a tasty potluck & interesting discussion.
> 
> A few weeks ago, a half grown kitten showed up at my house. After I made the mistake of feeding him, he decided to move right into my house via the cat door. I called 2 humane societies, but no one has reported him missing. He has the cutest little face. He's a black & gray tabby with large splotches of white, so his face is part tabby & part white but with what appear to be smudges around his mouth. He's very friendly. I had every intention of fostering him until someone came looking for him, but I suspect that he was dumped so no one is looking for him. In the meantime, I've named him Gimli (the main character who is a dwarf in Lord of the Rings). He keeps wanting to attack my cat Matthew's tail; Matthew just gives him a dirty look & hisses.
> 
> ...


I think the kitty was ment to be yours. Maybe a rebirthday gift?!
Prayers for your aunt Tillie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhap if you tried some honey with cinnamon it would help the cold. I I think the dosage is 1 tsp of each well mixed together. It sure can't hurt. Hope it clears up quickly for you.


1Tablespoon of honey mixed with 1 teaspoon of cinnamon 3x a day for 3 days. Be sure to mix in the cinnamon really well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spent this afternoon working on my Square gardening box. Have decided that to start will do one box 4' x 8 '. DH surprisingly started to get interested in it; think he was stunned that I was all gungho on it and was sitting here calculating lumber and costs. He actually gave me help and donated some lumber to the project including two 8 ft sawhorses that we lowered the legs on so the box won't be too high nor on the ground. Hopefuly tomorrow we can finish up the box. I'm taking pictures as it progresses so will post them later when finished. It felt so good being outside and working.
> 
> Dinner was a pork loin roast with saurkraut, apples, potatoes, & carrots.
> I've decided that from now on I won't cook pork unless it is a pulled pork BBQ. It just is too dry for me to swallow without constantly coughing/choking.  Doesn't seem to matter how moist it seems it ony is moist enough if slathered in BBQ sauce and even then I have to be very careful. Oh well; everyone else here prefers it as BBQ so not a loss really. Other than my issues it all tasted good; great according to DH & DD. Was going to make a cake for dessert but ran out of time since I chose to work on the garden box. Oops! May make it tomorrow.
> ...


Gwen, instead of getting a lean pork loin, try getting a little fattier pork butt roast. It will be juicier. Much easier to swallow for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra...Thanks for posting the pattern. I copied it off and will do the prep work. I am so glad that you are teaching this class and just before next winter. My hands can get quite cold sometimes so I might make them for me. 

So glad that so many here had a wonderful Easter. My day was enjoyable as well with finishing up dishes and laundry, church and some knitting time. No big get together for us. I didn't need any added stress. It felt great to do other things over the 4 days. 

All this talk of tornadoes and earthquakes reminds me of the season we are entering into. It is so important to know where your shelter will be in such events. 

Matthew was able to read some of the posts regarding his drawings. He enjoyed them. His brother just took him to get a bite to eat. For me, I enjoyed left overs which they had for lunch.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> April 17? That is a good day! It is also DSIL's bday


April 17 was my mother birthday!! It is very a very good day!!😇
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh teal is pretty too. It is nice when the owners are nice makes one want to up back.


I love teal blue! Well, teal green also, but DH hates green!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The last time we were in Washington DC during cherry blossom time it was so crowded you could barely move and traffic was barely moving. But absolutely beautiful!


We don't have to go to DC to see the cherry blossoms!! There a Canon Plant about 1/2 mile from me. When they built the plant, they planted flowering cherry trees on both sides of the street for about 1/4 mile. They're blooming now and are absolutely beautiful!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'll be keeping you, Angie and your family on my prayers.
> Junek


Ditto from me


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We don't have to go to DC to see the cherry blossoms!! There a Canon Plant about 1/2 mile from me. When they built the plant, they planted flowering cherry trees on both sides of the street for about 1/4 mile. They're blooming now and are absolutely beautiful!
> Junek


Do they smell as good as they look?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pg 44 and I am caught up. Time to make supper. Maybe take a load out to the RV. Need to take out what has come in to be cleaned and get it out of the house. Supposed to rain most of the week so best do it now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:45pm and I am sprawled on the couch. I don't see any laundry being done tonight.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> I visited both Cathedrals when we were in Liverpool last year and I must say the RC one is really beautiful.


I agree.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, Mac n cheese with diced ham for supper is over. M had a tooth pulled this afternoon so needed something soft. I still haven't made it out to the RV. Not gonna happen tonight. Tired


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's been lovely and sunny up here since last Thursday and like you I have had all the windows open and been cleaning and gardening . I have finally got front borders that look like flower beds all the little seeds from last years flowers are coming up .way to many bluebells though they are taking over but they do look nice when they flower
> Sonja


No danger of anything coming up here for about a month yet. I have some things that self-seed & I always hate to pull them out until after they bloom.
My DH always gives me heck for leaving so many poppies & sunflowers that volunteer in the garden.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I kept busy today, spent the morning transplanting, I'll have to bring in another shelf from the greenhouse before I do more as I'm out of room already.

This afternoon I finished the quilt top I've been working on, maybe tomorrow I'll get the batting & backing organized. I want it done before the next quilt club meeting on the 18th, it's a large twin somRonald McDonald house should be happy with that donation.

Well, off to do some knitting'


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

When I was an artist-in-the-schools many years ago, I taught most of the children to spin on a drop spindle. I used a medium-sized potato and a sharpened piece of dowel rod. I sharpened one end in a pencil sharpener and forced it through the center of the potato. The potato gave it weight and balance and was used to wind the yarn on. Everyone had their own potato spindle and being that it was Ïdaho"it was very appropriate. StellaK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> When I was an artist-in-the-schools many years ago, I taught most of the children to spin on a drop spindle. I used a medium-sized potato and a sharpened piece of dowel rod. I sharpened one end in a pencil sharpener and forced it through the center of the potato. The potato gave it weight and balance and was used to wind the yarn on. Everyone had their own potato spindle and being that it was Ïdaho"it was very appropriate. StellaK


And inexpensive!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Stella, clever.
Julie, I am your SIL.....sister in lace. Tinked lace weight shawl yet again. Found some mohair and cast that on will try to use that. Al bought at a garage sale and I have about 10 skeins I'd like to use up.
Waterlogged 45 minutes this afternoon. Then took a friend to the art league. They had a wonderful pastel artist give a talk. She was a wonderful teacher and gifted artist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Stella, clever.
> Julie, I am your SIL.....sister in lace. Tinked lace weight shawl yet again. Found some mohair and cast that on will try to use that. Al bought at a garage sale and I have about 10 skeins I'd like to use up.
> Waterlogged 45 minutes this afternoon. Then took a friend to the art league. They had a wonderful pastel artist give a talk. She was a wonderful teacher and gifted artist.


I've lost track of how many times I have undone Madryn! nice to have a SIL! 
I've started a new Kaya Aran Cabled shrug- like the blue one I posted a week or so ago, this one is green worsted- and hopefully will fit properly not tightly.
Spell check again has you water logged not jogged!!!!!!
Talk sounds great- always good to be inspired!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It was a mixed bag of a day. This morning DH had to go to the dr. and he was feeling good enough that he drove himself. When he came home, after a few minutes, I saw trouble coming. DH was trying to tell me something that happened at the dr. and he couldn't remember. Then things started getting worse and he was doing some strange things. I thought it was maybe low blood sugar so I got him a glass of orange juice. Then he asked for lunch and I gave him a sandwich. I realized there was trouble so called the ambulance and also DD#1. We ended up in the ER. By this time he was getting better. They did a CT scan and an MRI. The CT was normal and we don't have the results of the MRI. They kept him in the hospital overnight. I came home to feed me and Zach. Am going to bed soon. DH is much, much better tonight but we can't be too careful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It was a mixed bag of a day. This morning DH had to go to the dr. and he was feeling good enough that he drove himself. When he came home, after a few minutes, I saw trouble coming. DH was trying to tell me something that happened at the dr. and he couldn't remember. Then things started getting worse and he was doing some strange things. I thought it was maybe low blood sugar so I got him a glass of orange juice. Then he asked for lunch and I gave him a sandwich. I realized there was trouble so called the ambulance and also DD#1. We ended up in the ER. By this time he was getting better. They did a CT scan and an MRI. The CT was normal and we don't have the results of the MRI. They kept him in the hospital overnight. I came home to feed me and Zach. Am going to bed soon. DH is much, much better tonight but we can't be too careful.


Hoping for the best.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It was a mixed bag of a day. This morning DH had to go to the dr. and he was feeling good enough that he drove himself. When he came home, after a few minutes, I saw trouble coming. DH was trying to tell me something that happened at the dr. and he couldn't remember. Then things started getting worse and he was doing some strange things. I thought it was maybe low blood sugar so I got him a glass of orange juice. Then he asked for lunch and I gave him a sandwich. I realized there was trouble so called the ambulance and also DD#1. We ended up in the ER. By this time he was getting better. They did a CT scan and an MRI. The CT was normal and we don't have the results of the MRI. They kept him in the hospital overnight. I came home to feed me and Zach. Am going to bed soon. DH is much, much better tonight but we can't be too careful.


Thats not sounding good- hopefully they can find out what is happening. Did anything happen at the doctor that could explain the problem?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've lost track of how many times I have undone Madryn! nice to have a SIL!
> I've started a new Kaya Aran Cabled shrug- like the blue one I posted a week or so ago, this one is green worsted- and hopefully will fit properly not tightly.
> Spell check again has you water logged not jogged!!!!!!
> Talk sounds great- always good to be inspired!


Thank you for that Julie I was wondering what it could mean visualising her going down a river hopping from log to log 
Sonja😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for that Julie I was wondering what it could mean visualising her going down a river hopping from log to log
> Sonja😄


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No danger of anything coming up here for about a month yet. I have some things that self-seed & I always hate to pull them out until after they bloom.
> My DH always gives me heck for leaving so many poppies & sunflowers that volunteer in the garden.


Yes I have plenty of poppies to 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

StellaK said:


> When I was an artist-in-the-schools many years ago, I taught most of the children to spin on a drop spindle. I used a medium-sized potato and a sharpened piece of dowel rod. I sharpened one end in a pencil sharpener and forced it through the center of the potato. The potato gave it weight and balance and was used to wind the yarn on. Everyone had their own potato spindle and being that it was Ïdaho"it was very appropriate. StellaK


What a clever idea


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> It was a mixed bag of a day. This morning DH had to go to the dr. and he was feeling good enough that he drove himself. When he came home, after a few minutes, I saw trouble coming. DH was trying to tell me something that happened at the dr. and he couldn't remember. Then things started getting worse and he was doing some strange things. I thought it was maybe low blood sugar so I got him a glass of orange juice. Then he asked for lunch and I gave him a sandwich. I realized there was trouble so called the ambulance and also DD#1. We ended up in the ER. By this time he was getting better. They did a CT scan and an MRI. The CT was normal and we don't have the results of the MRI. They kept him in the hospital overnight. I came home to feed me and Zach. Am going to bed soon. DH is much, much better tonight but we can't be too careful.


I sorry to hear about you husband . I hope they find out what the problem was 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I have started, this afternoon- version #2 of the Kaya shrug, in worsted weight Plymouth yarns, GALWAY. Very kindly gifted by Siouxann.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Sonja!


Morning Julie your new shrug is looking good 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why is the replacement church not expected to last long? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would share here some photos I found from Christchurch, where my daughter lives:
> 
> The February Quake was the deadly one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

both churches are quite unusual - those cardboard tubes must be really thick cardboard. the wooden church is beautiful both inside and outside. thanks for sharing darowil. --- sam



darowil said:


> The 'cardboard' Cathedral is really good. I loved it. i was amazed at what they had done with cardboard and packing crates. Didn't feel temporary at all.
> It is rather an ironic story withthe old cathedral. there is a lovley wooden church in Christchurch which was meant to be the catherdral. But the owers that be in England determined that it couldn't be the cathedral as cathedrals had to be made in indestructible material. So the cathedral was built. And which is still standing and in use? Yes the one that wouldn't have stood the test of time and so couldn't be a cathedral.
> 
> This [prompted me to import my photos from NZ onto my computer! So I will post a few here on this topic. As you can see the inside of the churches are in total contrast and yet I loved both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why is the replacement church not expected to last long? --- sam


It is built literally from cardboard cylinders, Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> April 17? That is a good day! It is also DSIL's bday


And Darrowils :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And Darrowils :thumbup:


One of our Thursday KP group also has her birthday that day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it looks like I have caught up.  

And we are having quite a cold snap! 13.5c today at 1.30pm :shock: Yuck

I went into town today and got Serena a couple of things for her birthday... and some winter clothes to add in as well. Apparently we are having a party here on the Sunday. Mmmm. Interesting. I will have to have a chat about that coz I dont want and cant afford to have tooo many people. 

Oh well, it will work out.

Take care everyone.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it looks like I have caught up.
> 
> And we are having quite a cold snap! 13.5c today at 1.30pm :shock: Yuck
> 
> ...


We reached aobut 17 today, 16.2 yesterday, though we are heading back up to 28 by Sunday. And we've even had some rain. It's autumn all right.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have started, this afternoon- version #2 of the Kaya shrug, in worsted weight Plymouth yarns, GALWAY. Very kindly gifted by Siouxann.


 :thumbup: That will be nice Julie...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:30am here and I am sneezing, coughing, blowing my nose and all around miserable. 

Railyn I am keeping you and do on top of the list today for prayers.

Julie I really like the green of the new shrug.

Sugar don't you just love it when you get informed of what you are going to do. Been there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30am here and I am sneezing, coughing, blowing my nose and all around miserable.
> 
> Railyn I am keeping you and do on top of the list today for prayers.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do they smell as good as they look?


Unfortunately, I never noticed a fragrance. But there are no sidewalks along that stretch of the street so we're always driving. With the smell of the other cars,if they have a scent, it's lost in all the other scents.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No danger of anything coming up here for about a month yet. I have some things that self-seed & I always hate to pull them out until after they bloom.
> My DH always gives me heck for leaving so many poppies & sunflowers that volunteer in the garden.


Why does he object? They add so much color with no effort on your part...unless they're taking up room needed for other plants.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning -- I woke up yesterday with the whole right side of my face and shoulders hurting like crazy -- and the right ear was aching too. So I took some pain relievers and cold medicine thinking that it was a sinus/ear infection and that the shoulder and upper back was just from lifting/doing too much over the past few days to get ready for Easter. But, it's still there this a.m., so will have to baby it again today. I want to remove the extra leaves from the dining room table and put some heavy roasters away, but will let DH do that when he gets home. We had a wonderful Easter - unfortunately our DD#1, one nephew and our DDIL and DGD#2 couldn't make it, otherwise we would have had my DH's entire immediate family here. 5 of the 6 great-grandchildren of DH's Mom and Dad were here and my DD#2 got this great photo.

I think I'll need to assign "jobs" to people next time we have a gathering. I felt like I was trying to do too many "hostess" things at once. Putting away jackets, getting drinks, refilling appetizer trays, watching little ones, getting photos, etc. I don't think any photos were taken of the craft time painting we had outdoors later on. I sure discovered how much of this DD#1 just automatically does.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- I woke up yesterday with the whole right side of my face and shoulders hurting like crazy -- and the right ear was aching too. So I took some pain relievers and cold medicine thinking that it was a sinus/ear infection and that the shoulder and upper back was just from lifting/doing too much over the past few days to get ready for Easter. But, it's still there this a.m., so will have to baby it again today. I want to remove the extra leaves from the dining room table and put some heavy roasters away, but will let DH do that when he gets home. We had a wonderful Easter - unfortunately our DD#1, one nephew and our DDIL and DGD#2 couldn't make it, otherwise we would have had my DH's entire immediate family here. 5 of the 6 great-grandchildren of DH's Mom and Dad were here and my DD#2 got this great photo.
> 
> I think I'll need to assign "jobs" to people next time we have a gathering. I felt like I was trying to do too many "hostess" things at once. Putting away jackets, getting drinks, refilling appetizer trays, watching little ones, getting photos, etc. I don't think any photos were taken of the craft time painting we had outdoors later on. I sure discovered how much of this DD#1 just automatically does.


Sorry you're in pain. You're right...you shouldn't have to do everything with that many people there.
I love the picture!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30am here and I am sneezing, coughing, blowing my nose and all around miserable.
> 
> Railyn I am keeping you and do on top of the list today for prayers.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are still not feeling well hope it goes soon . Do you have allergies ? Because that's what happens to me when my allergies kick in along with itchy ears ,nose ,eyes ,and throat . Sometimes I don't know wether I'm coming down with something or if it's just my allergies 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- I woke up yesterday with the whole right side of my face and shoulders hurting like crazy -- and the right ear was aching too. So I took some pain relievers and cold medicine thinking that it was a sinus/ear infection and that the shoulder and upper back was just from lifting/doing too much over the past few days to get ready for Easter. But, it's still there this a.m., so will have to baby it again today. I want to remove the extra leaves from the dining room table and put some heavy roasters away, but will let DH do that when he gets home. We had a wonderful Easter - unfortunately our DD#1, one nephew and our DDIL and DGD#2 couldn't make it, otherwise we would have had my DH's entire immediate family here. 5 of the 6 great-grandchildren of DH's Mom and Dad were here and my DD#2 got this great photo
> 
> I think I'll need to assign "jobs" to people next time we have a gathering. I felt like I was trying to do too many "hostess" things at once. Putting away jackets, getting drinks, refilling appetizer trays, watching little ones, getting photos, etc. I don't think any photos were taken of the craft time painting we had outdoors later on. I sure discovered how much of this DD#1 just automatically does.


Hope you feel better soon and that's a lovely picture . Are they your grandchildren 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> When I was an artist-in-the-schools many years ago, I taught most of the children to spin on a drop spindle. I used a medium-sized potato and a sharpened piece of dowel rod. I sharpened one end in a pencil sharpener and forced it through the center of the potato. The potato gave it weight and balance and was used to wind the yarn on. Everyone had their own potato spindle and being that it was Ïdaho"it was very appropriate. StellaK


I have a feeling you were an inspirational teacher. What an original idea!
I hope you're feeling better. Ite good to hear from you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It was a mixed bag of a day. This morning DH had to go to the dr. and he was feeling good enough that he drove himself. When he came home, after a few minutes, I saw trouble coming. DH was trying to tell me something that happened at the dr. and he couldn't remember. Then things started getting worse and he was doing some strange things. I thought it was maybe low blood sugar so I got him a glass of orange juice. Then he asked for lunch and I gave him a sandwich. I realized there was trouble so called the ambulance and also DD#1. We ended up in the ER. By this time he was getting better. They did a CT scan and an MRI. The CT was normal and we don't have the results of the MRI. They kept him in the hospital overnight. I came home to feed me and Zach. Am going to bed soon. DH is much, much better tonight but we can't be too careful.


I'm sorry you and Ray had such a scare!! I'll be saying an extra prayer for him. I'm glad to hear he is better.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you feel better soon and that's a lovely picture . Are they your grandchildren
> Sonja


Two of them are ours (the tallest boy and only girl); Our other little granddaughter was home sick with her Mom so isn't in the photo. The two boys on the left are DH's twin's grandsons and the top baby on the right is DH's oldest brother's grandson and he's due to have a new sibling in October.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending out prayers for Ray...hope things work out okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Tami for the correct amt.


tami_ohio said:


> 1Tablespoon of honey mixed with 1 teaspoon of cinnamon 3x a day for 3 days. Be sure to mix in the cinnamon really well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is what I usually fix and still it is difficult unless I turn it into a very sauy BBQ which fortuntely I love anyway. Thankks for the confirmation though that the butt roast is juicier. Definitly won't be doing pork loin again.


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, instead of getting a lean pork loin, try getting a little fattier pork butt roast. It will be juicier. Much easier to swallow for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How interesting. Wish you could make your way to the KAP in Aug. When I was teaching middle school science we used potatoes to make clocks. Kids loved stuff like that.



StellaK said:


> When I was an artist-in-the-schools many years ago, I taught most of the children to spin on a drop spindle. I used a medium-sized potato and a sharpened piece of dowel rod. I sharpened one end in a pencil sharpener and forced it through the center of the potato. The potato gave it weight and balance and was used to wind the yarn on. Everyone had their own potato spindle and being that it was Ïdaho"it was very appropriate. StellaK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn so sorry that DH is having problems. That does sond scary. Sending prayers for both of you. Hope the MRI results are helpful and also dont show anything bad.



Railyn said:


> It was a mixed bag of a day. This morning DH had to go to the dr. and he was feeling good enough that he drove himself. When he came home, after a few minutes, I saw trouble coming. DH was trying to tell me something that happened at the dr. and he couldn't remember. Then things started getting worse and he was doing some strange things. I thought it was maybe low blood sugar so I got him a glass of orange juice. Then he asked for lunch and I gave him a sandwich. I realized there was trouble so called the ambulance and also DD#1. We ended up in the ER. By this time he was getting better. They did a CT scan and an MRI. The CT was normal and we don't have the results of the MRI. They kept him in the hospital overnight. I came home to feed me and Zach. Am going to bed soon. DH is much, much better tonight but we can't be too careful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute photo with the two little ones appearing to just "hang" in the air....adorable children...all of them. Do take care of yourself. Hope you are feeling a bit bettr. Don't let it go on too long without seeing a doctor.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- I woke up yesterday with the whole right side of my face and shoulders hurting like crazy -- and the right ear was aching too. So I took some pain relievers and cold medicine thinking that it was a sinus/ear infection and that the shoulder and upper back was just from lifting/doing too much over the past few days to get ready for Easter. But, it's still there this a.m., so will have to baby it again today. I want to remove the extra leaves from the dining room table and put some heavy roasters away, but will let DH do that when he gets home. We had a wonderful Easter - unfortunately our DD#1, one nephew and our DDIL and DGD#2 couldn't make it, otherwise we would have had my DH's entire immediate family here. 5 of the 6 great-grandchildren of DH's Mom and Dad were here and my DD#2 got this great photo.
> 
> I think I'll need to assign "jobs" to people next time we have a gathering. I felt like I was trying to do too many "hostess" things at once. Putting away jackets, getting drinks, refilling appetizer trays, watching little ones, getting photos, etc. I don't think any photos were taken of the craft time painting we had outdoors later on. I sure discovered how much of this DD#1 just automatically does.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, healing energy for you and your DH. How frightening for both of you.
Rookie, hope you are feeling better. Lovely looking grands.
Julie, cabled sweater looking very pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute photo with the two little ones appearing to just "hang" in the air....adorable children...all of them. Do take care of yourself. Hope you are feeling a bit bettr. Don't let it go on too long without seeing a doctor.


My nephew's wife hid pretty well behind the tree, but DH who was holding his oldest brother's grandson didn't quite get invisible.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Why does he object? They add so much color with no effort on your part...unless they're taking up room needed for other plants.
> Junek


He thinks they use up the water & nutrients meant for whatever vegetable is growing nearby. He considers them weeds if it's not what's planted there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I hope you have found out by now what's troubling your DH & they can get him fixed up soon. Such a worry.
Rookie, lovely photo of the happy kids. I hope you are feeling better soon, hopefully a little rest & you will be feeling better
Julie, your shrug is looking great, will be pretty when done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it looks like I have caught up.
> 
> And we are having quite a cold snap! 13.5c today at 1.30pm :shock: Yuck
> 
> ...


Sounds like that was a unilateral decision? DD?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn I hope your husband continues to improve that must have been scary! 
Gagesmom Our grandkids are still getting over that cold it sounds like the same kind. very stubborn to shake! I hope yours goes away soon!
I'll have to get on here when I have time I'm getting the barn ready for more kids in a few weeks. Our one doe is so big I'm afraid she's going to have quadruplets! the other one is getting big too and she's not due till May... oh boy!! 
I'm still working on getting pics on here I think there's something wrong with my pic files because they just won't transfer anywhere, but I'll keep trying.
Hope everyone is doing well I miss not being on here. I'll be back when I can. nittergma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: That will be nice Julie...


I hope to get the pattern adjustment right this time around!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie what a sweet picture of you!


Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like that was a unilateral decision? DD?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30am here and I am sneezing, coughing, blowing my nose and all around miserable.
> 
> Railyn I am keeping you and do on top of the list today for prayers.
> 
> ...


I have some greens that will match well! Sorry about your 'lergies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry you're in pain. You're right...you shouldn't have to do everything with that many people there.
> I love the picture!
> Junek


ditto from me- especially re the pain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How interesting. Wish you could make your way to the KAP in Aug. When I was teaching middle school science we used potatoes to make clocks. Kids loved stuff like that.


We just used them as a cheap printing block, for the kids to carve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, healing energy for you and your DH. How frightening for both of you.
> Rookie, hope you are feeling better. Lovely looking grands.
> Julie, cabled sweater looking very pretty.


The colour is really growing on me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I hope you have found out by now what's troubling your DH & they can get him fixed up soon. Such a worry.
> Rookie, lovely photo of the happy kids. I hope you are feeling better soon, hopefully a little rest & you will be feeling better
> Julie, your shrug is looking great, will be pretty when done.


It is good when you have the pattern internalised! I now just look at it, and know where I am at!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie what a sweet picture of you!


My mother assured me that I could be the most impatient child, I look all innocence!
But I do recall filling my brothers' cribs with all my toys, at about that age. Also have a clear if distant memory of being taken to see them by my dad, for the first time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You don't cut them but pull the wool apart in small "chunks". The first pair I made I folded the thrums as directed but the mitts cam out like footballs they were so bulky. The ones I made after that I didn't fold the thrums, just pulled off a piece of wool & rolled it into a piece about the size of my little finger, then folded the piece around my needle as I knit them in.
> Kaye, did you find your mitts came out "poofy"? Or did I just make the thrums too big the first time?


As I got better at getting the weight of the thrum where I needed it, it wasn't nearly as poofy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'll be keeping you, Angie and your family on my prayers.
> Junek


Me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Poledra...Thanks for posting the pattern. I copied it off and will do the prep work. I am so glad that you are teaching this class and just before next winter. My hands can get quite cold sometimes so I might make them for me.
> 
> So glad that so many here had a wonderful Easter. My day was enjoyable as well with finishing up dishes and laundry, church and some knitting time. No big get together for us. I didn't need any added stress. It felt great to do other things over the 4 days.
> 
> ...


You are welcome, I think I'll make a couple pair for the kids in Alaska for Christmas, and maybe a pair for me, my hands get cold too, even in my thermolite gloves. 
Wonderful that you were able to relax around and on Easter, we didn't do anything big either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

StellaK said:


> When I was an artist-in-the-schools many years ago, I taught most of the children to spin on a drop spindle. I used a medium-sized potato and a sharpened piece of dowel rod. I sharpened one end in a pencil sharpener and forced it through the center of the potato. The potato gave it weight and balance and was used to wind the yarn on. Everyone had their own potato spindle and being that it was Ïdaho"it was very appropriate. StellaK


 :shock: LOL, Creative and if you got hungry, you could eat it. lol, Multipurposeful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It was a mixed bag of a day. This morning DH had to go to the dr. and he was feeling good enough that he drove himself. When he came home, after a few minutes, I saw trouble coming. DH was trying to tell me something that happened at the dr. and he couldn't remember. Then things started getting worse and he was doing some strange things. I thought it was maybe low blood sugar so I got him a glass of orange juice. Then he asked for lunch and I gave him a sandwich. I realized there was trouble so called the ambulance and also DD#1. We ended up in the ER. By this time he was getting better. They did a CT scan and an MRI. The CT was normal and we don't have the results of the MRI. They kept him in the hospital overnight. I came home to feed me and Zach. Am going to bed soon. DH is much, much better tonight but we can't be too careful.


I hope that it is nothing major, but you are right, you never can be too careful, you just never know, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have started, this afternoon- version #2 of the Kaya shrug, in worsted weight Plymouth yarns, GALWAY. Very kindly gifted by Siouxann.


Very pretty!! Wonderful gift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it looks like I have caught up.
> 
> And we are having quite a cold snap! 13.5c today at 1.30pm :shock: Yuck
> 
> ...


Isn't it lovely when children volunteer us for things then tell us about it after the fact? It will be a wonderful birthday though, I'm sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty!! Wonderful gift.


Sue is a lovely soul! and has been very kind!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- I woke up yesterday with the whole right side of my face and shoulders hurting like crazy -- and the right ear was aching too. So I took some pain relievers and cold medicine thinking that it was a sinus/ear infection and that the shoulder and upper back was just from lifting/doing too much over the past few days to get ready for Easter. But, it's still there this a.m., so will have to baby it again today. I want to remove the extra leaves from the dining room table and put some heavy roasters away, but will let DH do that when he gets home. We had a wonderful Easter - unfortunately our DD#1, one nephew and our DDIL and DGD#2 couldn't make it, otherwise we would have had my DH's entire immediate family here. 5 of the 6 great-grandchildren of DH's Mom and Dad were here and my DD#2 got this great photo.
> 
> I think I'll need to assign "jobs" to people next time we have a gathering. I felt like I was trying to do too many "hostess" things at once. Putting away jackets, getting drinks, refilling appetizer trays, watching little ones, getting photos, etc. I don't think any photos were taken of the craft time painting we had outdoors later on. I sure discovered how much of this DD#1 just automatically does.


Great picture, cute group. 
I hope that shoulder gets better soon, that isn't helping with anything, knitting either, I don't imagine. 
Hope you DIL and GD are feeling much better quickly as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sue is a lovely soul! and has been very kind!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up and it's Tuesday, I think that's a record for me lately, so I'll get off here and maybe read on the digest. David is on his way home from dropping off a load this morning though so I think we are going to run to the store for bacon, he thinks he needs brunch I guess. lol
I suppose I should take something out for dinner while I'm thinking about it too. Have a great day everyone, see you later. Oh, there's David, talk about timing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:


You fit into that bracket too, Kaye-Jo!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope everyone is doing well. Was just watching a knitting DVD about using short rows for shoulders on sweaters. Had been told this a few years ago but it is really nice to see how it is done. Didn't know how to do short rows then, but since doing Darowil's sock class I have learned!! Was interesting because she also showed how to do the Japanese short row. So many ways to accomplish the same thing.

I also would put my shoulders together with the edge of the bind off row but she showed how to do it with the v in the actual stitches using a side of one stitch and the side of the adjoining next stitch. This avoids what she called, the dreaded 11's and gave a much nicer stitch. Using extra yarn on the one side after the bind off, when finished sewing together the two sides, quite similar to duplicate stitch, the bind off was removed, leaving the shoulders with more stretch to them than if the bind off row is left. I will have to watch it more times before I have the confidence to remove the bind-off row.

Still thinking of signing up for a lesson for the afghan with very difficult stitches but just haven't had the energy to obligate myself. 

It snowed here for Easter. Nothing stayed on the ground but it came down heavy and was quite windy and cold. Nonetheless, we had a very nice time. DIL's mother and we split the bill to go to a restaurant. That way it cost both of us less than if we had bought the food to feed everyone and we weren't worn out. There's no way I could have done it since I just had company, 5 of which were kids. Still in the 30's here so snow is still in patches on the deck, but know that warmer weather is coming.

We have also been watching a series about cancer and it is so interesting. Everything we eat becomes part of our blood and our cells. If it has pesticide on it, that stores in our body too. Makes so much sense. They recommend lots of organic veggies and fruit and grass fed beef. An amazing series.

DH will be leaving this week for New Mexico. He will be missed but I will be attending several performances of the GC in a musical, so at least I will be busy. 

Hope those who aren't feeling well will soon be in good health. Happy knitting.......Oh yes, I did get some yarn from the WEBS sale to do a sweater for either my DS or DH in a denim blue, super bulky yarn. Great savings. Thanks Rookie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Was just watching a knitting DVD about using short rows for shoulders on sweaters. Had been told this a few years ago but it is really nice to see how it is done. Didn't know how to do short rows then, but since doing Darowil's sock class I have learned!! Was interesting because she also showed how to do the Japanese short row. So many ways to accomplish the same thing.
> 
> I also would put my shoulders together with the edge of the bind off row but she showed how to do it with the v in the actual stitches using a side of one stitch and the side of the adjoining next stitch. This avoids what she called, the dreaded 11's and gave a much nicer stitch. Using extra yarn on the one side after the bind off, when finished sewing together the two sides, quite similar to duplicate stitch, the bind off was removed, leaving the shoulders with more stretch to them than if the bind off row is left. I will have to watch it more times before I have the confidence to remove the bind-off row.
> 
> ...


Are you thinking of reverting to meat eating?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> We reached aobut 17 today, 16.2 yesterday, though we are heading back up to 28 by Sunday. And we've even had some rain. It's autumn all right.


We reached 17 yesterday too - thought it was lovely, a taste of spring/summer!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- I woke up yesterday with the whole right side of my face and shoulders hurting like crazy -- and the right ear was aching too. So I took some pain relievers and cold medicine thinking that it was a sinus/ear infection and that the shoulder and upper back was just from lifting/doing too much over the past few days to get ready for Easter. But, it's still there this a.m., so will have to baby it again today. I want to remove the extra leaves from the dining room table and put some heavy roasters away, but will let DH do that when he gets home. We had a wonderful Easter - unfortunately our DD#1, one nephew and our DDIL and DGD#2 couldn't make it, otherwise we would have had my DH's entire immediate family here. 5 of the 6 great-grandchildren of DH's Mom and Dad were here and my DD#2 got this great photo.
> 
> I think I'll need to assign "jobs" to people next time we have a gathering. I felt like I was trying to do too many "hostess" things at once. Putting away jackets, getting drinks, refilling appetizer trays, watching little ones, getting photos, etc. I don't think any photos were taken of the craft time painting we had outdoors later on. I sure discovered how much of this DD#1 just automatically does.


Hope you're feeling better soon. Sounds like you didn't get much rest over the weekend. The picture is lovely - a good one of everyone, usually when trying to get all the kids together there's someone with a silly face!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you thinking of reverting to meat eating?


This is what was said on the series about cancer, so I was making this as a copy of what they said.

I am just trying to do what is best for my body and no longer vegetarian, but like Purple, piscitarian. If I ever did go back to eating meat it would definitely be organic grass fed and a small addition to vegetables.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This is what was said on the series about cancer, so I was making this as a copy of what they said.
> 
> I am just trying to do what is best for my body and no longer vegetarian, but like Purple, piscitarian. If I ever did go back to eating meat it would definitely be organic grass fed and a small addition to vegetables.


My response is in the PM I just sent you! Take Care Daralene- and try not to let things overwhelm you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot...TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had windy walk.
Daralene, great idea to split tab and eat out.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie,

I just happened on this while I was doing some research about activities for a very elderly bind client. It's actually some information about diet and RA. You're probably familiar with the info, but maybe there's something helpful:

http://inhealth.healthgrades.com/living-life-to-the-fullest-with-ra/nutrition-to-help-ease-rheumatoid-arthritis?did=t9_outrss1

I would certainly be interested if anyone out there has ideas about activities for this elderly blind client. I sent her daughter a link to a YouTube video about finger knitting, mentioned the idea of her and her caregiver making some no-bake cookies or bars together, told her about a rather larger plastic spool knitting device that can be purchased in a toy shop. The lady said she wish there were something she could do with her hands. She does help her daughter (a knitter) wind yarn into balls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does the bird represent? --- sam



darowil said:


> I was surprised that I liked it as I tend to prefer the traditional churches. But I loved it and could worship in it. And yet I loved the wooden one as well.
> The answer about the old one is that it has been determined that it is too badly damaged to be able to be fixed so it must go-the structural damage is too grreat to be able to use it safely even as a basis to rebuild around. But as far as I can tell they haven't determined what to do. Some want a brand new different cathedral, others want to rebuild the old one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a surprise that the windows survived. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There is a campaign led by a prominent former MP, to save the old Cathedral, cost is a real factor to the church. Also many are very wary of what might happen to a building already so weakened by so many quakes, were there to be another serious one. When you see images like this one, that is very understandable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wondered about that - they look like the heavy cardboard tubes one uses if you are sinking a concret pylon in the ground - usually with some rebar inside. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> More demolition than rebuilding so far.
> 
> BTW the 'Cardboard' Cathedral has concrete in the cardboard cylinders, if I remember right- so is not a total light weight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for the link!



machriste said:


> Julie,
> 
> I just happened on this while I was doing some research about activities for a very elderly bind client. It's actually some information about diet and RA. You're probably familiar with the info, but maybe there's something helpful:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a surprise that the windows survived. --- sam


Some did, some did not!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I wondered about that - they look like the heavy cardboard tubes one uses if you are sinking a concret pylon in the ground - usually with some rebar inside. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a great example of human nature. -- sam



darowil said:


> HArd to see from these photos how it would be safe to use its structure in any way. And yet I also see why people would want to keep the old cathedral. Whatever they end up deciding not everyone will be happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why can't your dog be with you all the time? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all! Still around, though not keeping up with ktp, as normal for me. currently not doing market stall of a sunday, will go back soon, it wasn't working for us there as well as the stress of moving house into an occupied house.
> 
> Two nieces are slowly learning to listen when asked to do something, so to get it done right. Both now have chores to do, each day and each week. One feeds the 2 dogs, the other feeds the 2 cats - who are also learning that during day, only biscuits are served, if they want soft tinned food, that is dished up after the humans have dinner.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful - did you notice the falling star? at least I thought it was a falling star. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I hope this link will work!
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/auroras-in-motion?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=63942815b1-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c64


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Mary, thank you for pointing out which page. I was on my phone and was getting frustrated. 

Matthew has done a wonderful job with the photo. My DD2 is going to love it. 

Was going to write more but tablet is low.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well that's another birthday cake done and gone just one left and that's not till May . Thank goodness . Another lovely warm sunny day so been doing some more gardening . If it's nice tomorrow I will try to do some gardening in the back garden which mishka thinks is hers . I will pick up all the toys and put them in the box and mishka will follow behind me and take them out and put them back exactly where they were she will then proceed to stand in front of the lawnmower and try to stop me cutting the grass and when I kneel down to do the borders she will sit on my knee .
As for knitting I have now got a romper suit that needs buttons , a cardigan that needs sleeves .a blanket that needs a border. A ball of yarn that I was going to make a cardigan from but I don't know if it's to colourful and now started a new little dress that I'm not to sure about the stitch I've used. I think I better decide on one to finish before I run out of needles 

From Sonja who has the fidgets which might have something to do with I'm at the dentist on Thursday &#128561;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe she has forgotten us. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> She posted (yesterday?) on the Lace Party. She has been very busy on other threads.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mom was taken from the Dr.'s office to the hospital. They have her on IV with drugs to regulate her heart and it is starting to work already. In about 3 wks. they will try the procedure on her again. I believe it is cardioversion. She hates the hospital but spoke with her and she sounds in good spirits. So glad she is taking a good attitude about it. Think last time the test that they did tore her skin as she has such psoriasis and the pain from that was really bad, so if they are very gentle she should be ok. I hope she will be alright as I am just not up to the drive right now but of course will do it if needed. Little sis said not to worry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful - did you notice the falling star? at least I thought it was a falling star. --- sam


I posted it before I got to the end, I'll have to go back to the beginning, and start over!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have seen several houses built with shipping containers - I would have lived in them. --- sam



darowil said:


> But remember in this case the shipping containers are being used to provide buildings etc quickly. It has enabled parts of the city to be up and operating again much quicker than if they had built from scratch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

20 april bailee will be 15. driver's permit six months after that - oh my - she is one you can't tell anything to - she knows it all. --- sam



jknappva said:


> April 17 was my mother birthday!! It is very a very good day!!😇
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe she has forgotten us. --- sam


She certainly is not involved to the same extent, as formerly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is wonderful stella - did they learn to spin? --- sam



StellaK said:


> When I was an artist-in-the-schools many years ago, I taught most of the children to spin on a drop spindle. I used a medium-sized potato and a sharpened piece of dowel rod. I sharpened one end in a pencil sharpener and forced it through the center of the potato. The potato gave it weight and balance and was used to wind the yarn on. Everyone had their own potato spindle and being that it was Ïdaho"it was very appropriate. StellaK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that must have been scary railyn - tons of healing energy zooming to wrap dh in soothing healing energy. hope there is a good report in the morning. --- sam



Railyn said:


> It was a mixed bag of a day. This morning DH had to go to the dr. and he was feeling good enough that he drove himself. When he came home, after a few minutes, I saw trouble coming. DH was trying to tell me something that happened at the dr. and he couldn't remember. Then things started getting worse and he was doing some strange things. I thought it was maybe low blood sugar so I got him a glass of orange juice. Then he asked for lunch and I gave him a sandwich. I realized there was trouble so called the ambulance and also DD#1. We ended up in the ER. By this time he was getting better. They did a CT scan and an MRI. The CT was normal and we don't have the results of the MRI. They kept him in the hospital overnight. I came home to feed me and Zach. Am going to bed soon. DH is much, much better tonight but we can't be too careful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your bobbles are perfect. --- sam --- love the color.



Lurker 2 said:


> What I have started, this afternoon- version #2 of the Kaya shrug, in worsted weight Plymouth yarns, GALWAY. Very kindly gifted by Siouxann.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> your bobbles are perfect. --- sam --- love the color.


I am being much more careful to use the same method, this time round. On the blue one I was experimenting!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did they find all the eggs? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- I woke up yesterday with the whole right side of my face and shoulders hurting like crazy -- and the right ear was aching too. So I took some pain relievers and cold medicine thinking that it was a sinus/ear infection and that the shoulder and upper back was just from lifting/doing too much over the past few days to get ready for Easter. But, it's still there this a.m., so will have to baby it again today. I want to remove the extra leaves from the dining room table and put some heavy roasters away, but will let DH do that when he gets home. We had a wonderful Easter - unfortunately our DD#1, one nephew and our DDIL and DGD#2 couldn't make it, otherwise we would have had my DH's entire immediate family here. 5 of the 6 great-grandchildren of DH's Mom and Dad were here and my DD#2 got this great photo.
> 
> I think I'll need to assign "jobs" to people next time we have a gathering. I felt like I was trying to do too many "hostess" things at once. Putting away jackets, getting drinks, refilling appetizer trays, watching little ones, getting photos, etc. I don't think any photos were taken of the craft time painting we had outdoors later on. I sure discovered how much of this DD#1 just automatically does.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does one make a clock out of a potato? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> How interesting. Wish you could make your way to the KAP in Aug. When I was teaching middle school science we used potatoes to make clocks. Kids loved stuff like that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

come to think of it - we haven't heard from siouxann for a while. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty!! Wonderful gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> come to think of it - we haven't heard from siouxann for a while. --- sam


Sue has rather bad hips, and is waiting for an operation, I seem to remember. She was perky enough the last time we spoke.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are having the same weather that joy is having - and it is way too cool. have the heat going. rain - rain - and more rain. need it for the water table since we have a well. but it would be nice to see the sun for a change. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the info Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sue has rather bad hips, and is waiting for an operation, I seem to remember. She was perky enough the last time we spoke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.dropbox.com/s/qa0l5jm3wypouib/Accident-acrobatique-motard1.mp4?d=

A bit scary- but perhaps there is something to learn from this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for any of you that would like to knit an afghan I think you would love this one. --- sam

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L40715.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Click+here+to+view+pattern+details.&utm_content=Have+you+seen+our+Rosie+the+Riveter+afghan%3F+It%27s+a+WOW%21&utm_campaign=Patterns20150407_Apr07


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had windy walk.
> Daralene, great idea to split tab and eat out.


We always like to treat our DIL's mother but now we have decided that if we go out we will just split the tab as it makes her feel funny. She is a sweet person but quite well educated, so a good combination. So nice that we get along as it makes it easier on our children to just have one meal all together. We did take turns doing holiday meals when we were doing them at home. If she does Christmas I do Thanksgiving and then the following year we switch it up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - he sure was lucky. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.dropbox.com/s/qa0l5jm3wypouib/Accident-acrobatique-motard1.mp4?d=
> 
> A bit scary- but perhaps there is something to learn from this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.dropbox.com/s/qa0l5jm3wypouib/Accident-acrobatique-motard1.mp4?d=
> 
> A bit scary- but perhaps there is something to learn from this.


Oh my word. Can't believe that motorcyclist wasn't killed. Absolutely a miracle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - he sure was lucky. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty!! Wonderful gift.


I think it was a lovely gift too . Lovely colour for the autumn 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my word. Can't believe that motorcyclist wasn't killed. Absolutely a miracle.


pretty remarkable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it was a lovely gift too . Lovely colour for the autumn
> Sonja


I have a lot of other colours from her- but mostly small amounts. Luckily there are six of these 100g balls.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom was taken from the Dr.'s office to the hospital. They have her on IV with drugs to regulate her heart and it is starting to work already. In about 3 wks. they will try the procedure on her again. I believe it is cardioversion. She hates the hospital but spoke with her and she sounds in good spirits. So glad she is taking a good attitude about it. Think last time the test that they did tore her skin as she has such psoriasis and the pain from that was really bad, so if they are very gentle she should be ok. I hope she will be alright as I am just not up to the drive right now but of course will do it if needed. Little sis said not to worry.


I will be hoping your mom is alright and that she will be allowed to go home soon 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom was taken from the Dr.'s office to the hospital. They have her on IV with drugs to regulate her heart and it is starting to work already. In about 3 wks. they will try the procedure on her again. I believe it is cardioversion. She hates the hospital but spoke with her and she sounds in good spirits. So glad she is taking a good attitude about it. Think last time the test that they did tore her skin as she has such psoriasis and the pain from that was really bad, so if they are very gentle she should be ok. I hope she will be alright as I am just not up to the drive right now but of course will do it if needed. Little sis said not to worry.


Prayers for her and hoping that she will be able to tolerate the cardioversion. It usually works wonderfully. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> for any of you that would like to knit an afghan I think you would love this one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L40715.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Click+here+to+view+pattern+details.&utm_content=Have+you+seen+our+Rosie+the+Riveter+afghan%3F+It%27s+a+WOW%21&utm_campaign=Patterns20150407_Apr07


What a riot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is what we have to look forward to weatherwise. --- sam

5-Day Forecast for Defiance, Ohio

Today: Rain/Wind, High: 43 F, Low: 37 F

Tomorrow: Light Rain, High: 47 F, Low: 39 F

Thursday: Rain/Thunder, High: 69 F, Low: 59 F

Friday: Rain/Thunder, High: 64 F, Low: 34 F

Saturday: Partly Cloudy, High: 58 F, Low: 35 F


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

something to do in your spare time daralene! lol sending tons of healing energy to your mom to wrap her up in warm healing energy and hope the hospital time will be easy on her. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> What a riot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> did they find all the eggs? --- sam


Yes, they did -- each child had a color. The 3 oldest went first and then helped the two babies and their parents...it was very cute with them running around. DGD and DGS had actually looked out the window in the office (2nd floor) to see if they could see any....stinkers!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a lot of other colours from her- but mostly small amounts. Luckily there are six of these 100g balls.


Lucky you. Definitely a lovely gift even small amounts can be made into something lovely 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lucky you. Definitely a lovely gift even small amounts can be made into something lovely
> Sonja


and Ravelry is very good for working out what you can do with how much!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene--- prayers being said for your Mom.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sonja - here is your next project. --- sam

http://www.favecrafts.com/Knitting-for-Baby/Girly-Tuxedo-Dress-from-Caron


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> when is your surgery? --- sam


Had my surgery yesterday. It was a lost day. The rest of the day and night was a blur. I did have ice packs on my face for about 4 hours and took pain killers. Thank goodness my SIL took me there and back and stayed with me until the sedation wore off. My night wasn't great because I had to sleep with my head elevated. Didn't get too much sleep. Face is still swollen today but there is very little pain so for that I can be thankful. Have to swab my mouth since I can't brush my teeth yet because of the sutures. I thought I had to go back to get the stitches out but they are dissolving so that's a plus. I hope and pray that this is the last time I have to go through that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, forgot to say thank you for visual of me be log hammer. Fun.
Daralene, healing energy for your Mom.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Sonja - here is your next project. --- sam
> 
> http://www.favecrafts.com/Knitting-for-Baby/Girly-Tuxedo-Dress-from-Caron


I saw that this morning Sam . I think I would have to change the colour and lose the frill
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Had my surgery yesterday. It was a lost day. The rest of the day and night was a blur. I did have ice packs on my face for about 4 hours and took pain killers. Thank goodness my SIL took me there and back and stayed with me until the sedation wore off. My night wasn't great because I had to sleep with my head elevated. Didn't get too much sleep. Face is still swollen today but there is very little pain so for that I can be thankful. Have to swab my mouth since I can't brush my teeth yet because of the sutures. I thought I had to go back to get the stitches out but they are dissolving so that's a plus. I hope and pray that this is the last time I have to go through that.


I hope the swelling goes soon and it continues to be pain free 
I'm at the dentist on Thursday hopefully just for a check up , but I know he will say they need a polish 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Up early to start making part of our Easter meal. I also got some laundry going as well. Caught up here so now to get Matthew awake and ready for church. DH and DS#1 have been at church for at least a half hour already. I am sure Matthew is enjoying "sleeping in" although he will be up earlier than his normal.
> 
> Happy Easter to all who celebrate it. Some of you have already celebrated and I hope you were blessed with a wonderful day as well.


Matthew's drawings are beautiful. One of them looks like my Candy.

Hope everyone had a Happy Easter or Passover.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good none the less to see you in your more usual routine! Sleep well, when you do go to bed!


Julie, is that a picture of you when you were little? Beautiful girl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I think so too!
> 
> The Madryn shawl that I am working to Norma's design- finally starting to get the hang of a lace chart- not so many mistakes- but I will start over- attempt #4, this is #3.


When do you find the time to knit with all the goings-on around your new home? I really like the colour. I've been knitting a sweater for a while and don't seem to be progressing very fast. I've tinked the sleeves at least 4 times and put it aside until I'm back to normal.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom was taken from the Dr.'s office to the hospital. They have her on IV with drugs to regulate her heart and it is starting to work already. In about 3 wks. they will try the procedure on her again. I believe it is cardioversion. She hates the hospital but spoke with her and she sounds in good spirits. So glad she is taking a good attitude about it. Think last time the test that they did tore her skin as she has such psoriasis and the pain from that was really bad, so if they are very gentle she should be ok. I hope she will be alright as I am just not up to the drive right now but of course will do it if needed. Little sis said not to worry.


I'm so sorry to hear this, Daralene. I will definitely praying for her good health and gentle care.
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Budasha I am so sorry you are in pain while awaiting surgery. I hope you'll be able to get back on the Celebrex quickly afterwards. Also, praying that the oral surgery goes well and quick healing. {{{gentle hugs}}}


Thanks, Gwen. Hope to get back on the Celebrex tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I would take that rain for you if you could send it!

Got supper on the stove, salmon and potatoes and salad.

Last night I thought I would do two more rows or so before bed...of course I made a mistake and had to tink! But I think it's back on track now. Still haven't decided what to do with the other one. Maybe it needs tried on to see how the yoke looks; I'll have to put it on two long circulars for that.

Tomorrow is laundry day. Bleah, but at least it will be done for a while again. I just hate dragging it all out to the laundromat and then back again.

Hope you mend quickly, Liz, and glad you're not having much pain. Not having to go back to get the sutures out is a plus!

May be back later tonight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I knit these last year and kept them but I'm not to sure about hat


Really nice work, Sonja.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my surgery yesterday. It was a lost day. The rest of the day and night was a blur. I did have ice packs on my face for about 4 hours and took pain killers. Thank goodness my SIL took me there and back and stayed with me until the sedation wore off. My night wasn't great because I had to sleep with my head elevated. Didn't get too much sleep. Face is still swollen today but there is very little pain so for that I can be thankful. Have to swab my mouth since I can't brush my teeth yet because of the sutures. I thought I had to go back to get the stitches out but they are dissolving so that's a plus. I hope and pray that this is the last time I have to go through that.


I hope you have a better night. A good night sleep Will probably make you feel a lot better!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second to announce that Baby J finally arrived early this morning at 1:35 a.m. His name is:
> 
> Tate Steven Johnson
> 8 pounds, 6 ounces
> ...


Welcome to this world, Tate Steven. Glad mom and son are doing well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Matthew's drawings are beautiful. One of them looks like my Candy.
> 
> Hope everyone had a Happy Easter or Passover.


I am glad that Matthew could brighten up your day. I hope you are feeling better in no time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> I thought I would share here some photos I found from Christchurch, where my daughter lives:
> 
> The February Quake was the deadly one.


That is so sad...such a beautiful old building to have been destroyed. Although the new building is colourful, I'm not into newer buildings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The 'cardboard' Cathedral is really good. I loved it. i was amazed at what they had done with cardboard and packing crates. Didn't feel temporary at all.
> It is rather an ironic story withthe old cathedral. there is a lovley wooden church in Christchurch which was meant to be the catherdral. But the owers that be in England determined that it couldn't be the cathedral as cathedrals had to be made in indestructible material. So the cathedral was built. And which is still standing and in use? Yes the one that wouldn't have stood the test of time and so couldn't be a cathedral.
> 
> This [prompted me to import my photos from NZ onto my computer! So I will post a few here on this topic. As you can see the inside of the churches are in total contrast and yet I loved both.


I must say that is amazing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

off to knit and watch a little tv. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Mary, thank you for pointing out which page. I was on my phone and was getting frustrated.
> 
> Matthew has done a wonderful job with the photo. My DD2 is going to love it.
> 
> ...


We will be taking it to the printing company tomorrow to make cards from the picture. I really love it too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just marking my place on page 37.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad it is over and the healing has begun - sending tons of healing energy to hurry the healing and get you back in the pink real quick. yeah for little pain. --- sam



budasha said:


> Had my surgery yesterday. It was a lost day. The rest of the day and night was a blur. I did have ice packs on my face for about 4 hours and took pain killers. Thank goodness my SIL took me there and back and stayed with me until the sedation wore off. My night wasn't great because I had to sleep with my head elevated. Didn't get too much sleep. Face is still swollen today but there is very little pain so for that I can be thankful. Have to swab my mouth since I can't brush my teeth yet because of the sutures. I thought I had to go back to get the stitches out but they are dissolving so that's a plus. I hope and pray that this is the last time I have to go through that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well it wouldn't lose much if it did lose the frill at the neck - maybe using black on the neck ribbing would be enough. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I saw that this morning Sam . I think I would have to change the colour and lose the frill
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I know - I should not complain when places like you and California are desperate for water. I think the lack of sun is getting to me. lol --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I would take that rain for you if you could send it!
> 
> Got supper on the stove, salmon and potatoes and salad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, hope your mom is better soon.

Liz, good that your surgery is done, hopefully it will heal quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, is that a picture of you when you were little? Beautiful girl.


Yes it is me at 3 looking angelic- as three year olds can, before they start the devastating tantrum or what ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> When do you find the time to knit with all the goings-on around your new home? I really like the colour. I've been knitting a sweater for a while and don't seem to be progressing very fast. I've tinked the sleeves at least 4 times and put it aside until I'm back to normal.


Ah well you see Liz, I multi- task- I knit at the computer- and type with one hand!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope you have a better night. A good night sleep Will probably make you feel a lot better!
> Junek


Seconding this thought. J F.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is so sad...such a beautiful old building to have been destroyed. Although the new building is colourful, I'm not into newer buildings.


There has been a lot of controversy around the whole matter- has divided the community a bit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I know - I should not complain when places like you and California are desperate for water. I think the lack of sun is getting to me. lol --- sam


And we have no shortage of sun--too bad we can't trade up to balance it out!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, I hope your mom's situation is resolved--sending good thoughts.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn...Sorry to hear that DH is being challenged with his health. I am glad that you chose to call an ambulance to get him help. I hope the hospital figures out what happened.

Rookie Retire...Lovely picture of the grandchildren. You are correct in thinking about sharing the duties of hosting. I am sure that others would help you any time. I hope you will be feeling better soon.

Cashmeregma...Sorry to hear that Mom is not well. I will keep her and your family in my prayers. Take care.

Too tired to think right now. I have enjoyed your posts and think of you often. Take care everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam thought you might find this funny: comes via my friend Ruth in Glasgow Scotland.

It is a slow day in a little Greek Village. The rain is beating down and the streets are deserted. Times are tough, everybody is in debt. On this particular day a rich German tourist is driving through the village, stops at the local hotel and lays a 100 note on the desk, telling the hotel owner he wants to inspect the rooms upstairs in order to pick one to spend the night.
The owner gives him some keys and, as soon as the visitor has walked upstairs, the hotelier grabs the 100 note and runs next door to pay his debt to the butcher.
The butcher takes the 100 note and runs down the street to repay his debt to the pig farmer.
The pig farmer takes the 100 note and heads off to pay his bill at the supplier of feed and fuel.
The guy at the Farmers' Co-op takes the 100 note and runs to pay his drinks bill at the taverna.
The publican slips the money along to the local prostitute drinking at the bar, who has also been facing hard times and has had to offer him services" on credit.
The hooker then rushes to the hotel and pays off her room bill to the hotel owner with the 100 note.
The hotel proprietor then places the 100 note back on the counter so the rich traveller will not suspect anything.
At that moment the traveller comes down the stairs, picks up the 100 note, states that the rooms are not satisfactory, pockets the money, and leaves town.
No one produced anything.
No one earned anything.
However, the whole village is now out of debt and looking to the future with a lot more optimism.
And that, Ladies and Gentlemen, is how the bailout package works


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- I woke up yesterday with the whole right side of my face and shoulders hurting like crazy -- and the right ear was aching too. So I took some pain relievers and cold medicine thinking that it was a sinus/ear infection and that the shoulder and upper back was just from lifting/doing too much over the past few days to get ready for Easter. But, it's still there this a.m., so will have to baby it again today. I want to remove the extra leaves from the dining room table and put some heavy roasters away, but will let DH do that when he gets home. We had a wonderful Easter - unfortunately our DD#1, one nephew and our DDIL and DGD#2 couldn't make it, otherwise we would have had my DH's entire immediate family here. 5 of the 6 great-grandchildren of DH's Mom and Dad were here and my DD#2 got this great photo.
> 
> I think I'll need to assign "jobs" to people next time we have a gathering. I felt like I was trying to do too many "hostess" things at once. Putting away jackets, getting drinks, refilling appetizer trays, watching little ones, getting photos, etc. I don't think any photos were taken of the craft time painting we had outdoors later on. I sure discovered how much of this DD#1 just automatically does.


Glad you had such a good time over EAster- it's so hard to get all the family together isn't it? Sure sounds like you need to take on less of the responsibility next time. 
Do hope that pain on the sied of your head settle soon- it doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my surgery yesterday. It was a lost day. The rest of the day and night was a blur. I did have ice packs on my face for about 4 hours and took pain killers. Thank goodness my SIL took me there and back and stayed with me until the sedation wore off. My night wasn't great because I had to sleep with my head elevated. Didn't get too much sleep. Face is still swollen today but there is very little pain so for that I can be thankful. Have to swab my mouth since I can't brush my teeth yet because of the sutures. I thought I had to go back to get the stitches out but they are dissolving so that's a plus. I hope and pray that this is the last time I have to go through that.


Glad your surgery is now over and you are recovering.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It was a mixed bag of a day. This morning DH had to go to the dr. and he was feeling good enough that he drove himself. When he came home, after a few minutes, I saw trouble coming. DH was trying to tell me something that happened at the dr. and he couldn't remember. Then things started getting worse and he was doing some strange things. I thought it was maybe low blood sugar so I got him a glass of orange juice. Then he asked for lunch and I gave him a sandwich. I realized there was trouble so called the ambulance and also DD#1. We ended up in the ER. By this time he was getting better. They did a CT scan and an MRI. The CT was normal and we don't have the results of the MRI. They kept him in the hospital overnight. I came home to feed me and Zach. Am going to bed soon. DH is much, much better tonight but we can't be too careful.


Keeping your DH in prayer


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you are still not feeling well hope it goes soon . Do you have allergies ? Because that's what happens to me when my allergies kick in along with itchy ears ,nose ,eyes ,and throat . Sometimes I don't know wether I'm coming down with something or if it's just my allergies
> Sonja


This is a good suggestion of Sonjas, I suggest you try anti-histamines for a week or so and see what happens. I kept feeling like I was getting a cold and tried anti-histamines and it settled. I'm not taking them now but know what it is and when it is worse I take them for a few days. Becuase if it is colds each itme you are getting an aweful lot of them.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Daralene, prayers coming for your mother.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> We reached 17 yesterday too - thought it was lovely, a taste of spring/summer!


So we both loved our 17. It s a lovely cool tempertature for me (especially at this time of the year after summer)- can wear something a bit warmer but not be cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does the bird represent? --- sam


All the Anglican churches/ Church of ENgland seem to have an eagle for the lectern. Often wondered why but never got around to finding out why. So now I know http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_lectern 
We have one of them in our church but never use it- we use a simple wooden one


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my surgery yesterday. It was a lost day. The rest of the day and night was a blur. I did have ice packs on my face for about 4 hours and took pain killers. Thank goodness my SIL took me there and back and stayed with me until the sedation wore off. My night wasn't great because I had to sleep with my head elevated. Didn't get too much sleep. Face is still swollen today but there is very little pain so for that I can be thankful. Have to swab my mouth since I can't brush my teeth yet because of the sutures. I thought I had to go back to get the stitches out but they are dissolving so that's a plus. I hope and pray that this is the last time I have to go through that.


Sounds like it was uneventful- uncomfortable of course. Good that no pain today though.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Home from work thankfully and in jammies
Got some neo citron to help me sleep tonight. My throat is feeling like I swallowed glass. 

Going to call the dr tomorrow and see if she can get me in. Woke up with a sore throat. Runny nose and watery eyes on Easter morning. I am off now that I caught up and will see you all tomorrow morning. I have tomorrow off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry about your mom. She will be in my prayers as well as prayers for you.


Cashmeregma said:


> Mom was taken from the Dr.'s office to the hospital. They have her on IV with drugs to regulate her heart and it is starting to work already. In about 3 wks. they will try the procedure on her again. I believe it is cardioversion. She hates the hospital but spoke with her and she sounds in good spirits. So glad she is taking a good attitude about it. Think last time the test that they did tore her skin as she has such psoriasis and the pain from that was really bad, so if they are very gentle she should be ok. I hope she will be alright as I am just not up to the drive right now but of course will do it if needed. Little sis said not to worry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for you, Heidi, and Gary....in fact for all those on the road in your area!



thewren said:


> 20 april bailee will be 15. driver's permit six months after that - oh my - she is one you can't tell anything to - she knows it all. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I had to come back on to read the messages of encouragement. It really means so much and I will let mom know. 

Budasha, glad your procedure is over and you can start healing. Hope you continue with no pain.

Sam, hard to believe Bailee is going to be 15 and scary for you, I'm sure, to think of her out there on the road. I'm not there yet with my DGC but think the time goes pretty fast.

Rookie, pretty smart to go up and look out the office window. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Melody, hope you are feeling better soon and can at least find out if it is strep or allergies and can get on the way to healing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The wires leading from the actual clock mechanism are pushed into either end of the potatoe. Go to this link to see it.

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Potato-Clock



thewren said:


> how does one make a clock out of a potato? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We were suppose to have heavy storms today...NOT...it was a gorgeous day. In fact when DH got home we worked on my Sq. Ft. Garden and just about have it ready for planting. Here are pictures of the construction as it progressed.



thewren said:


> we are having the same weather that joy is having - and it is way too cool. have the heat going. rain - rain - and more rain. need it for the water table since we have a well. but it would be nice to see the sun for a change. --- sam


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene, I hope your Mother is alright soon and it's good to hear she is tolerating the hospital. 
Pacer, I'm reading backwards so looking forward to see Matthew's drawings
Budasha I'm glad you aren't having too much pain and hope you'll sleep well.
Sam our temps are expected to be a little warmer but as you mentioned plenty of rain, it's thundering outside now. We've been hearing the Spring Peepers (tree frogs)all week. How was the Easter egg hunt?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We were suppose to have heavy storms today...NOT...it was a gorgeous day. In fact when DH got home we worked on my Sq. Ft. Garden and just about have it ready for planting. Here are pictures of the construction as it progressed.


And no backbreaking bending?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have started, this afternoon- version #2 of the Kaya shrug, in worsted weight Plymouth yarns, GALWAY. Very kindly gifted by Siouxann.


That will be really pretty in that green! aren't tp'ers great?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How I would love that! Don't know if I'm ready though skill wise...LOL.


thewren said:


> for any of you that would like to knit an afghan I think you would love this one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L40715.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Click+here+to+view+pattern+details.&utm_content=Have+you+seen+our+Rosie+the+Riveter+afghan%3F+It%27s+a+WOW%21&utm_campaign=Patterns20150407_Apr07


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Gottastch, Congratulations and welcome Tate! I'm so happy for you and glad the clothes fit! Sounds like you'll be busy knitting to keep up
Gwen, I can't wait to see your garden planted! I've wanted to try square foot gardening myself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And Darrowils :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of our Thursday KP group also has her birthday that day.


Like I said, a great day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That will be really pretty in that green! aren't tp'ers great?!


We are a pretty neat bunch of people I reckon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you aren't in terrible pain and that SIL took care of you. Hope this is the last time for you also. 


budasha said:


> Had my surgery yesterday. It was a lost day. The rest of the day and night was a blur. I did have ice packs on my face for about 4 hours and took pain killers. Thank goodness my SIL took me there and back and stayed with me until the sedation wore off. My night wasn't great because I had to sleep with my head elevated. Didn't get too much sleep. Face is still swollen today but there is very little pain so for that I can be thankful. Have to swab my mouth since I can't brush my teeth yet because of the sutures. I thought I had to go back to get the stitches out but they are dissolving so that's a plus. I hope and pray that this is the last time I have to go through that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope you feel better soon.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, I never noticed a fragrance. But there are no sidewalks along that stretch of the street so we're always driving. With the smell of the other cars,if they have a scent, it's lost in all the other scents.
> Junek


Darn. The ones in Washington DC smell wonderful, or did when we took the kids. Wasn't near as crowded then.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashnmeregma Mom and Gagesmom and all with health problems are in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is so funny. thanks for sharing.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sam thought you might find this funny: comes via my friend Ruth in Glasgow Scotland.
> 
> It is a slow day in a little Greek Village. The rain is beating down and the streets are deserted. Times are tough, everybody is in debt. On this particular day a rich German tourist is driving through the village, stops at the local hotel and lays a 100 note on the desk, telling the hotel owner he wants to inspect the rooms upstairs in order to pick one to spend the night.
> The owner gives him some keys and, as soon as the visitor has walked upstairs, the hotelier grabs the 100 note and runs next door to pay his debt to the butcher.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- I woke up yesterday with the whole right side of my face and shoulders hurting like crazy -- and the right ear was aching too. So I took some pain relievers and cold medicine thinking that it was a sinus/ear infection and that the shoulder and upper back was just from lifting/doing too much over the past few days to get ready for Easter. But, it's still there this a.m., so will have to baby it again today. I want to remove the extra leaves from the dining room table and put some heavy roasters away, but will let DH do that when he gets home. We had a wonderful Easter - unfortunately our DD#1, one nephew and our DDIL and DGD#2 couldn't make it, otherwise we would have had my DH's entire immediate family here. 5 of the 6 great-grandchildren of DH's Mom and Dad were here and my DD#2 got this great photo.
> 
> I think I'll need to assign "jobs" to people next time we have a gathering. I felt like I was trying to do too many "hostess" things at once. Putting away jackets, getting drinks, refilling appetizer trays, watching little ones, getting photos, etc. I don't think any photos were taken of the craft time painting we had outdoors later on. I sure discovered how much of this DD#1 just automatically does.


I am so sorry you are sick and in pain. Hope you won't need the dr. Love the photo, especially the two little ones with the adults hiding behind the tree to hold them! Yes, definitely assign jobs next time.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

We have also been watching a series about cancer and it is so interesting. Everything we eat becomes part of our blood and our cells. If it has pesticide on it, that stores in our body too. Makes so much sense. They recommend lots of organic veggies and fruit and grass fed beef. An amazing series.

Was the series on PBS? My son was shown briefly on the third part of the program as he was working with Dr. Suzanne Coles, an oncologist on the third segment. StellaK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Haven't had the chance yet to read the summary this week. Had a good Easter and also celebrated DGSs 5th bday. It was a lovely day weather wise and celebration wise. DH starts his midnight shift with actual clients on Thursday. He is looking forward to it. Think I have figured out why my stomach has been bothering me so much, lactose intolerance. Which really sinks cause I LOVE milk. Have a tummy that not upset is nice though lol. Below is a picture of DS2, DGS on their lap, the new girlfriend and her son on the side. They are a wonderful family together and I'm really hoping that things work out between them. The boys get along well and they both like the others parent. Her son has already made a comment about them being married and they have discussed that they both want another child. :shock: :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, love that raised garden bed. That is the nicest I have ever seen. Tell DH BRAVO and job well done. He is rather amazing and I think loves you dearly with all the great things he makes for you. So nice to see.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Tami for the correct amt.


You are welcome. DD swears by it. As she is still nursing Arriana, she can't take anything else, and it has worked very well for her. She starts it as soon as she thinks she is coming down with something, and you wouldn't know it a couple of days later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is what I usually fix and still it is difficult unless I turn it into a very sauy BBQ which fortuntely I love anyway. Thankks for the confirmation though that the butt roast is juicier. Definitly won't be doing pork loin again.


M likes the loin better because it is so lean. He hates fat in his meat, but the loin is just so dry. It's because the pigs have been bred for leaner meat. It doesn't taste as good anymore, either! Just goes to show that the flavor is all in the fat!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right...also no weeds! No soils from the property so no year of conditioning the soil to get it right. Have been doing quite of bit of reading/research of this method and it takes on an averge of 7 years to get your soil conditioned perfectly for gardening yet by mixing 1/3 of vericulite, blended compost/manure, and peat moss you have it instantly. We shall see. I've very excited about this method of gardening. You also use 80% less of your ground (doesn't have to be raised up like mine) yet produces the same amount to more of the standard row gardening.



Lurker 2 said:


> And no backbreaking bending?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

StellaK said:


> We have also been watching a series about cancer and it is so interesting. Everything we eat becomes part of our blood and our cells. If it has pesticide on it, that stores in our body too. Makes so much sense. They recommend lots of organic veggies and fruit and grass fed beef. An amazing series.
> 
> Was the series on PBS? My son was shown briefly on the third part of the program as he was working with Dr. Suzanne Coles, an oncologist on the third segment. StellaK


Wow Stella, that is amazing. You must be so proud of him. No, it isn't on PBS. I will have to google Dr. Suzanne Cole and see who she is. Wish I could see that. I don't have tv so watch things online. Maybe I can access it online. Have a tv but just play DVD's on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You are welcome, I think I'll make a couple pair for the kids in Alaska for Christmas, and maybe a pair for me, my hands get cold too, even in my thermolite gloves.
> Wonderful that you were able to relax around and on Easter, we didn't do anything big either.


I have worn the silk glove liners from Cabela's for several years, inside of either gloves or leather mittens. My hands just can not handle cold. Even in 50°F weather, if I am out for long, I need gloves! You know I am taking your class!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful couple and kids....hope all goes well for them. Sorry about the lactose intolerance. I now I've seen a commercial about some brand that is real milk but the lactose removed but have never tried it. I have a friend that uses rice milk and almond milk. Not tried the rice milk but kind of liked the almond milk.
Hope DH enjoys the job when he gets his patients. Will keep fingers crossed.


Pup lover said:


> Haven't had the chance yet to read the summary this week. Had a good Easter and also celebrated DGSs 5th bday. It was a lovely day weather wise and celebration wise. DH starts his midnight shift with actual clients on Thursday. He is looking forward to it. Think I have figured out why my stomach has been bothering me so much, lactose intolerance. Which really sinks cause I LOVE milk. Have a tummy that not upset is nice though lol. Below is a picture of DS2, DGS on their lap, the new girlfriend and her son on the side. They are a wonderful family together and I'm really hoping that things work out between them. The boys get along well and they both like the others parent. Her son has already made a comment about them being married and they have discussed that they both want another child. :shock: :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

LOVE the boxes, Gwen! :thumbup:

Melody, hope you get to the doc--sounds like you need one. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:
 

> Well, I'm caught up and it's Tuesday, I think that's a record for me lately, so I'll get off here and maybe read on the digest. David is on his way home from dropping off a load this morning though so I think we are going to run to the store for bacon, he thinks he needs brunch I guess. lol
> I suppose I should take something out for dinner while I'm thinking about it too. Have a great day everyone, see you later. Oh, there's David, talk about timing.


Mmmmm, bacon!!!!

Timing is everything :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, what a scary time with DH. Sure hope all is ok now. We are reminded at times of how fragile life is and so thankful when things turn out ok.

Want to again thank all those for the well wishes for my mom and me. So appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Believe me we have gone round and round on this...he is a row guy himself but once he saw how determined I was to do this and was getting materials ready he jumped on board and we made some compromises (small ones) so hopefully this will do well. Believe me I will never live it down if it doesn't. LOL

He is a sweetie though; does do lots of nice things for me.  Love him lots.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, love that raised garden bed. That is the nicest I have ever seen. Tell DH BRAVO and job well done. He is rather amazing and I think loves you dearly with all the great things he makes for you. So nice to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Puplover, I love the almond milk and rice milk and also hemp milk. Hope you will enjoy them too. No lactose.

Julie, what you sent Sam is hysterical. Must show DH that and the accidental motorcycle acrobat.


Well, I can't take it any more. Have to go to bed. Hugs all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ya know I wondered about that....I just attributed it to my throat cancer stuff so I'm glad to hear it isn't just me...also the pigs being raised differently.


tami_ohio said:


> M likes the loin better because it is so lean. He hates fat in his meat, but the loin is just so dry. It's because the pigs have been bred for leaner meat. It doesn't taste as good anymore, either! Just goes to show that the flavor is all in the fat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't had the chance yet to read the summary this week. Had a good Easter and also celebrated DGSs 5th bday. It was a lovely day weather wise and celebration wise. DH starts his midnight shift with actual clients on Thursday. He is looking forward to it. Think I have figured out why my stomach has been bothering me so much, lactose intolerance. Which really sinks cause I LOVE milk. Have a tummy that not upset is nice though lol. Below is a picture of DS2, DGS on their lap, the new girlfriend and her son on the side. They are a wonderful family together and I'm really hoping that things work out between them. The boys get along well and they both like the others parent. Her son has already made a comment about them being married and they have discussed that they both want another child. :shock: :-D


How wonderful that would be if all works out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie,
> 
> I just happened on this while I was doing some research about activities for a very elderly bind client. It's actually some information about diet and RA. You're probably familiar with the info, but maybe there's something helpful:
> 
> ...


Did the lady ever knit, herself? We had a friend who was blind, and knit beautifully! And I knit mainly by touch, rather than watching every stitch I knit. There are many blind knitters. Hope she can find something to do with her hands. Linda did all of the cooking, and every thing.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We use Lon all the time that's what DH prefers. I just double the recipe for the sauce and its fine for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right...also no weeds! No soils from the property so no year of conditioning the soil to get it right. Have been doing quite of bit of reading/research of this method and it takes on an averge of 7 years to get your soil conditioned perfectly for gardening yet by mixing 1/3 of vericulite, blended compost/manure, and peat moss you have it instantly. We shall see. I've very excited about this method of gardening. You also use 80% less of your ground (doesn't have to be raised up like mine) yet produces the same amount to more of the standard row gardening.


Sounds absolutely ideal!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful couple and kids....hope all goes well for them. Sorry about the lactose intolerance. I now I've seen a commercial about some brand that is real milk but the lactose removed but have never tried it. I have a friend that uses rice milk and almond milk. Not tried the rice milk but kind of liked the almond milk.
> Hope DH enjoys the job when he gets his patients. Will keep fingers crossed.


We can make lactose free milk here, because the milk is stored in it's component parts and recombined- very technical- and not at all like the milk I was used to as a child which came straight from the cow's udder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Puplover, I love the almond milk and rice milk and also hemp milk. Hope you will enjoy them too. No lactose.
> 
> Julie, what you sent Sam is hysterical. Must show DH that and the accidental motorcycle acrobat.
> 
> Well, I can't take it any more. Have to go to bed. Hugs all.


Glad to give you a laugh!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom was taken from the Dr.'s office to the hospital. They have her on IV with drugs to regulate her heart and it is starting to work already. In about 3 wks. they will try the procedure on her again. I believe it is cardioversion. She hates the hospital but spoke with her and she sounds in good spirits. So glad she is taking a good attitude about it. Think last time the test that they did tore her skin as she has such psoriasis and the pain from that was really bad, so if they are very gentle she should be ok. I hope she will be alright as I am just not up to the drive right now but of course will do it if needed. Little sis said not to worry.


Keeping your mom in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are having the same weather that joy is having - and it is way too cool. have the heat going. rain - rain - and more rain. need it for the water table since we have a well. but it would be nice to see the sun for a change. --- sam


We had a half an inch from Sunday night to yesterday afternoon about 4. I emptied the rain gauge and we got another 1/4 inch from then until 12:30 today. More since, but I haven't been out to check. Sun would be nice, but it doesn't look like we will get much of it until Friday afternoon. They are saying that it should clear off for the Cleveland Indians home opener (baseball season is upon us).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, they did -- each child had a color. The 3 oldest went first and then helped the two babies and their parents...it was very cute with them running around. DGD and DGS had actually looked out the window in the office (2nd floor) to see if they could see any....stinkers!


We did it that away also. DH went to the corner where we get our spring water, and took the grands with him, so DS got the eggs hid while they were gone. I discovered I only had the tiny plastic eggs, but they held 1 Hersey Kiss each. I had 9 of each color. I put an egg of each color in a basket and made them draw to see what color they got. Arriana got pink. Didn't even put hers in! Oldest DGS is almost 15, and 6' tall, so I had to hold the basket high! They still had fun, even if there weren't a lot of eggs to find.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> and Ravelry is very good for working out what you can do with how much!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my surgery yesterday. It was a lost day. The rest of the day and night was a blur. I did have ice packs on my face for about 4 hours and took pain killers. Thank goodness my SIL took me there and back and stayed with me until the sedation wore off. My night wasn't great because I had to sleep with my head elevated. Didn't get too much sleep. Face is still swollen today but there is very little pain so for that I can be thankful. Have to swab my mouth since I can't brush my teeth yet because of the sutures. I thought I had to go back to get the stitches out but they are dissolving so that's a plus. I hope and pray that this is the last time I have to go through that.


Still keeping you in my prayers. DH had one out yesterday also, but nothing like you had done. Glad you had someone to go with you and stay with you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well you see Liz, I multi- task- I knit at the computer- and type with one hand!


I try that, Julie, but I have a very hard time typing with one hand, having learned touch typing in school!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

The program my son was on was called "Cancer: Emperor of All Diseases"and was shown in three parts on PBS. It was produced by Ken Burns who has done a number of series on wars I believe. My son is an Internist and completes his residency in June of this year. His wife has metastatic breast cancer and Suzanne Coles has been her oncologist. She has a great reputation as a doctor. StellaK


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam thought you might find this funny: comes via my friend Ruth in Glasgow Scotland.
> 
> It is a slow day in a little Greek Village. The rain is beating down and the streets are deserted. Times are tough, everybody is in debt. On this particular day a rich German tourist is driving through the village, stops at the local hotel and lays a 100 note on the desk, telling the hotel owner he wants to inspect the rooms upstairs in order to pick one to spend the night.
> The owner gives him some keys and, as soon as the visitor has walked upstairs, the hotelier grabs the 100 note and runs next door to pay his debt to the butcher.
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Had to read that one to M!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Home from work thankfully and in jammies
> Got some neo citron to help me sleep tonight. My throat is feeling like I swallowed glass.
> 
> Going to call the dr tomorrow and see if she can get me in. Woke up with a sore throat. Runny nose and watery eyes on Easter morning. I am off now that I caught up and will see you all tomorrow morning. I have tomorrow off.


Hope you are better soon. I wonder if some of this is due to the mold in the old apartment, and maybe part from stirring up dust at work doing the extra stocking?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for you, Heidi, and Gary....in fact for all those on the road in your area!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We were suppose to have heavy storms today...NOT...it was a gorgeous day. In fact when DH got home we worked on my Sq. Ft. Garden and just about have it ready for planting. Here are pictures of the construction as it progressed.


Wow! That will be a great garden for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How I would love that! Don't know if I'm ready though skill wise...LOL.


I don't think my skills are up to it either. My DMIL was a Rosie Riviter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are a pretty neat bunch of people I reckon!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I try that, Julie, but I have a very hard time typing with one hand, having learned touch typing in school!


I was in the Academic stream, not Commercial, would be so useful not to have to read the keyboard!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't had the chance yet to read the summary this week. Had a good Easter and also celebrated DGSs 5th bday. It was a lovely day weather wise and celebration wise. DH starts his midnight shift with actual clients on Thursday. He is looking forward to it. Think I have figured out why my stomach has been bothering me so much, lactose intolerance. Which really sinks cause I LOVE milk. Have a tummy that not upset is nice though lol. Below is a picture of DS2, DGS on their lap, the new girlfriend and her son on the side. They are a wonderful family together and I'm really hoping that things work out between them. The boys get along well and they both like the others parent. Her son has already made a comment about them being married and they have discussed that they both want another child. :shock: :-D


So glad you have figured out what has been bothering your stomach. They do make a beautiful family! It's wonderful the boys each feel that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ya know I wondered about that....I just attributed it to my throat cancer stuff so I'm glad to hear it isn't just me...also the pigs being raised differently.


No, it isn't just you. The lean pork is dry. Even I have trouble swallowing it sometimes. Uncle and cousin were hog farmers for years, so I learned a thing or two, mostly that I didn't like the smell! :XD: We do love our bacon tho.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

StellaK said:


> The program my son was on was called "Cancer: Emperor of All Diseases"and was shown in three parts on PBS. It was produced by Ken Burns who has done a number of series on wars I believe. My son is an Internist and completes his residency in June of this year. His wife has metastatic breast cancer and Suzanne Coles has been her oncologist. She has a great reputation as a doctor. StellaK


Stella, congratulations to your DS, and prayers for your DDIL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was in the Academic stream, not Commercial, would be so useful not to have to read the keyboard!


If you want to learn it, try googling Mavis Beacon teaches typing. I think it is pretty much the way I was taught. I am by no means a fantastic typist, and the backspace key is my best friend when it comes to typing, but I do pretty good! I forget what my speed was in high school.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm all caught up! Pg. 59 and going on for 10:30pm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I took typing in 7th grade and it was what helped me get a my first job as an adult...not terribly fast (60-65 wpm) but good enough and I've never regretted learning. 


tami_ohio said:


> If you want to learn it, try googling Mavis Beacon teaches typing. I think it is pretty much the way I was taught. I am by no means a fantastic typist, and the backspace key is my best friend when it comes to typing, but I do pretty good! I forget what my speed was in high school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you want to learn it, try googling Mavis Beacon teaches typing. I think it is pretty much the way I was taught. I am by no means a fantastic typist, and the backspace key is my best friend when it comes to typing, but I do pretty good! I forget what my speed was in high school.


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooray! Ringo's fence is being built- the posts are in the process of being concreted in.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> 20 april bailee will be 15. driver's permit six months after that - oh my - she is one you can't tell anything to - she knows it all. --- sam


That sounds a lot like my DGGD so often, Sam. She's only 5 yo.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene--- prayers being said for your Mom.


From me too. 
On my cell, so it's hard to comment often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks.


You are welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hooray! Ringo's fence is being built- the posts are in the process of being concreted in.


Yes!!!!! By next week, Ringo can run, and not be leashed, and you won't have to use the steps as often!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes!!!!! By next week, Ringo can run, and not be leashed, and you won't have to use the steps as often!!!!!!


I am planning still to walk him, because I think it is better for me to get the exercise- and it is good knowing where to use the little black doggy poop bags.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am planning still to walk him, because I think it is better for me to get the exercise- and it is good knowing where to use the little black doggy poop bags.


Yes, it will be good for you to get the exercise, but still good to know you don't have to on bad days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, it will be good for you to get the exercise, but still good to know you don't have to on bad days.


I expect to have a much happier little fellow!-certainly it will be good when winter sets in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOOHOO!!! I know you are doing the happy dance! I'll join in!


Lurker 2 said:


> Hooray! Ringo's fence is being built- the posts are in the process of being concreted in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! I know you are doing the happy dance! I'll join in!


The posts are in, and the concrete is setting. Hopefully the palings will be up soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We were suppose to have heavy storms today...NOT...it was a gorgeous day. In fact when DH got home we worked on my Sq. Ft. Garden and just about have it ready for planting. Here are pictures of the construction as it progressed.


Thats looks like a good way to do gardening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't had the chance yet to read the summary this week. Had a good Easter and also celebrated DGSs 5th bday. It was a lovely day weather wise and celebration wise. DH starts his midnight shift with actual clients on Thursday. He is looking forward to it. Think I have figured out why my stomach has been bothering me so much, lactose intolerance. Which really sinks cause I LOVE milk. Have a tummy that not upset is nice though lol. Below is a picture of DS2, DGS on their lap, the new girlfriend and her son on the side. They are a wonderful family together and I'm really hoping that things work out between them. The boys get along well and they both like the others parent. Her son has already made a comment about them being married and they have discussed that they both want another child. :shock: :-D


At least there are many options now for lactose intolerance including cows milk that has had the lactose removed. If its the lactose in the milk that causes the problem then this should work. But if it something else in cows milk then it won't work.
How lovely if it works out between the DS and his GF- what a help that the boys like each other and the others parent.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hooray! Ringo's fence is being built- the posts are in the process of being concreted in.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, hope you are feeling better soon, sounds like you need to see the doctor if not better soon.
Julie, great news about the fence.
Gwen, hoe the garden box works well for you. What are you going to plant in it?
Dawn, hope things work out for your son & GF, they certainly look happy. Too bad about the lactose intolerance, isn't there something called lactaid that helps with that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, hope you are feeling better soon, sounds like you need to see the doctor if not better soon.
> Julie, great news about the fence.
> Gwen, hoe the garden box works well for you. What are you going to plant in it?
> Dawn, hope things work out for your son & GF, they certainly look happy. Too bad about the lactose intolerance, isn't there something called lactaid that helps with that?


It is great that it has been started!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that I see it I remember reading about that somewhere - interesting experiment. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The wires leading from the actual clock mechanism are pushed into either end of the potatoe. Go to this link to see it.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Potato-Clock


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks perfect gwen - I need to think about that for next year. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We were suppose to have heavy storms today...NOT...it was a gorgeous day. In fact when DH got home we worked on my Sq. Ft. Garden and just about have it ready for planting. Here are pictures of the construction as it progressed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma - Hoping everything goes well with your DM's procedure and that it helps her.
Budasha - Hope you are feeling a bit easier today, Liz, that sounded horrendous. :shock: (Can you tell I loathe going to the dentist?!!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very nice looking family. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Haven't had the chance yet to read the summary this week. Had a good Easter and also celebrated DGSs 5th bday. It was a lovely day weather wise and celebration wise. DH starts his midnight shift with actual clients on Thursday. He is looking forward to it. Think I have figured out why my stomach has been bothering me so much, lactose intolerance. Which really sinks cause I LOVE milk. Have a tummy that not upset is nice though lol. Below is a picture of DS2, DGS on their lap, the new girlfriend and her son on the side. They are a wonderful family together and I'm really hoping that things work out between them. The boys get along well and they both like the others parent. Her son has already made a comment about them being married and they have discussed that they both want another child. :shock: :-D


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Really nice work, Sonja.


Thank you Liz I hope you are feeling a lot better today 💐
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oops


Sorry about that, Sam, I should have told you, I'd posted it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.hauraki.co.nz/video/random-funny/incredible-drone-footage-of-red-zoned-christchurch-suburb/

Given that we have been talking of the earthquakes in Christchurch, thought this might interest some- before and after aerial photos of Burwood suburb- largely in the 'red zone' - to be demolished.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We were suppose to have heavy storms today...NOT...it was a gorgeous day. In fact when DH got home we worked on my Sq. Ft. Garden and just about have it ready for planting. Here are pictures of the construction as it progressed.


This kind of garden sounds really interesting . What kind of plants are you thinking of planting ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a half an inch from Sunday night to yesterday afternoon about 4. I emptied the rain gauge and we got another 1/4 inch from then until 12:30 today. More since, but I haven't been out to check. Sun would be nice, but it doesn't look like we will get much of it until Friday afternoon. They are saying that it should clear off for the Cleveland Indians home opener (baseball season is upon us).


We haven't had much rain at all this winter or beginning of spring . When I'm out walking the dog we pass 3 streams and they are really low the waterfall between the top and bottom lake is none existing . I'm just wondering what kind of summer we are going to have . The rain has to come sometime 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hooray! Ringo's fence is being built- the posts are in the process of being concreted in.


That's great news . Ringo is getting his freedom


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- I woke up yesterday with the whole right side of my face and shoulders hurting like crazy -- and the right ear was aching too. So I took some pain relievers and cold medicine thinking that it was a sinus/ear infection and that the shoulder and upper back was just from lifting/doing too much over the past few days to get ready for Easter. But, it's still there this a.m., so will have to baby it again today. I want to remove the extra leaves from the dining room table and put some heavy roasters away, but will let DH do that when he gets home. We had a wonderful Easter - unfortunately our DD#1, one nephew and our DDIL and DGD#2 couldn't make it, otherwise we would have had my DH's entire immediate family here. 5 of the 6 great-grandchildren of DH's Mom and Dad were here and my DD#2 got this great photo.
> 
> I think I'll need to assign "jobs" to people next time we have a gathering. I felt like I was trying to do too many "hostess" things at once. Putting away jackets, getting drinks, refilling appetizer trays, watching little ones, getting photos, etc. I don't think any photos were taken of the craft time painting we had outdoors later on. I sure discovered how much of this DD#1 just automatically does.


Sorry to hear that you not well.... I hope the pain has gone by now.

Gorgeous children. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.hauraki.co.nz/video/random-funny/incredible-drone-footage-of-red-zoned-christchurch-suburb/
> 
> Given that we have been talking of the earthquakes in Christchurch, thought this might interest some- before and after aerial photos of Burwood suburb- largely in the 'red zone' - to be demolished.


That sure shows the impact- interesting how quickly trees and grass have taken over. Some parts look nice and green, and it only comparing them with the old shots that you realise what was there. Others look bad still. Even haven seen some of it it is hard to comprehend what it must have been like trying to live during that time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well that's another birthday cake done and gone just one left and that's not till May . Thank goodness . Another lovely warm sunny day so been doing some more gardening . If it's nice tomorrow I will try to do some gardening in the back garden which mishka thinks is hers . I will pick up all the toys and put them in the box and mishka will follow behind me and take them out and put them back exactly where they were she will then proceed to stand in front of the lawnmower and try to stop me cutting the grass and when I kneel down to do the borders she will sit on my knee .
> As for knitting I have now got a romper suit that needs buttons , a cardigan that needs sleeves .a blanket that needs a border. A ball of yarn that I was going to make a cardigan from but I don't know if it's to colourful and now started a new little dress that I'm not to sure about the stitch I've used. I think I better decide on one to finish before I run out of needles
> 
> From Sonja who has the fidgets which might have something to do with I'm at the dentist on Thursday 😱


Ugh, good luck at the Dentist. You have my sympathy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom was taken from the Dr.'s office to the hospital. They have her on IV with drugs to regulate her heart and it is starting to work already. In about 3 wks. they will try the procedure on her again. I believe it is cardioversion. She hates the hospital but spoke with her and she sounds in good spirits. So glad she is taking a good attitude about it. Think last time the test that they did tore her skin as she has such psoriasis and the pain from that was really bad, so if they are very gentle she should be ok. I hope she will be alright as I am just not up to the drive right now but of course will do it if needed. Little sis said not to worry.


Healing hugs for you and your mum. Sorry to hear that she is in hospital again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Had my surgery yesterday. It was a lost day. The rest of the day and night was a blur. I did have ice packs on my face for about 4 hours and took pain killers. Thank goodness my SIL took me there and back and stayed with me until the sedation wore off. My night wasn't great because I had to sleep with my head elevated. Didn't get too much sleep. Face is still swollen today but there is very little pain so for that I can be thankful. Have to swab my mouth since I can't brush my teeth yet because of the sutures. I thought I had to go back to get the stitches out but they are dissolving so that's a plus. I hope and pray that this is the last time I have to go through that.


I hope for your sake that it is the last time also. Am glad you have pain under control though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.hauraki.co.nz/video/random-funny/incredible-drone-footage-of-red-zoned-christchurch-suburb/
> 
> Given that we have been talking of the earthquakes in Christchurch, thought this might interest some- before and after aerial photos of Burwood suburb- largely in the 'red zone' - to be demolished.


That was interesting to see Julie . So no one is living in the houses still standing 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam thought you might find this funny: comes via my friend Ruth in Glasgow Scotland.
> 
> It is a slow day in a little Greek Village. The rain is beating down and the streets are deserted. Times are tough, everybody is in debt. On this particular day a rich German tourist is driving through the village, stops at the local hotel and lays a 100 note on the desk, telling the hotel owner he wants to inspect the rooms upstairs in order to pick one to spend the night.
> The owner gives him some keys and, as soon as the visitor has walked upstairs, the hotelier grabs the 100 note and runs next door to pay his debt to the butcher.
> ...


Ha ha, good one. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We were suppose to have heavy storms today...NOT...it was a gorgeous day. In fact when DH got home we worked on my Sq. Ft. Garden and just about have it ready for planting. Here are pictures of the construction as it progressed.


Cool, that looks really impressive! Great job to you both. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful couple and kids....hope all goes well for them. Sorry about the lactose intolerance. I now I've seen a commercial about some brand that is real milk but the lactose removed but have never tried it. I have a friend that uses rice milk and almond milk. Not tried the rice milk but kind of liked the almond milk.
> Hope DH enjoys the job when he gets his patients. Will keep fingers crossed.


Pup Lover.... ditto from me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Stella, congratulations to your DS, and prayers for your DDIL.


Ditto.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's great news . Ringo is getting his freedom


Which will be really great!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hooray! Ringo's fence is being built- the posts are in the process of being concreted in.


Oh wow, great news!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sure shows the impact- interesting how quickly trees and grass have taken over. Some parts look nice and green, and it only comparing them with the old shots that you realise what was there. Others look bad still. Even haven seen some of it it is hard to comprehend what it must have been like trying to live during that time.


The Regenerate shawl I posted earlier, in the spiel talks of how quickly the weeds grew up- including the thistle. Nature taking away and giving back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That was interesting to see Julie . So no one is living in the houses still standing
> Sonja


Not actually being there- I am not too sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ha ha, good one. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow, great news!! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, I use to hate the laundromat. Hope you can get your own washer and dryer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Budasha, hope you are feeling better quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I understand lack of sun causing depression. I am from New York. And of course you can complain, it's how you feel. But remember you have a little Joy in your life. In fact you have two Joys.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I would have a hard time selling DH on this type of gardening too he does his in rows 3 feet apart so he can rototill between them but weed still come within the rows so I don't see much difference! That's why we have different gardens!
Puplover, my daughter is lactose intolerant and drinks lactose free milk but notices some brands seem better than others. She can also drink our goat's milk just not too much.


Gweniepooh said:


> Believe me we have gone round and round on this...he is a row guy himself but once he saw how determined I was to do this and was getting materials ready he jumped on board and we made some compromises (small ones) so hopefully this will do well. Believe me I will never live it down if it doesn't. LOL
> 
> He is a sweetie though; does do lots of nice things for me.  Love him lots.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

StellaK said:


> The program my son was on was called "Cancer: Emperor of All Diseases"and was shown in three parts on PBS. It was produced by Ken Burns who has done a number of series on wars I believe. My son is an Internist and completes his residency in June of this year. His wife has metastatic breast cancer and Suzanne Coles has been her oncologist. She has a great reputation as a doctor. StellaK


Hoping your DIL has complete healing from this awful disease. Congratulations on your son completing his residency, which can't have been easy while his wife was battling cancer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

StellaK said:


> The program my son was on was called "Cancer: Emperor of All Diseases"and was shown in three parts on PBS. It was produced by Ken Burns who has done a number of series on wars I believe. My son is an Internist and completes his residency in June of this year. His wife has metastatic breast cancer and Suzanne Coles has been her oncologist. She has a great reputation as a doctor. StellaK


I think I found it here:
http://video.pbs.org/video/2365447529/
Cancer Emperor of all Maladies

This isn't the Ken Burns film though, but an interview with him about his film with others. I'm just in the beginning and it does include patients, so perhaps I will see your son.

The one I was watching is a different one through Natural Health.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Regenerate shawl I posted earlier, in the spiel talks of how quickly the weeds grew up- including the thistle. Nature taking away and giving back.


Post bushfires regeneration occures very quickly- but I was always under the impression that that was because many of the seeds need heat to germinate.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam thought you might find this funny: comes via my friend Ruth in Glasgow Scotland.
> 
> It is a slow day in a little Greek Village. The rain is beating down and the streets are deserted. Times are tough, everybody is in debt. On this particular day a rich German tourist is driving through the village, stops at the local hotel and lays a 100 note on the desk, telling the hotel owner he wants to inspect the rooms upstairs in order to pick one to spend the night.
> The owner gives him some keys and, as soon as the visitor has walked upstairs, the hotelier grabs the 100 note and runs next door to pay his debt to the butcher.
> ...


Whatever works!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> All the Anglican churches/ Church of ENgland seem to have an eagle for the lectern. Often wondered why but never got around to finding out why. So now I know http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_lectern
> We have one of them in our church but never use it- we use a simple wooden one


Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Haven't had the chance yet to read the summary this week. Had a good Easter and also celebrated DGSs 5th bday. It was a lovely day weather wise and celebration wise. DH starts his midnight shift with actual clients on Thursday. He is looking forward to it. Think I have figured out why my stomach has been bothering me so much, lactose intolerance. Which really sinks cause I LOVE milk. Have a tummy that not upset is nice though lol. Below is a picture of DS2, DGS on their lap, the new girlfriend and her son on the side. They are a wonderful family together and I'm really hoping that things work out between them. The boys get along well and they both like the others parent. Her son has already made a comment about them being married and they have discussed that they both want another child. :shock: :-D


They look very happy. I pray things will work out for them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Stella, that is amazing. You must be so proud of him. No, it isn't on PBS. I will have to google Dr. Suzanne Cole and see who she is. Wish I could see that. I don't have tv so watch things online. Maybe I can access it online. Have a tv but just play DVD's on it.


It's been on our local station. I guess different areas show programs on different schedules.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> The program my son was on was called "Cancer: Emperor of All Diseases"and was shown in three parts on PBS. It was produced by Ken Burns who has done a number of series on wars I believe. My son is an Internist and completes his residency in June of this year. His wife has metastatic breast cancer and Suzanne Coles has been her oncologist. She has a great reputation as a doctor. StellaK


Praying for the best for your DIL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hooray! Ringo's fence is being built- the posts are in the process of being concreted in.


I'm sure both of you will be much happier. I must say after Nasir paid you a visit, he didn't waste time. I hope they will build your ramp when the fence is completed!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The posts are in, and the concrete is setting. Hopefully the palings will be up soon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's been on our local station. I guess different areas show programs on different schedules.
> Junek


I have to find it online and I found a place on PBS where I can register and pull up his program on this:

http://video.pbs.org/video/2365451958/
This might be the first episode. I believe it is 3 episodes. I just needed to register to do a good search and I found it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Watched the shorter program with Katie Couric interviewing people responsible for the program including the doctor and Ken Burns. Will need to watch the other at another time as it is pretty long.

One of the things I am also interested is how to live so one doesn't get cancer or keep from having it return. Hugs to all of you who have had it and BRAVO to all of you who have passed your 5 yr. mark. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, I use to hate the laundromat. Hope you can get your own washer and dryer.


At least it's fairly close and we're familiar with it. That makes it a little easier. Speaking of that, I'd better get things together and get going.

Hope everyone's day goes as well as possible!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning. At the laundromat. :thumbdown: not my idea of a good time. But with only 1 washer and 1 dryer in a 15 unit apt building it is hard to keep up. Also thee is a schedule of who can do laundry when. 
The neo citron knocked me right out last night thankfully. I will call the dr when I get home.
DARALENE I hope all foes well with your mom's procedure.
GWEN and BRANTLEY love the raised garden. Great idea.
BUDASHA I am happy to hear your surgery is over and you are recovering with little pain.
I am sure I have forgotten to reply somewhere.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.hauraki.co.nz/video/random-funny/incredible-drone-footage-of-red-zoned-christchurch-suburb/
> 
> Given that we have been talking of the earthquakes in Christchurch, thought this might interest some- before and after aerial photos of Burwood suburb- largely in the 'red zone' - to be demolished.


Thank you for that link. All this time and people still without homes. Things we don't realize, but am a little more aware since the New Orleans disaster that it can take forever to restore things. Wonder where all the people are living and if they had insurance to help them with all they lost. Lives changed forever and I'm sure deaths too.

I found this very long link and while I was watching I think the screen changed - real time:
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/#%7B%22feed%22%3A%221day_m25%22%2C%22search%22%3Anull%2C%22listFormat%22%3A%22default%22%2C%22sort%22%3A%22newest%22%2C%22basemap%22%3A%22grayscale%22%2C%22autoUpdate%22%3Atrue%2C%22restrictListToMap%22%3Atrue%2C%22timeZone%22%3A%22utc%22%2C%22mapposition%22%3A%5B%5B-58.17070248348609%2C-292.32421875%5D%2C%5B82.6538431108386%2C92.46093749999999%5D%5D%2C%22overlays%22%3A%7B%22plates%22%3Atrue%7D%2C%22viewModes%22%3A%7B%22list%22%3Atrue%2C%22map%22%3Atrue%2C%22settings%22%3Afalse%2C%22help%22%3Afalse%7D%7D

Hawaii has just had a mild earthquake and Vanatua another in the 4. range. Oklahoma has had about 4 or 5 and Alaska also. Many more show on the map. Looks like this is a moving world for sure. Never realized how many there could be in one day. Thankfully none are 5. or above but any is too much. Oops! Well that is on land but out in the ocean quite a ways off S. America there was one just above 5.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I love the potato clock. Thanks for the link and I have passed it on to my DS to do with the children.

Melody, hope you are soon feeling better.

Thank you again for all your wishes for mom. I can't wait to talk to someone today. Haven't heard from anyone so guess that is good news but I will be calling around 10 if nobody has called. Imagine they are waiting till they hear from a doctor.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I took typing in 7th grade and it was what helped me get a my first job as an adult...not terribly fast (60-65 wpm) but good enough and I've never regretted learning.


I think that is good Gwen!!! A very useful skill and put my husband through school with some jobs that were typing. I love typing.

Julie, just saw where the fence is going in. Yay!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love the potato clock. Thanks for the link and I have passed it on to my DS to do with the children.
> 
> Melody, hope you are soon feeling better.
> 
> Thank you again for all your wishes for mom. I can't wait to talk to someone today. Haven't heard from anyone so guess that is good news but I will be calling around 10 if nobody has called. Imagine they are waiting till they hear from a doctor.


The waiting and not knowing is the worst part . I hope it's very good news Daralene and that your mom can go home 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I expect to have a much happier little fellow!-certainly it will be good when winter sets in.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We haven't had much rain at all this winter or beginning of spring . When I'm out walking the dog we pass 3 streams and they are really low the waterfall between the top and bottom lake is none existing . I'm just wondering what kind of summer we are going to have . The rain has to come sometime
> Sonja


That isn't good! I just came back from getting my mammogram done, and our rain gauge has a half inch in it again. Time to empty it to see how much we get today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The waiting and not knowing is the worst part . I hope it's very good news Daralene and that your mom can go home
> Sonja


I am waiting now to hear back from my sister.

37f here and raining also, but so cold and damp. Wonder how it is where Bonnie is?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sis just texted and said mom is a little better after they gave her a breathing treatment but she didn't say anything about her heart rate. Now I need to do another text. Her heart rate is down to 100 now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.hauraki.co.nz/video/random-funny/incredible-drone-footage-of-red-zoned-christchurch-suburb/
> 
> Given that we have been talking of the earthquakes in Christchurch, thought this might interest some- before and after aerial photos of Burwood suburb- largely in the 'red zone' - to be demolished.


That was terrible, where did all the people go?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I would have a hard time selling DH on this type of gardening too he does his in rows 3 feet apart so he can rototill between them but weed still come within the rows so I don't see much difference! That's why we have different gardens!
> Puplover, my daughter is lactose intolerant and drinks lactose free milk but notices some brands seem better than others. She can also drink our goat's milk just not too much.


I also plant my garden so I can till between rows, but then I don't think corn & potatoes would do well crowded together :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping your DIL has complete healing from this awful disease. Congratulations on your son completing his residency, which can't have been easy while his wife was battling cancer.


Re:Stellas son & DIL, I hope she does well with treatment, so sad when someone so young is sick.
My friend had a very aggressive breat cancer in her late 30's, since then there has been more in the family. They have had tests & are positive for I think it is the BRC1 gene. Apparently when that is in a family the cancer comes at a younger age with each generation until it gets people so young there is no next generation, what a terrible thing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sis just texted and said mom is a little better after they gave her a breathing treatment but she didn't say anything about her heart rate. Now I need to do another text. Her heart rate is down to 100 now.


Good to hear she is doing better, such a worry when it's not close to you. Will you up up to visit? Or wait for better weather, as there still seems to be some snow floating around the area?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That isn't good! I just came back from getting my mammogram done, and our rain gauge has a half inch in it again. Time to empty it to see how much we get today.


Ooh, such fun :roll: , once a patient asked me what a mammogram was like, I told her it was like having her t-- caught in a wringer :lol:  She later came back & told me that was an exact description.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ooh, such fun :roll: , once a patient asked me what a mammogram was like, I told her it was like having her t-- caught in a wringer :lol:  She later came back & told me that was an exact description.


The ladies are very good here. Just a little uncomfortable, nothing painful. I once told my male ob/gyn that a man had designed the mammogram. And if a man had to have his.... shall we just say "parts"? smashed like we had to have done, he would redesign the mammograms in a hurry! He just laughed and told me I was right! Love him. Sadly, he passed away the day after dad did. They were in the same hospice, actually next door to each other.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

If you are interested in earthquakes in the US, you might check out the massive numbers and seismic forces of the quakes which occurred in the winter of 1811-1812 in the New Madrid area of SE Missouri. The major quakes were felt as far away as Montreal, Boston, NYC, and Washington, D.C. For several hours, the Mississippi River flowed backwards, ie., north instead of south, due the strength of the quakes. Indian villages in Missouri were drowned; President and Mrs. James Madison felt the effects of them in the White House. Seismologists figure that they ranged from 7.3 to 8.8 on the Richter Scale. Over the course of that winter, there were some 3,000 to 4,000 quakes. Some of the ''aftershocks'' were over 6.5 - 7.0 on the Richter.

The Town of New Madrid is just south of the Mississippi-Ohio River junctions.

When we lived in NE Missouri in the 1980s we felt the tremors of another New Madrid quake. No damages occurred.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Post bushfires regeneration occures very quickly- but I was always under the impression that that was because many of the seeds need heat to germinate.


I understand that is the case with many Australian plants.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm sure both of you will be much happier. I must say after Nasir paid you a visit, he didn't waste time. I hope they will build your ramp when the fence is completed!
> Junek


Have not yet had the inspection needed for the ramp- the woman is on holiday till next Tuesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think that is good Gwen!!! A very useful skill and put my husband through school with some jobs that were typing. I love typing.
> 
> Julie, just saw where the fence is going in. Yay!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If you are interested in earthquakes in the US, you might check out the massive numbers and seismic forces of the quakes which occurred in the winter of 1811-1812 in the New Madrid area of SE Missouri. The major quakes were felt as far away as Montreal, Boston, NYC, and Washington, D.C. For several hours, the Mississippi River flowed backwards, ie., north instead of south, due the strength of the quakes. Indian villages in Missouri were drowned; President and Mrs. James Madison felt the effects of them in the White House. Seismologists figure that they ranged from 7.3 to 8.8 on the Richter Scale. Over the course of that winter, there were some 3,000 to 4,000 quakes. Some of the ''aftershocks'' were over 6.5 - 7.0 on the Richter.
> 
> The Town of New Madrid is just south of the Mississippi-Ohio River junctions.
> 
> ...


I didn't know about that! Interesting. I did know that New Madrid is on a major fault line. I know everyone is blaming fracking for so many of the quakes in the last few years, but I think that many of them would be happening anyway. Does fracking contribute? Who knows? Do we have global warming? Yes, but again, not all of it is caused by us humans. And yes we do need to take care of our Earth.

We have felt a couple quakes here in the last 30 years also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That was terrible, where did all the people go?


Some have left the South Island for other parts- some to Australia- others have settled more to the south of the city, some to the north. When I was exploring the idea of moving south all the settlements/towns around have housing shortages. That is why they have brought in the idea of using Shipping Containers as dwellings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear she is doing better, such a worry when it's not close to you. Will you up up to visit? Or wait for better weather, as there still seems to be some snow floating around the area?


I am torn. My little sister, well they are both way younger than me and both taller than me...LOL said that mom is doing better and not to worry. I've been so tired that I thought if she was doing well I should rest up and then perhaps go down and help when she comes home. Both grandchildren really want me to be here for their musical, but I'm sure they would understand if I need to go down. It is about 5 hrs. and so not too bad if the weather isn't bad or no road work. Funny how long 5 hrs. can seem. I've started channeling Kehinkle/Kathy when I drive on a long trip and I tell myself how exciting it is and how much I love it and you know what, I start believing it. :wink: I just called my 97 yr. old aunt to tell her how mom was and we talked for quite a while and got into a magazine she has called Country Woman and it is about Farmer's wives and she believes it is Alberta - Saskatchewan area. You seem so accomplished with knitting and quilting that I told her about you and your farm. Were you ever in that? With all you do, you should be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> If you are interested in earthquakes in the US, you might check out the massive numbers and seismic forces of the quakes which occurred in the winter of 1811-1812 in the New Madrid area of SE Missouri. The major quakes were felt as far away as Montreal, Boston, NYC, and Washington, D.C. For several hours, the Mississippi River flowed backwards, ie., north instead of south, due the strength of the quakes. Indian villages in Missouri were drowned; President and Mrs. James Madison felt the effects of them in the White House. Seismologists figure that they ranged from 7.3 to 8.8 on the Richter Scale. Over the course of that winter, there were some 3,000 to 4,000 quakes. Some of the ''aftershocks'' were over 6.5 - 7.0 on the Richter.
> 
> The Town of New Madrid is just south of the Mississippi-Ohio River junctions.
> 
> ...


I had never heard about that. Thank you for that. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have a nemesis and it's called rib stitch . I can knit lace , cables , intarsia and short rows . But when it comes to a simple 2x2 rib I have a fight on my hands. The first time it was 3rows before I realised it was wrong . 2nd time I decided to add a row of white ? Don't even ask . 3 rd time I found out at the end of the row I had gone wrong at the beginning . I have come to the conclusion I can't count to 2 . So the knitting is on the time out step and I am off to walk the dog 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Working on what to plant now. I know at least tomatoes and cucumber...maybe lettuce (leaf type) and beans and kale....still planning.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, hope you are feeling better soon, sounds like you need to see the doctor if not better soon.
> Julie, great news about the fence.
> Gwen, hoe the garden box works well for you. What are you going to plant in it?
> Dawn, hope things work out for your son & GF, they certainly look happy. Too bad about the lactose intolerance, isn't there something called lactaid that helps with that?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually with the square ft gardening (SFG) you also an grown potatoes and corn. You just have a slightly deeper box. You should check out www.squarefootgarden.com They have a gallery with pictues of gardens from all over. Trying to convince a row gardener is the hardest part of it according to the creator of this method.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I also plant my garden so I can till between rows, but then I don't think corn & potatoes would do well crowded together :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had never heard about that. Thank you for that. :thumbup:


The New Madrid quakes in the early 1800's were far worse than the San Francisco quake in the early 1900's. But the area was sparsely populated then. Now quakes of that magnitude would be horrendous with the huge population in the area.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I also subscribe to that magazine, lots of great pictures,crafts, recipes & articles. Well worth the $20/yr for 6 magazines.no I certainly haven't been in it.
We don't find long drives a big deal but out here it is a drive to any city. My relatives cannot believe we go to Saskatoon or Edmonton for a day of shopping. It is all what you get used to. I can remember thinking it was so far to go to Owen Sound or Wasaga Beach when I was a child in Ontario, now when I go back, it's About 40 miles/ 60KM

Hope your mom is doing better soon & you can go for a visit.



Cashmeregma said:


> I am torn. My little sister, well they are both way younger than me and both taller than me...LOL said that mom is doing better and not to worry. I've been so tired that I thought if she was doing well I should rest up and then perhaps go down and help when she comes home. Both grandchildren really want me to be here for their musical, but I'm sure they would understand if I need to go down. It is about 5 hrs. and so not too bad if the weather isn't bad or no road work. Funny how long 5 hrs. can seem. I've started channeling Kehinkle/Kathy when I drive on a long trip and I tell myself how exciting it is and how much I love it and you know what, I start believing it. :wink: I just called my 97 yr. old aunt to tell her how mom was and we talked for quite a while and got into a magazine she has called Country Woman and it is about Farmer's wives and she believes it is Alberta - Saskatchewan area. You seem so accomplished with knitting and quilting that I told her about you and your farm. Were you ever in that? With all you do, you should be.


 :roll:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, know what you mean distance is what you get used to. We frequently drive 2 1/2 hrs each way to medical appointments.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Actually with the square ft gardening (SFG) you also an grown potatoes and corn. You just have a slightly deeper box. You should check out www.squarefootgarden.com They have a gallery with pictues of gardens from all over. Trying to convince a row gardener is the hardest part of it according to the creator of this method.


With my big garden space I would still have to till if I didn't plant the way I do. I have been planting most things in double rows the last few years, except of course potatoes. I have ordered new strawberry plants so hope fully will have some berries this year. The plants I had mostly winterkilled last year. It appears that all my chicken wire cages have protected the fruit trees. I will be so glad when I can get out & muck around.
I'll check out the square foot gardening link too. 
I have to rearrange things in the spare room so I can bring a shelf in from the greenhouse, then I can do some more transplanting.

I have been sewing on the flannette quilt for Ronald McDonald house the last couple of days & swearing quite a bit :roll: I haven't used flannelette before except for pajamas but maybe this stuff is poor quality but it seems to stretch so is not much fun to quilt. I'm getting ear done but will sure be glad to see the end of it. I now see why most people make rag quilts with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have a nemesis and it's called rib stitch . I can knit lace , cables , intarsia and short rows . But when it comes to a simple 2x2 rib I have a fight on my hands. The first time it was 3rows before I realised it was wrong . 2nd time I decided to add a row of white ? Don't even ask . 3 rd time I found out at the end of the row I had gone wrong at the beginning . I have come to the conclusion I can't count to 2 . So the knitting is on the time out step and I am off to walk the dog
> Sonja


Maybe you could substitute a garter stitch border? Or just go slower and concentrate on putting the needle in on the opposite side of the stitch, when you change. Have you tied counting out loud? Or make up a simple rhyme to help you remember your count. Good luck, I am sure you will eventually master this one too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, I have the same trouble with simple eyelets! You'd think the k2tog, yo pattern would be super easy, but somehow I always manage to mess it up at least once. With rib, if you can read the stitches, remember to knit the knits and purl the purls if counting doesn't work.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have been sewing on the flannette quilt for Ronald McDonald house the last couple of days & swearing quite a bit :roll: I haven't used flannelette before except for pajamas but maybe this stuff is poor quality but it seems to stretch so is not much fun to quilt. I'm getting ear done but will sure be glad to see the end of it. I now see why most people make rag quilts with it.


Bonnie, unfortunately most of the flannel available anywhere today is very poor quality and at least 3x as expensive as when we could buy good quality. I have several flannel blankets my late MIL made for my Paula's birth 47 years ago. They are still in fit shape and usable after all this time and the number of babes who've been swaddled in them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I have the same trouble with simple eyelets! You'd think the k2tog, yo pattern would be super easy, but somehow I always manage to mess it up at least once. With rib, if you can read the stitches, remember to knit the knits and purl the purls if counting doesn't work.


Funny isn't it- that is one of my go to stitches when I want a shopping bag or similar- could virtually do it in my sleep.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


What wonderful news Railyn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


Glad he is home & doing better!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thankful to hear the good news for your DH, Marilyn.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funny isn't it- that is one of my go to stitches when I want a shopping bag or similar- could virtually do it in my sleep.


I guess we all have our "best and worst"--and that's another thing that makes the knitting world so interesting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I guess we all have our "best and worst"--and that's another thing that makes the knitting world so interesting!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe you could substitute a garter stitch border? Or just go slower and concentrate on putting the needle in on the opposite side of the stitch, when you change. Have you tied counting out loud? Or make up a simple rhyme to help you remember your count. Good luck, I am sure you will eventually master this one too!


N I P U still manage to get 1 knit 3 purl every so often 😕


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> N I P U still manage to get 1 knit 3 purl every so often 😕


Am I being very dumb? I don't understand N I P U?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I have the same trouble with simple eyelets! You'd think the k2tog, yo pattern would be super easy, but somehow I always manage to mess it up at least once. With rib, if you can read the stitches, remember to knit the knits and purl the purls if counting doesn't work.


I can read the stitches but 2x2 rib always gets me especially as this time I'm using a real dark navy colour and 138 stitches Oh well I only have 2 rows to go


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Am I being very dumb? I don't understand N I P U?


Just my way of saying knit purl . I tried other things but it was the only one that kept me going and I was getting irritable 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


That's great news and he will feel a lot better just being in his own home as I'm sure you will 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I guess we all have our "best and worst"--and that's another thing that makes the knitting world so interesting!


Well I'm glad I'm not the only one . I'm right at the end too 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


Glad to hear he's home, that's a relief for you. Good to hear that the scans are all clear too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also subscribe to that magazine, lots of great pictures,crafts, recipes & articles. Well worth the $20/yr for 6 magazines.no I certainly haven't been in it.
> We don't find long drives a big deal but out here it is a drive to any city. My relatives cannot believe we go to Saskatoon or Edmonton for a day of shopping. It is all what you get used to. I can remember thinking it was so far to go to Owen Sound or Wasaga Beach when I was a child in Ontario, now when I go back, it's About 40 miles/ 60KM
> 
> Hope your mom is doing better soon & you can go for a visit.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can read the stitches but 2x2 rib always gets me especially as this time I'm using a real dark navy colour and 138 stitches Oh well I only have 2 rows to go


The dark colour does not help!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just my way of saying knit purl . I tried other things but it was the only one that kept me going and I was getting irritable
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this came in my email today. what does 70 billion look like besides ten zeros? ---- sam

BREAKING: Royal Dutch Shell To Buy BG Group For Nearly $70 Billion


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to worry Julie - I just deleted it. just wanted it posted - thought it was way too funny not to. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry about that, Sam, I should have told you, I'd posted it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't feel bad Sonja - I think we all have trouble with ribbing every so often - I always forget if it is done on an even count or an odd count. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I have a nemesis and it's called rib stitch . I can knit lace , cables , intarsia and short rows . But when it comes to a simple 2x2 rib I have a fight on my hands. The first time it was 3rows before I realised it was wrong . 2nd time I decided to add a row of white ? Don't even ask . 3 rd time I found out at the end of the row I had gone wrong at the beginning . I have come to the conclusion I can't count to 2 . So the knitting is on the time out step and I am off to walk the dog
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - cucumbers really spread. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Working on what to plant now. I know at least tomatoes and cucumber...maybe lettuce (leaf type) and beans and kale....still planning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is super good news railyn - healing energy continuing to just make sure he is totally in the pink. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know Sam; not a novice gardener just a novice to the SFG method. You do them (cukes) on a trellis believe it or not. I figure nothing ventured nothing gained. The last 2 years in our reg gardnen the cucumbber didn nothing....a real disappointment so it sure won't hurt to try. 


thewren said:


> gwen - cucumbers really spread. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way it is currently 87F here. Sam (or anyone north) wanna come visit? You can play in the dirt with me! LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know Sam; not a novice gardener just a novice to the SFG method. You do them (cukes) on a trellis believe it or not. I figure nothing ventured nothing gained. The last 2 years in our reg gardnen the cucumbber didn nothing....a real disappointment so it sure won't hurt to try.


We have grown cucumbers like that in containers on patio . Tasted really nice . Might do it again now you have reminded me of them 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - cucumbers really spread. --- sam


If you use a trellis or an old step ladder they well climb it and make picking easier.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> We were suppose to have heavy storms today...NOT...it was a gorgeous day. In fact when DH got home we worked on my Sq. Ft. Garden and just about have it ready for planting. Here are pictures of the construction as it progressed.


I love it! Enjoy your gardening this year. Maybe you won't have to deal with as many weeds either. Will you have to protect it from deer and other wildlife? Nice shade underneath for Sydney while you are working in the garden.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


Very pleased to hear that. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Walked Maya and did my half hour in pool.
Going to try to knit a row of lace.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know Sam; not a novice gardener just a novice to the SFG method. You do them (cukes) on a trellis believe it or not. I figure nothing ventured nothing gained. The last 2 years in our reg gardnen the cucumbber didn nothing....a real disappointment so it sure won't hurt to try.


And having them up off the ground may discourage some of the buggins and such. I'm baking potting soil right now to sterilize it--we have some bugs that need to get gone!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> this came in my email today. what does 70 billion look like besides ten zeros? ---- sam
> 
> BREAKING: Royal Dutch Shell To Buy BG Group For Nearly $70 Billion


My SIL works for BG Group! I hope he's getting a share of those zeros, especially since I'm taking his wife shopping in New York tomorrow!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.hauraki.co.nz/video/random-funny/incredible-drone-footage-of-red-zoned-christchurch-suburb/
> 
> Given that we have been talking of the earthquakes in Christchurch, thought this might interest some- before and after aerial photos of Burwood suburb- largely in the 'red zone' - to be demolished.


That was interesting. So sorry to see that so many people have lost their homes.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


That's great news but not reassuring when the tests showed nothing.
I'll continue to keep him and you in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way it is currently 87F here. Sam (or anyone north) wanna come visit? You can play in the dirt with me! LOL


It is a cool 42 degrees F here. It rained last night and this morning so it feels like a damp cool.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Around 6:45pm and after posting earlier I fell as keep on the couch watching a movie and slept til 3:30pm. Woke up to Gage staring at me. Feel better sort of. My throat hasn't hurt so much throughout the day. But my head is more congested since waking up. Gage and I have since been curled up on the couch watching Scooby Doo movies. It is cold, windy and rainy out. Was freezing rain earlier this morning. Going for now to see what I can make for supper. Been knitting on the 2nd pair of longies for the order. Started the 1st leg. Hope to get it done tonight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Around 6:45pm and after posting earlier I fell as keep on the couch watching a movie and slept til 3:30pm. Woke up to Gage staring at me. Feel better sort of. My throat hasn't hurt so much throughout the day. But my head is more congested since waking up. Gage and I have since been curled up on the couch watching Scooby Doo movies. It is cold, windy and rainy out. Was freezing rain earlier this morning. Going for now to see what I can make for supper. Been knitting on the 2nd pair of longies for the order. Started the 1st leg. Hope to get it done tonight.


I am glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better. Can't wait to see the pants when they are all done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is an ebook you should enjoy - using cake mixes. --- sam

http://www.recipelion.com/Dessert/24-Effortless-Recipes-With-Cake-Mix-eCookbook


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking of a trellis but didn't know if they would climb or not - it certainly is worth a try - nothing like fresh cucumbers in a salad or Heidi just slices them and puts them on the table. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I know Sam; not a novice gardener just a novice to the SFG method. You do them (cukes) on a trellis believe it or not. I figure nothing ventured nothing gained. The last 2 years in our reg gardnen the cucumbber didn nothing....a real disappointment so it sure won't hurt to try.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We are about 170 miles/275 km from Saskatoon & 200 miLes/320 km from Edmonton.



angelam said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > I also subscribe to that magazine, lots of great pictures,crafts, recipes & articles. Well worth the $20/yr for 6 magazines.no I certainly haven't been in it.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - cucumbers really spread. --- sam


I can't remember the variety name but I know there are some compact cucumbers meant for growing in pots.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was thinking of a trellis but didn't know if they would climb or not - it certainly is worth a try - nothing like fresh cucumbers in a salad or Heidi just slices them and puts them on the table. --- sam


I have been growing a variety called Cool Breeze that are very early, 45 days I think, & they taste really good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn, it's good that you DH is home & doing better. I hope he stays well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That was interesting. So sorry to see that so many people have lost their homes.


It is quite amazing when you see it like that. Time before last when I was in Burwood everything was still standing, but evidence of bad liquifaction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was thinking of a trellis but didn't know if they would climb or not - it certainly is worth a try - nothing like fresh cucumbers in a salad or Heidi just slices them and puts them on the table. --- sam


Always had my cucumbers on a trellis- I guess I've always had to keep an eye out for snails and slugs.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention earlier re the earthquake of 1811-1812 in SE Missouri that the course of the Mississippi was relocated. A part of Tennessee became a part of Missouri. It is called the ''boot heel'' because that section of the state now looks somewhat like the heel of a cowboy's boot. 

Ohio Joy

We've grown cucumbers on a ladder laid sideways to lift them above the slugs. One time is Missouri, we let them grow up the chain-link fencing along side the garden. That worked really well until it was time to clear them out. Not so swell then. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have a nemesis and it's called rib stitch . I can knit lace , cables , intarsia and short rows . But when it comes to a simple 2x2 rib I have a fight on my hands. The first time it was 3rows before I realised it was wrong . 2nd time I decided to add a row of white ? Don't even ask . 3 rd time I found out at the end of the row I had gone wrong at the beginning . I have come to the conclusion I can't count to 2 . So the knitting is on the time out step and I am off to walk the dog
> Sonja


I had a similar experience. Got my confidence up so high after doing Julie's lace workshop and tried the simple fan and lace and got lost over and over. Never did do it. Maybe I need the focus of the harder pattern. I'm sure we can do it, just not at this moment. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are about 170 miles/275 km from Saskatoon & 200 miLes/320 km from Edmonton.
> 
> I can remember thinking it was so far to go to Owen Sound or Wasaga Beach when I was a child in Ontario, now when I go back, it's About 40 miles/ 60KM


We used to go to Wasaga Beach and one of my friends from kindergarten lived there for a while after retirement. I loved that place so much.

I haven't heard any more about mom even though I've texted sisters, so I take it they are working and also at the hospital. Maybe when the weather gets better I will make it down. Too foggy now. Went from snow to cold rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I forgot to mention earlier re the earthquake of 1811-1812 in SE Missouri that the course of the Mississippi was relocated. A part of Tennessee became a part of Missouri. It is called the ''boot heel'' because that section of the state now looks somewhat like the heel of a cowboy's boot.
> 
> Ohio Joy


The Waimakariri River (no where near the scale of the Mississippi, but still not to be trifled with when flooding) is known to have changed course in the past, it used to flow to the sea, south of Christchurch, while at present it flows to the north, Maybe earthquake is more a feature of the region than had been realised. 
The speculators who sold Dunedin to the unsuspecting Settlers from Britain imposed a street map of Edinburgh (Scotland) on the Coastline of Otago, and sold plots based on that- with no knowledge of what the topography truly was. Some roads are on terrain so steep that they had to put in steps instead. Others are built on the slopes, but become really treacherous in the winter they are so steep. Otago does get frosts in Winter, and the occasional snow fall, that brings everything to a standstill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had a similar experience. Got my confidence up so high after doing Julie's lace workshop and tried the simple fan and lace and got lost over and over. Never did do it. Maybe I need the focus of the harder pattern. I'm sure we can do it, just not at this moment. :thumbup:


Oh dear! :thumbup: for next time!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> not to worry Julie - I just deleted it. just wanted it posted - thought it was way too funny not to. --- sam


Sam, I was glad you posted it because I missed Julie's post. You gave her credit so I knew who to tell DH had posted it. The motorcyclist really amazed him and he got quite a kick out of the other.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way it is currently 87F here. Sam (or anyone north) wanna come visit? You can play in the dirt with me! LOL


Me, I so want to be warm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


Good thing that there is no damage. Here's to good health for him and you too. These experiences are quite scary and it is good that you took him and I'm sure he is glad to be home. Not the kind of spa one enjoys.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Am I being very dumb? I don't understand N I P U?


Guess we are both suffering from the same dillemma. :XD: :XD: :XD: Just saw the answer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I really want to get one of those lamps that people use for winter that has the natural light and helps with energy, etc., for next winter. Has anybody on here ever used one and did it help? They aren't cheap but would certainly be worth it if they help.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We used to go to Wasaga Beach and one of my friends from kindergarten lived there for a while after retirement. I loved that place so much.
> 
> I haven't heard any more about mom even though I've texted sisters, so I take it they are working and also at the hospital. Maybe when the weather gets better I will make it down. Too foggy now. Went from snow to cold rain.


I hope you news of your Mum soon, I know how hard it is to have to wait for clear weather. 
I have been told it is freezing rain at home right now. Not fun at all for those that have to drive.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I really want to get one of those lamps that people use for winter that has the natural light and helps with energy, etc., for next winter. Has anybody on here ever used one and did it help? They aren't cheap but would certainly be worth it if they help.


I had them for the kids rooms. Also had lights that gradually came on instead of having harsh light blind you in the mornings. They seemed to like them and were in better moods too. My one aunt lived her daylight light said it helped her a lot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have a nemesis and it's called rib stitch . I can knit lace , cables , intarsia and short rows . But when it comes to a simple 2x2 rib I have a fight on my hands. The first time it was 3rows before I realised it was wrong . 2nd time I decided to add a row of white ? Don't even ask . 3 rd time I found out at the end of the row I had gone wrong at the beginning . I have come to the conclusion I can't count to 2 . So the knitting is on the time out step and I am off to walk the dog
> Sonja


Sonja, ribbing can be a pain, can't it! Go to youtube and watch a couple of videos on fixing your mistakes. It isn't hard to do when you catch it that soon. Besides, time out can be good for your knitting! It usually behaves better afterwards, just like children. :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also subscribe to that magazine, lots of great pictures,crafts, recipes & articles. Well worth the $20/yr for 6 magazines.no I certainly haven't been in it.
> We don't find long drives a big deal but out here it is a drive to any city. My relatives cannot believe we go to Saskatoon or Edmonton for a day of shopping. It is all what you get used to. I can remember thinking it was so far to go to Owen Sound or Wasaga Beach when I was a child in Ontario, now when I go back, it's About 40 miles/ 60KM
> 
> Hope your mom is doing better soon & you can go for a visit.
> ...


That is a good magazine! I have had several subscriptions to it off and on.

Continuing prayers for Cashmeregma's mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I have the same trouble with simple eyelets! You'd think the k2tog, yo pattern would be super easy, but somehow I always manage to mess it up at least once. With rib, if you can read the stitches, remember to knit the knits and purl the purls if counting doesn't work.


Sorlenna, you are not alone on that one! That is why I have a shawl in the bottom of the basket waiting to be finished. Knit 4 rows, frog 6 is the story of that one. I made one before, and love it, and I really want it done in the beautiful jewel tones that it's started in, but, boy do those k2tog, yo's get me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


I am happy to hear your DH is home and doing better. When my DSIL was having (still does) her TIA's, the only way they caught it to figure it out was they were doing the CT scan while she was having one, and she could tell them exactly where it was happening so they could scan it. Sometimes when she has one, she can not speak for hours. She is only 48. Had her stroke at 40.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Am I being very dumb? I don't understand N I P U?


I don't understand it, either, Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just my way of saying knit purl . I tried other things but it was the only one that kept me going and I was getting irritable
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - cucumbers really spread. --- sam


We have been know to cage them like we do the tomatoes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way it is currently 87F here. Sam (or anyone north) wanna come visit? You can play in the dirt with me! LOL


Oh how I wish we were going that far! Knoxville, TN is supposed to be 78 next week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a cool 42 degrees F here. It rained last night and this morning so it feels like a damp cool.


It is 10:27pm here and 39°F. It's really foggy, and has been fairly foggy all day, but was warmer. It's supposed to be 73°F tomorrow. With chance of thunderstorms. That is the part of spring and summer I DO NOT LIKE! I have been afraid of storms for as long as I can remember. I did a good job hiding it from the kids, but it has gotten worse since they have grown and moved out. DH found out just how bad it is a few years ago. He, on the other hand, loves them. Now that he is on day shift, it has gotten so I can usually sleep thru them at night, or at least go back to sleep if they wake me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Around 6:45pm and after posting earlier I fell as keep on the couch watching a movie and slept til 3:30pm. Woke up to Gage staring at me. Feel better sort of. My throat hasn't hurt so much throughout the day. But my head is more congested since waking up. Gage and I have since been curled up on the couch watching Scooby Doo movies. It is cold, windy and rainy out. Was freezing rain earlier this morning. Going for now to see what I can make for supper. Been knitting on the 2nd pair of longies for the order. Started the 1st leg. Hope to get it done tonight.


I am glad your throat is better. Hope you continue to improve quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I really want to get one of those lamps that people use for winter that has the natural light and helps with energy, etc., for next winter. Has anybody on here ever used one and did it help? They aren't cheap but would certainly be worth it if they help.


I have a friend from Guatamala. She uses them, and they do work. In the mean time, go to Lowes or Home Depot and ask for Daylight light bulbs. Put them in all of your light fixtures. It won't help as much as the special ones, but will still help more than you realize.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is inside two fenced areas; entire back 2 acres fenced and then this area just off our deck is fenced within the fence. With all our animals we don't get deer any more. Biggest concern will be to keep the cat from thinking it is a new style litter box...LOL...will be putting chicken wire removeable cover over it to protect it from them (cats) and birds. I'm hop9ing tomorrow to get a few plants started. Also hope to get the materials for the trellis for the tomato & cucumber planats.


pacer said:


> I love it! Enjoy your gardening this year. Maybe you won't have to deal with as many weeds either. Will you have to protect it from deer and other wildlife? Nice shade underneath for Sydney while you are working in the garden.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, it looks like this whole last page is comments from me!

Gwen, remember the chocolate dessert we had at the Black Lantern last year at KAP? We went to Ruby Tuesdays for dinner tonight. For dessert we had the new Ultimate Chocolate Cake. OH. MY. GOODNESS!!!!!!! It is so rich and yummy that you HAVE to share it! If you ate the whole slice yourself, you would get sick. Sure satisfied my chocolate craving, at least for the rest of the evening! This is what we wanted to do to the plate after we finished our chocolate cake tonight! (But we didn't!) :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is inside two fenced areas; entire back 2 acres fenced and then this area just off our deck is fenced within the fence. With all our animals we don't get deer any more. Biggest concern will be to keep the cat from thinking it is a new style litter box...LOL...will be putting chicken wire removeable cover over it to protect it from them (cats) and birds. I'm hop9ing tomorrow to get a few plants started. Also hope to get the materials for the trellis for the tomato & cucumber planats.


Try putting moth balls in among the plants to keep the cats out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you are in my head lately....I have been looking at this type of recipes for two days now! Thanks!


thewren said:


> here is an ebook you should enjoy - using cake mixes. --- sam
> 
> http://www.recipelion.com/Dessert/24-Effortless-Recipes-With-Cake-Mix-eCookbook


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, do you still use your cold laser?
Marilyn, so happy for you that Rae is home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please pray for Marianne's son Ben. His GFR is dropping pretty quickly. February it was 70, March 45, and now 26. Once it his 20 or below it is either kidney transplant or dialysis 3-4 days a week 8hrs each day. He has already said no dialysis and doesn't look like a kidney available at this time. She feels like she should go there but he doesn't want her to see him like this. And DDIL is not close to Marianne is a polite way of saying about their relationship.
I've offered to drive Marianne to Chigago if she decides to go but at this time she isn't sure what she is going to do. Between this and her mom she is under unbelieveable stress.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please pray for Marianne's son Ben. His GFR is dropping pretty quickly. February it was 70, March 45, and now 26. Once it his 20 or below it is either kidney transplant or dialysis 3-4 days a week 8hrs each day. He has already said no dialysis and doesn't look like a kidney available at this time. She feels like she should go there but he doesn't want her to see him like this. And DDIL is not close to Marianne is a polite way of saying about their relationship.
> I've offered to drive Marianne to Chigago if she decides to go but at this time she isn't sure what she is going to do. Between this and her mom she is under unbelieveable stress.


Both have been in my prayers since you posted about Ben a while ago. I will certainly increase them and pray for the miracle of a new kidney, and strenght for both of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL....I had forgotten that picture! I did enjoy it for sure. I've been craving chocolate cake for 2 days now....may have to make one tomorrow....


tami_ohio said:


> Well, it looks like this whole last page is comments from me!
> 
> Gwen, remember the chocolate dessert we had at the Black Lantern last year at KAP? We went to Ruby Tuesdays for dinner tonight. For dessert we had the new Ultimate Chocolate Cake. OH. MY. GOODNESS!!!!!!! It is so rich and yummy that you HAVE to share it! If you ate the whole slice yourself, you would get sick. Sure satisfied my chocolate craving, at least for the rest of the evening! This is what we wanted to do to the plate after we finished our chocolate cake tonight! (But we didn't!) :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've done that before but trying to go chemical free with this.


tami_ohio said:


> Try putting moth balls in among the plants to keep the cats out.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11 pm and just caught up. Prayers for Ben and Marianne ' mom. Off to bed. Night all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL....I had forgotten that picture! I did enjoy it for sure. I've been craving chocolate cake for 2 days now....may have to make one tomorrow....


Couldn't resist posting it! The cake tonight was THAT good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've done that before but trying to go chemical free with this.


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ben and Marianne are in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pg 71 Good night all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please pray for Marianne's son Ben. His GFR is dropping pretty quickly. February it was 70, March 45, and now 26. Once it his 20 or below it is either kidney transplant or dialysis 3-4 days a week 8hrs each day. He has already said no dialysis and doesn't look like a kidney available at this time. She feels like she should go there but he doesn't want her to see him like this. And DDIL is not close to Marianne is a polite way of saying about their relationship.
> I've offered to drive Marianne to Chigago if she decides to go but at this time she isn't sure what she is going to do. Between this and her mom she is under unbelieveable stress.


Will do. When you next see Marianne would you give her a hug from me?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I assume the car climbs the stairs. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Waimakariri River (no where near the scale of the Mississippi, but still not to be trifled with when flooding) is known to have changed course in the past, it used to flow to the sea, south of Christchurch, while at present it flows to the north, Maybe earthquake is more a feature of the region than had been realised.
> The speculators who sold Dunedin to the unsuspecting Settlers from Britain imposed a street map of Edinburgh (Scotland) on the Coastline of Otago, and sold plots based on that- with no knowledge of what the topography truly was. Some roads are on terrain so steep that they had to put in steps instead. Others are built on the slopes, but become really treacherous in the winter they are so steep. Otago does get frosts in Winter, and the occasional snow fall, that brings everything to a standstill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I assume the car climbs the stairs. --- sam


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: No it comes in from the other side!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming his way - and also to Marianne - hoping a kidney comes available. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Both have been in my prayers since you posted about Ben a while ago. I will certainly increase them and pray for the miracle of a new kidney, and strenght for both of them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming his way - and also to Marianne - hoping a kidney comes available. --- sam


From me too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are about 170 miles/275 km from Saskatoon & 200 miLes/320 km from Edmonton.


Wow! I think I'd make sure I had a long shopping list to make it worth travelling that distance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Following a theme from this and previous weeks, I am going to try to post, but size may be an issue:

Not what I had expected, but nice, anyway!
It was supposed to be a spectacular image of the Aurora Borealis, but I will have to settle for the reindeer one (except they look a bit like Moose to me, not sure!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have a nemesis and it's called rib stitch . I can knit lace , cables , intarsia and short rows . But when it comes to a simple 2x2 rib I have a fight on my hands. The first time it was 3rows before I realised it was wrong . 2nd time I decided to add a row of white ? Don't even ask . 3 rd time I found out at the end of the row I had gone wrong at the beginning . I have come to the conclusion I can't count to 2 . So the knitting is on the time out step and I am off to walk the dog
> Sonja


Oh dear :roll: But love your sense of humour. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thankful to hear the good news for your DH, Marilyn.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that a road going down the mountain Julie? I would love to drive it in a convertible - what fun. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Following a theme from this and previous weeks, I am going to try to post, but size may be an issue:
> 
> Not what I had expected, but nice, anyway!
> It was supposed to be a spectacular image of the Aurora Borealis, but I will have to settle for the reindeer one (except they look a bit like Moose to me, not sure!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Following a theme from this and previous weeks, I am going to try to post, but size may be an issue:
> 
> Not what I had expected, but nice, anyway!
> It was supposed to be a spectacular image of the Aurora Borealis, but I will have to settle for the reindeer one (except they look a bit like Moose to me, not sure!)


Whoever designed that road scribbled on a piece of paper and said this is what we are going to build 😃. I wouldn't like to drive down it in bad weather 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Wow! I think I'd make sure I had a long shopping list to make it worth travelling that distance!


I'm terrible for forgetting something when I go shopping , definitely wouldn't go back for anything if I had to travel this far 😄 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Ben and Marianne are in my prayers.


Gwen I'm hoping they can find a kidney match for your friends son


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, it looks like this whole last page is comments from me!
> 
> Gwen, remember the chocolate dessert we had at the Black Lantern last year at KAP? We went to Ruby Tuesdays for dinner tonight. For dessert we had the new Ultimate Chocolate Cake. OH. MY. GOODNESS!!!!!!! It is so rich and yummy that you HAVE to share it! If you ate the whole slice yourself, you would get sick. Sure satisfied my chocolate craving, at least for the rest of the evening! This is what we wanted to do to the plate after we finished our chocolate cake tonight! (But we didn't!) :XD:


Good for you GWEN, I can relate to that! LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending prayers out for Ben and Marianne's Mom. Hugs for Marianne.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please pray for Marianne's son Ben. His GFR is dropping pretty quickly. February it was 70, March 45, and now 26. Once it his 20 or below it is either kidney transplant or dialysis 3-4 days a week 8hrs each day. He has already said no dialysis and doesn't look like a kidney available at this time. She feels like she should go there but he doesn't want her to see him like this. And DDIL is not close to Marianne is a polite way of saying about their relationship.
> I've offered to drive Marianne to Chigago if she decides to go but at this time she isn't sure what she is going to do. Between this and her mom she is under unbelieveable stress.


Oh, I am so sorry to hear this.  I hope he is able to get a new kidney or change his mind about dialysis. HUGS to Marianne.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Whoever designed that road scribbled on a piece of paper and said this is what we are going to build 😃. I wouldn't like to drive down it in bad weather
> Sonja


Re Julie's photo.... me either, I could not go on that road. Nice photo though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I had them for the kids rooms. Also had lights that gradually came on instead of having harsh light blind you in the mornings. They seemed to like them and were in better moods too. My one aunt lived her daylight light said it helped her a lot.


Thanks Caren. Nice to have a little information on the daylight. I have some of the full spectrum light bulbs but think I need the bigger daylight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear of Marianne's son. Thank you so much for letting us know. Praying for him!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, do you still use your cold laser?
> Marilyn, so happy for you that Rae is home.


Yes, every day except when I need to use a break day. The difference is amazing. My ankles looked like they were sprained and now they are normal size and my legs were so swollen. Thought I had old lady ankles and legs forever but now they are not as painful and like 20 yrs. ago. Rather amazing. Before I couldn't have my elbows even touched and now there is no pain.

Can you believe the webinar on fibromyalgia was when my niece arrived. I took it but wasn't focused at all. Good thing I took photos of the computer screen. I know it has made quite a difference for me. Hasn't cured me but quite an improvement. The carpal tunnel is almost gone. Back is so much better. Rather amazing that it has gotten me able to do the stairs again too. It definitely works. I plan on continuing training with webinars.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lovely photos Julie.

DH is probably in the air now. Hope the thunderstorms hold off till he is safely landed. Looks like the whole east coast is expecting storms and wind and they even said tornadoes for some areas.

"A multi-day severe weather outbreak, including tornadoes, is underway and will continue through Thursday in parts of the South and Midwest. Some severe weather may continue into Friday along the East Coast and South. This has the potential to be the most widespread severe weather event so far this spring."
From the Weather Channel that I can apparently watch online.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, know what you mean distance is what you get used to. We frequently drive 2 1/2 hrs each way to medical appointments.


I have never forgotten the patient who complained in England that he had to go 2 1/2 hours to see one the top colo-rectal specialists i nthe country. I had just come from a plac ein AUstralia where we had to travel 5 hours to see any specialist let alone the best in a field. And we didn't think anything of travelling that 5 hours. After all many needed to travel much further- we at least had general surgeons able to deal with most issues that arose without needing to travel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


That doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have been know to cage them like we do the tomatoes!


Can't have the cucumbers etc escaping after all can we?


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Bonnie7591 -How big is your town, do you live in the town or outside it. What brought you to that area. I lived in a mountain town in West Virginia for many years before moving here in l995. Our town had a population of 1,000 people but just outside the town was a state college, which kept the town running. That's what brought our family to it, lived there almost 30 years. Was great to raise a family. Having looked at maps, which I love, I can see the provinces aren't heavily populated as here in our country. Amazing, do you get cabin fever when you can't get out and go, and no place to go either. Must do some study of your country. My son has worked in Brampton several times for COKE, he says that area is nice and the people are wonderful. He would love to see more of Canada. May you have a wonderful day...it's rainy and stormy here this morning...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so magnificient.


Lurker 2 said:


> Following a theme from this and previous weeks, I am going to try to post, but size may be an issue:
> 
> Not what I had expected, but nice, anyway!
> It was supposed to be a spectacular image of the Aurora Borealis, but I will have to settle for the reindeer one (except they look a bit like Moose to me, not sure!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please pray for Marianne's son Ben. His GFR is dropping pretty quickly. February it was 70, March 45, and now 26. Once it his 20 or below it is either kidney transplant or dialysis 3-4 days a week 8hrs each day. He has already said no dialysis and doesn't look like a kidney available at this time. She feels like she should go there but he doesn't want her to see him like this. And DDIL is not close to Marianne is a polite way of saying about their relationship.
> I've offered to drive Marianne to Chigago if she decides to go but at this time she isn't sure what she is going to do. Between this and her mom she is under unbelieveable stress.


All we can do is pray for another miracle in the family. But if a miracle is not coming then Marianne really does need a chance to see him- and the sooner the better so they can talk. He is going to get worse not better without a miracle so she really does need to say goodbye if this is to be the outcome. And she willl need someone with her- so you would be good as presumably Cindi would stay to care for Marianne's Mum? How is Marianne's health going?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> All we can do is pray for another miracle in the family. But if a miracle is not coming then Marianne really does need a chance to see him- and the sooner the better so they can talk. He is going to get worse not better without a miracle so she really does need to say goodbye if this is to be the outcome. And she willl need someone with her- so you would be good as presumably Cindi would stay to care for Marianne's Mum? How is Marianne's health going?


Good advice. So heartbreaking, but not seeing him because of DIL would be too much of a sacrifice. Marianne is such a wonderful person. I do hope she can see her son. Gwen, your friendship with her has been such a gift for both of you. How lovely that you would be able to take her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning to all. Just checked the weather forecast for today. It is currently 62F (abt. 16.6C) and suppose to get up to 87F (30.5C) with partly cloudy sky and 20% chance of rain. Tonight rain chance goes up to 60%. I really want to get something into the SFG bed today and take advantage of the rain. We shall see.

Ran out of cough medicine and couldn't stop coughing when I went to bed last night. Rather than disturb DH I got up and slept on the sofa. He was so tired last night that he didn't even know I wasn't in the bed until he flipped the light on in the living room this morning at 6. DH felt much more rested though this morning. New sofa sleeps nice...LOL. 

I hope everyone that has been ailing feels better today. Thinking especially of Melody, VA-Sharon, Cashmeregma, Bonnie and all others that have been struggling with various aches, pains, and colds. Everyone else stay well too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ended up with a busy day. Yesterday just had KP group on today. Then Vicky asked about coming for coffee and to see Feats in Socks. Fine- in fact great. Then this morning call from a friend was I free? So decided I would leave KP early and join her and a friend from Sydney for lunch. Then home with just time to check the mail before VIcky arrived. Went to the exhibition- to hear that still getting people coming in just to see the exhibition. Jane the co-ordinator can't believe the number of people coming to see it. Other exhibitions have very few people other than family and friends coming just to see the exhibitions. Two visitors today came thinking they could knit- went away unsure after being assured that all the socks had been hand knitted! Mind you that was not the goal of the exhibition! Hope it doesn't put them off knitting.
Anyway Vicky enjoyed it. Then the friends I had lunch with rang and said can we come and see Vicky and the exhibition? The friend over from Sydney knits and does some socks to so she really appreciated it. ANd my friend who has a grandson on the way took some wool to make Darowils Bunny! SHe hasn't knitted for a long time- how often do children or espcailly grandchildren prompt someone to return to knitting.
Finally got home in time for tea- with nothing done. So David decided that my niece and he would cook together. So I sat and knitted while they cooked a simple tuna mornay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Her son came down in January for about a week so she has seen him fairly recently but I agree that she needs to see him again. She is so torn though as his wish is that she not see him like this. Right now she is up inthe air. I told my DH this morning that I had offered to drive her up and he is all for it too. Health wise Marianne is okay but so tired of the dreary weather her area has been having....rain, rain, rain and that causes pain, pain, pain. She has started hain to take a bit more tramadol daily per doctors advise. On the good side she is also planning to to the SF gardning; in fact she was the one that directed e to doing it. We haven't been able to visit except by phone much since Jan. due to the yucky weather. Neither of us like traveling in rain but I've told her I'd come up whenever she needs me to. Also, she has joined a local hiking group and hopes to do some day hikes once a week as the weather improves. Being able to get outside will be a big support of her overall mental health. She has greatly missed being able to be outside and do this.

I'm suppose to give her a call after 8:30/9 this morning. Oh, by the way Ben is in his mid-late 30s; too young.



darowil said:


> All we can do is pray for another miracle in the family. But if a miracle is not coming then Marianne really does need a chance to see him- and the sooner the better so they can talk. He is going to get worse not better without a miracle so she really does need to say goodbye if this is to be the outcome. And she willl need someone with her- so you would be good as presumably Cindi would stay to care for Marianne's Mum? How is Marianne's health going?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to all. Just checked the weather forecast for today. It is currently 62F (abt. 16.6C) and suppose to get up to 87F (30.5C) with partly cloudy sky and 20% chance of rain. Tonight rain chance goes up to 60%. I really want to get something into the SFG bed today and take advantage of the rain. We shall see.
> 
> Ran out of cough medicine and couldn't stop coughing when I went to bed last night. Rather than disturb DH I got up and slept on the sofa. He was so tired last night that he didn't even know I wasn't in the bed until he flipped the light on in the living room this morning at 6. DH felt much more rested though this morning. New sofa sleeps nice...LOL.
> 
> I hope everyone that has been ailing feels better today. Thinking especially of Melody, VA-Sharon, Cashmeregma, Bonnie and all others that have been struggling with various aches, pains, and colds. Everyone else stay well too!


Goodness, do you still have that same cough? 
:roll:

Have fun with your gardening, I wish I could just pop over... I love 30c.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Ended up with a busy day. Yesterday just had KP group on today. Then Vicky asked about coming for coffee and to see Feats in Socks. Fine- in fact great. Then this morning call from a friend was I free? So decided I would leave KP early and join her and a friend from Sydney for lunch. Then home with just time to check the mail before VIcky arrived. Went to the exhibition- to hear that still getting people coming in just to see the exhibition. Jane the co-ordinator can't believe the number of people coming to see it. Other exhibitions have very few people other than family and friends coming just to see the exhibitions. Two visitors today came thinking they could knit- went away unsure after being assured that all the socks had been hand knitted! Mind you that was not the goal of the exhibition! Hope it doesn't put them off knitting.
> Anyway Vicky enjoyed it. Then the friends I had lunch with rang and said can we come and see Vicky and the exhibition? The friend over from Sydney knits and does some socks to so she really appreciated it. ANd my friend who has a grandson on the way took some wool to make Darowils Bunny! SHe hasn't knitted for a long time- how often do children or espcailly grandchildren prompt someone to return to knitting.
> Finally got home in time for tea- with nothing done. So David decided that my niece and he would cook together. So I sat and knitted while they cooked a simple tuna mornay.


Thats great that you still are having so many people interested.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, the cough is a combo of the MTX meds and allergies (extreme pollen levels right now) or so the doc says. They are watching it as it is a dry cough and allergies reaction typically has more mucous effect on me. What ever...is what it is....DH suggested I resort to Jack Daniels and honey...says at least I'd enjoy taking coughing and taking meds....LOL.


sugarsugar said:


> Goodness, do you still have that same cough?
> :roll:
> 
> Have fun with your gardening, I wish I could just pop over... I love 30c.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Her son came down in January for about a week so she has seen him fairly recently but I agree that she needs to see him again. She is so torn though as his wish is that she not see him like this. Right now she is up inthe air. I told my DH this morning that I had offered to drive her up and he is all for it too. Health wise Marianne is okay but so tired of the dreary weather her area has been having....rain, rain, rain and that causes pain, pain, pain. She has started hain to take a bit more tramadol daily per doctors advise. On the good side she is also planning to to the SF gardning; in fact she was the one that directed e to doing it. We haven't been able to visit except by phone much since Jan. due to the yucky weather. Neither of us like traveling in rain but I've told her I'd come up whenever she needs me to. Also, she has joined a local hiking group and hopes to do some day hikes once a week as the weather improves. Being able to get outside will be a big support of her overall mental health. She has greatly missed being able to be outside and do this.


My heart aches for her. IIt really needs to be up to her- if a miracle is not going to occur thaen what MArianne needs is more important as she is the one who will still be here and need to deal with the situation. That might sound tough on Ben but if she needs to say goodbye than she needs to go. However if she feels that January was a good way of saying goodbye if that should be the outcome then she remebers him a little better health wise. But seeing him much worse might help her deal with it as well.
I know by time my sisters went it was a huge relief to Mum having seen them getting worse and worse over the years. So in a way it helped her to have seen them so terrible.
But it is something that only they can decide- you can only be there and support her in whichever decision she makes. Praying for strength for you as well as you support her.

Glad that her helath is not too bad. How wonderful for her if she can get to some day hikes- she loves that life so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> My heart aches for her. IIt really needs to be up to her- if a miracle is not going to occur thaen what MArianne needs is more important as she is the one who will still be here and need to deal with the situation. That might sound tough on Ben but if she needs to say goodbye than she needs to go. However if she feels that January was a good way of saying goodbye if that should be the outcome then she remebers him a little better health wise. But seeing him much worse might help her deal with it as well.
> I know by time my sisters went it was a huge relief to Mum having seen them getting worse and worse over the years. So in a way it helped her to have seen them so terrible.
> But it is something that only they can decide- you can only be there and support her in whichever decision she makes. Praying for strength for you as well as you support her.
> 
> Glad that her helath is not too bad. How wonderful for her if she can get to some day hikes- she loves that life so much.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah, the cough is a combo of the MTX meds and allergies (extreme pollen levels right now) or so the doc says. They are watching it as it is a dry cough and allergies reaction typically has more mucous effect on me. What ever...is what it is....DH suggested I resort to Jack Daniels and honey...says at least I'd enjoy taking coughing and taking meds....LOL.


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Think I will go knit a bit. Here's a group hug...
{{{{HUG}}} TTYL!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:45am and I am caught up. 

Oh dear...poor Marianne as his mother she has every right to be there. I know he doesn't want her seeing him lime this but she has a right to be there for her son. Her DIL can leave the room while they spend time together.

In on the group hug ((((((hug))))))


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We used to go to Wasaga Beach and one of my friends from kindergarten lived there for a while after retirement. I loved that place so much.
> 
> I haven't heard any more about mom even though I've texted sisters, so I take it they are working and also at the hospital. Maybe when the weather gets better I will make it down. Too foggy now. Went from snow to cold rain.


I hope you hear something soon. It's hard to rest easy when you had no news.
I'm keeping your mom in my prayers and you, too.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, healing energy for Ben and hugs for Marianne. So glad she joined hiking group. So healing to be out in nature. I'm glad she has you in her life.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please pray for Marianne's son Ben. His GFR is dropping pretty quickly. February it was 70, March 45, and now 26. Once it his 20 or below it is either kidney transplant or dialysis 3-4 days a week 8hrs each day. He has already said no dialysis and doesn't look like a kidney available at this time. She feels like she should go there but he doesn't want her to see him like this. And DDIL is not close to Marianne is a polite way of saying about their relationship.
> I've offered to drive Marianne to Chigago if she decides to go but at this time she isn't sure what she is going to do. Between this and her mom she is under unbelieveable stress.


I'm so sorry to hear this. I always include Marianne, her mom and her son in my prayers. I remember how delicate his health is. For some reason. I particularly thought of him this morning. I guess that was God's way of telling me he needed an extra prayer.
Please give Marianne my love when you talk with her.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Following a theme from this and previous weeks, I am going to try to post, but size may be an issue:
> 
> Not what I had expected, but nice, anyway!
> It was supposed to be a spectacular image of the Aurora Borealis, but I will have to settle for the reindeer one (except they look a bit like Moose to me, not sure!)


I think this is a new one. I've never seen a moose up close and personal but I agree with you. They look like moose to me, too. Bonnie can tell us for sure!.
Beautiful pictures regardless. I'm so glad when someone posts a picture of such beauty!
Junek

P.S. after looking at the picture again, they may very well be reindeer...I was thinking of deer and I know that reindeer are much larger than deer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts for your surgery today! And sending gentle hugs.


Thanks, tami. I'm on the mend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah, the cough is a combo of the MTX meds and allergies (extreme pollen levels right now) or so the doc says. They are watching it as it is a dry cough and allergies reaction typically has more mucous effect on me. What ever...is what it is....DH suggested I resort to Jack Daniels and honey...says at least I'd enjoy taking coughing and taking meds....LOL.


sounds good :-D :-D :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma - I'm including your Mom and family in my prayers these days. Hope you are able to get some good news. Sure would hate to think of you driving during these storms. 

We're getting our share this morning with another batch to come through this afternoon. These are the kind that really play up my sinus issues and I usually end up with migraines...thank God I found Fever Few and that it works for me!

It will be a good day to sit a knit - I'm organizing a little still and will do that first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that a road going down the mountain Julie? I would love to drive it in a convertible - what fun. --- sam


Yes, I believe it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Whoever designed that road scribbled on a piece of paper and said this is what we are going to build 😃. I wouldn't like to drive down it in bad weather
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Re Julie's photo.... me either, I could not go on that road. Nice photo though.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Please pray for Angie. She goes into the hospital today. They are going to start her on these IV treatments that have bad side effects and the doctor wants to be able to watch her closely.
> She is going to consult a Dr regarding putting stints in both legs for better circulation and says she thinks more than one nerve is involved. They are also doing aggressive PT. Dr wants hand held devices put on her car and for her to start driving to appointments and told Angie she would see that the cost of this was covered. May have to ride with her to appointments as she says she is going to be uncomfortable with this for a while.
> Off to try and catch up.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


Sorry that your leg is giving you pain. Had hoped that this would have eased for you. Prayers for Angie. Hope all goes well for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Daralene!



Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely photos Julie.
> 
> DH is probably in the air now. Hope the thunderstorms hold off till he is safely landed. Looks like the whole east coast is expecting storms and wind and they even said tornadoes for some areas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so magnificient.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty - keeping Angie in my prayers!! Hope things begin to turn around for her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think this is a new one. I've never seen a moose up close and personal but I agree with you. They look like moose to me, too. Bonnie can tell us for sure!.
> Beautiful pictures regardless. I'm so glad when someone posts a picture of such beauty!
> Junek
> 
> P.S. after looking at the picture again, they may very well be reindeer...I was thinking of deer and I know that reindeer are much larger than deer.


I think the antlers are wrong for moose!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning, I'm going to try to get caught up again, I did read yesterday but it's hard to comment much when I'm reading on my phone, so I just got caught up to page 60 and left it at that. 
Wonderful news Julie, that the fence is going up, hopefully they won't run into anymore snags. 
Marla brought me the shawl that she'd been working on, she was on her last row and realized she didn't have enough left to finish that row and do a bind off row, so I've spent a couple hours (so far) just taking out that row, it's got yarn overs on it, and she's afraid she'd mess it up if she ripped back. Oh well, I'm getting there, going to get caught up on here and then work on it. 
David is headed to Omaha, he should be home tomorrow afternoon/evening I think. 
Okay, now that there's a short story, I'm off to get caught up. Ryssa just brought me her car to roll for her. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I understand lack of sun causing depression. I am from New York. And of course you can complain, it's how you feel. But remember you have a little Joy in your life. In fact you have two Joys.


 :lol: 2 or 3? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We planted seeds in start trays yesterday, I have them all in the craft room on the empty set of shelves, so when D went to leave I found out that we have snow flurries. lol It's not going to stick, they are melting as they come down, and any moisture is good moisture at this point, but good grief, it was 72F yesterday. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sis just texted and said mom is a little better after they gave her a breathing treatment but she didn't say anything about her heart rate. Now I need to do another text. Her heart rate is down to 100 now.


So good to hear that she is doing better, it is hard when you are not close by, but since she is doing so well, I think you are right, wait until she goes home and then visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ooh, such fun :roll: , once a patient asked me what a mammogram was like, I told her it was like having her t-- caught in a wringer :lol:  She later came back & told me that was an exact description.


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If you are interested in earthquakes in the US, you might check out the massive numbers and seismic forces of the quakes which occurred in the winter of 1811-1812 in the New Madrid area of SE Missouri. The major quakes were felt as far away as Montreal, Boston, NYC, and Washington, D.C. For several hours, the Mississippi River flowed backwards, ie., north instead of south, due the strength of the quakes. Indian villages in Missouri were drowned; President and Mrs. James Madison felt the effects of them in the White House. Seismologists figure that they ranged from 7.3 to 8.8 on the Richter Scale. Over the course of that winter, there were some 3,000 to 4,000 quakes. Some of the ''aftershocks'' were over 6.5 - 7.0 on the Richter.
> 
> The Town of New Madrid is just south of the Mississippi-Ohio River junctions.
> 
> ...


Wow, that would do a horrible amount of damage these days, I hope that the inhabitants of the villages made it to safety.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. DH is home from the health spa now. He spent two nights. They really didn't find anything amiss on his CT and MRI scans so have to conclude that he had a TIA (mini-stroke). He is so happy to be home and Zach and I are pleased too.


Glad he's home, hopefully he will not have any repeat episodes like this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know Sam; not a novice gardener just a novice to the SFG method. You do them (cukes) on a trellis believe it or not. I figure nothing ventured nothing gained. The last 2 years in our reg gardnen the cucumbber didn nothing....a real disappointment so it sure won't hurt to try.


Oooh, never thought about trellising the cucs, that's a great idea, will be borrowing that one, thank you, that will save a lot of space in the garden. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> My SIL works for BG Group! I hope he's getting a share of those zeros, especially since I'm taking his wife shopping in New York tomorrow!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I really want to get one of those lamps that people use for winter that has the natural light and helps with energy, etc., for next winter. Has anybody on here ever used one and did it help? They aren't cheap but would certainly be worth it if they help.


Marla has one, I'm going to get one, hers was only $35 I think at Bed Bath and Beyond, so not too horribly expensive, not cheap though either. But they do work, you might be able to get your doc to write you a prescription for one, that way your insurance will pay part of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have been know to cage them like we do the tomatoes!


That's a good idea too, I like this, knitting and gardening all in one place.  
I will have to let DH decide whether to trellis or cage. I guess you could almost do the same with summer squash too?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please pray for Marianne's son Ben. His GFR is dropping pretty quickly. February it was 70, March 45, and now 26. Once it his 20 or below it is either kidney transplant or dialysis 3-4 days a week 8hrs each day. He has already said no dialysis and doesn't look like a kidney available at this time. She feels like she should go there but he doesn't want her to see him like this. And DDIL is not close to Marianne is a polite way of saying about their relationship.
> I've offered to drive Marianne to Chigago if she decides to go but at this time she isn't sure what she is going to do. Between this and her mom she is under unbelieveable stress.


Oh no, I hope that his GFR picks back up, it has to be hard on Marianne to not have a good relationship with his wife, makes things so much harder than they should be. Prayers for sure for all of them. 
I also pray that a kidney comes available sometime soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Following a theme from this and previous weeks, I am going to try to post, but size may be an issue:
> 
> Not what I had expected, but nice, anyway!
> It was supposed to be a spectacular image of the Aurora Borealis, but I will have to settle for the reindeer one (except they look a bit like Moose to me, not sure!)


That is some road!

Yep, that's a reindeer. 
Moose are much bigger and have a much larger rack and differently shaped. Reindeer look more like caribou.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that a road going down the mountain Julie? I would love to drive it in a convertible - what fun. --- sam


And really really good brakes!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!!!!! Caught up again, and it's Thursday!! Now if I can stay caught up all the way through tomorrow til the start of the new TP, I'll be so amazed and so happy. lolol
Small things. 
Okay, now I'm off to practice guitar, lesson tonight, and then work on Marlas shawl, I'd like to get back to the baby dress I'm working on. 
Have a great day everyone. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that would do a horrible amount of damage these days, I hope that the inhabitants of the villages made it to safety.


Unfortunately, most of them did not, Kaye.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kaye, I think that summer squashes do not have the right kind of stems to ''hang'' onto a trellis or cage. Cukes and grapes manage to hand on with little tendrils off the stems, if I remember right.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too Betty.


RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - keeping Angie in my prayers!! Hope things begin to turn around for her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You also can do cantalope and watermelon if you have a sturdy enough trellis.


Poledra65 said:


> That's a good idea too, I like this, knitting and gardening all in one place.
> I will have to let DH decide whether to trellis or cage. I guess you could almost do the same with summer squash too?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I talked with Marianne a little bit ago and asked specifically about th possibility of a transplant. Doctors have said that because of the type of disease he has that a transplant is not real good possibility. That even with transplant he could most likely only survive another year and he then would not be eligible for another transplant. Doctor said also tht the passing after such an ordeal would also be rougher. The entire situation is so sad. She knows now that I can be ready to go at a moments notice and not to worry about expense so just a waiting game for now.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, I hope that his GFR picks back up, it has to be hard on Marianne to not have a good relationship with his wife, makes things so much harder than they should be. Prayers for sure for all of them.
> I also pray that a kidney comes available sometime soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are correct Joy.


jheiens said:


> Kaye, I think that summer squashes do not have the right kind of stems to ''hang'' onto a trellis or cage. Cukes and grapes manage to hand on with little tendrils off the stems, if I remember right.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the antlers are wrong for moose!


And I never noticed the antlers!! That shows you how observant I am ! NOT!!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I talked with Marianne a little bit ago and asked specifically about th possibility of a transplant. Doctors have said that because of the type of disease he has that a transplant is not real good possibility. That even with transplant he could most likely only survive another year and he then would not be eligible for another transplant. Doctor said also tht the passing after such an ordeal would also be rougher. The entire situation is so sad. She knows now that I can be ready to go at a moments notice and not to worry about expense so just a waiting game for now.


Such a sad time for all involved. Your kind offer shows your generous nature and I am sure is much appreciated.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please pray for Marianne's son Ben. His GFR is dropping pretty quickly. February it was 70, March 45, and now 26. Once it his 20 or below it is either kidney transplant or dialysis 3-4 days a week 8hrs each day. He has already said no dialysis and doesn't look like a kidney available at this time. She feels like she should go there but he doesn't want her to see him like this. And DDIL is not close to Marianne is a polite way of saying about their relationship.
> I've offered to drive Marianne to Chigago if she decides to go but at this time she isn't sure what she is going to do. Between this and her mom she is under unbelieveable stress.


Prayers being said for Ben and Marianne.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, oh my, do we have three Joys? I have CRAFT for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow! I think I'd make sure I had a long shopping list to make it worth travelling that distance!


How far do you travel to shop?

Kaye, how far is Cheyenne? I think that's your shopping place? You are probably the only one who lives in a less populated area like I do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that a road going down the mountain Julie? I would love to drive it in a convertible - what fun. --- sam


Or a Harley :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> And really really good brakes!!


And nothing to eat before hand 😁


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I talked with Marianne a little bit ago and asked specifically about th possibility of a transplant. Doctors have said that because of the type of disease he has that a transplant is not real good possibility. That even with transplant he could most likely only survive another year and he then would not be eligible for another transplant. Doctor said also tht the passing after such an ordeal would also be rougher. The entire situation is so sad. She knows now that I can be ready to go at a moments notice and not to worry about expense so just a waiting game for now.


That is such sad news . I'm glad she has You as her very good friend to help her through this time 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Our town has about 900 people but is surrounded by several lake communities & a Reserve.
The big employers are farming & the oil industry.
My DH grandfather homesteaded about 3 miles south of our farm,( his cousin lives there now) in 1911
MY step-dads family also homesteaded in the area. We moved here from Ontario in 1970. As to cabin fever, it doesn't bother me, in fact, I find the area where I came from in Ontario much too busy, couldn't stand to live there now.


vabchnonnie said:


> Bonnie7591 -How big is your town, do you live in the town or outside it. What brought you to that area. I lived in a mountain town in West Virginia for many years before moving here in l995. Our town had a population of 1,000 people but just outside the town was a state college, which kept the town running. That's what brought our family to it, lived there almost 30 years. Was great to raise a family. Having looked at maps, which I love, I can see the provinces aren't heavily populated as here in our country. Amazing, do you get cabin fever when you can't get out and go, and no place to go either. Must do some study of your country. My son has worked in Brampton several times for COKE, he says that area is nice and the people are wonderful. He would love to see more of Canada. May you have a wonderful day...it's rainy and stormy here this morning...VA Sharon


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My hometown was about 1,000 with the nearest towns about 15 miles North, South, East and West of us....guess that was what the horse and buggy could do without too much problem. The town maybe has 900 now as most of the young folks move away -- farming is now done by big business and large family holdings. My Dad's family was one of the town founders and his whole family and my whole family (both very large) grew up there. But, I have no one in my family left there...it's kind of sad when I go back there for class reunions. I never felt cabin fever there---but I'm pretty much a homebody anyway so even stay home here when there's so much I could be doing.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Our town has about 900 people but is surrounded by several lake communities & a Reserve.
> The big employers are farming & the oil industry.
> My DH grandfather homesteaded about 3 miles south of our farm,( his cousin lives there now) in 1911
> MY step-dads family also homesteaded in the area. We moved here from Ontario in 1970. As to cabin fever, it doesn't bother me, in fact, I find the area where I came from in Ontario much too busy, couldn't stand to live there now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is some road!
> 
> Yep, that's a reindeer.
> Moose are much bigger and have a much larger rack and differently shaped. Reindeer look more like caribou.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I talked with Marianne a little bit ago and asked specifically about th possibility of a transplant. Doctors have said that because of the type of disease he has that a transplant is not real good possibility. That even with transplant he could most likely only survive another year and he then would not be eligible for another transplant. Doctor said also tht the passing after such an ordeal would also be rougher. The entire situation is so sad. She knows now that I can be ready to go at a moments notice and not to worry about expense so just a waiting game for now.


One can only pray- the Lord knows best in this circumstance. Praying for Marianne's peace of mind. I do hope you are able to make the trip through, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I never noticed the antlers!! That shows you how observant I am ! NOT!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Marianne and Ben. Such a sad situation. I'm sure she appreciates your offer of a ride. You are a good friend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm saddened to hear of this latest development for dear Marianne and Ben. Sending good thoughts for all of them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think this is a new one. I've never seen a moose up close and personal but I agree with you. They look like moose to me, too. Bonnie can tell us for sure!.
> Beautiful pictures regardless. I'm so glad when someone posts a picture of such beauty!
> Junek
> 
> P.S. after looking at the picture again, they may very well be reindeer...I was thinking of deer and I know that reindeer are much larger than deer.


I'm pretty sure they are reindeer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I talked with Marianne a little bit ago and asked specifically about th possibility of a transplant. Doctors have said that because of the type of disease he has that a transplant is not real good possibility. That even with transplant he could most likely only survive another year and he then would not be eligible for another transplant. Doctor said also tht the passing after such an ordeal would also be rougher. The entire situation is so sad. She knows now that I can be ready to go at a moments notice and not to worry about expense so just a waiting game for now.[/quote
> A guy I went to school with who now lives in Texas was diabetic from about 16, he got a kidney & pancreas transplant so is no longer diabetic & was doing very well last I heard. Is that a possibility for her son?
> Its so nice you can travel with her to visit with him, I can't imagine begin so far away at such a time. I hope her DIL will be reasonable about Marianne spending time with Ben


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen please tell Marianne that I'm thinking of her in this terrible situation, and hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Think I will go knit a bit. Here's a group hug...
> {{{{HUG}}} TTYL!


{{{I'm in!}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I talked with Marianne a little bit ago and asked specifically about th possibility of a transplant. Doctors have said that because of the type of disease he has that a transplant is not real good possibility. That even with transplant he could most likely only survive another year and he then would not be eligible for another transplant. Doctor said also tht the passing after such an ordeal would also be rougher. The entire situation is so sad. She knows now that I can be ready to go at a moments notice and not to worry about expense so just a waiting game for now.


How sad. I can't begin to imagine what she must be going through, he's far too young.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, I am so sorry to hear the latest news on Marianne's son. I can't imagine the heartbreak she is experiencing. I send her love and hugs and will be praying.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - cucumbers really spread. --- sam


I've planted them in a large pot with a trellis. There are some kinds of seeds that are specially bred to work. I think the ones I planted were the English burpless ones. There are also some bush type that work in small spaces.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Cozy Free Shawl Patterns: 7 Knitted Shawl Patterns Perfect for Fall Free eBook

www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/cozy-free-shawl-patterns-knitted-shawl-patterns-perfect-for-fall-free-ebook#flkiE8DPgHfESwPk.99

17 Lace Knitting Patterns for Wedding Shawls

www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Lace-Knitting-Patterns-Wedding-Shawls#gbBAhAKKMqXxgpYV.99


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Cozy Free Shawl Patterns: 7 Knitted Shawl Patterns Perfect for Fall Free eBook
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/cozy-free-shawl-patterns-knitted-shawl-patterns-perfect-for-fall-free-ebook#flkiE8DPgHfESwPk.99
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

vicks on the bottom of your feet gwen - it really works. Bentley couldn't stop coughing and Heidi put vicks on his feet and it stopped. and didn't come back. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to all. Just checked the weather forecast for today. It is currently 62F (abt. 16.6C) and suppose to get up to 87F (30.5C) with partly cloudy sky and 20% chance of rain. Tonight rain chance goes up to 60%. I really want to get something into the SFG bed today and take advantage of the rain. We shall see.
> 
> Ran out of cough medicine and couldn't stop coughing when I went to bed last night. Rather than disturb DH I got up and slept on the sofa. He was so tired last night that he didn't even know I wasn't in the bed until he flipped the light on in the living room this morning at 6. DH felt much more rested though this morning. New sofa sleeps nice...LOL.
> 
> I hope everyone that has been ailing feels better today. Thinking especially of Melody, VA-Sharon, Cashmeregma, Bonnie and all others that have been struggling with various aches, pains, and colds. Everyone else stay well too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely! --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> And really really good brakes!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sad - after all Marianne has gone through in this life time this seems to be a bit much. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I talked with Marianne a little bit ago and asked specifically about th possibility of a transplant. Doctors have said that because of the type of disease he has that a transplant is not real good possibility. That even with transplant he could most likely only survive another year and he then would not be eligible for another transplant. Doctor said also tht the passing after such an ordeal would also be rougher. The entire situation is so sad. She knows now that I can be ready to go at a moments notice and not to worry about expense so just a waiting game for now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be a little scary - at least for me. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Or a Harley :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I totally understand what you mean bonnie - I loved the twenty years I lived in seattle and I enjoy my yearly visits - but I don't think I want to live there anymore - noisy and busy - and the air smells better in northwest ohio. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Our town has about 900 people but is surrounded by several lake communities & a Reserve.
> The big employers are farming & the oil industry.
> My DH grandfather homesteaded about 3 miles south of our farm,( his cousin lives there now) in 1911
> MY step-dads family also homesteaded in the area. We moved here from Ontario in 1970. As to cabin fever, it doesn't bother me, in fact, I find the area where I came from in Ontario much too busy, couldn't stand to live there now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


Is Minky a type of cloth? Is it where it is slightly puckering that is bothering you- very hard to tell in the photo.

ps., the little jacket and hat look lovely- we just don't have these self patterning yarns, to my knowledge.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


very nice Bonnie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is Minky a type of cloth? Is it where it is slightly puckering that is bothering you- very hard to tell in the photo.


Minky is a kind of velour, this stuff has little bubbles in it. It was the flannelette that stretched as I sewed so yes, there is some puckering :roll:, especially on the outside strips even though I started in the middle & sewed to each end which is supposed to prevent that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Minky is a kind of velour, this stuff has little bubbles in it. It was the flannelette that stretched as I sewed so yes, there is some puckering :roll:


I think we are always our own worst critics- something most people would fail to notice till pointed out to them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you need some new knit shawl ideas - go here. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Lace-Knitting-Patterns-Wedding-Shawls#Free Shawl Knitting Patterns in White


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Minky is a kind of velour, this stuff has little bubbles in it. It was the flannelette that stretched as I sewed so yes, there is some puckering :roll:, especially on the outside strips even though I started in the middle & sewed to each end which is supposed to prevent that.


Bonnie, you are critiquing your work very harshly. Naughty lady! Go easier on yourself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie - the blanket and sweater outfit are beautiful. I know what you mean by the flannelette being hard to work with...even doing small rectangular burb cloths, it was hard to keep even corners. Your blanket looks perfect though; just sorry that it was so hard to work with.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


They're both lovely. I so wish there were a baby for me to knit for!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress on the shrug: I have just for the first time (first time gone wrong too) mended a cable by dropping down about four rows, over the six stitches, and working back up, correcting the cable. Bronwen told me that is how she does it, once upon a time I would probably have undone the whole row back. Another use for dpn's.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the shrug: I have just for the first time (first time gone wrong too) mended a cable by dropping down about four rows, over the six stitches, and working back up, correcting the cable. Bronwen told me that is how she does it, once upon a time I would probably have undone the whole row back. Another use for dpn's.


That is what I do and you can do most problems this way. BRAVO!!! It is wonderful isn't it! I would have problems with doing this on lace but I imagine you could even do that. What would lose me is the YO's.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is some road!
> 
> Yep, that's a reindeer.
> Moose are much bigger and have a much larger rack and differently shaped. Reindeer look more like caribou.


Is the fact that reindeer look more like caribou meant to help? I wouldn't know a caribou if I feel over one. I guess from what you said I would figure it was a deer-and I think I knew they were a deer. I might pick a moose but almost anything else would be a deer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is what I do and you can do most problems this way. BRAVO!!! It is wonderful isn't it! I would have problems with doing this on lace but I imagine you could even do that. What would lose me is the YO's.


To be honest, Daralene, I would not even try it with lace, I would see if I could fudge the error. While I have been attempting to learn to read lace charts, to knit Norma's Madryn I have completely unpicked about 7 times. I am taking a break and will draft it out before my next attempt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


What an adorable baby outfit.

The flannel is hard to work with. Soft but stretchy, however it will be so comfy for the baby to snuggle. Love the backing too. Must be the softest quilt ever even if it was the most frustrating ever.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest, Daralene, I would not even try it with lace, I would see if I could fudge the error. While I have been attempting to learn to read lace charts, to knit Norma's Madryn I have completely unpicked about 7 times. I am taking a break and will draft it out before my next attempt.


Oh no. You sure have fortitude to keep going at it. Sorry you are having trouble with the charts. Is it separate charts with different repeat lengths? That is so confusing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...Let Marianne know that I am praying for her and her family. So terrible to know that a young man in his 30's is suffering so much. Glad that your garden is coming along.

Julie... the shrug looks beautiful.

Bonnie...The blanket and sweater are precious and will be greatly appreciated.

Tami...I will be thinking of you with the weather coming through this evening. I was awakened at least once last night from loud thunder. We have had some heavy rain off and on today and into this evening. It was 64*F this afternoon and Matthew put the air conditioning on in the vehicle. 

Betty...Thinking of you and Angie. I hope all goes well for both of you.

I am tired and need to be up at 2:30 AM so I am going to try to get some sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How far do you travel to shop?
> 
> Kaye, how far is Cheyenne? I think that's your shopping place? You are probably the only one who lives in a less populated area like I do.


My closest supermarket is a long 10 minute walk (a smaller one is maybe 7 minutes walk away). For the larger shops I drive about 10 minutes away as I need to pay for parking at the closest one. Or sometimes if David is home I ask him to pick me up (like Monday- the only main supermarkets open were the ones in the city that is the closest ones to me all which have paid parking. As I needed a lot of shopping I went and did it and then David came and picked me up. Monday was a Public Holiday and the other main supermarkets in the Adleaide area are not allowed to open. Only htose in the city itself, on the basis that we need things open for the tourists. So other parts that can convince the powers that be that thye are tourist areas have a bit more leel way though I'm not sure just how much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. You sure have fortitude to keep going at it. Sorry you are having trouble with the charts. Is it separate charts with different repeat lengths? That is so confusing.


Just a problem getting used to the whole idea- I've always worked from written instructions- also my first triangular shawl, and I completely muffed it- I have decided I am definitely a slow learner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I see you are now offline- sleep well! And thanks!



pacer said:


> Gwen...Let Marianne know that I am praying for her and her family. So terrible to know that a young man in his 30's is suffering so much. Glad that your garden is coming along.
> 
> Julie... the shrug looks beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is Minky a type of cloth? Is it where it is slightly puckering that is bothering you- very hard to tell in the photo.
> 
> ps., the little jacket and hat look lovely- we just don't have these self patterning yarns, to my knowledge.


Spotlight do-well they did last year. But I can't remember anything about it- not even if it was theres or someone else. Vague feeling it may have been Patons but really not sure. Wandering into the city soon- will try to remember to have a look for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


The quilt looks nice though. But some materials are just not worth the hassle of working with are they? 
The little jumper outfit is lovely. Those yarns really are pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Spotlight do-well they did last year. But I can't remember anything about it- not even if it was theres or someone else. Vague feeling it may have been Patons but really not sure. Wandering into the city soon- will try to remember to have a look for you.


Our Spotlight seems often only to have ends of line, although that can mean great savings, but you really have to watch, they don't care about batch and lot numbers- often several in the one bin, But no I can't recall having seen a patterning yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a problem getting used to the whole idea- I've always worked from written instructions- also my first triangular shawl, and I completely muffed it- I have decided I am definitely a slow learner.


Why don't you get some yarn and start a triangular shawl in stocking stitch just so you get used to the construction- then the lcae might make more sense once you fully understand the construction. You don't need to intend to finish the plain one just work enough to get the hang of what you are doing. Then keep it with you as you work the lace until you get the hang of it. While the construction seems easy enough it does need some thinking about it- it is not as easy as it sounds. 
It's only by thinking through where I am with the construction- such as 'this is outside shaping'; 'these YOs are the spine shaping and must always be the same'. These types of thinking through are what helps me through especially the early inches untill there is enough to have more chance of reading my work as well. After a few inches the spine increases are clearer and less likely to get mixed into the pattern


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Most definitely would be a second rider on a harly down that road.....varooom, varooom.....lol


Bonnie7591 said:


> Or a Harley :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why don't you get some yarn and start a triangular shawl in stocking stitch just so you get used to the construction- then the lcae might make more sense once you fully understand the construction. You don't need to intend to finish the plain one just work enough to get the hang of what you are doing. Then keep it with you as you work the lace until you get the hang of it. While the construction seems easy enough it does need some thinking about it- it is not as easy as it sounds.


I resorted to a stitch marker in the middle in the end- I have the two halves fairly well sorted now, but muffed getting from chart 1 to chart2, which is why I will draft it before I start again. There are a lot of things experienced chart users just take for granted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam; I'd forgotten about that.


thewren said:


> vicks on the bottom of your feet gwen - it really works. Bentley couldn't stop coughing and Heidi put vicks on his feet and it stopped. and didn't come back. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I love both the quilt and the baby outfit. You are such a talented person.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This shrug is looking so pretty; love the color. You really seem to be moving along with a good bit of speed too.


Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the shrug: I have just for the first time (first time gone wrong too) mended a cable by dropping down about four rows, over the six stitches, and working back up, correcting the cable. Bronwen told me that is how she does it, once upon a time I would probably have undone the whole row back. Another use for dpn's.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really tired tonight. Not complaining though; thoroughly enjoyed working on my garden today. I made 2 trellis for the garden today both 5 ft x 4 ft for the tomatoes and cucumbers. Planted tomatoes, cucumbers, basil, oregano, bell peppers, salvia, petunias, and dwarf marigolds. I am pooped! I also got seeds for lettuce, kale, carrots, radish, bush & pole beans and I think also squash but can't remember for sure right now. Hope to start some of the seeds this weekend. DH said he hopes to get my 3'x4' bed made this weekend if the rain still holds off. I'm actually hoping it will rain some tonight or tomorrow though I did water well after planting. Once it starts looking more established I'll post another picture. 

I may knit a little but am very tired and plan to head to bed early. 
Sending out prayers for everyone especially those not well or have family not well. Hugs for everyone. TTYL {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This shrug is looking so pretty; love the color. You really seem to be moving along with a good bit of speed too.


Thanks, Gwen, I must measure it- I think I have enough length for the arm! Hope you get a good sleep- and are not too worn out with all your gardening!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, your shrug is looking really good.

Thanks for all the nice compliments on my quilt & sweater. The sweater is going to my friends new grand daughter.
I got a huge, 400 GM ball of that yarn from the Yarn Outlet where some of you got the sock yarns recently. It was $6/ball, Ive done w sweater for my GD & this one & you can't see I've used any so I will be certanly getting my money's worth from it. I think Melody was using some of the same for her little sweaters but has a different color.
I'm tired tonight, DS has been up banging around at 6:30 the last 2 mornings & I'm in the bad habit of not going to bed until at least midnight. Now that its getting light earlier, I need to start going to bed at a more normal hour. Seems silly to get upmearly in winter when it's not light u til 9:30
It was beautiful here today, up to 16C/64F so the snow is finally disappearing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie- That was incredibly good value for your ball!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, your shrug is looking really good.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice compliments on my quilt & sweater. The sweater is going to my friends new grand daughter.
> I got a huge, 400 GM ball of that yarn from the Yarn Outlet where some of you got the sock yarns recently. It was $6/ball, Ive done w sweater for my GD & this one & you can't see I've used any so I will be certanly getting my money's worth from it. I think Melody was using some of the same for her little sweaters but has a different color.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that a road going down the mountain Julie? I would love to drive it in a convertible - what fun. --- sam


That would be a spectacular ride in a convertable, wouldn't it! I'm in, but I get to drive, cause everyone else will drive it too fast! I want to enjoy it, not get sick.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't have the cucumbers etc escaping after all can we?


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ended up with a busy day. Yesterday just had KP group on today. Then Vicky asked about coming for coffee and to see Feats in Socks. Fine- in fact great. Then this morning call from a friend was I free? So decided I would leave KP early and join her and a friend from Sydney for lunch. Then home with just time to check the mail before VIcky arrived. Went to the exhibition- to hear that still getting people coming in just to see the exhibition. Jane the co-ordinator can't believe the number of people coming to see it. Other exhibitions have very few people other than family and friends coming just to see the exhibitions. Two visitors today came thinking they could knit- went away unsure after being assured that all the socks had been hand knitted! Mind you that was not the goal of the exhibition! Hope it doesn't put them off knitting.
> Anyway Vicky enjoyed it. Then the friends I had lunch with rang and said can we come and see Vicky and the exhibition? The friend over from Sydney knits and does some socks to so she really appreciated it. ANd my friend who has a grandson on the way took some wool to make Darowils Bunny! SHe hasn't knitted for a long time- how often do children or espcailly grandchildren prompt someone to return to knitting.
> Finally got home in time for tea- with nothing done. So David decided that my niece and he would cook together. So I sat and knitted while they cooked a simple tuna mornay.


Feats in Socks sounds like it is very inspiring! I have been watching on Face Book. Sounds like you had a wonderful day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Her son came down in January for about a week so she has seen him fairly recently but I agree that she needs to see him again. She is so torn though as his wish is that she not see him like this. Right now she is up inthe air. I told my DH this morning that I had offered to drive her up and he is all for it too. Health wise Marianne is okay but so tired of the dreary weather her area has been having....rain, rain, rain and that causes pain, pain, pain. She has started hain to take a bit more tramadol daily per doctors advise. On the good side she is also planning to to the SF gardning; in fact she was the one that directed e to doing it. We haven't been able to visit except by phone much since Jan. due to the yucky weather. Neither of us like traveling in rain but I've told her I'd come up whenever she needs me to. Also, she has joined a local hiking group and hopes to do some day hikes once a week as the weather improves. Being able to get outside will be a big support of her overall mental health. She has greatly missed being able to be outside and do this.
> 
> I'm suppose to give her a call after 8:30/9 this morning. Oh, by the way Ben is in his mid-late 30s; too young.


Give her hugs from me please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah, the cough is a combo of the MTX meds and allergies (extreme pollen levels right now) or so the doc says. They are watching it as it is a dry cough and allergies reaction typically has more mucous effect on me. What ever...is what it is....DH suggested I resort to Jack Daniels and honey...says at least I'd enjoy taking coughing and taking meds....LOL.


My DH would agree with yours!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Think I will go knit a bit. Here's a group hug...
> {{{{HUG}}} TTYL!


I'm in!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a good idea too, I like this, knitting and gardening all in one place.
> I will have to let DH decide whether to trellis or cage. I guess you could almost do the same with summer squash too?


Sure, to an extent. They might be a little heavy, tho, as they grow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And nothing to eat before hand 😁


No, I would need crackers or pretzels. I am one who HAS to eat for motion sickness. It always hits my head before my stomach.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the shrug: I have just for the first time (first time gone wrong too) mended a cable by dropping down about four rows, over the six stitches, and working back up, correcting the cable. Bronwen told me that is how she does it, once upon a time I would probably have undone the whole row back. Another use for dpn's.


That will be stunning when finished!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gwen...Let Marianne know that I am praying for her and her family. So terrible to know that a young man in his 30's is suffering so much. Glad that your garden is coming along.
> 
> Julie... the shrug looks beautiful.
> 
> ...


Hope you get some good rest tonight before getting up for work. Thanks for thinking of me. The weather is really a problem for my head this year. It has bothered the FM some, but the headaches are doing me in. I did go to knitting group this morning, but kept taking my glasses off while I crocheted. Good thing I am only making a cargo net to keep things in the pantry closet of the RV from falling off of the shelves. I came home and sent M a text saying I was going to lay down for awhile. When he came home and checked on me, I was still awake. Wanted to know if I was cold or what. Told him it was my head, he tucked me in and left me alone. I slept for 2 hours without moving. Felt better, but still have some of it. Mostly feels like someone is pulling the hair right out of the top of my head. Oh well. It will get better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That will be stunning when finished!


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PG 81 Good night Julie. Hope you have a wonderful day! Give Ringo a pat for me, please.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> PG 81 Good night Julie. Hope you have a wonderful day! Give Ringo a pat for me, please.


Poor old Ringo has just had an icky spell- thank goodness for Baking Soda- but he has also had his pat! Sleep well!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, healing energy sent your way.
Bonnie, sweater and hat are lovely. Flannel quilt will be nice and cuddly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, it's great that Feats in Socks is doing so well. I'm sure when word gets out more people will want to see the amazing socks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if melody has run across any of these. --- sam

http://trending.report/walmart-people/30/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


They are beautiful Bonnie . The flannelette give you problems to work with but the quilt is lovely . I have the pattern for the cardigan and hat on my to do list hope if I ever get round to making it that it turns out as beautiful as yours 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the shrug: I have just for the first time (first time gone wrong too) mended a cable by dropping down about four rows, over the six stitches, and working back up, correcting the cable. Bronwen told me that is how she does it, once upon a time I would probably have undone the whole row back. Another use for dpn's.


I'm glad you managed to sort out the problem Julie . It's looking great . The cable pattern really stands out . It's going to be lovely when it's finished 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to check these out. --- sam

http://www.viralnova.com/dollar-store-diy/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

even so - the quilt is lovely as is the hat and sweater. such talent. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely Julie - such even stitches and perfect cables - it's going to look smashing on you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the shrug: I have just for the first time (first time gone wrong too) mended a cable by dropping down about four rows, over the six stitches, and working back up, correcting the cable. Bronwen told me that is how she does it, once upon a time I would probably have undone the whole row back. Another use for dpn's.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, your shrug is looking really good.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice compliments on my quilt & sweater. The sweater is going to my friends new grand daughter.
> I got a huge, 400 GM ball of that yarn from the Yarn Outlet where some of you got the sock yarns recently. It was $6/ball, Ive done w sweater for my GD & this one & you can't see I've used any so I will be certanly getting my money's worth from it. I think Melody was using some of the same for her little sweaters but has a different color.
> ...


Bonnie do you live far enough north to get the midnight sun . I used to love visiting my auntie who lived right up north . Northern lights in the winter and midnight sun in the summer . Beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really tired tonight. Not complaining though; thoroughly enjoyed working on my garden today. I made 2 trellis for the garden today both 5 ft x 4 ft for the tomatoes and cucumbers. Planted tomatoes, cucumbers, basil, oregano, bell peppers, salvia, petunias, and dwarf marigolds. I am pooped! I also got seeds for lettuce, kale, carrots, radish, bush & pole beans and I think also squash but can't remember for sure right now. Hope to start some of the seeds this weekend. DH said he hopes to get my 3'x4' bed made this weekend if the rain still holds off. I'm actually hoping it will rain some tonight or tomorrow though I did water well after planting. Once it starts looking more established I'll post another picture.
> 
> I may knit a little but am very tired and plan to head to bed early.
> Sending out prayers for everyone especially those not well or have family not well. Hugs for everyone. TTYL {{{HUGS}}}


Sounds like you have had an enjoyable and busy day of gardening look forward to seeing more pictures of your progress 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you get some good rest tonight before getting up for work. Thanks for thinking of me. The weather is really a problem for my head this year. It has bothered the FM some, but the headaches are doing me in. I did go to knitting group this morning, but kept taking my glasses off while I crocheted. Good thing I am only making a cargo net to keep things in the pantry closet of the RV from falling off of the shelves. I came home and sent M a text saying I was going to lay down for awhile. When he came home and checked on me, I was still awake. Wanted to know if I was cold or what. Told him it was my head, he tucked me in and left me alone. I slept for 2 hours without moving. Felt better, but still have some of it. Mostly feels like someone is pulling the hair right out of the top of my head. Oh well. It will get better.


Hope you feel better soon Tammi 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Husband has I lovely big bruise on side of face this morning . He fell in the kitchen yesterday . Hit the cupboard door so hard that the thick wood broke . Then he wonders why he can't be left alone . Men !!!
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be a spectacular ride in a convertable, wouldn't it! I'm in, but I get to drive, cause everyone else will drive it too fast! I want to enjoy it, not get sick.


I can just see us all....Sam in his convertible zooming along, Bonnie & Julie speeding past on their Harley, and Tami & I creeping along behind, me with my eyes shut! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you get some good rest tonight before getting up for work. Thanks for thinking of me. The weather is really a problem for my head this year. It has bothered the FM some, but the headaches are doing me in. I did go to knitting group this morning, but kept taking my glasses off while I crocheted. Good thing I am only making a cargo net to keep things in the pantry closet of the RV from falling off of the shelves. I came home and sent M a text saying I was going to lay down for awhile. When he came home and checked on me, I was still awake. Wanted to know if I was cold or what. Told him it was my head, he tucked me in and left me alone. I slept for 2 hours without moving. Felt better, but still have some of it. Mostly feels like someone is pulling the hair right out of the top of my head. Oh well. It will get better.


Seriously, ask your Dr. whether you can take FeverFew (it doesn't interfere with my BP or thyroid meds) --- I take one every day and some times 2 when I know storms like this past week are coming through. Without it, I'd be under the covers in a fetal position and then getting the vomiting from the migraines. I've been doing this for over 15 years now and it's still working.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had horrible storms come through here yesterday -- we have standing water in the back of our yards, but not wind or hail damage. Several miles south of us had several tornadoes touch down and one entire little town has been wiped out. Very sobering thought that it could have been us and praying for all those impacted. I'll learn more from the news this morning when the sun comes up - I've learned of one death. Prayers going up to their family.

Dawn and other people in these storms paths, I'm praying you're doing okay.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had horrible storms come through here yesterday -- we have standing water in the back of our yards, but not wind or hail damage. Several miles south of us had several tornadoes touch down and one entire little town has been wiped out. Very sobering thought that it could have been us and praying for all those impacted. I'll learn more from the news this morning when the sun comes up - I've learned of one death. Prayers going up to their family.
> 
> Dawn and other people in these storms paths, I'm praying you're doing okay.


That's terrible news . I hope there are no more deaths . 1 is to many . I too hope every one stays safe in those storm paths 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Seriously, ask your Dr. whether you can take FeverFew (it doesn't interfere with my BP or thyroid meds) --- I take one every day and some times 2 when I know storms like this past week are coming through. Without it, I'd be under the covers in a fetal position and then getting the vomiting from the migraines. I've been doing this for over 15 years now and it's still working.


And fine with my BP meds and Maryannes antidepressants.
I've just upped my does as I was getting a few migraines again. But it has been great. Not as effective for MAryanne- maybe something to do with the fact that she often misses days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you managed to sort out the problem Julie . It's looking great . The cable pattern really stands out . It's going to be lovely when it's finished
> Sonja


So was I! Thanks, Sonja. I reckon I've done enough for the sleeve- just got to get the back right, this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely Julie - such even stitches and perfect cables - it's going to look smashing on you. --- sam


Thank you kindly, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can just see us all....Sam in his convertible zooming along, Bonnie & Julie speeding past on their Harley, and Tami & I creeping along behind, me with my eyes shut! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am hoping this link will work:

http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/video-drone-reveals-quake-damage-to-sumner-rd-2015041010

Further to what I have been showing of Christchurch, have driven and bicycled this in it's glory days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this link will work:
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/video-drone-reveals-quake-damage-to-sumner-rd-2015041010
> 
> Further to what I have been showing of Christchurch, have driven and bicycled this in it's glory days.


looks like it would have been a stunning drive (or ride).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I wonder if melody has run across any of these. --- sam
> 
> http://trending.report/walmart-people/30/


My DIL always shops at Wal-Mart. A couple of years ago I emailed my son a link to pictures of some of the shoppers at Wal-Mart, just as bad as these. He showed them to his wife. It was 3 months before she went to Wal-Mart again!!LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> looks like it would have been a stunning drive (or ride).


It was/is! I've walked parts of it, too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband has I lovely big bruise on side of face this morning . He fell in the kitchen yesterday . Hit the cupboard door so hard that the thick wood broke . Then he wonders why he can't be left alone . Men !!!
> Sonja


WOW!! I know that's painful. It's a wonder he didn't break some bones in his face!!!
Hope it's not too painful today!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, I am so sorry to hear the latest news on Marianne's son. I can't imagine the heartbreak she is experiencing. I send her love and hugs and will be praying.


Me too


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you get some good rest tonight before getting up for work. Thanks for thinking of me. The weather is really a problem for my head this year. It has bothered the FM some, but the headaches are doing me in. I did go to knitting group this morning, but kept taking my glasses off while I crocheted. Good thing I am only making a cargo net to keep things in the pantry closet of the RV from falling off of the shelves. I came home and sent M a text saying I was going to lay down for awhile. When he came home and checked on me, I was still awake. Wanted to know if I was cold or what. Told him it was my head, he tucked me in and left me alone. I slept for 2 hours without moving. Felt better, but still have some of it. Mostly feels like someone is pulling the hair right out of the top of my head. Oh well. It will get better.


I sure hope your head is feeling better this morning. Allergies were giving me a nagging little headache for several days earlier in the week but we had a good rain storm early yesterday. I guess it cleared out enough of the pollen that my head was much better. Do you think yours was caused by allergies?
Hope you're in the pink today, as Sam says!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


Both lovely :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can just see us all....Sam in his convertible zooming along, Bonnie & Julie speeding past on their Harley, and Tami & I creeping along behind, me with my eyes shut! :lol:


And I'd be with you and Tami. That is, if you could persuade me to go at all!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Heading back to bed.

*Sonja* should have mentioned that DH's accident sounds v. painful. Hoping he is feeling ok.!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And fine with my BP meds and Maryannes antidepressants.
> I've just upped my does as I was getting a few migraines again. But it has been great. Not as effective for MAryanne- maybe something to do with the fact that she often misses days!


That could very well be it....I had to take it every day for at least a month before I recognized that it was working effectively. Now, I can tell when a storm is coming through and yesterday, I felt all stuffy and ears were plugged, but no migraine and an antihistamine solved the ear problem. It's all from the barometric pressure closing up blood vessels and the FeverFew works to keep them open.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Is the fact that reindeer look more like caribou meant to help? I wouldn't know a caribou if I feel over one. I guess from what you said I would figure it was a deer-and I think I knew they were a deer. I might pick a moose but almost anything else would be a deer.


 :thumbup: Me either, LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonya - sorry to hear of DH's accident - very painful and lucky it didn't knock him out for a good long while. Hope the swelling and pain go away quickly. Yes, very worrisome if he were to be alone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> My closest supermarket is a long 10 minute walk (a smaller one is maybe 7 minutes walk away). For the larger shops I drive about 10 minutes away as I need to pay for parking at the closest one. Or sometimes if David is home I ask him to pick me up (like Monday- the only main supermarkets open were the ones in the city that is the closest ones to me all which have paid parking. As I needed a lot of shopping I went and did it and then David came and picked me up. Monday was a Public Holiday and the other main supermarkets in the Adleaide area are not allowed to open. Only htose in the city itself, on the basis that we need things open for the tourists. So other parts that can convince the powers that be that thye are tourist areas have a bit more leel way though I'm not sure just how much.


Interesting, different rules in different states again I reckon. Pretty much all our shops were open on Sunday and Monday. Certainly all the main ones.... supermarkets, kmart, target etc.
I am only about 5 mins drive to the closest supermarket.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> looks like it would have been a stunning drive (or ride).


That's incredible! But you couldn't have got me in a car to go there before the quake...driving would be out of the question. Once in Bar Harbor, Maine, I made the mistake of driving up Mt. Desert mountain, not knowing the area. Had no idea of the steepness or narrowness of the road with a cliff on one side and a mountain on the other side. Let me assure you it's very difficult to drive up and down a mountain when all you want to do is close your eyes!!
Heights and I are not good friends!!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I wonder if melody has run across any of these. --- sam
> 
> http://trending.report/walmart-people/30/


Oh my! :shock: Scary stuff. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband has I lovely big bruise on side of face this morning . He fell in the kitchen yesterday . Hit the cupboard door so hard that the thick wood broke . Then he wonders why he can't be left alone . Men !!!
> Sonja


Oh goodness! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I can just see us all....Sam in his convertible zooming along, Bonnie & Julie speeding past on their Harley, and Tami & I creeping along behind, me with my eyes shut! :lol:


And I will just look at the photos and videos of you all. LOL I will wait at the end with cuppas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime for me. Goodnight all. Gosh a new TP tomorrow already!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So was I! Thanks, Sonja. I reckon I've done enough for the sleeve- just got to get the back right, this time.


You will get it right and it's going to look beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor old Ringo has just had an icky spell- thank goodness for Baking Soda- but he has also had his pat! Sleep well!


Poor Ringo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you feel better soon Tammi
> Sonja


Couldn't fall asleep until well after 2, but the headache is almost gone, as is the weather front. It is in the low 60's now, but the temp is going to start dropping soon, to the upper 40's. Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband has I lovely big bruise on side of face this morning . He fell in the kitchen yesterday . Hit the cupboard door so hard that the thick wood broke . Then he wonders why he can't be left alone . Men !!!
> Sonja


Ouch! He didn't do any other damage to his face, did he? If he hit hard enough to break thick wood, I would be afraid he at least cracked his cheek bone. Hope the bruise is the worst of it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can just see us all....Sam in his convertible zooming along, Bonnie & Julie speeding past on their Harley, and Tami & I creeping along behind, me with my eyes shut! :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Kate, If I was driving you, you could probably keep your eyes open and enjoy the view, because otherwise, I would also be riding (not driving!) with my eyes shut also!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping this link will work:
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/video-drone-reveals-quake-damage-to-sumner-rd-2015041010
> 
> Further to what I have been showing of Christchurch, have driven and bicycled this in it's glory days.


It looks beautiful there .the water is so blue . Are they going to repair it or has it already been done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! I know that's painful. It's a wonder he didn't break some bones in his face!!!
> Hope it's not too painful today!
> Junek


It's more scary than anything else as he says everything just goes dark and he hits the floor . 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Seriously, ask your Dr. whether you can take FeverFew (it doesn't interfere with my BP or thyroid meds) --- I take one every day and some times 2 when I know storms like this past week are coming through. Without it, I'd be under the covers in a fetal position and then getting the vomiting from the migraines. I've been doing this for over 15 years now and it's still working.


This year is the first I have had a problem. The last time I had migraines was before I started BP meds. I have a feeling that the concussion I gave myself 2 years ago is what has started them. Dr. told me I would continue to get headaches from it for the rest of my life. At the moment it is just tingling at the top of my head. Pain is gone. I will pick up some feverfew when I go to the store, and give it a try. Taking Tylenol is a waste of time, doesn't do anything.

How close are you to Rochelle? It looks like a tiny town near there was wiped out last night. DH wants to go to Rochelle to watch trains one day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had horrible storms come through here yesterday -- we have standing water in the back of our yards, but not wind or hail damage. Several miles south of us had several tornadoes touch down and one entire little town has been wiped out. Very sobering thought that it could have been us and praying for all those impacted. I'll learn more from the news this morning when the sun comes up - I've learned of one death. Prayers going up to their family.
> 
> Dawn and other people in these storms paths, I'm praying you're doing okay.


My prayers are added to yours!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Heading back to bed.
> 
> *Sonja* should have mentioned that DH's accident sounds v. painful. Hoping he is feeling ok.!


To day he's ok apart from sore head . Goodnight Julie 🌠
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I sure hope your head is feeling better this morning. Allergies were giving me a nagging little headache for several days earlier in the week but we had a good rain storm early yesterday. I guess it cleared out enough of the pollen that my head was much better. Do you think yours was caused by allergies?
> Hope you're in the pink today, as Sam says!
> Junek


I don't think it was allergies. The trees have just started to pop the bud casings, but I had it before they started. 2 years ago this month, I forgot to duck when I got into my seat in the RV. I cracked my head really hard on the corner of the TV cabinet that is centered over the dash board. It almost knocked me out. I couldn't breathe for a minute. Couldn't even cry. I still have an indented line in my skull you can feel with your fingers. At times, more than others. There is a matching one on the other side where the injury shifted the other side. They have been more pronounced this past week. And that is where the tingling and pain have been. Today the indentations are back to their "normal". When the barometer goes nuts is when they become more pronounced.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I'd be with you and Tami. That is, if you could persuade me to go at all!!
> Junek


June, have you ever been to Mt. Washington in NH? We have driven the road up and down several times. Much worse than the one in the photo!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> And I will just look at the photos and videos of you all. LOL I will wait at the end with cuppas.


And I will keep you company . 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's more scary than anything else as he says everything just goes dark and he hits the floor .
> Sonja


He needs to let his Dr's know this is happening. It is VERY serious! He is not getting blood to the brain when that is happening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I loved these ideas. Got a kick out of the plastic cups on the wall for storage...wonder why it intrigued me...LOL...just may have to try some of these out. Love thinking outside the box.


thewren said:


> you really need to check these out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.viralnova.com/dollar-store-diy/


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up for the morning. Pg 85


Just a reminder:

KAP Registration is open! Please come join us in Defiance, OH August 14-15. We will have lots of fun, knitting, and learning, and of course, eating! We will have a drop spindle spinning class, a kumihimo class, Thrumming, and origami box classes. And yarn to buy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> He needs to let his Dr's know this is happening. It is VERY serious! He is not getting blood to the brain when that is happening.


They already know Tammi . Sometimes he just stumbles sideways and is able to stay upright but on about 4 occasions now he has gone done completely . That's why they are trying to do all these patch up operations 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Here are some photos from last year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Interesting, different rules in different states again I reckon. Pretty much all our shops were open on Sunday and Monday. Certainly all the main ones.... supermarkets, kmart, target etc.
> I am only about 5 mins drive to the closest supermarket.


Saturday was the only day we had most shops open in the metropolitan area. The CBD has it own rules and the country areas others - and i think the few places classed as tourist areas..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning from Georgia! I slept so well last night. I think being able to work in my garden is really going to be a blessing both physically and mentally. I still took cough meds before going to bed but I feel more rested this morning then I have in quite awhile.

*Sonja* I'm sorry to hear about DH falling. That bruise sounds painful. I hope the adjustment surgeries will do some good so things like this will stop happening. That must be frightening. *Tami* I hope the migraine/headache is better. Especially with you about to travel! *Anyone else* not feeling up to pare I am sending up prayers that there be healing.

Saw thepictures of destructioin from rcent tornados in the midwest. Hope all of you guys are safe. Wht a powerful force of nature a tornado is. One of th things sthat struck me when visiting Ohio was how flat the rea was and I could only imagine what it might feel like seeing a tornado moving across the landscape. (shudder) Again, hope everyone is safe.

*Betty* how are yu feeling? Haven't see a post in a few days and keep you close to my heart. Hope the leg isn't causing you much pain and hope you can get back to the doctor soon than later. .

*Julie* has the fence for Ringo been finished yet? I know both you and he will enjoy him being able to run "free" in an area. Will they start on the ramp soon/next? Sure hope so!

TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning here, heading to work in a couple.

I have a tooth that's bothering me enough that I think it's now a real issue (my remaining teeth are generally sensitive/tender, but this has shifted from "normal" ). Sheesh. I guess I'll have to see if I can get an appt late today after work or tomorrow. Wish I could rid of all the ones I have left, honestly. I guess we'll see what happens. 

The knitting moves along, and I'm working on the body of the summer sweater. I have three in progress at the moment...still haven't decided what to do with the bottom of the other one! It will come to me in good time, I'm sure.

Sorry to hear of the DH's fall, Sonja. So scary.

I hope everyone in the aftermath/path of the storms is safe. I know these happen every spring but seeing the pictures is always a shock.

Off to work...will try and catch up again later before the new TP starts.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

June can relate to your Bar Harbor Maine adventure on Mt Desert Mountain. I don't like heights either.Took the same drive as you years ago. Also went up the side of I believe it is the Black Mountain. Just looking up at it made me dizzy.We camped there for a couple of days. I shut my eyes on the way up. Glad I wasn't driving that time.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Pray all that are in the path of these terrible storm fronts are safe. Agree, loss of one life is to many.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This year is the first I have had a problem. The last time I had migraines was before I started BP meds. I have a feeling that the concussion I gave myself 2 years ago is what has started them. Dr. told me I would continue to get headaches from it for the rest of my life. At the moment it is just tingling at the top of my head. Pain is gone. I will pick up some feverfew when I go to the store, and give it a try. Taking Tylenol is a waste of time, doesn't do anything.
> 
> How close are you to Rochelle? It looks like a tiny town near there was wiped out last night. DH wants to go to Rochelle to watch trains one day.


There's a big train exhibition going on now -- I'll see if I can find the information. The tornadoes were about an hour from us -- leveled two different towns and one death. It was pretty scary around here with all the sirens going off and the hard pounding rain--it came down hard. We have standing water, but no hail or wind damage. We've been through worse, but I'm praying for all those who were hit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from Georgia! I slept so well last night. I think being able to work in my garden is really going to be a blessing both physically and mentally. I still took cough meds before going to bed but I feel more rested this morning then I have in quite awhile.
> 
> *Sonja* I'm sorry to hear about DH falling. That bruise sounds painful. I hope the adjustment surgeries will do some good so things like this will stop happening. That must be frightening. *Tami* I hope the migraine/headache is better. Especially with you about to travel! *Anyone else* not feeling up to pare I am sending up prayers that there be healing.
> 
> ...


Glad you slept well last night Gwen . A day working in the garden or a day at the beach always makes me tired in a good way and helps me sleep a lot better . Husband is ok today apart from a big bruise and sore head 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.greatmidwesttrainshow.com/

For Tami and any others who may be interested.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie do you live far enough north to get the midnight sun . I used to love visiting my auntie who lived right up north . Northern lights in the winter and midnight sun in the summer . Beautiful
> Sonja


Not quite, we get about 4 hrs real darkness in June. I love our long evenings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had horrible storms come through here yesterday -- we have standing water in the back of our yards, but not wind or hail damage. Several miles south of us had several tornadoes touch down and one entire little town has been wiped out. Very sobering thought that it could have been us and praying for all those impacted. I'll learn more from the news this morning when the sun comes up - I've learned of one death. Prayers going up to their family.
> 
> Dawn and other people in these storms paths, I'm praying you're doing okay.


So scary, I'm glad you are safe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not quite, we get about 4 hrs real darkness in June. I love our long evenings.


That's about the same as where I lived and my brother and sister still live. I loved the long evenings to . But I liked the light nights to . Used to go for walks when I couldn't sleep . Still do it here the earlier the sun comes up the earlier I take mishka for a walk 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's more scary than anything else as he says everything just goes dark and he hits the floor .
> Sonja


That doesn't sound good. He's lucky he broke no bones falling that hard. Does this happen often? If so he better tell his doctor.

Is see the doctor already knows, hope they can adjust his meds & help the problem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This year is the first I have had a problem. The last time I had migraines was before I started BP meds. I have a feeling that the concussion I gave myself 2 years ago is what has started them. Dr. told me I would continue to get headaches from it for the rest of my life. At the moment it is just tingling at the top of my head. Pain is gone. I will pick up some feverfew when I go to the store, and give it a try. Taking Tylenol is a waste of time, doesn't do anything.
> 
> How close are you to Rochelle? It looks like a tiny town near there was wiped out last night. DH wants to go to Rochelle to watch trains one day.


Hope the headaches resolve soon. I have also found Tylenol useless but the mint oil certainly helps me lots with the allergies. I have not tried the feverfew, except as a tea & it was so horrible I couldn't drink it. 
Rookie, do you get feverfew tablets?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't say it too loud. The sun is shining for the first time in about 4 days. . . . sh-h-h-h.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's incredible! But you couldn't have got me in a car to go there before the quake...driving would be out of the question. Once in Bar Harbor, Maine, I made the mistake of driving up Mt. Desert mountain, not knowing the area. Had no idea of the steepness or narrowness of the road with a cliff on one side and a mountain on the other side. Let me assure you it's very difficult to drive up and down a mountain when all you want to do is close your eyes!!
> Heights and I are not good friends!!!
> Junek


Was ok when on a road, what I did not like was when my Dad took the Landrover off road, now that COULD be scary, when you are a millimetre away from rolling. This occurred when he was test driving at one point- on the hill behind us at Rotokawa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You will get it right and it's going to look beautiful
> Sonja


I certainly don't want to muff this one- but I DO have plenty of yarn, I am not quite finished my first ball, and I still have 5 to go!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Poor Ringo!


It was too early, too dark to walk him just now, and he was whimpering, so I tried letting him out in the back garden, he did what he needed and obeyed when I called him in, but I have to use the Samoan command to get him to listen. Ultimately he is such a good dog.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I certainly don't want to muff this one- but I DO have plenty of yarn, I am not quite finished my first ball, and I still have 5 to go!


It's looking to be off to a great start!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks beautiful there .the water is so blue . Are they going to repair it or has it already been done


This was a news shot from last night, I believe- so is quite recent- I imagine eventually there may be money to repair it, but there have been so many far more important things to do, I suspect. I would have to check it out with someone down there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To day he's ok apart from sore head . Goodnight Julie 🌠
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from Georgia! I slept so well last night. I think being able to work in my garden is really going to be a blessing both physically and mentally. I still took cough meds before going to bed but I feel more rested this morning then I have in quite awhile.
> 
> *Sonja* I'm sorry to hear about DH falling. That bruise sounds painful. I hope the adjustment surgeries will do some good so things like this will stop happening. That must be frightening. *Tami* I hope the migraine/headache is better. Especially with you about to travel! *Anyone else* not feeling up to pare I am sending up prayers that there be healing.
> 
> ...


No I am still waiting- only the uprights are in. And No, I have not yet heard from the Assessing Team.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's looking to be off to a great start!


Thanks, Sorlenna!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the headaches resolve soon. I have also found Tylenol useless but the mint oil certainly helps me lots with the allergies. I have not tried the feverfew, except as a tea & it was so horrible I couldn't drink it.
> Rookie, do you get feverfew tablets?


I do get feverfew tablets and some times they repeat on me so I am sure to take them with food. I try to take them with my lunch each day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning. Prayers for those in tornado country.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1pm here and I have just caught up here. I woke up yesterday and this cold has gotten into my sinuses. My eyes are aching. My throat started to burn last night about halfway through my shift.

I am just started the cuff on the bottom of the second leg of the 2nd pair of order. I have another friend who has ordered a pair as well. So I guess another pair or 2 will be made. Lol. 

Working again 330 to 8. Last night before I fell asleep there was thunder rumbling. It is so windy out there now. It is supposed to reach a high of 14 degrees and calling for thunderstorms today. We'll at least you don't have to shovel rain. Lol


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> June, have you ever been to Mt. Washington in NH? We have driven the road up and down several times. Much worse than the one in the photo!


No, and have no desire to go up a mountain now!!
Years ago I visited a friend in Denver. One morning she was driving me up a mountain (can't remember which one!)to see the view from the summit. She had to turn around before the summit! First time I knew I had altitude sickness...extremely unpleasant!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> June can relate to your Bar Harbor Maine adventure on Mt Desert Mountain. I don't like heights either.Took the same drive as you years ago. Also went up the side of I believe it is the Black Mountain. Just looking up at it made me dizzy.We camped there for a couple of days. I shut my eyes on the way up. Glad I wasn't driving that time.


Everyone was anxious to get to the summit to see the view, except me. I was anxious to get there so I could turn around and get off that mountain as quickly as possible without having a panic attack.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can just see us all....Sam in his convertible zooming along, Bonnie & Julie speeding past on their Harley, and Tami & I creeping along behind, me with my eyes shut! :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do get feverfew tablets and some times they repeat on me so I am sure to take them with food. I try to take them with my lunch each day.


I will have to look for some


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Everyone was anxious to get to the summit to see the view, except me. I was anxious to get there so I could turn around and get off that mountain as quickly as possible without having a panic attack.
> Junek


I love the mountains, just not to close to the edge.
We were on the Road to the Sun in Glacier National Park on the Harley, DH kept asking if I wanted closer to the edge for a better look. Their idea of guard rails is anfew cement blocks on the side. :roll: 
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=road+to+the+sun&qpvt=road+to+the+sun&FORM=IGRE

Those who were looking for the Northern lights, I saw this today.
http://earthsky.org/space/auroras-over-united-states-and-similar-latitudes?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=b38a6987e0-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-b38a6987e0-394023981


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well must get off here, got my house cleaned this am & am going to a card making workshop for the afternoon with a friend. The last one before fall. We haven't been to one for a while as there was always something else on the same day
Have a god day


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes re my dental surgery. Feel much better today and have had my first coffee since Sunday.

Railyn - Glad your DH is home and that he will continue to feel better.
Julie - Kaya shrug is looking so good. That "bail-out" package sent by your friend Ruth is a hoot. Glad to hear that Ringo's fence will be up soon and he'll have some freedom from the leash.
Rookie - Sorry that you're suffering pain. Hope it has gone since you posted. Sounds like you had a great Easter with the family but over did it. Lovely picture of the children.
Daralene - I'm sure you must be happy that the drugs are helping your mom. Hope she continues to improve.
Gwen - Love your elevated garden. Will sure save the knees and back. You'll be able to grow lots of veggies.
Melody - Hope you are feeling better soon.

Sending prayers for Marianne's son, Ben. Such a worry for her and him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow! I think I'd make sure I had a long shopping list to make it worth travelling that distance!


Me too. I'd probably make a full day of it from breakfast to dinner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Following a theme from this and previous weeks, I am going to try to post, but size may be an issue:
> 
> Not what I had expected, but nice, anyway!
> It was supposed to be a spectacular image of the Aurora Borealis, but I will have to settle for the reindeer one (except they look a bit like Moose to me, not sure!)


Both pictures are very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that a road going down the mountain Julie? I would love to drive it in a convertible - what fun. --- sam


If you think you'd like that, you should see the one in the Hanging City of Shanix, China.

I hope you can get this site:

http://www.unp.me/f8/the-hanging-temple-shanxi-province-in-china-98042/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had seen this photo before and no way I could live there. That is such a scary idea to me. Hope no one that lives there sleep walks!


budasha said:


> If you think you'd like that, you should see the one in the Hanging City of Shanix, China.
> 
> I hope you can get this site:
> 
> http://www.unp.me/f8/the-hanging-temple-shanxi-province-in-china-98042/


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


It may have been difficult but it sure is nice. So is the sweater...very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes re my dental surgery. Feel much better today and have had my first coffee since Sunday.
> 
> Railyn - Glad your DH is home and that he will continue to feel better.
> Julie - Kaya shrug is looking so good. That "bail-out" package sent by your friend Ruth is a hoot. Glad to hear that Ringo's fence will be up soon and he'll have some freedom from the leash.
> ...


This morning was the first time he has been allowed out without being on the leash- don't know how often I will risk it- no further sign of the fencing contractor!
Thank you re: shrug.
And very glad you are feeling up to a coffee! Have the sutures all gone?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Both pictures are very nice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just past 3:00 and I am in the lunch room waiting to start work at 3:30. I can't wait for 8:00. Then it will be home time. Off tomorrow. 

Have to do three more rows on the current longies. Then bind off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> If you think you'd like that, you should see the one in the Hanging City of Shanix, China.
> 
> I hope you can get this site:
> 
> http://www.unp.me/f8/the-hanging-temple-shanxi-province-in-china-98042/


Not looked right through it, But I get your point, Liz!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> June, have you ever been to Mt. Washington in NH? We have driven the road up and down several times. Much worse than the one in the photo!


My DH and I were there one year in a motor home. His son was the chef at the Mount Washington Hotel and we wanted to see him. We didn't have the nerve to drive up in the motor home so we let his son come to us (lol).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's more scary than anything else as he says everything just goes dark and he hits the floor .
> Sonja


That really sounds serious. He should get checked quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here are some photos from last year.


Good pictures. Sure looks like you all had fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Morning here, heading to work in a couple.
> 
> I have a tooth that's bothering me enough that I think it's now a real issue (my remaining teeth are generally sensitive/tender, but this has shifted from "normal" ). Sheesh. I guess I'll have to see if I can get an appt late today after work or tomorrow. Wish I could rid of all the ones I have left, honestly. I guess we'll see what happens.
> .


I feel your pain. Hope you can get an appointment quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning was the first time he has been allowed out without being on the leash- don't know how often I will risk it- no further sign of the fencing contractor!
> Thank you re: shrug.
> And very glad you are feeling up to a coffee! Have the sutures all gone?


No, sutures are still there. I would expect them to dissolve in about 10 days so middle of next week....hopefully.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally caught up. I'd better do some work. Have been on here for a long time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had seen this photo before and no way I could live there. That is such a scary idea to me. Hope no one that lives there sleep walks!


What a beautiful place but what I want to know is how on earth did they get everything up there to build it in the first place 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't it wonderful. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Don't say it too loud. The sun is shining for the first time in about 4 days. . . . sh-h-h-h.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, sutures are still there. I would expect them to dissolve in about 10 days so middle of next week....hopefully.


So long as they are not annoying you!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't it wonderful. --- sam


Yes, it is, Sam. So far I've sen it about 5x so far. SH . . . . . it might get startled and go away all weekend.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why don't you join me here? --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-331052-1.html#7162772


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost done work. Hurry up 8:00.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mcguire said:


> My Grandtr-in-law was born & raised in Defiance, now lives in Marysville. have friends that live in Coldwater Mi that was for Defiance. They all say it was a good place to live. I am about 100 miles se of you. Good place also.


~~~I took my SAT tests at Dennison U. MANY many years ago! A very pretty town. I am from Mt. Vernon, not too far from Dennison.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Paula's (DD#1) oldest son has taken his DD (my DGGD) for a couple of days. He has decided that he needs to be more of a part of her life and we are glad for it. The cild's parents are both expecting another baby--just not together. That is sad. She has been pretty much pushed aside by her mother, and Dad is, for whatever reason, wanting to spend more time with his child. It is becoming obvious to Paula that she and her husband will likely need to take guardianship of the little girl before too much longer--in the cild's best interests. Surely, we can all manage to love and teach her into a secure adulthood in which she knows that she has value and worth to the Lord and her family. Her mother, God help her, does not know that for herself and she cannot share what she does not have for herself.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Joy, I can't imagine a better environment for this child than to be part of yours. I know your gentle care, concern, & love will be a super benefit for her. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> June, have you ever been to Mt. Washington in NH? We have driven the road up and down several times. Much worse than the one in the photo!


We did that drive when the boys were younger. It was spectacular but creepy as well when so close to the edge of the mountain. I have enjoyed the observatories website for years. I love mountains, but I know they can be dangerous as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the headaches resolve soon. I have also found Tylenol useless but the mint oil certainly helps me lots with the allergies. I have not tried the feverfew, except as a tea & it was so horrible I couldn't drink it.
> Rookie, do you get feverfew tablets?


I take it as tablets.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was a news shot from last night, I believe- so is quite recent- I imagine eventually there may be money to repair it, but there have been so many far more important things to do, I suspect. I would have to check it out with someone down there.


And it looks like it would not just replacin gth eroad but redoing at as so much has collapsed, whihc would invovle cutting into the cliff I would think so not an easy task-if it could be done even.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And it looks like it would not just replacin gth eroad but redoing at as so much has collapsed, whihc would invovle cutting into the cliff I would think so not an easy task-if it could be done even.


And we have had an awful lot of Civil Defence Emegencies while we've had this govt. (not that that is related) so there 's not much money in the exchequer. And with our dollar being so close to par with yours, exporters, whom we rely on are not happy at all.
I don't think a road with a view- no matter how spectacular is high priority.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> If you think you'd like that, you should see the one in the Hanging City of Shanix, China.
> 
> I hope you can get this site:
> 
> http://www.unp.me/f8/the-hanging-temple-shanxi-province-in-china-98042/


Wow- how did they ever manage to build them? Wonder how many lost their lives in building it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And we have had an awful lot of Civil Defence Emegencies while we've had this govt. (not that that is related) so there 's not much money in the exchequer. And with our dollar being so close to par with yours, exporters, whom we rely on are not happy at all.
> I don't think a road with a view- no matter how spectacular is high priority.


Unless it happens to have a spectacular view but is a major access road- which this is not as there are other ways in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They already know Tammi . Sometimes he just stumbles sideways and is able to stay upright but on about 4 occasions now he has gone done completely . That's why they are trying to do all these patch up operations
> Sonja


I am glad they know. I figured they probably did, but didn't know if it was something new happening. Your DH and whole family continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unless it happens to have a spectacular view but is a major access road- which this is not as there are other ways in.


  Not quite the road to nowhere, except in some ways it is now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a big train exhibition going on now -- I'll see if I can find the information. The tornadoes were about an hour from us -- leveled two different towns and one death. It was pretty scary around here with all the sirens going off and the hard pounding rain--it came down hard. We have standing water, but no hail or wind damage. We've been through worse, but I'm praying for all those who were hit.


Glad to know you were not that close. I am scared to death of storms. Hmm, either DH doesn't know about, or hasn't mentioned the train exhibition.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a big train exhibition going on now -- I'll see if I can find the information. The tornadoes were about an hour from us -- leveled two different towns and one death. It was pretty scary around here with all the sirens going off and the hard pounding rain--it came down hard. We have standing water, but no hail or wind damage. We've been through worse, but I'm praying for all those who were hit.


Glad to know you were not that close. I am scared to death of storms. Hmm, either DH doesn't know about, or hasn't mentioned the train exhibition.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.greatmidwesttrainshow.com/
> 
> For Tami and any others who may be interested.


Thanks, just sent DH the link.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don't say it too loud. The sun is shining for the first time in about 4 days. . . . sh-h-h-h.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: ssssshhhhhhhh


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> No, and have no desire to go up a mountain now!!
> Years ago I visited a friend in Denver. One morning she was driving me up a mountain (can't remember which one!)to see the view from the summit. She had to turn around before the summit! First time I knew I had altitude sickness...extremely unpleasant!
> Junek


Yes, it can be very unplesant!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My DH and I were there one year in a motor home. His son was the chef at the Mount Washington Hotel and we wanted to see him. We didn't have the nerve to drive up in the motor home so we let his son come to us (lol).


No, it is no place for a motor home! You wouldn't have had any brakes left on it. We took the Cog Railway up and back the first time. We drove up and back the last 2 times. We have been so fortunate each time to have fantastic views! But, oh my, the wind! I am NO lightweight, but it about blows me over! The views are breath taking in the best possible way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye, I think that summer squashes do not have the right kind of stems to ''hang'' onto a trellis or cage. Cukes and grapes manage to hand on with little tendrils off the stems, if I remember right.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 I was thinking the same thing. Oh well...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I talked with Marianne a little bit ago and asked specifically about th possibility of a transplant. Doctors have said that because of the type of disease he has that a transplant is not real good possibility. That even with transplant he could most likely only survive another year and he then would not be eligible for another transplant. Doctor said also tht the passing after such an ordeal would also be rougher. The entire situation is so sad. She knows now that I can be ready to go at a moments notice and not to worry about expense so just a waiting game for now.


That's just so terribly sad, I can't even imagine what it is like for Marianne to go through, let alone her sons. Hugs, and prayers for a miracle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful place but what I want to know is how on earth did they get everything up there to build it in the first place
> Sonja


I never did find the answer to that question but it must have taken ages.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So long as they are not annoying you!


I feel them the odd time when I'm cleaning my teeth with a q-tip but nothing I can't stand.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No, it is no place for a motor home! You wouldn't have had any brakes left on it. We took the Cog Railway up and back the first time. We drove up and back the last 2 times. We have been so fortunate each time to have fantastic views! But, oh my, the wind! I am NO lightweight, but it about blows me over! The views are breath taking in the best possible way.


I'm really sorry that we missed it but I was too chicken.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm really sorry that we missed it but I was too chicken.


You can get a bus to take you up. At least the last time we were there a few years ago. I wouldn't take the RV up. That is why we tow the small pick up truck behind the RV. We pick a spot to camp, then "wagon wheel" out around the campground until we have seen everything we want to see, then pick up camp and move again. It is so much easier to see the sights with a regular vehicle, than it is to try to find parking for an RV, and sometimes there just isn't room enough, or enough over head clearance to take an RV where you want to go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How far do you travel to shop?
> 
> Kaye, how far is Cheyenne? I think that's your shopping place? You are probably the only one who lives in a less populated area like I do.


Cheyenne is only 87 miles from here, and Scottsbluff, Nebraska is only 32 miles or so, we have a Target, Kmart, Walmart, Hobby Lobby, Safeway, and two health food stores in Scottsbluff, so we do a lot of shopping there, but we go to Cheyenne to go to Sams, Natural Grocers, Petco, Barnes and Noble and a few other places. We go the extra 20+ miles into Fort Collins, Colorado when we want to go to Whole Foods, the aquarium store, and Sprouts, and there are several good LYS's there too, only one in Cheyenne, in Scottsbluff, (Mitchell actually, but only 9 miles before Scottsbluff) we have Brown Sheep, the factory and the shop where they sell the seconds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And nothing to eat before hand 😁


 :thumbup: That's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought I would show you what has been keeping me busy besides helping DH with his taxes. Just let me say I will NEVER again try to make a quilt from flannelette!


That looks great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is the fact that reindeer look more like caribou meant to help? I wouldn't know a caribou if I feel over one. I guess from what you said I would figure it was a deer-and I think I knew they were a deer. I might pick a moose but almost anything else would be a deer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I feel them the odd time when I'm cleaning my teeth with a q-tip but nothing I can't stand.


I am so glad!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the shrug: I have just for the first time (first time gone wrong too) mended a cable by dropping down about four rows, over the six stitches, and working back up, correcting the cable. Bronwen told me that is how she does it, once upon a time I would probably have undone the whole row back. Another use for dpn's.


That looks fantastic, I really like the color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cheyenne is only 87 miles from here, and Scottsbluff, Nebraska is only 32 miles or so, we have a Target, Kmart, Walmart, Hobby Lobby, Safeway, and two health food stores in Scottsbluff, so we do a lot of shopping there, but we go to Cheyenne to go to Sams, Natural Grocers, Petco, Barnes and Noble and a few other places. We go the extra 20+ miles into Fort Collins, Colorado when we want to go to Whole Foods, the aquarium store, and Sprouts, and there are several good LYS's there too, only one in Cheyenne, in Scottsbluff, (Mitchell actually, but only 9 miles before Scottsbluff) we have Brown Sheep, the factory and the shop where they sell the seconds.


It seems like a long way to go, to me! But you end up with a good selection.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks fantastic, I really like the color.


Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A quick good morning from an overcast Yorkshire. Heading to Silcerstone to catch the races this weekend. Will stop in if I get a chance. 

Healing thoughts for all that need them. Hugs for all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A quick good morning from an overcast Yorkshire. Heading to Silcerstone to catch the races this weekend. Will stop in if I get a chance.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all that need them. Hugs for all


Was wondering if you were in Britain? Hope all is going as you would like.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> A quick good morning from an overcast Yorkshire. Heading to Silcerstone to catch the races this weekend. Will stop in if I get a chance.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all that need them. Hugs for all


I'm in North Yorkshire and it's overcast and windy here today too after a glorious sun shine week . I hope the sunshine comes back soon . I remembered you were coming to the uk when I missed the coffee pictures hope you are having a lovely time Caren 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A quick good morning from an overcast Yorkshire. Heading to Silcerstone to catch the races this weekend. Will stop in if I get a chance.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all that need them. Hugs for all


I didn't know you were on a trip---hope you're having fun(I would bet money that you are!!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A quick good morning from an overcast Yorkshire. Heading to Silcerstone to catch the races this weekend. Will stop in if I get a chance.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all that need them. Hugs for all


Was wondering if you were away again- enjoy Yorkshire- it's a lovely area.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A quick good morning from an overcast Yorkshire. Heading to Silcerstone to catch the races this weekend. Will stop in if I get a chance.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all that need them. Hugs for all


Caren, I completely missed the fact that you were going to Great Britain. I knew you planned to go but I guess I must have skipped a page or two.
Hope you have a fantastic trip with wonderful weather!
Junek


----------

